# Dineyland w/Pics: updated 4/22/08, Pin Fun? pg 89 #1325



## Goofster57

Index
Disneyland Page 1 Post# 1
Main Street Page 4 Post# 55
Fantasyland Page 7 Post# 105
DCA-Golden Vine Winery Page 9 Post# 129
Pirates Lair Page 11 Post# 162
College Band Page 14 Post#204
Joes Italian Ice Shop Page 14 Post# 207
New Orleans Square Page 19 Post# 281
Club 33 Page 22 Post# 317
Disneyland Resort Downtown Disney Page 28 Post# 411
O/T-Water Polo/Ventura Page 42 Post# 617
Tomorrowland Page 42 Post# 625
Halloween Page 45 Post #659
Holiday Season Page 63 Post 933
Just for Fun page 71 Post 1057
Pin Fun? page 89  post 1325

We had the pleasure of having our Nephew Boot Strap (5 years old) spend Saturday night with us this last week end.  So we had a discussion as to what we might want to do while he is here.  We were considering Disneyland of course, then there was feeding the ducks and fish over at Knotts Berry Farm or just staying home and letting him torment the girls.

Boot Straps Annual Pass to Disneyland had expired so we though about renewing and then remembered that it was the last of the spring breaks and that it would probably be pretty crowed so we decided on the feeding the ducks.

Okay, so you are wondering so why Im I reading a report about feeding the ducks at Knotts Berry Farm on a Disney Trip report board.

Well, heres why,

Boot strap gets dropped off and our evening is full of scavenger hunts for things the make believe robot has hidden in the house and coloring in the new Dinosaur coloring book his cousin Swimlover got him and watching assorted cartoons and finishing off a kids meal from Quiznos, things are going good.

So it is time for bed and he informs Sorceress that he is too excited to sleep, she asks why and he tells her because he is looking forward to going to Disneyland tomorrow (insert Disney Commercial) she informs him that we may not go to Disneyland because his pass had expired and it might be too crowded, so we thought we might go feed the ducks, but we would see in the morning.

So fast forward to Sunday morning, now I am always up around 5ish everyday, dont know why it has been that way for decades now.  So when I hear Sorceress asking me if I am awake and I realize that it is light out it must be later then 5ish.  I ask her what time it is and whats wrong.  She tells me it is after 7 and there might be a problem with our plans for the day.  This gets me to sit up in bed thinking whats wrong with Boot Strap and wow it felt good to sleep in.  She proceeds to tell me that she got up at 6:30 and went out to find that Boot Strap was already dressed sitting on the couch, when she asked him why he was up and dressed he told her he was ready to go to Disneyland.

This is when she informs me that she didnt have the heart to tell him we werent going to Disneyland so I needed to get up and get ready so we could try and beat the crowds to get his pass renewed.

So now you know and here we go.

We left the house and I was going to stop and get us breakfast at this really great place I go for breakfast, but when we got there they werent open yet






So we decided on Del Taco instead






So with our breakfast received and being eaten






Yes, he wanted a Taco for breakfast; he is defiantly his Aunts Nephew

So we arrive in the Downtown Disney parking lot around 8:30 to very light crowds






We head up towards Rain Forest Café and ESPN Zone to walk to the front gates.






It is a very pleasant walk through DTD with a stop at the fountain by House of Blues for a picture.






When we got the security check point we were surprised to see that the long lines we had feared where not there.











We were the next person in line at the ticket booth to renew Boot Straps pass






Then it was Boot Straps turn











We were then directed to the Guest Relations window on the outside of DCAs main gate, we always renew our passs by mail so this was new to us.  When we got there Boot Straps pass was already printed and we were ready to hit the park.






The esplanade was not very crowded at all, we were hoping this theme carried over to the park itself











When we got to the turnstile we were able to walk right up and hand over our passes and then we were in and took the traditional pictures

Floral Mickey picture






The Firehouse picture











More to come as we head into the park


----------



## serendipity

Yay!!!!!!!! You just made my day.  Can't wait to read more!!


----------



## Goofster57

Glad you liked it, it has given me something to do since my WDW report is over.

Should have more up to day, hopefully I won't take as long as I did with my WDW report.

Just saw your pre-trip, it's getting closer


----------



## serendipity

Goofster57 said:


> Glad you liked it, it has given me something to do since my WDW report is over.
> 
> Should have more up to day, hopefully I won't take as long as I did with my WDW report.
> 
> Just saw your pre-trip, it's getting closer



Loved it! I absolutely love reading your TR's! Can't wait to read more


----------



## Goofster57

Following Serendipity's instructions and posting the second half of our day
(Jay will be learning how to do this soon)


Boot Strap wanted to start the day with a ride on Big Thunder so off to Frontierland we go






The crowds were still very light






Big Thunder had a very short wait of about 5 minutes
















After getting off the ride the first time Boot Strap wanted to go it again, so off they went.

After the second ride on Big Thunder we headed over to the Sailing Ship Columbia that was tied up at the dock for walking tours.
















Boot Strap brought the ship around to bear on the enemy






He took aim with his trusty canon






But alas he missed the broadside shot and was punished






Well enough of this Pirating stuff let’s go save the universe with Buzz,
So we head off to Tomorrowland, with a stop first at the shooting gallery






Then a stop to feed the ducks






There was a Mom, Dad and three Teenagers






We were finally on our way to Buzz by way of the hub,
















We made a stop because Boot Strap wanted to take a picture with his favorite character






Ok maybe this is someone else’s favorite character.

We could see that Buzz had a very long line so Sorceress headed off to get Fast Passes for it while Boot Strap and I decided where to head next.

When Sorceress got back with the Fast Passes we told her we had decided to go back to Toontown so off we went.  As we were walking past Alice in Wonderland Boot Strap said he had never been on this ride and would like to go.  So they got in line






The crowds seemed to be increasing, but in about 10 minutes they were on the ride and headed for Wonderland






This is when the camera died, because yours truly forgot to check on the battery status before we left this morning.  So I’m afraid the rest of the report will be with out pictures.

After Alice we headed to Toontown, we did Goofy’s House, Minnie’s House, Mickey’s House and finally Donald’s Boat.  Whew!

We started to do Roger Rabbit Cartoon Spin, but the stand by line was out the door so we passed and played with the interactive Manhole Covers, Mailboxes and Shipping crates and finished off with Boot Strap blowing up the Fireworks Factory.

Man pictures would have been so cool here, DOH!!

It was now about noon so we decided that we would head over to the Grand California to have lunch at White Water Snacks.

On our way out we used our Fast Passes for Buzz and after about a 2 minute wait we were off to save the galaxy from The Evil Zurg.  With the galaxy safe once again we headed to the front gates and to the hotel using the Downtown Disney entrance.

We got to White Water and started getting our drinks when a woman walked past me on her way out of the snack bar; I recognized her right away as a actress, but could not put a name with the face.  It was only after I heard some Cast Members talking who were also trying to figure out her name and one of them mentioned the movie “A League of their Own” that is when I turned to Sorceress who had not seen her and told her the name of the movie and described the women I had seen as ‘Tall with Reddish hair” then she said “You mean Geena Davis”

YES that is exactly who I mean

QUICK take a picture…No battery left in the camera….DOH

So I told the cast members that I had figured it out (Ok, does it really matter who figured it out) and we were all relieved that we wouldn’t be up all night trying to remember her name.

Now she had attempted to dress down, jeans, t-shirt, hair pulled back no make up on, in an attempt to go unnoticed, there was just one problem with her plan, even with her attempt to dress down she was still a stunningly attractive woman.

So after the excitement we ordered our food and sat down for a nice relaxing meal, and I have to say that Sorceress and I needed the rest.  We had forgotten how exhausting running around the park with a five year old was.

Sorceress was able to get one more picture out of the camera






And Yes Nugget we let him eat what ever he wanted

After we finished lunch we headed back out to the parking lot and home.

It was a very nice day and we really enjoyed our time with Boot Strap even if he thought it was just OK


----------



## serendipity

Geena Davis!!!! That's amazing!  I adore her.  I'm so jealous right now!  

Anywhoo, another great installment.  You're getting me really excited for our upcoming trip.

I love the pictures of boot strap on The Sailing Ship Columbia.  I also love the picture of the castle, you really got a beautiful shot!

His favorite character ::eyebrow raise:: 

I didn't realize Goofy had a house so I'm excited to check it out  

All the interactive stuff by Roger Rabbit sounds really fun as well.

Can't wait to read more, and see more of your coast!


----------



## we3disneygo

Great pictures and trip report, we'll be there in June for the first time and I loved seeing all the pictures!!!!!! bootstrap is a cutie!!!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster!!!!  Another trippie    

I don't have time to read and comment right now because I've been catching up on the other side and I'm now behind with my suzy duties but I will be back later.

Why didn't you PM me about the new one anyhow?   

Later dude


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Why didn't you PM me about the new one anyhow?



Brain Flatulence   



Check me out being all PC


----------



## wvdislover

I can see my own DD5 sitting on the couch all dressed and ready to go, so I had to laugh when I read that!   Disneyland looks SO cool--we've never been.  It's a little far from home and finances haven't allowed us to venture that far.  Besides, I'm not sure I want to take energizer-bunny DD5 and ADHD DD9 on a plane for that long!  And WOW!  Geena Davis!  I love her!  That is just too cool--too bad the camera had died.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> or just staying home and letting him torment the girls.



Hmmmmmm...I wonder where he gets that from? 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I am always up around 5ish everyday, don’t know why it has been that way for decades now.



What is the matter with you??  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> She proceeds to tell me that she got up at 6:30 and went out to find that Boot Strap was already dressed sitting on the couch, when she asked him why he was up and dressed he told her he was ready to go to Disneyland.



awwwwwwwww......that's so cute  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> This is when she informs me that she didn’t have the heart to tell him we weren’t going to Disneyland so I needed to get up and get ready so we could try and beat the crowds to get his pass renewed.



How could she not?  Way to be the favourite Aunt, Sorceress  




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> But alas he missed the broadside shot and was punished



 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> This is when the camera died, because yours truly forgot to check on the battery status before we left this morning. So I’m afraid the rest of the report will be with out pictures.



You were going to DL and FORGOT to check the battery?  Hooboy  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> ‘Tall with Reddish hair” then she said “You mean Geena Davis”
> 
> YES that is exactly who I mean
> 
> QUICK take a picture…No battery left in the camera….DOH



OMG - Are you just joking?  If not, that is soooo cool  

I would have deleted some other pictures from the camera to get that shot!!!

For some reason I think you're pulling our leg  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> And Yes Nugget we let him eat what ever he wanted



 


That was a fun one day trip report!  I really enjoyed it because I've never seen pictures of DL.  I've never been to this side of the DIS boards either.  

Thanks for sharing your special day with Bootstrap.  I wish I had an aunt & uncle who took me to DL or WDW when I was a kid.   



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Check me out being all PC



ummmm....what does PC stand for???


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Hmmmmmm...I wonder where he gets that from?



I have no idea  



blue_river said:


> What is the matter with you??



I dont know, I have always been an early riser, unlike the rest of my family that could sleep until noon. 



blue_river said:


> You were going to DL and FORGOT to check the battery?  Hooboy



Hey, I never said I was Smart



blue_river said:


> OMG - Are you just joking?  If not, that is soooo cool
> 
> For some reason I think you're pulling our leg



No this time I was awake and she was really there.
I have seen a number of Celebrities at the resort, the most recent have been
The Rollof Family from the TLC channel show Little People Big World
Teri Hatcher from Desperate Housewives

You just have to keep your eyes open



blue_river said:


> That was a fun one day trip report!  I really enjoyed it because I've never seen pictures of DL.  I've never been to this side of the DIS boards either.



I am hoping to remember to charge the camera and post a trippie a couple of times a month



blue_river said:


> what does PC stand for???



Politically Correct

Since I used the proper word instead of using Fart  

OOPPPPS


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

What a fun day w/Bootstrap.  How adorable that he was sitting on the couch waiting for you to get up so you all could go to the Big D.   He may have said the day was 'okay' but I bet he told all his friends how his aunt & uncle took him to Disneyland (even if he had to take a picture by "someone's" favorite character).   


I can see that his idea of "walking" to the park is slightly different than yours. Lucky that you got to see Geena Davis.  I'm so oblivious, it's rare that I notice any celebrities there.

Very nice report & enjoyed your tongue in cheek comments.  

ummmm, those WERE tongue in cheek comments, right?


----------



## Goofster57

Mary Jo said:


> Very nice report & enjoyed your tongue in cheek comments.
> 
> ummmm, those WERE tongue in cheek comments, right?



Absolutely, I would never say anything that would get me in trouble with the Board Moderators.   

How have you and the kids (strike that) Young Adults been, havent seen you at the park lately.

How are things at good ole NG?

I figured that when they laid me off seven years ago the place would fold up.

Are you still over in El Segundo?


----------



## thmar

Enjoyed reading your TR...thanks for sharing!  The crowds look almost non-existant...when was this??


----------



## Goofster57

thmar said:


> Enjoyed reading your TR...thanks for sharing!  The crowds look almost non-existant...when was this??



Just last Sunday

The first few hours were really nice, but about noon the crowds were growing.

That's what is nice about just being down the road and having Annual Passes.

We run in for a couple hours early in the day and leave when the crowds start showing up

Glad you enjoyed it, thanks for commenting


----------



## serendipity

I vote that you keep this as on ongoing TR.  Kind of like "Goofster's Adventures in the land". I'd love it!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Goofster57 said:


> How have you and the kids (strike that) Young Adults been, havent seen you at the park lately.
> 
> How are things at good ole NG?
> 
> I figured that when they laid me off seven years ago the place would fold up.
> 
> Are you still over in El Segundo?




I look for you every time we go.  We don't go as often as we used to.  Lesley, Chris (Califgirl), Kelly, & I are going to play Mouseadventures next Sunday, so that should be fun.  

NG is the same, yet not the same, but it's good for me. I'm hoping that I can hang on until I can decently retire, but we'll see what happens. It did take the company a long time to recover after that major lapse in judgment 7 years ago, but they're hanging on.  I'm still in ES - working in the 203 bldg. these days.

I was looking at your trip reports, and noticed you were in WDW in '99 at the same time we were - or, at least our dates overlapped. We got there the 26th and stayed until July 5th.  My TR is on the Passporter website, if it's still there.  

Hope to catch you & the family in the parks.


----------



## Goofster57

serendipity said:


> I vote that you keep this as on ongoing TR.  Kind of like "Goofster's Adventures in the land". I'd love it!



I think I may just do that, maybe take a diffrent land each time we go and do it more like a pictorial trip report


----------



## thmar

Goofster57 said:


> I think I may just do that, maybe take a diffrent land each time we go and do it more like a pictorial trip report


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> I dont know, I have always been an early riser, unlike the rest of my family that could sleep until noon.



I've been trying to change my sleeping habits now that the warmer weather is here.  I hate wasting a beautiful morning when it's hot and sunny out  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Hey, I never said I was Smart



I guess now is a good time to admit that we've done exactly the same thing  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> No this time I was awake and she was really there.
> I have seen a number of Celebrities at the resort, the most recent have been
> The Rollof Family from the TLC channel show Little People Big World
> Teri Hatcher from Desperate Housewives
> 
> You just have to keep your eyes open



WOW!!!  That is so cool!  I can't believe you didn't get a picture.  Who else have you seen there?



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I am hoping to remember to charge the camera and post a trippie a couple of times a month



Well since you forget to PM about such things, I'll have to come back here from time to time and check on you  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Politically Correct
> 
> Since I used the proper word instead of using Fart
> 
> OOPPPPS



  

I get it now!  You're a hoot and a nut to boot.   


Hope you guys had a nice weekend.  Ours was terrific.  It was 24 C both Saturday and Sunday and we put the pontoon boat in for the summer and got the kayaks out!   

It's such a great feeling just being back out on the water.  I live for these days.


----------



## serendipity

Yes! I'm all for it! I need my weekly Goofster reportings!


----------



## blue_river

serendipity said:


> Yes! I'm all for it! I need my weekly Goofster reportings!



I agree!  He makes my day  

(Hear that Goofster?)  That's a hint that we want more trippies.


----------



## Goofster57

serendipity said:


> Yes! I'm all for it! I need my weekly Goofster reportings!






blue_river said:


> (Hear that Goofster?)  That's a hint that we want more trippies



Ok, I think it would be fun to do, so I will see what I can do.

Stay tuned


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Ok, I think it would be fun to do, so I will see what I can do.
> 
> Stay tuned



 I'm stayin tuned!

I don't think Buzz is smart enough to find this TR so I think I'm going to have to PM him the link  



ETA:  PM sent to Buzz and Linnie - maybe they will be able to find it now - ROTFLOL


----------



## Goofster57

This will be a short report as I wasnt really expecting to do one, but Blue_River and Serendipity really seemed to want me to do one, so who am I to argue.

We awoke early today to a little overcast sky.  I got a shower and dressed while Sorceress made a run to our favorite local fast food place for some breakfast burritos, once she got back we were joined at the table by Swimlover and TinkerBoo and of course Scooter Pie one of our cats, Ohana our other cat doesnt do people food so she didnt join us.

After breakfast I headed to the couch and turned on the television to channel surf. 

I finally settled in and watched The Guardian  with Kevin Costar and Ashton Kutcher that I got from NetFlix.  I would give this film two and half stars on a scale of five stars being best.  If Demi Moore had been in it I would have added a half star.

After the movie I channel surfed some more, mostly on the PBS channels and the Do-It-Yourself Network.  I occasionally got up off the couch to sign on to the computer   then would return to the couch.

During the course of the day I made numerous trips to the inside refrigerator for nutritional substance and to the redneck refrigerator out on the back porch for liquid refreshment.

We topped the day off with a To-Go Order from Chilis that Indy1 went and got.

We finally made it too bed around 10:00 p.m. since we had to work the next day.  It was a good day not to tiring because we didnt do anything too strenuous.

Hope you enjoyed this short trip report and I have to apologize that there arent any pictures; I still havent recharged the camera battery yet.

Maybe by next weekend


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> During the course of the day I made numerous trips to the inside refrigerator for nutritional substance and to the redneck refrigerator out on the back porch for liquid refreshment.



I can so picture this  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Hope you enjoyed this short trip report and I have to apologize that there arent any pictures; I still havent recharged the camera battery yet.
> 
> Maybe by next weekend



You did know that we meant DL trip reports eh?????   

Just the same, this one made me laugh  

Your work day must go by quickly reading all this stuff


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I can so picture this



I wouldn’t do that if I was you, you will have an over whelming desire to burn your retinas out




blue_river said:


> You did know that we meant DL trip reports eh?????



Ok, this is so not my fault, you know how my mind works and that you need to be very specific with me


I hope to be back on track   and be at the park next Sunday with a fully charged camera.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> I'm stayin tuned!
> 
> I don't think Buzz is smart enough to find this TR so I think I'm going to have to PM him the link
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  PM sent to Buzz and Linnie - maybe they will be able to find it now - ROTFLOL




HEY!!!   

By the way, Disneyland RULES!!  I haven't been there in a couple years but your pix brought back a lot of memories when my kids were SUPER little.   

I spent most my time at the California Adventure Winery.  Mmmmm... Wiinnneeee.   

Cal Adventure is our THIRD favorite park after Epcot and MK.  Disneyland is cool also but that castle just cracks me up!   

I'm glad I searched so hard and found this.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> HEY!!!



heheheh    




			
				Montana_Can't_Find_Us said:
			
		

> I'm glad I searched so hard and found this.



Ya, sure you did Buzz  

It's been right under your nose the whole time.  I guess what Linnie says is true......


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> I wouldnt do that if I was you, you will have an over whelming desire to burn your retinas out




 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Ok, this is so not my fault, you know how my mind works and that you need to be very specific with me
> 
> 
> I hope to be back on track   and be at the park next Sunday with a fully charged camera.



I don't know who is worse......you or Buzz.

and yes, don't forget to charge the battery!!!


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> yes, don't forget to charge the battery!!!



Thanks I already forgot


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I don't know who is worse......you or Buzz.



I vote for Buzz all in favor raise your beers


----------



## Montana Disney Fan




----------



## blue_river




----------



## serendipity

Ahhhh nice lazy Sunday.  I remember what those were like, before all this wedding planning.  I just thought about it and we haven't had one of those since the beginning of February  

I watched the Guardian recently.  I would agree with your rating.  Entertaining but surely not The Ten Commandments.

To Go from Chili's- Yummm!  I am so pumped to get some good Mexican food out in Cali.  We don't get much by way of good Mexican food out here and now we've been afraid to eat at Taco Bell ever since all that nonsense occured


----------



## Goofster57

serendipity said:


> I am so pumped to get some good Mexican food out in Cali.



Here are two Mexican Restaurants that we frequent that aren’t too far away from Disneyland if you feel like venturing out.

Mexi-Casa
1778 West Lincoln Ave
Anaheim
Food- 4 out of 5
Value 5 out of 5

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...AVE&2c=ANAHEIM&2s=CA&2z=92801-6714&panelbtn=2


Don Jose’s
2681 West La Palma Ave.
Anaheim
Food 3.5 out 5
Value 3.8 out of 5

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...AVE&2c=ANAHEIM&2s=CA&2z=92801-1314&panelbtn=2

There is also Tortilla Joe’s in Downtown Disney
Food 4 out of 5
Value 2.5 out of 5


----------



## serendipity

Awesome.  We're definitely going to check out Mexi-Casa.  Yum!


----------



## KatGarcia

Yay DL....I am getting pumped now for our trip...i'm so excited!!! More pics please!


----------



## Goofster57

KatGarcia said:


> Yay DL....I am getting pumped now for our trip...i'm so excited!!! More pics please!



Hey, Kat come on down the Happiest Place on Earth is waiting for you.

I am going to try and get some more pictures up this week-end, if I can drag my wife out to the park.  

Any requests?


----------



## blue_river

KatGarcia said:


> Yay DL....I am getting pumped now for our trip...i'm so excited!!! More pics please!



Hi Kat 

Yes, more pics.  I'm not fussy on which ones Goofster because I haven't seen many from DL.


What do you mean by dragging your wife to the park?  Doesn't Sorceress like to go or is it because she's been so many times?


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> What do you mean by dragging your wife to the park?  Doesn't Sorceress like to go or is it because she's been so many times?



YES

No not really, we used to go every Sunday, but we are cutting back a little and doing other things together on Sundays.

We go to the Pier or the Swap Meet, maybe catch a movie, she is trying to expand my horizons and help me to realize that there is more to life then Disney.

Step 1

Hello, I’m Keith, I’m a Disneyholic

HI KEITH


----------



## thmar

Goofster57 said:


> YES
> 
> No not really, we used to go every Sunday, but we are cutting back a little and doing other things together on Sundays.
> 
> We go to the Pier or the Swap Meet, maybe catch a movie, she is trying to expand my horizons and help me to realize that there is more to life then Disney.
> 
> Step 1
> 
> Hello, Im Keith, Im a Disneyholic
> 
> HI KEITH



Being a Disneyholic, isn't a bad thing !!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> We go to the Pier or the Swap Meet, maybe catch a movie, she is trying to expand my horizons and help me to realize that there is more to life then Disney.
> 
> Step 1
> 
> Hello, Im Keith, Im a Disneyholic
> 
> HI KEITH



 

Is there???


----------



## Goofster57

thmar said:


> Being a Disneyholic, isn't a bad thing !!




I totally agree, but don't let my wife know I feel that way or she'll make me go to two meetings a week and give up my Goofy night light


----------



## Goofster57

There is a fast food place I forgot to add above

El Taco
615 South Euclid
Food 4.5 out of 5
Value 4.5 out of five

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...+ST&2c=ANAHEIM&2s=CA&2z=92802-1233&panelbtn=2


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> El Taco
> 615 South Euclid
> Food 4.5 out of 5
> Value 4.5 out of five



*Heartburn 4.5 out of 5
Burpage 4.5 out of 5*


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> *Heartburn 4.5 out of 5
> Burpage 4.5 out of 5*


----------



## lamagique

I told you I would come over here!! YAY! I'm here...

so best part of this TR so far... where you wanted to get breakfast! I was rolling...  This is great.  But I want MORE! haha. And there's nothing wrong with being addicted to Disney.

So, I'm from California, but after a summer of being in the WDW parks every day, I am starting to forget what's at DLR and how everything works down there. The last time I went I was about... 18? I think... so it was two years ago for a couple of days, and before that, I think I was 15 or something. So it's been a while. But I should be going this summer! I'm so excited!


----------



## Goofster57

lamagique said:


> I told you I would come over here!! YAY! I'm here...



I knew you were a women of your word




lamagique said:


> so best part of this TR so far... where you wanted to get breakfast! I was rolling...



I really don't even know what that place is... 



lamagique said:


> But I want MORE!



My plans are to accomadate that, I am going to start taking more pictures when I go and doing more of a Pictorial Trip report.  I really miss not having an active TR going.


----------



## KathyRN137

Well, well, well.

This is where everyone went right under my nose behind my back!!  

Goofster, 

I decided to take a little trip cross country to the DL TR Board for a little visit... boy, do I envy you!  Right down the road from DisneyLand!

That's what I'd like to do when I retire.... just pop over to a Disney park for a few hours whenever I could.  Just walk around and enjoy the atmosphere...  

Your nephew, Bootstrap, is one lucky ducky!  

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

Hey Kathy,
Thanks for coming over and reading.

It really is cool to be so close, we can get from our Garage to the turnstiles in about 10-15 minutes.  Even after 22 years of having passes we still enjoy it.


----------



## blue_river

Just checking for some weekend updates


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Just checking for some weekend updates



I did a solo trip to the parks yesterday and should have something up soon

soon/sun/ adverb, -er, -est.
1. within a short period after this or that time, event, etc.: We shall know soon after he calls.

2. before long; in the near future; at an early date: Let's leave soon.


----------



## Goofster57

Sorceress was headed out to UCLA (Go Bruins) for a work related Boon-Doggle, so I found myself on a Solo Trip to Disneyland.

A few people (you know who you are) have asked me to chronicle my adventures at the park with pictures, so I figured this would be a good opportunity to do just that.

I decided that I would try and approach this logically (no peanut gallery comments) and start with Main Street USA, so here we go.

I got to the Downtown Disney parking lot around 7:30 a.m. and made my way to the Main Gate.

The lamp post in DTD were sporting some new advertisement






DTD was pretty much empty at that time






I got to and through the bag check table fairly quickly where they post park hours and closed attractions






Once through bag check I entered the esplanade area to find the lines for Disneyland past the Monorail Beam.










The park was due to open at 8:00 a.m. this morning, so while I was waiting I took these pictures of the Were Dreams Come True banners that decorate the esplanade lamp posts.











I finally joined the entrance line at 8:00 a.m.






Man could I have used the assistance of Buzz and his GAT Skills

Interesting side not:
There were two young ladies in front of me in line; they were joined by their brother who turned around and waved at someone to come up and join them.  When I turned around there was a group of about 8-10 people walking up to the line that appeared to be some more family members.  At this point there were probably 30 people behind me and I was thinking this could get ugly, sometimes when big groups join other people that already in line there might be some hard feelings.  So as this boy was waving the rest of his family up to join them a women, who I am guessing was the mother in a loud and firm voice stated We are not going to cut in front of all of these people, you get yourselves back her with us.  I was a little surprised; I dont think that I have ever seen that happen before most people just join up

Now I am not expressing an opinion if joining up is Right or Wrong I am relating what I saw.

Ok, so now I was three people closer to the turnstiles, I got to and through the turnstiles at 8:10






I went in the left tunnel and I was on Main Street.





















I had never noticed this camera on top of the Fire House before






Here are the side facades of the Emporium shop on Main Street











As you can see Main Street was pretty empty, since there was no rope drop this day, I am pretty sure everyone was headed to their favorite attractions.

I decided that I would walk through the Emporium and take some pictures for some people that seem to Love to shop.  Now I wont embarrass them by posting their names here.

blue_river, Serendipity, Linnie the Pooh, KathyRN137

(but if you click and highlight the area above...I'm just saying)





















I think I have reached my limit for pictures so I will continue this on another thread.

Hope you enjoy what is here so far and I should have some more up later.


----------



## AJA55

Goofster,  This is so. well way kewl!  Its like your going to take us through Disney!  That means that I get to go twice this year.  This report will help me get though the next nine weeks.  Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## thmar

...lovin' it!!  I can almost feel like I'm there!


----------



## we3disneygo

only 33 days to my first trip I love seeing all the pictures...   thanks!


----------



## KatGarcia

Great pics..it's def getting me in the mood for my trip too!  I need a Disney fix!


----------



## momto2nenas

Love all the pics!  What a great idea.. now can you do this for us weekly...  

Question:  Why was there no rope drop?  Is this something they do every other day?  When we went last year we went 2 separate days (Wed and Fri) and there was a rope drop both days....?


----------



## blue_river

What a nice suprise..another update  



Goofster57 said:


> I finally joined the entrance line at 8:00 a.m.



Ugh!  Definately needed GAT skills there!!  








			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> So as this boy was waving the rest of his family up to join them a women, who I am guessing was the mother in a loud and firm voice stated We are not going to cut in front of all of these people, you get yourselves back her with us.  I was a little surprised; I dont think that I have ever seen that happen before most people just join up



Oh this sounds like what I go through with my gang   



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I had never noticed this camera on top of the Fire House before



Don't you find there are cameras everywhere nowadays?   



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I decided that I would walk through the Emporium and *take some pictures for some people that seem to Love to shop*.  Now I wont embarrass them by posting their names here.



That was nice of ya!!   



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> (but if you click and highlight the area above...I'm just saying)



I didn't notice this until quoting your post   



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Hope you enjoy what is here so far and I should have some more up later.




That was great Goofster!   

I'm glad you waited before posting the next update.  I'm having a hard time keeping up with the DIS these days


----------



## Goofster57

AJA55 said:


> Goofster,  This is so. well way kewl!  Its like your going to take us through Disney!  That means that I get to go twice this year.  This report will help me get though the next nine weeks.  Thank you, thank you, thank you.



Your welcome, stay tuned I hope to get more posted today



thmar said:


> ...lovin' it!!  I can almost feel like I'm there!



Glad you enjoyed it




we3disneygo said:


> only 33 days to my first trip I love seeing all the pictures...   thanks!



I think you will love it out here, make sure to stop by City Hall and get your 1st Visit button



KatGarcia said:


> Great pics..it's def getting me in the mood for my trip too!  I need a Disney fix!



Glad I could help



momto2nenas said:


> Love all the pics!  What a great idea.. now can you do this for us weekly...



This is my plan, I thought I would pick one attraction each week and see how that goes.



momto2nenas said:


> Question:  Why was there no rope drop?  Is this something they do every other day?  When we went last year we went 2 separate days (Wed and Fri) and there was a rope drop both days....?



Usually on the weekends because the park opens earlier there is not a rope drop, during the week they will open the turnstiles a half hour before park opening and have a rope drop.



blue_river said:


> Don't you find there are cameras everywhere nowadays?



I hope they dont put one in my office or they will find out that I spend my day on the DIS



blue_river said:


> I didn't notice this until quoting your post


What ever do you mean?  There is a hidden message of some kind?  



blue_river said:


> I'm glad you waited before posting the next update.  I'm having a hard time keeping up with the DIS these days



Well get ready for another one


----------



## Goofster57

Ok, where was I..Oh Yeah the Emporium for the shopping fanatics

From the main floor that has most of the clothes and breakable type souvenirs you move into the plush character towers and toy areas











Then to the right of the toy area is most of the womens favorite shop in all of Disneyland the jewelry/clock shop.





















As you exit the Jewelry/Clock shop you come upon the Carnation Café patio dinning






Next to that is the Main Street Bakery






There are lots of good stuff in here, Muffins, Pastries, and Cookies and of course Coffee.

Now I cant say much about the coffee, but it must be good since there is always a crowd waiting to hear their names called for a Double-Expresso-Malted-Streamed-Caffine-Enriched-Mocha-Blend-Frappanchino-Granda






Next to the Bakery is the Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor and Penny Arcade











Didnt look like much of a call for Ice Cream at 8:30 in the morning; I believe they open at 11:00 a.m., they have different types of waffle cones, Plain, Dipped in Chocolate, Dipped and rolled in Sprinkles and a number of Sundae options.

The penny arcade is currently closed for refurbishment; it is located behind the black curtain.

On the other side of the Penny Arcade are the Candy Shop and Refreshment Corner
















I knew I would mess something up, I forgot to take pictures of Refreshment Corner

Well that concludes the West side of Main Street, so next Ill head over to the East side of the street which pretty much has things for the Lovers of Shopping


----------



## hrhlaurie

Goofster57 said:


> There are lots of good stuff in here, Muffins, Pastries, and Cookies and of course Coffee.
> 
> Now I can’t say much about the coffee, but it must be good since there is always a crowd waiting to hear their names called for a Double-Expresso-Malted-Streamed-Caffine-Enriched-Mocha-Blend-Frappanchino-Granda



Count me in as a fan of my favorite little coffee shop!  I used to love to come in and get my coffee and muffin and sit on a bench in the Main Street hub and listen to the band while my kids ran around a bit before we met up again to ride together.  It's a great way to start your day at DL when everything is shiny and new and still fairly empty.  I sometimes pick up collectable coffee mugs too and they used to give free refills.

Thanks for the photos - we're so close to our visit we can taste it!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Ok, where was I..Oh Yeah the Emporium for the shopping fanatics



Yes, you can't forget us   

All these shopping pictures have made me really excited to get back!!!!



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Now I cant say much about the coffee, but it must be good since there is always a crowd waiting to hear their names called for a Double-Expresso-Malted-Streamed-Caffine-Enriched-Mocha-Blend-Frappanchino-Granda



I'm not a coffee drinker.....but I do need my daily tea  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Well that concludes the West side of Main Street, so next Ill head over to the East side of the street which pretty much has things for the Lovers of Shopping



That'd be me!!!!!!!!  Bring it on Goofster  

Loved the pictures.  I must say, you're doing a fabulous job with this


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> I hope they dont put one in my office or they will find out that I spend my day on the DIS



I'm not sure what you do at the office, but couldn't ya pretend it was work related somehow?


----------



## serendipity

That was a thrill!  I was salivating looking at those shops!  I'm so excited to see your side of town!


----------



## Goofster57

hrhlaurie said:


> Count me in as a fan of my favorite little coffee shop!  I used to love to come in and get my coffee and muffin and sit on a bench in the Main Street hub and listen to the band while my kids ran around a bit before we met up again to ride together.  It's a great way to start your day at DL when everything is shiny and new and still fairly empty.  I sometimes pick up collectable coffee mugs too and they used to give free refills.
> 
> Thanks for the photos - we're so close to our visit we can taste it!



It can be really crowded in the morning especially if they have a rope drop.

They have so many good things to eat, I'm glad it is usually busy or I would stop and eat way to much


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I'm not a coffee drinker.....but I do need my daily tea



They have that also



blue_river said:


> Loved the pictures.  I must say, you're doing a fabulous job with this



Thanks

P.S. I remembered to charge the camera


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I'm not sure what you do at the office, but couldn't ya pretend it was work related somehow?



I think I have it down, I just have that deer in the headlight look on my face and everyone walks by and grunts


----------



## Goofster57

serendipity said:


> That was a thrill!  I was salivating looking at those shops!  I'm so excited to see your side of town!



I was thinking of you when I decided to start on Main Street, I figured since you are going to be here next week you could start putting together your shopping list....


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> P.S. I remembered to charge the camera



Smart man  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I think I have it down, I just have that deer in the headlight look on my face and everyone walks by and grunts



 

When I worked in the office, we couldn't go to sites like the DIS so consider yourself lucky


----------



## Goofster57

So we head across Main Street to the east side of the street and head for the Photo Supply Company






And I even have a security guard watching out for my safety while crossing






You can buy film and cameras here, but its main use is for pick-up of your photopass pictures, this area can get very busy in the evening.






You exit the Photo Supply Company right into the China Closet for more souvenirs (Serendipity here you go)





















Next is the Crystal Arts store where you can purchase blown glass items or have glass picture frames or mugs etched with your name or a date.

Serendipity some cool things here for a remembrance of your Honeymoon






You then enter the Disney Clothiers shop, this shop contains three areas they have the Infant and Toddler Apparel











_Now I know no one is going to believe this especially Sorceress, but I didn't see the women in the picture until I downloaded them for posting_

Fashionable Menswear






And the last area is Vintage and Retro-Style Apparel











You can then walk out onto a little patio area 











and take a seat and enjoy a snack for the fruit cart






Or if it is open a Ice Cream treat






Or get a cup of coffee or hot chocolate to go along with a cookie or fudge from the Market House











You can even participate in a Party Line phone call






Well I have reached my picture quota again,

So next time we will take a look at my favorite shop on Main Street Disneyana


----------



## lamagique

YAY! You made a visit! These are great photos... they make me want to visit Disneyland! It's been so long since I was last there. There's something that is so... authentic about Disneyland. It has something that none of the other parks have. I guess since it's the original, it's more Walty. And I like that.


----------



## Goofster57

lamagique said:


> YAY! You made a visit! These are great photos... they make me want to visit Disneyland! It's been so long since I was last there. There's something that is so... authentic about Disneyland. It has something that none of the other parks have. I guess since it's the original, it's more Walty. And I like that.



I agree, I like Magic Kingdom a lot too, but Disneyland is my favorite


----------



## KatGarcia

So what kind of coffee is it? I am used to WDW where the coffee is nasty and I;m hopin against hope its better in DL or else I have to find em some in the AM before we get to the parks cause I need me my coffee in the mornin!!!! I'm much nicer with it than without it, ask DH lol!


----------



## Goofster57

KatGarcia said:


> So what kind of coffee is it? I am used to WDW where the coffee is nasty and I;m hopin against hope its better in DL or else I have to find em some in the AM before we get to the parks cause I need me my coffee in the mornin!!!! I'm much nicer with it than without it, ask DH lol!



Kat,
My understanding is that they have basically what you could get a Starbucks, as for the brand I don’t know, however the friends that I have that do drink coffee say it is pretty good. They have machines on the back counter that look like the ones I have seen at Starbucks.


_1. LIABILITY
1.1 The above information provided by the Party of the First Part has been provided as strictly hearsay and in no way guarantees the validity of said information,

1.2 Party of the First Part assumes no Financial Liability should the Party of the Second Part not find the above information to be truthful for what ever reason in regards to said liquid refreshment.

1.3 Should the Party of the Second Part have a Physical Reaction (here in defined as “Spew”, “Toss Cookies”, “Hurl”), caused by the consumption of said liquid refreshment, the Party of the First Part, hereby affirms that if they are in the general area of said Physical Reaction that they will attempt to hold back the hair of the Party of the Second Part, while said party is “Driving the Porcelain Bus".
_


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> And I even have a security guard watching out for my safety while crossing



Do they just do that for youngins and seniors?  Hmm...wonder which category you fall into.   



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Next is the Crystal Arts store where you can purchase blown glass items or have glass picture frames or mugs etched with your name or a date.



That would make for a great keepsake  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> _Now I know no one is going to believe this especially Sorceress, but I didn't see the women in the picture until I downloaded them for posting_



 

You keep telling yourself that Goofster


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goof, I think you may have redefined the way trip reports should be posted.

I like the idea of using mostly pictures with captions and an occasional explanation.  Now you've got my cogs turning...


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Goof, I think you may have redefined the way trip reports should be posted.
> 
> I like the idea of using mostly pictures with captions and an occasional explanation.  Now you've got my cogs turning...



Now Buzz, don't be changing your reporting style!  Personally, I love the way you and Linnie write.


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Now Buzz, don't be changing your reporting style!  Personally, I love the way you and Linnie write.



I totally agree with blue on this one.

Since the time we spend in the park is usually 3-4 hours I think a pictorial trip report works better for that


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Do they just do that for youngins and seniors?  Hmm...wonder which category you fall into.



I fall into the "Young at Heart" age group

He was actually standing there to stop the "Guest" from running down Main Street to their first destination.

You would be surprised at how many "Guest" are injured or knocked down when the park opens.

They need better GAT skills



blue_river said:


> You keep telling yourself that Goofster


----------



## Goofster57

As I said now into my favorite shop, Disneyana, here you will find the shall we say higher end collectibles.






There is a small semi-circle alcove that display artwork for purchase






In the main area you will find a number of display cases with figurines, 






And Walt Disney Classic Collections






And the back wall is covered with Resin Figurines






WHAT NO GOOFY!!!!!!   

Oh, yeah, I already got one.  

In the front part of the store they usually have items that relate to the newest popular attraction/movie and also a number of books about everything Disney











Here are some Pirate items






On the far wall are small Lithos that you can have framed






Next to Disneyana is the Walt Disney Cinema











The same Ticket lady has been there since my first visit back in.well lets just say a long time

Then there is the Magic Shop






All kinds of Magic Tricks and other things..I think they have fake Spiders, wonder who I could get those for?

At the end of this block of stores is the Disney Showcase, here you will find some of the small souvenirs like pens, pencils, buttons and a few pins and clothes, like T-shirts etc.
















Ok, thats all for now, next is the Mad Hatter, Opera House and Train Station.

Wow, who would of thought that this one day trip report would be as long as Blue_rivers


----------



## thmar




----------



## serendipity

Disneyana looks *SO* nice.  I really want to find a Mickey/Minnie wedding snowglobe or figurine and I'm hoping they'll have one there


----------



## Goofster57

serendipity said:


> Disneyana looks *SO* nice.  I really want to find a Mickey/Minnie wedding snowglobe or figurine and I'm hoping they'll have one there



Don't know about a Snow Globe with Mickey and Minnie, I know they have/had figurines.

I know the Emporium has a lots of Snow Globes so check there too.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Goofster57 said:


> Or get a cup of coffee or hot chocolate to go along with a cookie or fudge from the Market House



Where is this???


----------



## Goofster57

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Where is this???








It's the one on the far left of this picture, just before you get to the walkway for the lockers


----------



## Goofster57

We interrupt this Trip Report for a special posting of pictures for a fellow Diser just in case she and her family make it out to Disneyland some day.


























The Secret One




















Now you will be returned to our regularly scheduled Trip Report


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> As I said now into my favorite shop, Disneyana, here you will find the shall we say higher end collectibles.



Some beautiful stuff in there!  I think I will put aside a little extra this trip to pick up something special  

You got some terrific pictures Goofster.  I wonder what the CM's were thinking when you were taking so many shots in the stores  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> The same Ticket lady has been there since my first visit back in….well let’s just say a long time



You can say it ..... we won't laugh, I promise  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> All kinds of Magic Tricks and other things…..I think they have fake Spiders, wonder who I could get those for?



NOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!    



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Wow, who would of thought that this one day trip report would be as long as Blue_river’s



If I posted ALL of my pictures, mine would be even longer  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> We interrupt this Trip Report for a special posting of pictures for a fellow Dis’er just in case she and her family make it out to Disneyland some day.



I do believe they have been a few times.  She's probably very familiar with those places.


----------



## Goofster57

After leaving Disney Showcase I headed over to the Mad Hatter hat shop











Next to the Mad Hatter shop is Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln, well actually right now it is Disney history with Donald Duck and Steve Martin, who by the way used to work at the Magic Shop on Main Street.  The lobby of Mr. Lincoln is filled with lots of displays of Disney history and memorabilia
















These cases to the right used to house Walts office furniture before they were removed for this display, one display is on exhibit down at Walt Disney World, and they had better send it back.











Here is a sitting area where you can watch a film about the park over the years






Some more of the displays































And in the center of the room there is a scale mock-up of the Original Disneyland





















Next to Mr. Lincoln is what used to be the old Bank of America bank building.






You used to be able to go in and cash a check or if you were a Bank of America customer you could do your other banking there also.  When this bank was operating it used to have the highest loss rate do to bad checks than any other branch in existence.  Now it it used to process Annual Passes.

Well believe it or not I think this concludes my travels last Sunday at Disneyland.  It was nice day, very overcast and the crowds started growing about the time I was leaving.

If I can remember to charge the camera battery and empty the flash card maybe Ill take some more shots this weekend.  Hope you enjoyed this little trip down Main Street USA.


----------



## TnkrBoo

You could as least put in the official name of my beloved attraction, which is "The First 50 Magical Years." 

Love you trip report!


----------



## momto2nenas

Wow!  I loved everything!  I *Must* do some exploring of Main Street when we are there in June.  

Puh-Lease post more pics after your next visit!  Can we maybe do Fantasyland next?!  My personal favorite.


----------



## blue_river

What I love about this trip report is that it is a never ending one  

What are you planning to take for us this weekend?


----------



## Goofster57

TnkrBoo said:


> You could as least put in the official name of my beloved attraction, which is "The First 50 Magical Years."
> 
> Love you trip report!



It will always be "Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln"

OT-When are going apartment shopping?


----------



## Goofster57

momto2nenas said:


> Wow!  I loved everything!  I *Must* do some exploring of Main Street when we are there in June.
> 
> Puh-Lease post more pics after your next visit!  Can we maybe do Fantasyland next?!  My personal favorite.



That's what is nice about getting to go so often, you really have time to stop and look around for all the little details.

I think we can do Fantasyland nextso stay tuned.


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> What I love about this trip report is that it is a never ending one
> 
> What are you planning to take for us this weekend?



You have no idea what you are asking for; once I get started you wouldnt be able to get me to stop.  Just remember it will be your fault. .

We had a request for Fantasyland so who I am I to argue.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

This is all "fine and dandy" but what Buzzila is interested in is:

1). Pictures of the winery at California Adventure
2). A good, honest critique of the KFC "Big Box"
3). California "Beach" shots of famous people doing things they shouldn't


If you can provide just two of the three, I'll be satisfied.

Thank you for your attention to this matter and have a good day.


MDF


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> You have no idea what you are asking for; once I get started you wouldnt be able to get me to stop.  Just remember it will be your fault. .



That's the whole point!  

At least it doesn't take you months to finish.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> This is all "fine and dandy" but what Buzzila is interested in is:
> 
> 1). Pictures of the winery at California Adventure
> 2). A good, honest critique of the KFC "Big Box"
> 3). California "Beach" shots of famous people doing things they shouldn't
> 
> 
> If you can provide just two of the three, I'll be satisfied.
> 
> Thank you for your attention to this matter and have a good day.
> 
> 
> MDF



I'm surprised you didn't request something about a beer factory  

What is your deal with the Big Box anyhow?  Don't you find KFC chicken too greasy?  We decide about twice a year to have KFC and we're always disappointed afterwards.

What kind of beach shots are you talkin?  Inquiring minds want to know  

Goofster - I have no requests for you because I have no idea what is there.  I've never been, never seen pics and have done no reading up on it, which is why I'm enjoying your trip reports  

Are you two hockey fans?  Notice my new pic in my signature!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue said:
			
		

> What kind of beach shots are you talkin? Inquiring minds want to know


The naughty kind.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> The naughty kind.



That's what I was thinking you were thinking  

Don't be getting Goofsters thread locked on him!!!


----------



## thmar

Goofster57 said:


> It will always be "Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln"


 

I know what you mean!!  I miss "Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln".  I've always loved it but when they added the audio effects (cutting the hair, etc.) Wow!!  Anyway, I've always thought it was the most underrated attraction.  Disney, please bring it back!!


----------



## Goofster57

1). Pictures of the winery at California Adventure

The Food & Wine Festival is going on right now so maybe we can get by for some pictures

2). A good, honest critique of the KFC "Big Box"

OK, I was going to do this, but I finished the box off before I got home to take pictures.

3). California "Beach" shots of famous people doing things they shouldn't

I can do this, but we will have to wait until Paris Hilton gets out of the Slammer


----------



## Goofster57

We made it to the park on Sunday and as promised we took some pictures of Fantasyland for sharing.  Once again we parked in the Downtown Disney’s parking lot and made our way to the front gate.

We made one stop before getting there.






We got Strawberry All-Fruit Smoothie’s to share, which was ok but not the best I have had from Jamba Juice, may have been the Femme Boost

So we made it through the Main Gate and headed back to Fantasyland vie the Walt and Mickey statue in the hub






Then across Main Street to and through the Castle











As you can see the crowds were not bad at all in the morning.

Once through we were in Fantasyland
















Why are Women always getting into my shots….

To the left as you enter is a very nice themed water fountain






Here is a shot of the trinkets that are available from the Kiosk Cart






The first store on the left is “Once Upon a Time”






The sun was in its glory this day and played havoc with our pictures with lots of shadows

Something that I had never noticed before was the small carved character heads protruding from the roof

There was Mr. Smee






The Captain






And last but not least the Crocodile






This store carries mostly Princess type merchandise






Too the right is the Peter Pan ride






Notice the Crocodile weather vain

We were very surprised at how short the lines were for the Fantasyland attractions






Well this is a good break point since I have come close to the picture limit for this chapter; next up will be Snow White and that Eerie feeling that you are not alone.


----------



## thmar

Wow...can hardly believe that there isn't any lines to speak of for Peter Pan.  This was Sunday? Was it early morning?


----------



## Goofster57

thmar said:


> Wow...can hardly believe that there isn't any lines to speak of for Peter Pan.  This was Sunday? Was it early morning?



We got to the park at opening (8 a.m.) and headed right back to Fantasyland.

By the time we left at around 10 a.m. to head over to DCA the crowds still were not to bad.


----------



## TeamTnC

Goofster57, these are great. Thank you for helping me remember on of the best trips I ever had. You are correct when you said earlier that sometimes you just have to stop and look at all the small details. Since we are going back in July for only our second time, I plan to slow down and really enjoy it. 

Keep up the good work and THANK YOU


----------



## Goofster57

Across the way from Peter is the Snow White attraction











Notice how detailed the window is






And if you are very patient you may notice that someone is watching you






Next to Snows ride is Pinocchios Daring Journey
















Around the corner from Pinocchios is the main restaurant in Fantasyland, actually it is the only restaurant in Fantasyland, The Village Haus











There main fare is Pizza, Burgers and Salads

Across form Village Haus is Caseys Jr.











Where you can load up in the Monkey cage and go for a ride.

Next to Caseys is that flying Elephant himself Dumbo











Im not sure of the proper name for this Instrument that plays the music for the Dumbo attraction, it used to be open to the air, but has be enclosed by glass.











Im not sure how this picture got in here, but here is a shot of our back yard






Next to our backyard is the Storybook attraction











Here are some poor Canadians being swallowed up by the whale






Well another picture limit break, Stay tuned for Faster, Faster or How to Toss your Cookies at Disneyland


----------



## AJA55

Geeze Id forgotten how different Fantasyland is from WDWs.  Keep em coming.  You know that your trip pix report is getting me through until July. Seven weeks and 6 days..


----------



## Goofster57

AJA55 said:


> Geeze Id forgotten how different Fantasyland is from WDWs.  Keep em coming.  You know that your trip pix report is getting me through until July. Seven weeks and 6 days..



Glad I could help,
Here's another one coming up


----------



## Goofster57

Across from Storybook is the Toss your Cookies Spin or as Walt called it The Mad Tea Party,











Down Matterhorn Way from the Tea Cups is Alice in Wonderland






And if you look around you can find the entrance to the White Rabbits house






Around the corner is Mr. Toads Wild Ride











The crowds are defiantly low if this was the extent of the line for this attraction.

In the middle of Fantasyland is King Arthurs Carousel






And for all those want to be kings here is the Sword in the Stone in front of King Arthurs Carousel






And so to finish up this tour here is a shot of the back side of the Castle






Hope you enjoyed this brief overview of Fantasyland, after some discussion with my Photographic assistant we are going to start taking a more in depth look at the attractions for this reports, actually going on the ride and taking pictures to include in the report.

We did head over to DCA and do some research into the Food and Wine Festive for a possible future report.

We did partake in a Food Tasting being offered at the Lucky Fortune Cookery on the Pacific Wharf.

We had a sample of:






White Cheddar Cheese Soup in a bread Bowl (A very small bread bowl) which was very good, we both commented that we would like to see this as a menu item at the park. ($5.00)

A Cheese plate which Sorceress enjoyed, (I dont do Cheese)

Chicken and Beef Kabobs, which had three pieces of meat on each skewer, with peppers pineapple and onions, this were also very good. ($5.00)

Roasted Pork with couscous on a lettuce leaf, Sorceress liked this better then I did

As you can tell it was Just Ok






And then after we left the parks for the day we stop at our favorite little Italian Ice & Ice Cream shop on Harbor Blvd

I had a Cantaloupe Ice and Sorceress had the Bada Bing Cherry






Well thats all for now, see you at the parks


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> And if you are very patient you may notice that someone is watching you



That's cool!!



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Im not sure how this picture got in here, but here is a shot of our back yard



   You wish!!!



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Here are some poor Canadians being swallowed up by the whale



and how is it you KNOW these are Canadian's?????????   

Great pictures Goofster - you're doing an awesome job


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Across from Storybook is the Toss your Cookies Spin or as Walt called it The Mad Tea Party,



 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Hope you enjoyed this brief overview of Fantasyland, after some discussion with my Photographic assistant we are going to start taking a more in depth look at the attractions for this reports, actually going on the ride and taking pictures to include in the report.



I thoroughly enjoyed it and kudos to the assistant  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I had a Cantaloupe Ice and Sorceress had the Bada Bing Cherry



Mmmmmmm.......they look good!!!!!!

What's up next??


----------



## caitlinsdad

Thank you loving the trip report


----------



## Goofster57

TeamTnC said:


> Goofster57, these are great. Thank you for helping me remember on of the best trips I ever had. You are correct when you said earlier that sometimes you just have to stop and look at all the small details. Since we are going back in July for only our second time, I plan to slow down and really enjoy it.
> 
> Keep up the good work and THANK YOU



Thank you for reading and commenting.

We have been going for to Disneyland forever, and that is the first time I noticed those figures.

So I have decided that I am going to slow down, and start opening my eyes a little bit more.


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> That's cool!!



Reminds me of my MIL (Bless her Heart) when Sorceress and I were dating




blue_river said:


> You wish!!!



It was just some uncontrolled jealously on my part, because I covet your backyard.




blue_river said:


> and how is it you KNOW these are Canadian's?????????



They were wearing Black Socks with their shorts


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed it and kudos to the assistant



She has a lot to learn yet, but I think I will keep her around



blue_river said:


> Mmmmmmm.......they look good!!!!!!



They were  

We won't be going Sunday, but our Saturday just freed up so maybe....




blue_river said:


> What's up next??



Probably Food and Wine stuff

Any Requests?


----------



## Goofster57

caitlinsdad said:


> Thank you loving the trip report



Thank you

Glad you are enjoying it


----------



## lamagique

Thanks for these new installments! They have me aching to go back to Disneyland! And wow about the details with the store and the window above Snow White's Scary Adventures! I never noticed that, but that's cool. I have also never been on the Storybook ride, so I am going to have to hit that up when I go back!  Thanks again!


----------



## thmar

All I can say is...I'm lovin' it!!  Thanks!!


----------



## KatGarcia

More More More! I still have a month till we go- i need a good pic fix!


----------



## Goofster57

thmar said:


> All I can say is...I'm lovin' it!!  Thanks!!



I'm glad you are enjoying it

Comments like this keep me motivated to post more


----------



## Goofster57

KatGarcia said:


> More More More! I still have a month till we go- i need a good pic fix!



I'll see what I can do for you.  Not sure about getting out there this weekend.

You know the wife and Mother's Day thing...I know I be fine with going if it was Father's Day.

Besides they always give the Mother's a carnation when they enter the park,, so that should make up for going.

On a side not they never give the Father's anything on Father's Day.  

I think a chocolate remote control or a Fruit Roll-Up Tool Belt would be a good idea.


----------



## mystic_path

Thanks so much for sharing this thread, its wonderful. I am enjoying all the pictures and hearing about the adventures.


----------



## momto2nenas

- I think a chocolate remote control or a Fruit Roll-Up Tool Belt would be a good idea. -

Now that is an idea!  I don't think it would get my DH there though, lol.

I am really loving the trip report and all the great pic!  Almost EXACTLY a month until we are there!   I LOVED all the Fantasyland pics, thanks so much, its one of our favorite "lands" that's for sure.  

How about ToonTown for an upcoming trip?!


----------



## KatGarcia

How about a limited edition pic of mickey on a wide screen high def tv??? LOL My DH would LOVE THAT! 

You simply must make it to the parks sometime from june 18th to the 22nd cause I wanna be the chick in your photos! 

PS should i worry about melting in the heat that week?? At least the humidity is lower there, i hate humidity- yet I live on the east coast-GO FIGURE!


----------



## wvdislover

Is the instrument next to Dumbo a calliope?


----------



## Goofster57

We didnt make it out to the park this weekend because of the holiday paying homage to the women in my life that I wouldnt be who I am today with out them so here are some pictures of the Golden Vine Winery located in Disneys California Adventure that I took earlier this month.

As you approach the winery from the entrance plaza you first come upon some grape vines.











Then there is a nice pergola entrance covered in vines and shaded by trees






This is the announcement board that show what festivities that are going on at the winery.  This day the Food and Wine Festival was in full swing.






As you walk up the path there are more vines full of grapes






A little further up the path and you can start to see the winery and restaurant






On the left hand side of the path is a vine covered building where they used to play a movie about the wine industry,






I am not sure if they run it any more, but it was very interesting.

This is the patio area that you enter at the end of the path






This open area service area is were you can order your wine to enjoy on the patio





















Up stairs from the patio is the Vineyard Room






This is a fine dining location at the Winery, so needless to say we have never been there, we did manage to get up the stairs once when the staff wasnt looking, however we were discover and ejected soon after I ordered a grape slushy from the bartender.






Down below is the Wine Country Trattoria which is the casual dinning location for the winery.  Now we have eaten here they have the typical Italian fare, I would rate it on about the same level as a Good meal at Olive Garden.






This patio  is on the far side of the winery, it used to have a number of table and chairs that made a good resting spot on a hot summer day, but lately it is usually closed off and empty, this day they were getting set-up for a wine tasting for the Food and Wine festival.
















So just a quick tour of the winery for all you wine lovers out there.


----------



## Goofster57

mystic_path said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this thread, its wonderful. I am enjoying all the pictures and hearing about the adventures



Your Welcome,
Glad you are having fun with it that was the idea behind itwell that and to keep me out of my wives hair



momto2nenas said:


> I am really loving the trip report and all the great pic!  Almost EXACTLY a month until we are there!   I LOVED all the Fantasyland pics, thanks so much, its one of our favorite "lands" that's for sure.



As I had stated some where back in one of these posts, I had stopped noticing all the different wonderful things to look at in the park.  Doing these little photo tours has helped me to rediscover the park and its wonders.

Hope you have a great time while you are out here.



momto2nenas said:


> How about ToonTown for an upcoming trip



I think we can fit that on our agenda, we were back there with Boot Strap, but my camera battery had died so I need to go back.




KatGarcia said:


> How about a limited edition pic of mickey on a wide screen high def tv??? LOL My DH would LOVE THAT!



OK now where talking, If were going to dream might as well be BIG  



KatGarcia said:


> You simply must make it to the parks sometime from june 18th to the 22nd cause I wanna be the chick in your photos!


I dont know what you are referring too..   



KatGarcia said:


> PS should i worry about melting in the heat that week?? At least the humidity is lower there, i hate humidity- yet I live on the east coast-GO FIGURE!


 It will probably be on the warm side while you are here; we have been having some very strange weather patterns these days.  However when it is 90 it doesnt feel like 105 because of the humidity, bring sunscreen and plan a mid-day break at your hotel pool or the air conditioned attractions in the parks.




wvdislover said:


> Is the instrument next to Dumbo a calliope?




I think so, it was fun to just spend some time checking it out and listening to the music...well for about 5 minutes before my brain started to scramble and I got an over whelming urge to go on Small World


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Reminds me of my MIL (Bless her Heart) when Sorceress and I were dating



 




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> It was just some uncontrolled jealously on my part, because I covet your backyard.



Awww...what a nice thing to say  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> They were wearing Black Socks with their shorts



K.....now you just lost those previous earned brownie points  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> She has a lot to learn yet, but I think I will keep her around



Hoo boy - I hope you got smacked for that comment  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Probably Food and Wine stuff
> 
> Any Requests?



I am going to catch up on your latest installment tomorrow!

and do I have any requests.....hmmm......

I just got the DL brochure with my WDW cd - I'll get back to you on that!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Wooo Hooo!!  Winery Pix!!   

It's been a while since we were there and those pictures make me want to go back.


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> K.....now you just lost those previous earned brownie points



Hey at least I didn't say anything about them being two different styles of socks... 



blue_river said:


> Hoo boy - I hope you got smacked for that comment



Not sure she has seen this yet, even if she misses it I am sure I have gotten smacked for something that I didn't deserve so I should be even.


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Wooo Hooo!!  Winery Pix!!
> 
> It's been a while since we were there and those pictures make me want to go back.



How long could it have been?

I told them I was taking some picture for a guy in Montana and they all yelled in unison....IS IT BUZZ?


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Hey at least I didn't say anything about them being two different styles of socks...



Hmmm....are you referring to a certain pic?  I'm more than curious now  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Not sure she has seen this yet, even if she misses it I am sure I have gotten smacked for something that I didn't deserve so I should be even.



 

I'm guessing you deserve every smack you get  




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I told them I was taking some picture for a guy in Montana and they all yelled in unison....IS IT BUZZ?



   I believe that!!!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> On the left hand side of the path is a vine covered building where they used to play a movie about the wine industry,










Why is it that pictures of faceless women always end up in your TR????



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> So just a quick tour of the winery for all you wine lovers out there.



I enjoyed your tour and pictures very much


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Goofster57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the left hand side of the path is a vine covered building where they used to play a movie about the wine industry,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE=Goofser]
> 
> Why is it that pictures of faceless women always end up in your TR????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because some Canadian Government Secret Computer Agent keeps Photo Shopping them into my report to try and get me in trouble.
> 
> She wasn't there when I took the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue_river said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed your tour and pictures very much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, hope to get back out this Sunday, if the crowds are gone from the Pirates Movie Premier from Saturday.
> 
> Thankfully our passes are blocked out on Saturday,
> It gets so embarrassing when we go out and stand on the red carpet with all the yelling and screaming and blowing of kisses to try and get Johnny and Orland's attention  , after last year Sorceress said that she would never go back with me again.
Click to expand...


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Because some Canadian Government Secret Computer Agent keeps Photo Shopping them into my report to try and get me in trouble.
> 
> She wasn't there when I took the picture.



I would NEVER do such a thing  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Thanks, hope to get back out this Sunday, if the crowds are gone from the Pirates Movie Premier from Saturday.
> 
> Thankfully our passes are blocked out on Saturday,
> It gets so embarrassing when we go out and stand on the red carpet with all the yelling and screaming and blowing of kisses to try and get Johnny and Orland's attention  , after last year Sorceress said that she would never go back with me again.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

goof said:
			
		

> Because some Canadian Government Secret Computer Agent keeps Photo Shopping them into my report to try and get me in trouble.
> 
> She wasn't there when I took the picture.



Really??  I was wondering about that picture but didn't want to say anything.


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> Why are Women always getting into my shots.




Okay, it's late here and I read this really fast and did a doubletake....I thought you were wondering why women were always getting into your _shorts_!!       What a relief!   

Goofster, you big Googilibear, you are so sweet to do this picture report,    especially for us Easterners.  I've always said to Ed, "We don't really need to visit DL, we've got WDW!"  I think I stand corrected.

Thanks again and I'm looking forward to more!

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

Sorry to say no report this week, we had a family medical issue so we were a little busy and had to reprioritize.

I'll see if we can slip a quick trip in one night this week, especially since next weekend is Memorial day and the place will be packed.





blue_river said:


> I would NEVER do such a thing



Yeah, Right and I am Johnny Depps stunt double 



Montana Disney Fan said:


> Really??  I was wondering about that picture but didn't want to say anything.



Some people are just cursed with bad luck, mine is women jumping in front of my camera, whats a guy to do. 

(It probably goes back to the Stunt double thing)



KathyRN137 said:


> I thought you were wondering why women were always getting into your _shorts_!!



This is a big problem, but I posted that on another discussion board that specializes in those types of problems.  




KathyRN137 said:


> Goofster, you big Googilibear, you are so sweet to do this picture report,    especially for us Easterners.  I've always said to Ed, "We don't really need to visit DL, we've got WDW!"  I think I stand corrected.



Kathy,
You and Ed should come out and do the Marathon thing here at Disneyland. 

In fact that would really inspire me to get off my Butt and.... buy a new lounge chair, make a sign to cheer you on and get a new cooler for my drinks.


----------



## KatGarcia

Hey I hope everything is ok! Don't sweat all of us hanging on your every picture...we will still be here whenever you post!


----------



## thmar

Yes...hope everything is alright.


----------



## Goofster57

KatGarcia said:


> Hey I hope everything is ok! Don't sweat all of us hanging on your every picture...we will still be here whenever you post!






thmar said:


> Yes...hope everything is alright.



Thank you for your concern,

When I went back and looked at my post I should have expounded a little.

My Mother was taken to the hospital late last week with chest pain and dizziness.
She got to the hospital and her blood pressure was very low and she was experiencing an irregular heart beat.

She was admitted to ICU and they ran test for a couple of days and the doctor told us that there is something that is not right with her (I knew that already) and they need to find out why her blood pressure is so low, but all the test came back negative for heart attack or any thing else life threatening.

So that was good news and we got her home over the weekend, but now they have to try and find out what is going on.

We are all hoping to get our lives back on tract soon.


----------



## wvdislover

Sorry to hear about all of that--we'll keep her in our prayers.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster,

I am so sorry to hear about your mother and I hope it's nothing serious.  Hopefully they will find out what is going on and be able to treat it.   

Please keep us updated on her progress.

I will reply to your replies tomorrow.


----------



## KathyRN137

Keith,

Here are some prayers   and pixidust   for your mom!!

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

Thanks everybody, your thoughts and concerns are greatly appreciated.

She does seem to be doing better, she goes to about 4 or 5 different Doctors for a number of issues and they all prescribe some kind of drugs, she takes a handful of pills at a time and we have long suspected that all these different drugs from different Doctors are causing issues with her.

So I was glad when her Cardiologist took her off almost everything last Friday and suggested that they start over and I think it was a good idea.

So we will wait and see

Thanks again


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

I just got caught up Goof and I'm sorry to hear about your mom.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Yeah, Right and I am Johnny Depps stunt double



Savvy?????

No wonder all those famous women have been seen with you in the parks!



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Some people are just cursed with bad luck, mine is women jumping in front of my camera, whats a guy to do.
> 
> (It probably goes back to the Stunt double thing)



  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> This is a big problem, but I posted that on another discussion board that specializes in those types of problems.



OMG   




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Kathy,
> You and Ed should come out and do the Marathon thing here at Disneyland.
> 
> In fact that would really inspire me to get off my Butt and.... buy a new lounge chair, make a sign to cheer you on and get a new cooler for my drinks.




I hear ya.....Our family will be sitting along beside you cheering them on!!!!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Thanks everybody, your thoughts and concerns are greatly appreciated.
> 
> She does seem to be doing better, she goes to about 4 or 5 different Doctors for a number of issues and they all prescribe some kind of drugs, she takes a handful of pills at a time and we have long suspected that all these different drugs from different Doctors are causing issues with her.
> 
> So I was glad when her Cardiologist took her off almost everything last Friday and suggested that they start over and I think it was a good idea.
> 
> So we will wait and see
> 
> Thanks again



I'm glad to hear she seems to be doing better and I agree, sounds like it was a good idea to start over.


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Savvy?????
> I hear ya.....Our family will be sitting along beside you cheering them on!!!!



Well that's OK as long as the girls don't bring any Creepy Crawly things.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Well that's OK as long as the girls don't bring any Creepy Crawly things.



  

Thanks for making me laugh this morning!!!


----------



## AJA55

Hey Goofster, I come by here about once a week to have my shot of Tour Gide Goofster. 

Sorry to hear about your mother.  Been there, done that about 3 years ago.  Mom was in ICU for 3 days.  The bottom part of her heart was not beating.  And yes it was the drugs that screwed up her potassium levels.

Pixie dust to you and yours.especially your mom!


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Thanks for making me laugh this morning!!!



My work here is done.

I must now go to find the humans that also need a laugh in the world of DIS

Look up in the sky!
It's a Turkey
It's a Blimp

No it's 

Super GOOFSTER!!!!!!!


(Sorry long afternoon at work)


----------



## Goofster57

Thank you all for your well wished and Pixie Dust it seems to be helping.

Since the decrease in Meds my Mother does seem to be doing better.

Keeping our fingers crossed that she listens to her Cardiologist.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> My work here is done.
> 
> I must now go to find the humans that also need a laugh in the world of DIS
> 
> Look up in the sky!
> It's a Turkey
> It's a Blimp
> 
> No it's
> 
> Super GOOFSTER!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> (Sorry long afternoon at work)



You're starting to turn into me.


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> You're starting to turn into me.




        

Be Afraid, be very AFRAID

 

Hey I figure I could do a lot worse

I could become Canadian

Just kidding Blue, put the Voodoo Doll away


----------



## blue_river

Goofster said:
			
		

> Since the decrease in Meds my Mother does seem to be doing better.
> 
> Keeping our fingers crossed that she listens to her Cardiologist.



Great news!!  








Montana Disney Fan said:


> You're starting to turn into me.



Heaven help us!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I could become Canadian
> 
> Just kidding Blue, put the Voodoo Doll away


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> Look up in the sky!
> It's a Turkey
> It's a Blimp
> 
> No it's
> 
> Super GOOFSTER!!!!!!!




Sounds like great inspiration for a Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade balloon!  All the handlers would be wearing big white gloves...

So glad to hear that Mom is improving!

Kathy


----------



## Disneyenthusiast

This great!  Thanks for all of the pix.


----------



## Goofster57

Wow the last couple of weeks have been a whirl wind of activity.

My Mom is on the mend, TinkerBoo graduated last week from Cal State Long Beach...Go Dirtbags, and on top of that I am just getting old

Things are now back to some normalcy, so I can get back to the important stuff like the DIS Boards.

Thanks to everyone that has been reading and leaving comments, I though it was time for a new installment so here we go.

So we find ourselves with Bootstrap spending the night with us.  His mother wasnt feeling very well, she had a brain scan and it showed nothingno I mean it showed NOTHINGjust kidding Nugget.

She was under the weather and so being the cool cousin TinkerBoo is she invited Bootstrap to spend the night with us so Nugget could get some much needed rest.

So what else is there to do put head for Disneyland for the evening and when Bootstrap was asked what he wanted to do he said he wanted to go over to the recently reopened Tom Sawyers Island.Oooppps, I mean the newly opened Pirates Lair, so off we went.

So sit back and swill your grog (prevents Scurvy Ya know) and enjoy a small pictorial tour of the Island taken over by Pirates.

We arrived at the lair at about 6:30 p.m. and a Cast Member told me that all the Pirates had gone home for the evening, but that there was still lots to do.

So we boarded our raft and off we went











Here is another raft of Victims loading up for the crossing






Once we docked we head to the right and we found Lafittes Tavern and the area were some shows are presented through out the day.































And you may just find a snarling Pirate guarding the chest






As you move on around the Island you come across the Black Smith shop
















Dont think I have ever heard of a Black Smith Shop having a Mill Stone,
















Tied outside the Shop on the river is a boat in need of repair






The area is dotted with Water Falls











And we will end this first installment with a very important building






Ye Old House of Relief


----------



## KathyRN137

Thanks, Goofster!  That was fun!  

Kathy


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

And all this time I thought that ONE grape was preventing the scurvy.  Now I know it was the gallons of wine and whiskey.  Who knew?!?!?   

Glad to hear about your mom.  Made me wonder if my mom was still alive... 

We've been REAL busy also.  We've been renting every single season of Survivor from Netflix that we can get our hands on.  It's been a whirlwind of non-activity and self indulgence.  I make a big ol' plate of nachos, sit in front of the TV for hours, and just stare at the screen like an idiot.  It's been great.

However, all good things must come to an end.  We finished up Survivor: Palau and there are no more to rent.  Oh well, guess we'll head outside and maybe mow the lawn.

MDF


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> Thanks, Goofster!  That was fun!



Glad you enjoyed it, I hope to post some more today if they leave me alone at work.  



Montana Disney Fan said:


> Glad to hear about your mom.  Made me wonder if my mom was still alive



She is, Im ready for the Loony Bin  



Montana Disney Fan said:


> We've been REAL busy also.  We've been renting every single season of Survivor from Netflix that we can get our hands on.  It's been a whirlwind of non-activity and self indulgence.  I make a big ol' plate of nachos, sit in front of the TV for hours, and just stare at the screen like an idiot.  It's been great.



Weve been doing the House series ourselves and when thats done Sorceress wants to watch all of the 24 series.



Montana Disney Fan said:


> Oh well, guess we'll head outside and maybe mow the lawn.



You had better get Linnie busy  , if the rest of the women find out your letting here slack off they will all want to slack off.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goof said:
			
		

> You had better get Linnie busy  , if the rest of the women find out your letting here slack off they will all want to slack off.



Ohh!  Good point.  I'll go crack the whip!


----------



## Goofster57

Here are some random shots we took while walking around the island

There are caves all over the place











Some are closed off due to the DANGER inside
















At the fair end of the island is a pile of booty to take your picture with











There have been a number of changes over at the small lagoon that has the barrel bridge and the ever popular suspension rope bridge.


























If you turn this wheel






You raise this fellow











You can use the ships pumps to revel some Pirate Booty






If you arent a good Pirate you could end up in trouble






Next up is Tom and Hucks Tree House and a ship that ran aground for exploring


----------



## blue_river

Finally - a new post!!!!!!!!!!

 

I don't have time this afternoon but I'll catch up this evening or tomorrow morning  


BTW - We're having DUCK on Saturday


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> BTW - We're having DUCK on Saturday



Only if your going to a Chinese restaurant... 

*GO DUCKS-QUACK-QUACK*


----------



## KatGarcia

Awesome pics, as always...i'm hyped to see this stuff for myself...only 10 days...10 long drawn out will-they-ever-end days!!! We are going to see Pirates again tomorrow (yep I liked it that much). Thanks for the fun pics!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> My Mom is on the mend



Very good news  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> TinkerBoo graduated last week from Cal State Long Beach...



Woohoo!!  Congratulations Tinkerboo!!!!!!!! 

   



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> on top of that I am just getting old



  

You're just realizing that now???



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Things are now back to some normalcy, so I can get back to the important stuff like the DIS Boards.



Zackly!  Where are your priorities Goofster????????   



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> So we find ourselves with Bootstrap spending the night with us.  His mother wasnt feeling very well, she had a brain scan and it showed nothingno I mean it showed NOTHINGjust kidding Nugget.



  How do they put up with you?   



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I mean the newly opened Pirates Lair, so off we went.



Are they doing this at WDW too?




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> And you may just find a snarling Pirate guarding the chest



awww......such a cutie  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> And we will end this first installment with a very important building



I'm sure Linnie appreciates this one   


Okay.....I'm heading over to the next post....


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> And all this time I thought that ONE grape was preventing the scurvy.  Now I know it was the gallons of wine and whiskey.  Who knew?!?!?



I think you're pretty safe then Buzz  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> We've been REAL busy also.  We've been renting every single season of Survivor from Netflix that we can get our hands on.  It's been a whirlwind of non-activity and self indulgence.  I make a big ol' plate of nachos, sit in front of the TV for hours, and just stare at the screen like an idiot.  It's been great.



ummmmm....renting movies, binging and turning into couch potatoes DOES not count as being BUSY  

Glad to see you've both been relaxing though and giving Linnie a break from work   



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Weve been doing the House series ourselves and when thats done Sorceress wants to watch all of the 24 series.



We got caught up with House this past year and enjoyed it.  I wouldn't mind seeing the past episodes.

24 is great too.  It's very fast paced, full of action and drama - leaves you with no time to get up and fix yourself a drink or snack - renting is the way to go!  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> You had better get Linnie busy  , if the rest of the women find out your letting here slack off they will all want to slack off.



HEY!!   

I see the garage in your future.......


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Here are some random shots we took while walking around the island
> 
> If you aren’t a good Pirate you could end up in trouble




Okay.....caught up  

I LOVED this installment of Pirates Lair    

The pictures were great and it's making me excited to get back to the World.   

Less than 3 months for us


----------



## Goofster57

Okay, up we go to the Tree House


























And the view once you get to the top






These things are in the Tree House the one on the left is a sort of Spy Glass to look through and the one on the right you put your eyes up to the Pirates eyes and you can spy on the other Pirates that might be standing outside planning a Mutiny.






Here is Bootstrap doing some spying






And here is the way down






In the middle of the Island are parts of a wrecked ship that has been turned into a shelter for the marooned Pirates



















































Next installment we will go on the ship and a few pictures of other random things in the Pirates Lair

Thanks for stopping by mateys


----------



## Goofster57

KatGarcia said:


> Awesome pics, as always...i'm hyped to see this stuff for myself...only 10 days...10 long drawn out will-they-ever-end days!!! We are going to see Pirates again tomorrow (yep I liked it that much). Thanks for the fun pics!



Hey Kat,
Thanks for stopping by.

You are getting really close to your trip...can you smell the Churros?


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> You're just realizing that now???



Yeah, I can be a little slow sometimes



blue_river said:


> How do they put up with you?



Thats easy; I am the best Brother-in-law and Uncle in the world



blue_river said:


> Are they doing this at WDW too?



Not that I know of



blue_river said:


> I think you're pretty safe then Buzz



   




blue_river said:


> We got caught up with House this past year and enjoyed it.  I wouldn't mind seeing the past episodes.
> 
> 24 is great too.  It's very fast paced, full of action and drama - leaves you with no time to get up and fix yourself a drink or snack - renting is the way to go!



We have been enjoying it; we usually watch a disk a weekend which usually has four episodes on it.



blue_river said:


> I see the garage in your future



You could get a job on that Psychic Network Line  




blue_river said:


> I LOVED this installment of Pirates Lair
> The pictures were great and it's making me excited to get back to the World.



Glad you are enjoying them

You need to come out to California to see the Original

We have plenty of Wild Life for the girls, well most of it is the two legged type and I defiantly wouldnt let them feed them.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Okay, up we go to the Tree House



This really is a neat TR especially for those of us who have never been!   

Thanks for taking the time to post all these pictures Goofster.  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> You could get a job on that Psychic Network Line



Ya think?  Let's try it out......

*looking into my crystal ball*

I see you at work, sitting at your desk with the door closed...

Hmm....I also see you are on your computer

*crystall ball is fogging up - waiting for it to clear*

Ahhhh yes, I also see you are on the DIS boards  

   How'd I do??????



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> You need to come out to California to see the “Original”



Funny you should say that.  DH and I were talking on the weekend and I happened to mention going back to WDW NEXT year (you know...get a feel...see if I can sway him for a third year in a row)

and he said something like "ya?  again?" with a scrunched up kinda face indicating he wasn't really interested.

Then I said "Well.......we could go to Disneyland!!!!!!!!"

He seemed to show a tiny bit of interest in that  

Maybe we could switch places for a week Goofster.  We'll stay at your house and you guys can stay at our place (kind of like time sharing but without having to pay)  




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> We have plenty of “Wild Life” for the girls, well most of it is the two legged type and I defiantly wouldn’t let them feed them.



  I'm not even going to ask!


----------



## blue_river

I forgot to add something to my last post.











Congrats to the Ducks


----------



## serendipity

A'hoy Mate! Just got all caught up.  I love all the pictures of Pirate's Lair.  We've actually never made it to Tom Sawyer's Island or obviously the Lair so it was fun to see everything.  We'll have to make sure to check it out next time! Looking forward to more!


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Ya think?  Let's try it out......
> 
> *looking into my crystal ball*
> 
> I see you at work, sitting at your desk with the door closed...
> 
> Hmm....I also see you are on your computer
> 
> *crystall ball is fogging up - waiting for it to clear*
> 
> Ahhhh yes, I also see you are on the DIS boards
> 
> How'd I do??????



WOW, You are really Good, it's scary



blue_river said:


> Then I said "Well.......we could go to Disneyland!!!!!!!!"
> 
> He seemed to show a tiny bit of interest in that



It's no Disney World, but I know you guys would enjoy it.




blue_river said:


> Maybe we could switch places for a week Goofster.  We'll stay at your house and you guys can stay at our place (kind of like time sharing but without having to pay)



I don't know, after seeing pictures of your backyard you'd never get rid of us.


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I forgot to add something to my last post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Ducks



I am not the kind of person to rub stuff in, but








*QUACK, QUACK, THE DUCKS RULE, QUACK, QUACK*


----------



## Goofster57

serendipity said:


> A'hoy Mate! Just got all caught up.  I love all the pictures of Pirate's Lair.  We've actually never made it to Tom Sawyer's Island or obviously the Lair so it was fun to see everything.  We'll have to make sure to check it out next time! Looking forward to more!



Actually I think it was probably closed when you were out here.

A lot of the Disney purist's are not happy since it is not what Walt designed, however I think he would be happy since I believe that he would embrace changes when they where for the better.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> WOW, You are really Good, it's scary








Repeat after me....

"I will obey Sorceress at all times"
"I will take Sorceress to DL every weekend"
"I will do all the housework from now on"
"I will not complain"




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> It's no Disney World, but I know you guys would enjoy it.



Definately!  and there would be so much else to see.

DH was more interested in the beach for some reason  







			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I don't know, after seeing pictures of your backyard you'd never get rid of us.




Hahahahaha

I have no worries about that.

Remember, we live in CANADA








			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I am not the kind of person to rub stuff in, but
> 
> 
> QUACK, QUACK, THE DUCKS RULE, QUACK, QUACK



This year my friend.........this year.

Wait until next year!!!!


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Repeat after me....
> 
> "I will obey Sorceress at all times"
> "I will take Sorceress to DL every weekend"
> "I will do all the housework from now on"
> "I will not complain"



So what else is new, well except for the complaining part anyway





blue_river said:


> Definately!  and there would be so much else to see.
> 
> DH was more interested in the beach for some reason :



We have some great beaches  out here 
and that doesn't even take in to consideration 
the "Sun Worshipers" beaches.   




blue_river said:


> This year my friend.........this year.
> 
> Wait until next year!!!!



Next Year, Smeck Year, (is that a word)

You know what will happen probably neither time will even get close to go to the Cup game.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> So what else is new, well except for the complaining part anyway



 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Next Year, Smeck Year, (is that a word)



Well it doesn't really matter......Buzz is making up words all the time so why not you too?  and have you ever noticed he does the

 something = something  thing?

For example:

Buzz = Gatster (my new made up word)

What's up with that?  

Ooops......did I post that out loud?   

My bad  

 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> You know what will happen probably neither time will even get close to go to the Cup game.



You're probably right


----------



## Goofster57

Ok has promised here is what you will find on and in the wrecked ship


You can get a pretty good view of the Land Lovers in New Orleans area











And what cruise would be complete with out supplies











And a not so good view of the Crews Quarters (I need a new assistant)






Here are some random shots that we took





















Here are a couple of shots of the paths on the island
















In these pictures you can see the old fort that has occupied the center of the island for a long time.  It is currently closed and a fence has been put around it.  They are supposed to be tearing it down and replacing it with some thing more in line with the Fortress in the movie.
















Here is a hidden Treasure room of the old fort






And this used to be the front entrance






The gates would be opened and you could go upstairs and fire rifles out of the towers, they had a snack bar inside, a well and you could usually find a Security Cast member dressed as a frontier soldier patrolling the grounds inside.

They have installed a lift for those that need it to get up to the stage area






And one final shot before we leave the island, here is TinkerBoos impression of Mickey during the Fantasmic show, this is the spot where he stands and has fire shooting out of the ends of his fingers.  Not the safest thing to do.  I wonder if that is why he only has four fingers.






After our return to civilization we headed over to New Orleans Square to the Cafe Orleans for dinner, and yes Nugget we let Boot Strap order what ever he wanted.  So he had a nice dinner of Pommes Frites






Thats all for this installment, hope you enjoyed it and we will see you at the parks


----------



## KatGarcia

Goofster57 said:


> Hey Kat,
> Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> You are getting really close to your trip...can you smell the Churros?



And the dole whips and the monte cristos lol...boy i'm hungry...oh and the rides too yea sure the rides! LOL! ONE WEEK LEFT!  You are doing an swesome job of keeping me hyped up!


----------



## KathyRN137

Thanks again for letting me travel to DL vicariously through your photos!

Gee, I wonder if Tom Sawyer's Island at WDW will be done over in the same way?? Those pirates are invading everywhere!

(They're really bad eggs, you know!   )


Kathy


----------



## thmar

Great photos!!  thanks...


----------



## Goofster57

KatGarcia said:


> And the dole whips



I havent had a Dole Whip in ages, I like them, but maybe because I can have them so often if I wanted I just dont crave them.



KatGarcia said:


> LOL! ONE WEEK LEFT!



Wow, its getting really close now.



KathyRN137 said:


> Thanks again for letting me travel to DL vicariously through your photos!



My Pleasure



KathyRN137 said:


> Gee, I wonder if Tom Sawyer's Island at WDW will be done over in the same way?? Those pirates are invading everywhere!



I havent heard any thing about them doing it in WDW, I have to admit that I have never been on the island down there.

I guess I need to add that to my list.




thmar said:


> Great photos!!  thanks...



Youre Welcome,


----------



## Goofster57

We didn't make it out to the park this weekend, we spent too much time at some local craft fairs and swap meets, (we did get a bunch of Christmas shopping done), I am hoping for an evening trip one night this week.


----------



## serendipity

Very nice pictures.  I love the one hugging the rum barrel  

When will you be going to visit Disneyland, I'm dying to hear all about the new Nemo ride!


----------



## Goofster57

serendipity said:


> Very nice pictures.  I love the one hugging the rum barrel
> 
> When will you be going to visit Disneyland, I'm dying to hear all about the new Nemo ride!



Yeah, Indy1 loves his rum, at least Boot Strap was hugging the water barrel.

I probably won't do Nemo for a month or two, we'll have to wait and see what the lines are like.  I usually won't wait more than 10-15 minutes for an attraction.

I have heard very good things about it.  Maybe I will have to see if I can pull some strings,


----------



## serendipity

Ohhhhhhhh no, the anticipation is going to KILL ME! Pull some strings, pull some strings


----------



## KatGarcia

> I probably won't do Nemo for a month or two, we'll have to wait and see what the lines are like.  I usually won't wait more than 10-15 minutes for an attraction.



As much as I'd love to see Nemo I'm not waiting in a line for anything more than an hour...and thats stretchin it! Oh well an excuse to go back! 

How's the weather been over there? I'm excited to leave humidity here! T Minus 2 Days and counting!! Wooooooo.....


----------



## Goofster57

KatGarcia said:


> As much as I'd love to see Nemo I'm not waiting in a line for anything more than an hour...and thats stretchin it! Oh well an excuse to go back!
> 
> How's the weather been over there? I'm excited to leave humidity here! T Minus 2 Days and counting!! Wooooooo.....



See your thread for Nemo tip   

The days have been starting out overcast, but burning off by noon.

Temps have been in the low to mid 70's, but that is subject to change....just ask Serendipity


----------



## blue_river

Just a quick drive by to say hi 

I'm looking forward to catching up this week!!!


I need a disney fix  

OH!  BTW - DH and I have been having some serious conversations about a possible DL trip next year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Just a quick drive by



Hey we're used to those out here,

Reading some other threads you sound as busy as we are, were does all the time go?




blue_river said:


> OH!  BTW - DH and I have been having some serious conversations about a possible DL trip next year!!!!!!!!!!



That would be great, as an incentive if you come out here I will tell you about the drive by I was a victim of.

If you need any info to help persuade DH let me know.


----------



## blue_river

Finally catching up!!!




Goofster57 said:


> And one final shot before we leave the island, here is TinkerBoos impression of Mickey during the Fantasmic show, this is the spot where he stands and has fire shooting out of the ends of his fingers.  Not the safest thing to do.  I wonder if that is why he only has four fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all for this installment, hope you enjoyed it and we will see you at the parks



You may be right   


Sooooo.........what is the next installment going to be about?



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> That would be great, as an incentive if you come out here I will tell you about the drive by I was a victim of.
> 
> If you need any info to help persuade DH let me know.



If you are referring to a drive by shooting.......that's incentive enough to keep me at home  

I'm sure I'll be asking plenty o' questions when the times comes!!!!

You'll be sorry you offered


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Sooooo.........what is the next installment going to be about?



Not sure, I would like to do Nemo, but the lines are still hours long.

Hopefully we will get to the park this weekend and something will grab my attention and inspire me.

I had been toying with the outfits that people wear to the park, but I don't know, my kids tell me with my Bermuda shorts and black socks I might be in my own report.  




blue_river said:


> If you are referring to a drive by shooting.......that's incentive enough to keep me at home



Nothing to worry about, they usually have bad aim, if they couldn't hit my rather large carcass, then it is safe for everyone else.

Actually it is believed that they were aiming for a Bank of America glass door front that I just happen to be about 3-5 feet away from.




blue_river said:


> I'm sure I'll be asking plenty o' questions when the times comes!!!!
> 
> You'll be sorry you offered



Never...ask away

My Therapist says it's good for me to feel needed.


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> Actually it is believed that they were aiming for a Bank of America glass door front that I just happen to be about 3-5 feet away from.




Oh my!   Keith, I'm so glad you're okay....

You must have had an   looking out for you.

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

Ok, I guess I had better tell more of the story,
Shivahn and I used to have part time jobs in the evening and week-ends servicing and repairing Automatic Teller machines for the Bank of America.

I had arrived at one in the local area and was approaching the front door to enter the bank, it was a Friday night about 6:30, the bank was closed but there were still bank personnel working inside.  As I passed the ATM and was about 1-2 feet (kinda like a one that got away fishing story)   from the door I heard a loud bang and the glass door shattered.

I quickly realized what was happening and took a couple of steps backwards to get behind a Steel I-Beam supporting the roof.  Now here is the funny part that we still laugh about to this day (this happen a good 15 years ago) I am a Baloo Bear size of a guy, the I-Beam was no more than 5 across, my partner for the night said that I totally disappeared behind the I-Beam and that all he could see were the toes of my shoes.  

When the police showed up they told us that someone had been shooting the store fronts out of the business up and down the street over the last 20-30 minutes.  So I am sure they were not after me and besides after the first shot they couldnt see me any more.

So it really wasnt to dramatic in fact I have had more life altering experiences just going to my In-Laws house.

But I do thank you for your concern


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Not sure, I would like to do Nemo, but the lines are still hours long.
> 
> Hopefully we will get to the park this weekend and something will grab my attention and inspire me.



I'm sure whatever you choose will be great!!  I've loved all the others so far  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I had been toying with the outfits that people wear to the park, but I don't know, my kids tell me with my Bermuda shorts and black socks I might be in my own report.



 

JoJo would fit in nicely  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> My Therapist says it's good for me to feel needed.



 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> As I passed the ATM and was about 1-2 feet (kinda like a one that got away fishing story)  from the door I heard a loud bang and the glass door shattered.



   

OMGosh!!!!!!!!!!

That's friggen scary!!!!!

I guess Shivahn was thankful she wasn't working that night  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I quickly realized what was happening and took a couple of steps backwards to get behind a Steel I-Beam supporting the roof. Now here is the funny part that we still laugh about to this day (this happen a good 15 years ago) I am a Baloo Bear size of a guy, the I-Beam was no more than 5 across, my partner for the night said that I totally disappeared behind the I-Beam and that all he could see were the toes of my shoes.





That's a little funny but still awfully frightening.  You were very very lucky and I'm glad to hear nothing bad happened  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> So it really wasnt to dramatic in fact I have had more life altering experiences just going to my In-Laws house.



 

JoJo and her friends are here now and making fun of me laughing at my screen  

and on that note.........I have to go because they are kicking me off the computer


----------



## Goofster57

So its a nice warm Tuesday evening here in Southern California, it was a good day at work (which means I was able to spend time on the Dis) so what should we do?

The Shield (FX) is over for the season, Deadliest Catch season finale is on at 10:00 to night soLets head to the park.

So off Sorceress and I go, we park in Downtown Disney and make the short walk to the esplanade.  We arrived at about 5:45 to small crowds at Bag Check and the Turnstiles, this was looking good.

Well looks can be deceiving, once through the tunnels there were people every where and I mean every where the streets, the stores, the restaurants, the attractions nothing but a sea of people.

We struggled up main Street to the Carnation Café for dinner, we only had a short wait before being seated, we had not eaten here in a while.  Sorceress had the Turkey Sandwich and I had the Meat Loaf Stack.  Sorceresss said her sandwich was soggy like it had been sitting for a while, my Meat Loaf plate was pretty good, it was a piece of Meat Loaf over mashed potatos that were on top of a single slice of white bread and covered in brown gravy and topped off with 2-3 button Fungi. (Mushrooms).  Total cost before tip was $24.84.  Sorry I forgot to take some pictures.

After dinner we started walking back to the Rivers of America, it was really crowded, I guess the Official Summer Vacation crowds have arrived, we walked through New Orleans Square and after a number of encounters with rude and inconsiderate people (could have used Buzz and his GAT skills) we decided that we should get out of Dodge.

So we headed back towards Main Street we had been in the park about 2 hours, when we got to Town Square in front of the train station we saw that the All American College Band was about to start their show so we found a place to sit and listen.

For those that dont know, this is a band of some 15 or so college musicians from across the country that entertain during the summer months.  They have to audition to get a spot in the band; they perform a very high energy program at a number of places around the Magic Kingdom.  If you have an opportunity to see them I highly recommend it.

Here are some pictures of the band followed by some videos that show them in full action.

















































































Here are the videos (I hope)









So this was a very enjoyable way to end the very crowded visit to the park.
We walked back out through Downtown Disney which was just as crowded as the park and decided that we need something for dessert, but what???????

I guess you will just have to come back to find out.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> it was a good day at work (which means I was able to spend time on the Dis)



I'm so jealous!  Any job that allows you to spend time on the DIS is MY kind of work place  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Total cost before tip was $24.84.  Sorry I forgot to take some pictures.



WHAT?  No pics?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> (could have used Buzz and his GAT skills) we decided that we should get out of Dodge.



Speaking of GAT skills, where has the GAT Master been these days?  Must be busy like the rest of us.   

I decided yesterday that I'd allow myself two days of DIS'ing because after today I'm going to be very busy again until later next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This working thing is interfering with my free time  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> For those that don’t know, this is a band of some 15 or so college musicians from across the country that entertain during the summer months.



That'd be MOI 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Here are the videos (I hope)



HEY!  You're turning into a real geek now!!!!






Cool videos Goofster  
I hate dial up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I guess you will just have to come back to find out.



I'll be back


----------



## KathyRN137

Keith,

That _was_ very enjoyable; thanks!!  

You must have burned a lot of calories GAT-ing for 2 hours... you earned a nice treat for dessert!!  

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

Well after our exhausting trip to the park we needed some kind of a pick me up.

So we headed over to our favorite Italian Ice Shop for some cool refreshment.

I have gotten a couple of inquiries about this place so I took a couple of pictures of it.

It is located on Harbor Blvd about two miles south of Disneyland on the East Side of the street.

















Here are the flavors that they have, the ones on top are the Ice flavors and the ones on the bottom are Ice Cream






I have never tried the Ice Cream yet, some day when I have tried all of the Ice flavors.  The Ice flavors you see above are pretty much the ones they always have, if you go earlier in the day they usually have 4-5 others that are just for that day.

This is the menu of what they have to offer






These are the sizes they have






Regular is $3
Large is $4
Quart is $6

They also have a small at $2, Gallon $22.00 and 2 ½ Gallon $36.00

I know you are dying to know our choices on this visit.






Shivahn had Peach and I had Watermelon that even came with a couple of seeds in it.

Sorry if you were driving down Harbor Blvd last night and a watermelon seed came flying in your window I wasnt aiming for you.


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


>



 

MMMMM!!!

BTW, I've never seen different flavored shells before! (See above.)  Everyone in our house loves ice cream with Hershey's magic chocolate shell...

MMMMM, MMMMM, MMMMM!!

TFS,

Kathy


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> So we headed over to our favorite Italian Ice Shop for some cool refreshment.



Mmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing like a cone on a hot summers day - wait a minute, it's always hot and summery where you live!  Cones every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I have never tried the Ice Cream yet, some day when I have tried all of the Ice flavors.  The Ice flavors you see above are pretty much the ones they always have, if you go earlier in the day they usually have 4-5 others that are just for that day.



Is that like a snow cone?


			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Sorry if you were driving down Harbor Blvd last night and a watermelon seed came flying in your window I wasn’t aiming for you.



 



			
				Kathy said:
			
		

> BTW, I've never seen different flavored shells before! (See above.)



Neither have I Kathy  

They do look yummy


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Is that like a snow cone?



Italian Ice is like a Snow Cone or 7-11 Slurpee's but 1,000 times better.

They are more frozen (is that good grammar?), 
I don't think you could use a straw on them.

When you all get out here the Ice's are on me.   


Well I'll buy one small one and we can all share it.   

Yes, I need one small Bada Bing Cherry with 11 spoons and one regular
Watermelon for me please.

Tip the lady Blue


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> When you all get out here the Ice's are on me.



I'll hold you to that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Well I'll buy one small one and we can all share it.
> 
> Yes, I need one small Bada Bing Cherry with 11 spoons and one regular
> Watermelon for me please.



As long as there is no double dipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Tip the lady Blue



Sheesh and I thought Grumpy was cheap


----------



## blue_river

Just checking in to see if you two went to DL this weekend.

JoJo and I went on a mother/daughter shopping trip via the train to Montreal.  There was a WDW exhibit at the museum I would have liked to have seen but unfortunately we didn't have enough time for that.


----------



## Goofster57

Shopping? That figures getting some training for the World?


We headed in the direction of the park to have breakfast at Millie's across the street from Disneyland and to decide what we wanted to do for the day.

First off I have to say that I had the worst breakfast I have had in as long as I can remember.  I just had the basic Scrambled Eggs, 2 Bacon, 2 Sausage and hash browns and Sour Dough toast.

The only thing that was eatable was the Knotts Berry Farm jam I put on my toast.  The Eggs were dry, the Bacon, Sausage and Hash Browns were burnt
and the toast was soggy.

As for going to the park the crowds on Harbor Blvd were so massive   that we decided we would pass on the park, so instead we went on a search to purchase a new pop-up canopy for our July 4th Barbecue.

I had hoped that the crowds would die down a little this summer, but I guess not.


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> As for going to the park the crowds on Harbor Blvd were so massive
> 
> I had hoped that the crowds would die down a little this summer, but I guess not.




Hey!    What are all those tourists doin' in _your_ park?    Really, the nerve of those people! 


_Kathy_


----------



## KatGarcia

yeah the crowds got super huge after that grad night last week. We mostly did people watching and eating during the last few days because the crowds were NUTS!  I think we were there at the tail end of the  marching band performance!  I amde a comment about how good they were to DH, and we missed u at Carnation by a day! Oh well! No DIS sightings for us...and boy did DH complain about wearing the "Team Focker Watcher" thing on the camera bag LOL. Good luck getting there this summer!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Shopping? That figures getting some training for the World?



You should know me better than that by now...I don't require training when it comes to shopping  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> As for going to the park the crowds on Harbor Blvd were so massive   that we decided we would pass on the park, so instead we went on a search to purchase a new pop-up canopy for our July 4th Barbecue.
> 
> I had hoped that the crowds would die down a little this summer, but I guess not.



Is summer the busiest time for DL?  or is it Christmas?


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

We went in October both times and the crowds weren't bad at all.  In fact, we had the run of the place.  It was during the week also so that helped.

However, one day we showed up for Gay Day (not that there's anything wrong with that).  All the Gay people wore red shirts.  Luckily, we were in yellow.

There was a family of 5 who all showed up wearing red shirts that day so we decided to follow them in and see how long it took for them to figure out what was going on.  It didn't take long and was hysterical when they did.  They were just horrified.   

I enjoyed Gay Day.  It's not too often you get to see a massive crowd like this all act so amorous towards each other.  There were hardly any children that day either and it was really easy to keep track of my brood in yellow amongst the sea of red.

I wonder if WDW has a Gay Day and when it is.


----------



## Goofster57

KatGarcia said:


> and we missed u at Carnation by a day!



I was looking out for the green, but with the crowds being so big I would have probably had to trip over you to see you.  

Looking forward to getting over and catching up on your report




blue_river said:


> Is summer the busiest time for DL?  or is it Christmas?



Summer is always busy, every day every hour.

Christmas time is just as bad as summer, I think the worst day I have ever seen was a Forth of July, you literally could not move except in the direction the crowd was going.

I had a lot of explaining to do when I ended up in the Princess Bathroom in Fantasyland.




Montana Disney Fan said:


> We went in October both times and the crowds weren't bad at all.  In fact, we had the run of the place.  It was during the week also so that helped.



This is a perfect time to go  



Montana Disney Fan said:


> However, one day we showed up for Gay Day (not that there's anything wrong with that).  All the Gay people wore red shirts.  Luckily, we were in yellow.
> 
> There was a family of 5 who all showed up wearing red shirts that day so we decided to follow them in and see how long it took for them to figure out what was going on.  It didn't take long and was hysterical when they did.  They were just horrified.



I have heard that if you should happen to show up in Red on that day and find that you have some issues that Disney will help out with getting you alternate apparel, supposedly for free.

And NO Buzz I dont think you could get away with getting free stuff everyday of your trip.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goof said:
			
		

> And NO Buzz I dont think you could get away with getting free stuff everyday of your trip.



Am I *THAT* predictable!!!????


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> However, one day we showed up for Gay Day (not that there's anything wrong with that).  All the Gay people wore red shirts.  Luckily, we were in yellow.



Yes but you must have stuck out like a sore thumb.  Think I'd rather have worn red to blend in 



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> I enjoyed Gay Day.  It's not too often you get to see a massive crowd like this all act so amorous towards each other.  There were hardly any children that day either and it was really easy to keep track of my brood in yellow amongst the sea of red.



Being from the back woods and all and living the sheltered life I do, it would not be a good thing for me because I have an awful habit of staring when I shouldn't.  It's landed me in trouble more times than I care to think about  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I had a lot of explaining to do when I ended up in the Princess Bathroom in Fantasyland.



 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> And NO Buzz I don’t think you could get away with getting free stuff everyday of your trip.



  I can picture this!!!!



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> Am I THAT predictable!!!????


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

I remember purchasing a big block of cheese on Gay Day.  What we did was leave Disneyland and walk across to Cal Adventure which wasn't having Gay Day until the next day.

At the vineyard, they had a cheese vendor there with a bunch of Amish people (I think they were real, not in costume) selling homemade cheese. 

Well, you can see what's coming.

I couldn't help myself so I purchase a big 6 pound block of cheese, whittled a little off it while I sipped my wine, then tossed it into the bottom of the stroller where it sat all day in the 80 degree weather.

When we returned to our hotel that late afternoon, I put the cheese in the fridge but later broke it out again and downed about a pound or so.  The next morning I was so sick but still I had a little more with breakfast.

By lunch I was a mess of a man and Lin threatened to toss the cheese out.  I took the family swimming in the pool and claimed to be doing laundry while they swam but I snuck back and ate a bunch more of the delicious cheese block.  By this time it was down to 25% and I was bound and determined to get the rest of it down.  It wasn't tasting very good anymore and had started to discolor.

Linnie finally had enough and tossed what was left of the cheese block in a dumpster outside while I was showering one evening.  Later that evening when I went to sample my delicious snack I was horrified to find that it had been disposed of.  It took a week for my system to recover and the drive home to Montana from California was miserable for everyone riding in the automobile.  We ended up selling the SUV when we got home.

We call that the "Cheese Story".


----------



## Goofster57

Non-Gay day in DCA with Amish people selling cheese on a hot day.

Man I need some of what ever you are taking,  
my life is so boring compared to yours. 

Gotta love the trips to Buzzland


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> We call that the "Cheese Story".



   

Speaking of stories.......

Last night, I mentioned to Bill that you ALWAYS have a story to tell!  It's your thing.  I tried to repeat some of the recent posts from you and the Goofster to Bill (since he doesn't DIS) but whenever I tell them, they never come out the same and aren't funny.  When that happens, I usually end up having to go back to the DIS and reading them word for word.  By that time, I have an audience as the girls like to hear them too and we all have a good chuckle  

Keep them coming!!!!  We enjoy hearing them


----------



## wvdislover

Montana Disney Fan said:


> There was a family of 5 who all showed up wearing red shirts that day so we decided to follow them in and see how long it took for them to figure out what was going on.  It didn't take long and was hysterical when they did.  They were just horrified.
> 
> I wonder if WDW has a Gay Day and when it is.




That's horrible--however, it sounds like something DH and I would do, too, with some friends we vacation with every year  

WDW has Gay Days (not sponsored by Disney) at the end of May/beginning of June.  It actually takes place in all of Orlando--Gay Days at WDW, US/IOA, and at Sea World, too.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue said:
			
		

> Last night, I mentioned to Bill that you ALWAYS have a story to tell



Who's Bill?


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Who's Bill?



The mailman.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Canada has mail?


----------



## blue_river

Of course we do, although I think it's time we retire the horses.


----------



## blue_river

Any updates????

Did ya's go to DL this weekend???

Looks like our DL trip isn't going to happen  
DH has now been talking about a trip to Florida for next year and spending only a few days in WDW.  Darned old mailman  

Course that could change.....it's a long way off


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Yeah!  Any "Amish Cheese Vendor" sightings at the vineyard?    

DL is great, but if you have a choice, I'd pick WDW.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Yeah!  Any "Amish Cheese Vendor" sightings at the vineyard?
> 
> DL is great, but if you have a choice, I'd pick WDW.



Yes, I'm sure WDW is better than DL but I was hoping to get out to California and see some other stuff - you know.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

If you go to L.A. in October, you can enjoy their annual "Smog Festival".  Highlights include:

	concert duet w/ Mick Jagger & Pink
	Adopt A Gang-Member
	The I-5 Road Rage Poker Run
	The Brittany Spears Haircut & Salon Experience


Ive always wanted an 18th Street gang-member as a pen pal.  The trouble is finding one who can write in English.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> 	concert duet w/ Mick Jagger & Pink



Hey!  I like them both - that'd be great fun  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> 	Adopt A Gang-Member



Does that mean I could adopt YOU????    



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> 	The I-5 Road Rage Poker Run



Right up DH's alley  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> 	The Brittany Spears Haircut & Salon Experience



 I ain't shaving my head!


----------



## Goofster57

When did I lose control?  

No updates, life keeps getting in the way.

I can tell you that TinkerBoo saw a Lizard in our Backyard last night and went bananas 

You would have thought it was Godzilla himself.  

Hope to get to the park this week.


And Buzz am afraid you got that wrong, those things aren't just in October, they happen all year round, well except for the Britney hair cut thing, hair only grows so fast you know


----------



## KatGarcia

You guys are cracking me up!!!!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> When did I lose control?



Did you ever really have control????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not with us around








			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I can tell you that TinkerBoo saw a Lizard in our Backyard last night and went bananas
> 
> You would have thought it was Godzilla himself.



   I hope you got a picture of that!!!!



			
				KatGarcia said:
			
		

> You guys are cracking me up!!!!



I know!  Aren't those two crazy???


----------



## KathyRN137

blue_river said:


> I know!  Aren't those two crazy???




Definitely non compos mentis. 
(But, we love them anyway!)

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I know!  Aren't those two crazy???





KathyRN137 said:


> Definitely non compos mentis.
> (But, we love them anyway!)



Funny I thought she was referring to you two


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Funny I thought she was referring to you two



Ha Ha, yes that is funny you thought that she was referring to us


----------



## serendipity

Hey, checking in with you Goof!

How's everything going?  I've been a bit off-radar recently but it's good to get back on the Dis.  That darn life, interferring with my dis time!

By the way, buzz- your cheese story is hilarious.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

I often enjoy the fine delicacy of a 6 pound block of cheese.


----------



## Goofster57

serendipity said:


> Hey, checking in with you Goof!
> 
> How's everything going?  I've been a bit off-radar recently but it's good to get back on the Dis.  That darn life, interferring with my dis time!



Things are good here, really hot these days, but you know what that is like.

I hear the Life Interfering thing, I noticed you hadn't posted in a while, hope things are getting back to normal and everything worked out OK.

Looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip when you have time, not that I'm pushing or anything like that.  

You don't really need to sleep do you????


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I often enjoy the fine delicacy of a 6 pound block of cheese.



I heard that is just at Lunch


----------



## blue_river

I had a 3 hour nap when I came home from work and now I'm wide awake


----------



## KathyRN137

Keith, how's your Mom doing??  I hope all is well.....

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

She is scheduled to have surgery tomorrow to have a pace maker put in.

They tell me it is a common procedure these days,

I am hoping to get some kind of remote control so that when she gets out of line I can zap her to bring her under control.

Hey think this could work for Linnie when she's with Buzz


----------



## KathyRN137

God bless her, and I hope all goes well!!

Kathy


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goof said:
			
		

> Hey think this could work for Linnie when she's with Buzz



Hey!!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> She is scheduled to have surgery tomorrow to have a pace maker put in.
> 
> They tell me it is a common procedure these days,
> 
> I am hoping to get some kind of remote control so that when she gets out of line I can zap her to bring her under control.
> 
> Hey think this could work for Linnie when she's with Buzz



My thoughts are with you all


----------



## KathyRN137

Sending prayers   and pixiedust   to Mom for a speedy recovery!

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

Things seem to be going good,  She stayed over night in the hospital as a precaution and hopefully will be going home this morning.

Thank you all for your concern and well wishes

We are all hoping for things to get back to normal soon, not really sure what normal is anymore, but looking forward to finding out again.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Things seem to be going good,  She stayed over night in the hospital as a precaution and hopefully will be going home this morning.
> 
> Thank you all for your concern and well wishes
> 
> We are all hoping for things to get back to normal soon, not really sure what normal is anymore, but looking forward to finding out again.



That's great news!!!   

Keep us updated Goofster.

BTW - I can't imagine things are ever normal with you around


----------



## KathyRN137

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

No Disneyland this weekend becasue we got out of town for a couple of days.

I'm doing a mini trip report of our escapades about our trip over on the Southern California Board.

Heres a link if you have nothing better to do.   

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=19767594#post19767594


Hope everyone had a as great a weekend end as we did.


----------



## Goofster57

I would like to thank everyone for the well wishes for my Mother, it has been about a week since she had her surgery and she is doing good.   


She must be all she does is yell at me  

It kinds gives me a good feeling cause I know she is feeling better then she had been


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> No Disneyland this weekend becasue we got out of town for a couple of days.
> 
> I'm doing a mini trip report of our escapades about our trip over on the Southern California Board.
> 
> Heres a link if you have nothing better to do.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=19767594#post19767594
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a as great a weekend end as we did.



Is there anything better than DISing?   

You know you're addicted when........   

On my way to check it out!




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I would like to thank everyone for the well wishes for my Mother, it has been about a week since she had her surgery and she is doing good.
> 
> 
> She must be all she does is yell at me
> 
> It kinds gives me a good feeling cause I know she is feeling better then she had been



Well that is good news

except for the yelling part


----------



## blue_river

Just looking for an update


----------



## KathyRN137

Me, too!  

Kathy


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

* burp! *


----------



## Goofster57

OK, Back Off I have a Mother-in-Law (bless her heart) and Im not afraid to use her.  

Just kidding,   I would never use her against anyone I ..

Well lets not go there I really like being back in the house instead of the garage, Im still fighting the cats for food, but their learning who the Alpha Dog is.  

I know it seems like a long time since an update and that is because it has been.

We seem to be spending a lot of time in Home Improvement stores lately and then it took a little while to raise bail, did you know that taking Lime Green Mickey Head Paint Chips can be considered a Felony if you take 2 pallets of them, who would have thought that they cost that much.  They tried to stick me with thief of the forklift I was using to take them to the car, but I beat that rap.

Oh I digress,

So now that the toilet is fixed and the dishwasher is cleaning the dishes again and the front door lock has been replaced and Sorceress has got the bug to do hardwood floors in the house   I hope to get out to the park soon to get back to doing what I like to do.  

I can guarantee updates next month, we have friends coming for a visit in the middle of the month, one group from New York and one from Orlando, they are both going to be here the same week, so we will be at the park a lot that week.

So stay tune.

P.S. It has been so busy I havent even made it to Joes for an Ice.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Well lets not go there I really like being back in the house instead of the garage, Im still fighting the cats for food, but their learning who the Alpha Dog is.



Just wondering if your garage has all the comforts your home does?  I mean...since you seem to spend so much time in there  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> We seem to be spending a lot of time in Home Improvement stores lately and then it took a little while to raise bail, did you know that taking Lime Green Mickey Head Paint Chips can be considered a Felony if you take 2 pallets of them, who would have thought that they cost that much.  They tried to stick me with thief of the forklift I was using to take them to the car, but I beat that rap.



   HEY!  Speaking of Home Improvement stores, there's a Home Depot opening up in our area this August   




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I can guarantee updates next month, we have friends coming for a visit in the middle of the month, one group from New York and one from Orlando, they are both going to be here the same week, so we will be at the park a lot that week.



It's about time  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> P.S. It has been so busy I havent even made it to Joes for an Ice.



We've been very busy also and I really need to get my packing list in order soon


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

I saw Linnie doing something to our house last weekend also.  Not sure what she was doing but there was a hammer, can of nails, and curse words involved.  I was stretched out on the couch drinking beer and watching NASCAR.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I saw Linnie doing something to our house last weekend also.  Not sure what she was doing but there was a hammer, can of nails, and curse words involved.  I was stretched out on the couch drinking beer and watching NASCAR.



I'm replacing your banana's with these:


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Just wondering if your garage has all the comforts your home does?



I wish, but Sorceress and TinkerBoo insist on parking there cars in there too.  I put my air matress in between them and hope I am up before they leave for work.  it was a bit embarrassing the other day when I was still asleep when they left and the whole neighborhood saw me in my Sponge Bob jammies.



blue_river said:


> there's a Home Depot opening up in our area this August



Make sure to get your GPS chip embedded so they can find you and I always take a tranquilizing dart gun to put down the employee that is trying to escape instead of helping me.




blue_river said:


> It's about time


you may want to check back later............


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I saw Linnie doing something to our house last weekend also.  Not sure what she was doing but there was a hammer, can of nails, and curse words involved.  I was stretched out on the couch drinking beer and watching NASCAR.



You should give seminars on your Mad Skills


----------



## blue_river

Talking about NASCAR reminded me of my surprise for DH that I haven't mentioned in my PTR.  On Wednesday, I'm reserving a Richard Petty driving experience for him while were in WDW.


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Talking about NASCAR reminded me of my surprise for DH that I haven't mentioned in my PTR.  On Wednesday, I'm reserving a Richard Petty driving experience for him while were in WDW.



OK way cool  

If you come out here he can do the "Driving in LA Experience" and it doesn't cost any extra.  

Cover me I'm changing lanes


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> OK way cool
> 
> If you come out here he can do the "Driving in LA Experience" and it doesn't cost any extra.
> 
> Cover me I'm changing lanes



 Is it really that bad there?

Montreal is like that which is why I took the train in June


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> Talking about NASCAR reminded me of my surprise for DH that I haven't mentioned in my PTR.  On Wednesday, I'm reserving a Richard Petty driving experience for him while were in WDW.




AHRG!!!   

I want to do that SOOOOOO bad.  You have no idea how cool that is going to be for him.  It's right at the MK parking area so if you do that early, you can hit the park right after.

I want to DRIVE the car though.  I wonder if you can do that?


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> AHRG!!!
> 
> I want to do that SOOOOOO bad.  You have no idea how cool that is going to be for him.  It's right at the MK parking area so if you do that early, you can hit the park right after.
> 
> I want to DRIVE the car though.  I wonder if you can do that?



I believe it's at Disney's Wide World of Sports  

Yes he will be driving - 8 laps for $399.00!!!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> I believe it's at Disney's Wide World of Sports
> 
> Yes he will be driving - 8 laps for $399.00!!!



You have too much money.  Send some to me.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> You have too much money.  Send some to me.



I wish!!  You're the one who gets to stay at the 2 bedroom suites


----------



## blue_river

I'm just ignoring y'all over there.

 

Watch

Wait

Listen


----------



## blue_river

HaHa

You're just lucky!!!!

She's one of the NICE ones


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> HaHa
> 
> You're just lucky!!!!
> 
> She's one of the NICE ones




uhm.... who you talkin' to blue?


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> uhm.... who you talkin' to blue?



OMG

Obviously to no one.

Laughing hysterically here


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> OMG
> 
> Obviously to no one.
> 
> Laughing hysterically here



What did I miss?????  Did you say something important????


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> What did I miss?????  Did you say something important????


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> I wish!!  You're the one who gets to stay at the 2 bedroom suites



That's DVC though.  I don't pay for those nights.  It's prepaid for the next 45 years!!


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> That's DVC though.  I don't pay for those nights.  It's prepaid for the next 45 years!!



I guess I don't understand DVC  

You had to pay for it at the beginning though right?  and it costs a LOT - doesn't it?


----------



## Goofster57

So after some prodding from certain people.and the fact that all of our plans changed for the evening we found ourselves with nothing to do, well nothing importantwell nothing important that we wanted to do, so it was off to Disneyland.  We pulled into the Downtown Disney parking lot, made our first stop at Jamba Juice for a Peach Pleasure for Sorcerers and a White Gummy Bear for me and we were off to the security check point where we encountered no line at all, after they checked my purse, ugh I mean Sorceresss purse we were off to the Main Gate of Disneyland.  We made it through the turnstiles rather quickly and were soon in Town Square watching the flag retreat ceremony.

Our destination tonight was New Orleans Square (NOS); the crowds were very manageable and made for easy strolling.  This will be a picture trip report with a few comments thrown in here and there.

So we started to the right of Pirates of the Caribbean and headed on a tour of NOS,

This is the Fantasmic Dessert Balcony, more on this later.






























Here is a Pirate Fortune Teller tucked away in a small alcove that used to lead into a court yard that is now part of a shop






Back out on the street this is the Café Orleans











Here is the menu






The architecture above the restaurant






Back out on the street











The entrance to the Blue Bayou restaurant






And right next to the Blue Bayou is the secret door for Club 33






We have had the privilege to dine here twice; I have some pictures and will try and find them and post them here soon.





















Reached my picture limit will get some more posted soon.


----------



## blue_river

The nerve.....interrupting us like that  



Goofster57 said:


> after they checked *my purse*, ugh I mean Sorceresss purse we were off to the Main Gate of Disneyland.



Slip of the fingers there Goofster?   







JoJo would love that store!  

Are you allowed on those balconies or are they just for show?


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Are you allowed on those balconies or are they just for show?



Mostly show, you can walk out on the ones that are around Club 33.

The "Club" (that's what us chosen few   call it) takes up a lot of the second floors of the buildings in NOS.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Mostly show, you can walk out on the ones that are around Club 33.
> 
> The "Club" (that's what us chosen few   call it) takes up a lot of the second floors of the buildings in NOS.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, the CLUB eh?   

Is it some sort of secret society that hangs out there? 

I imagine no GAT members are allowed *heh heh heh*


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, the CLUB eh?
> 
> Is it some sort of secret society that hangs out there?
> 
> I imagine no GAT members are allowed *heh heh heh*



It is a private membership club, back in Walt's day he used to entertain all the big wigs there.  

I think the cheapest membership is like $10,000.00 a year, I kid you not and on top of that you still have to pay for your meal when you eat there.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

I saw that in a special.  There's a secret club at MK also.  Weird stuff.

Love those pics man.  I think you're on to something.  It's a good way to do reporting.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> It is a private membership club, back in Walt's day he used to entertain all the big wigs there.
> 
> I think the cheapest membership is like $10,000.00 a year, I kid you not and on top of that you still have to pay for your meal when you eat there.



*whistles*

No kidding!  I thought you were just joking around.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Love those pics man.  I think you're on to something.  It's a good way to do reporting.



Yes, certainly a lot quicker 

It takes me forever to write each installment


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I saw that in a special.  There's a secret club at MK also.  Weird stuff.



I wish I had seen it.  Wonder who the big wigs are??


----------



## KathyRN137

Sorry I'm late to the party; I've been dealing with footography fallout on my report!! 

I love New Orleans Square! Thanks so much for the pix. Those balconies look like the real thing.    Ed and I honeymooned in N'awlins, just like Rhett and Scarlett!  

I saw the special that mentioned Club 33 (on the Travel Channel, perhaps?)  Seems awfully exclusive. What a treat it must have been to dine there!

Well, gotta run and check my report.  Who knows what *he's* posting now!!

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> I love New Orleans Square! Thanks so much for the pix. Those balconies look like the real thing.    Ed and I honeymooned in N'awlins, just like Rhett and Scarlett!



I really enjoy strolling through there in the evening, it is all lit up with colorful lights




KathyRN137 said:


> I saw the special that mentioned Club 33 (on the Travel Channel, perhaps?)  Seems awfully exclusive. What a treat it must have been to dine there!



It was, we went one time on a special event "Breakfast with a Disney Legend" it was a salute to Herb Ryman our second time was for lunch, I preferred the lunch over breakfast, but both times were great.  

I couldn't get to the pictures last night as our computer was under going some maintenance, hopefully tonight.


----------



## KathyRN137

I know that it'll be worth the wait!  

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

Here we go with the continuation of the tour of New Orleans Square (NOS) at Disneyland.

We start with a small courtyard off the main walkway.
















Back out on the walkway
















This is the pin shop that they added a few years back when pins got so popular






This is a small fountain located by where you can get a chalk sketch portrait done






A peek inside the Christopher Radko ornament shop






More buildings over by the train station
















These are the buildings on the other side of the tracks
















Not sure why, but this station is always crowded.






Here are some of the local entertainers






And I just couldnt resist posted this gentlemans picture, he decided that he needed to park his scooter right in the middle of the walkway.   
 He wasnt in line, he was just sitting there watching everyone trying to get around him.  Thank goodness I have been working on my GAT skills






We still have the French Market, One of a Kind Jewelry and the soon to be closed Disney Gallery with pictures from the Fantasmic Dessert Buffet balcony too come yet.


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> A peek inside the Christopher Radko ornament shop



Oh yeah, now you're talkin'!  I'd be in here for an hour, at least!! 

Disney + Christmas Stuff =   

Wow, Keith! I love all the pix; I feel like I'm right there with you guys!

Kathy


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> We still have the French Market, One of a Kind Jewelry and the soon to be closed Disney Gallery with pictures from the Fantasmic Dessert Buffet balcony too come yet.



I'm loving your tour Goofster  

I have to agree with Kathy on the Christmas store  

Curious to know how the GAT master deals with those scooter thingys  

Looking forward to the one of a kind jewelery store


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> Oh yeah, now you're talkin'!  I'd be in here for an hour, at least!!
> Disney + Christmas Stuff =





blue_river said:


> I have to agree with Kathy on the Christmas store



Why does this not surprise me, I usually lose Sorceress here too


----------



## Goofster57

Across from the train station is the French Market, which is a cafeteria style eatery with outside seating


























And you even get a little live entertainment which is very good






Some more of the balconies, if I remember right this second story is a Club 33 dining area.











Next the French Market is the Jewel of Orleans, One of a Kind Fine Estate Jewelry shop











I believe that this shop is run by an outside company; they requested that I not take pictures of the jewelry, so I got some shots of the decor inside.  The jewelry is very high end stuff, translation Big Bucks.


























Back out on the walkway for some more pictures
















And as a finale shot you can get a parasol personalized with your name and animals of your choice made here,






Hey Buzz, what color would you like?

Next installment will be the Disney Gallery and the Fantasmic Buffet balcony.

I did find the Club pictures and will post them at the end of the NOS tour.

Need to have a little suspense to keep you all coming back


----------



## KatGarcia

Nice to see you back Goofster! I tell ya we LOVED the NOS area! I think I will def miss it when we go to WDW because we spent much of our time there. It was sooo pretty and peaceful (before the crowds came and ruined it all lol). I love our pics from there, they look like NOLA post cards!  I'm looking fwd to the rest of the pics! I could add our Cafe Orleans pics if you'd like, not to impose on your wonderful photo tour!?!


----------



## Disney-Kim

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I saw that in a special.  There's a secret club at MK also.  Weird stuff.
> 
> Love those pics man.  I think you're on to something.  It's a good way to do reporting.




I have pictures of the "secret club" known as Club 33 over in FairyTaleBride's trippie.


----------



## Goofster57

KatGarcia said:


> I could add our Cafe Orleans pics if you'd like, not to impose on your wonderful photo tour!?!



Not an imposition at all, the more the merrier, post away


----------



## Goofster57

Disney-Kim said:


> I have pictures of the "secret club" known as Club 33 over in FairyTaleBride's trippie.



So how did you like it, I am assuming that you had dinner there.

Did you take the stairs or the "Lift"

And tell the truth did you bring Zip-Lock bags to sneak out some of the desserts?

Not that we would ever do that ......


----------



## Goofster57

Ok, On with the tour

Here is the Fantasmic Dessert Buffet Balcony from below.











If you look closely in the last picture you can see Walt and Roy’s initials in the iron work

To get to the balcony during the day you use the staircase to the left and pass through the Disney Gallery located above the Pirates of Caribbean attraction.






This area was supposed to be a living area for the Disney family, but unfortunately Walt passed before that could happen, currently it is the Disney Gallery where you can find high end Disney collectable art work and usually some memorabilia displayed.  They always had some movie props from Pirates displayed when the movies were released.
Sadly the Gallery is going to close this month and they are going to turn it into a new “Guest Experience” the rumor is that it will be a suite that you can rent for in excess of $5,000 a night, but hey you can say you spent the night in Disneyland.





























































Looking down on the POC line from the Gallery






And across the river to the island


----------



## Goofster57

Here are some pictures of a small patio in the middle of the Gallery, this is a very nice place to take a rest, well it was….
















Here is a look out on the Fantasmic Balcony






As you can see they were setting up for this nights performance






The stage across the river is where most of the Fantasmic Show takes place






I believe these are the stairs that you use to get to the balcony in the evening






So that concludes this pictorial tour, here are some random crowd shots as we were headed to the Main Gate.


























My next post will be of the "Club" so check back

See ya in the parks


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> Back out on the walkway for some more pictures




Wow! The theming is incredible.  If I didn't know I was looking at pix of DL, I would have sworn it was the real thing!  Thanks, Goofster!  I love this pictorial tour!!  

Kathy


----------



## blue_river

Goofster,

I'm way behind now but I promise to catch up tonight or at some point over the weekend!


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Goofster,
> 
> I'm way behind now but I promise to catch up tonight or at some point over the weekend!



Run an extension cord out to the pool?


----------



## KatGarcia

Here are my fav pics we took....


----------



## Goofster57

KatGarcia said:


>



I think you guys had to deal with bigger crowds then we did.

Thanks for adding your pictures


----------



## blue_river

Now I'm all caught up!

These picture TR's are really neat Goofster, especially since it may be a long time before I ever get to DL.

I wish I wasn't on dial up though, it takes so long for me to load the pages.

Looking forward to the club pictures


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Run an extension cord out to the pool?



No, but did you read about the little fire we had (I posted about it in Kathy's TR)  

DH used a damaged extension cord for the pool pump  

When I called him at work to tell him about it, his reply was the same thing he always says when things go wrong "Gee, I didn't think that would happen"


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> his reply was the same thing he always says when things go wrong
> "Gee, I didn't think that would happen"



Well of course, thats what they taught us in "Man Speak 101"


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Well of course, thats what they taught us in "Man Speak 101"



 

and here I thought they only taught you how to grunt


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> Wow! The theming is incredible.  If I didn't know I was looking at pix of DL, I would have sworn it was the real thing!  Thanks, Goofster!  I love this pictorial tour!!



Thanks Kathy,
I can almost imagine myself standing on the baloneys during Mardi Gras with a handful of beads. 

Speaking of beads I forgot to mention that the band throws out beads while they play, you dont have to do the same thing you do in New Orleans for them.  




blue_river said:


> and here I thought they only taught you how to grunt



Oh no they teach us much more then that, most of it is useless, but then we are Men ya know.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Thanks Kathy,
> I can almost imagine myself standing on the baloneys during Mardi Gras with a handful of beads.
> 
> Speaking of beads I forgot to mention that the band throws out beads while they play, you dont have to do the same thing you do in New Orleans for them.



No wonder DH always wants to go there  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Oh no they teach us much more then that, most of it is useless, but then we are Men ya know.



Oh we know...

Speaking of Men...Have you ever watched "The Man Show"?


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Speaking of Men...Have you ever watched "The Man Show"?



Not any more the kids put the "Parental Block" on the cable box


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Not any more the kids put the "Parental Block" on the cable box


----------



## Goofster57

Ok, as promised here is a photo tour of Club 33 a private dinning facility located in Disneylands New Orleans Square.

I would like to claim to be a member, but alias I am only a humble peasant that had the good fortune to break bread in the establishment a few times and take a behind the scenes tour during a Cast Family and Friends night.  These are a compilation of the pictures of those experiences.

Do to the number of pictures (Sorry Blue) I will post this in a number of instalments

Stairway to second floor









Elevator to second floor





Reception Desk







Second Floor landing





Goofster party of 8






Hello, May I speak to Mickey please?





Yo, Is my Dawg Pluto in?


----------



## Goofster57

Here are some shots of the dinning areas, as I recall there were two different sections, a main room then the other was like a small library.






















Buffet line









Dessert, Pastries Table














This is the womens restroom




















Toilet













I don't have any shots of the men's room becasue as usual the men got short changed again, if you seen one men's room you've seen then all.


----------



## Goofster57

Here a few random shots to finish the installment off.
This is looking up to the Club windows





This is the view from those windows.





Here are some more shots from a balcony of the Club





Here is an item for purchase while you are at the Club
A Leather Jacket that was available, I believe the price tag was in the &350.00 range










No we did not buy it she is just trying it on

Hope you enjoyed this short tour, hopefully we will get to return to the Club someday.


----------



## thmar

Great photos!!  Thanks for sharing...this is probably the closest I'll ever come to seeing Club 33.


----------



## blue_river

Thanks for the cool tour of the club Goofster!

I wouldn't have expected it to be buffet dining.

Love the leather Mickey coat.  I think you should buy it for her  

This may sound weird but the ladies bathroom is nice and the toilet is neat.

I feel like one of the priviledged ones now


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I wouldn't have expected it to be buffet dining.



Dinner is a full sit down affair,



blue_river said:


> Love the leather Mickey coat.  I think you should buy it for her



She can use the can money she got



blue_river said:


> This may sound weird but the ladies bathroom is nice and the toilet is neat.



Not at all for these boards


----------



## KatGarcia

That was really neat, thanks much for the pics! I love your touring!! We totally forgot to even look for where Club 33 was! We realized after we were home and spent tons of time in NOS that we forgot..oh well I got to see it vicariously thru u!  What's Next?


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> She can use the can money she got



She's needs that for her trip though!   

Have you been able to convince Sorceress to go with them in January yet?



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Not at all for these boards



Good point


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Have you been able to convince Sorceress to go with them in January yet?



Actually I think I may be the one that needs to be convinced, we are talking about taking a driving trip through Arizona, Utah, Nevada etc.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Actually I think I may be the one that needs to be convinced, we are talking about taking a driving trip through Arizona, Utah, Nevada etc.



Whaaaaaaaat????????????

Okay, I have to call in the big guns on this one!

Yoo Hoo .................  BUZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Kathy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Cool pictures!  You know my sister's friend is having a birthday dinner at Club 33 tonday!  My sister invited me because her DBF has to work but there is absolutly no way I can get out of work!  My first (and probably only) chance to go to Club 33 and I can't!  I am so mad.  I told my sister she better take lots of pictures for me!  I also told her to steal me a plate.  Just kidding!  Well I did actually tell to to but I told her I was just kidding!


----------



## Goofster57

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Cool pictures!  You know my sister's friend is having a birthday dinner at Club 33 tonday!  My sister invited me because her DBF has to work but there is absolutly no way I can get out of work!  My first (and probably only) chance to go to Club 33 and I can't!  I am so mad.  I told my sister she better take lots of pictures for me!  I also told her to steal me a plate.  Just kidding!  Well I did actually tell to to but I told her I was just kidding!



What time do I need to be there?  

I'll get you a plate.  

Heck, I'll get you a glass and silverware to go with it.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Dinner's at 8pm.  Just stand by the door to Club 33 at start yelling for Nicole!  Tell her that I sent you to take my place.  (And don't for get the silverware!)


----------



## Goofster57

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Dinner's at 8pm.  Just stand by the door to Club 33 at start yelling for Nicole!  Tell her that I sent you to take my place.  (And don't for get the silverware!)



Tell her to look for the guy that is drooling and has a really big empty backback.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99




----------



## KathyRN137

What? What did Blue say??

I have big guns??  


Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> What? What did Blue say??
> 
> I have big guns??



I'm claiming the fifth

No, Not drinking the fifth,   claiming the Fifth


----------



## blue_river

KathyRN137 said:


> What? What did Blue say??
> 
> I have big guns??
> 
> 
> Kathy



Oh Kathy


----------



## blue_river




----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


>



You'll have to catch up on the updates when you get back from the World.
(Not sure I'll be able to update before you leave)

Our first set of visitors are arriving this Friday and then the funs continues until Monday the 27th when our last visitors leave.  

11 days of fun and driving to LAX (5 trips) and one trip to San Diego 


This could be you if you get Grumpy on board


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Man oh man!  Do I love marinated chicken feet.   


Where did the leprachaun go?


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> You'll have to catch up on the updates when you get back from the World.
> (Not sure I'll be able to update before you leave)
> 
> Our first set of visitors are arriving this Friday and then the funs continues until Monday the 27th when our last visitors leave.
> 
> 11 days of fun and driving to LAX (5 trips) and one trip to San Diego
> 
> 
> This could be you if you get Grumpy on board



I am going to try and keep up with TR's (well some of them) while I'm away, just don't post too much in one day!

Looks like you have a busy few weeks coming up.

What is LAX???  and what is the trip to San Diego for?  What's there?

and I told you, I'm workin on Grumpy...he just needs time


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Man oh man!  Do I love marinated chicken feet.



Blech  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> Where did the leprachaun go?



What leprachaun???  Have you been drinking again Buzz???


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> Blech
> 
> 
> 
> What leprachaun???  Have you been drinking again Buzz???





Hey!   

Look at the time of the post!  I was at work when I wrote that...





...and yes, I was drunk.     

Actually, chicken feet are really good.  It's not really the marinade mind you, but you have to eat them "pickled".  It really makes the difference.  Sometimes though the toes of the older chickens get a little tough and are hard to chew through.  What you really want is a younger chicken hoof to gnaw on.  I also like them tossed in the Fry Daddy w/ a little breading and then dipped in Open Pit BBQ Sauce.  Trust me, try it.  I'll send you the recipe.

I got a new car.  I now flash my gang signs on the street while driving with a breaded chicken hoof sticking out of my mouth.  It's a sight to behold.

I have a quick question for those still paying attention to me:  What is your absolute *FAVORITE* thing about going to Disney (LA or Orlando)?

Answer for Buzz:  Food & Wine Festival


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

OOh!  My bad.  Second Answer:  Being w/ family.     (and dancing at 8-Trax!).


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Hey!
> 
> Look at the time of the post!  I was at work when I wrote that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yes, I was drunk.



Thought so  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> Actually, chicken feet are really good.  It's not really the marinade mind you, but you have to eat them "pickled".  It really makes the difference.  Sometimes though the toes of the older chickens get a little tough and are hard to chew through.  What you really want is a younger chicken hoof to gnaw on.  I also like them tossed in the Fry Daddy w/ a little breading and then dipped in Open Pit BBQ Sauce.  Trust me, try it.  *I'll send you the recipe.*



No thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






			
				MDF said:
			
		

> I got a new car.  I now flash my gang signs on the street while driving with a breaded chicken hoof sticking out of my mouth.  It's a sight to behold.



Where's the pics of the new car??????  You don't mention something like that and not post pictures  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> I have a quick question for those still paying attention to me:  What is your absolute *FAVORITE* thing about going to Disney (LA or Orlando)?



It's very hard *not* to pay attention to YOU  

Hmm...my absolute FAVOURITE thing about going to WDW is seeing the excitement it brings to the girls (and myself - heheh - cause I'm a kid at heart).


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

What's with Canucks and your liberal use of the letter "U".  What gives?   

Personally, I think the letter "U" should be removed from the alphebet.  It's like half an "O".

I'm feeling "saucy" today.  Maybe I'll head over to Kathy's report and start a rousing conversation about Cow-Tipping or small engine repair.  Hmmm....


----------



## Goofster57

This is what I get for not checking in on my own thread more.  


I sure wish they had the Parental Block feature on the Boards


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I am going to try and keep up with TR's (well some of them) while I'm away, just don't post too much in one day!



Cool we can say things about you while you are gone.  




blue_river said:


> Looks like you have a busy few weeks coming up.
> What is LAX???  and what is the trip to San Diego for?  What's there?



Yeah we do, but I am really looking forward to it, except when Sorceress gets together with our friend from New YorkLet the male bashing begin  

LAX= Los Angels International Airport= 50 minute drive each way if the traffic is not bad

San Diego=Taking our friends down on Wednesday to drop them off to visit friends down there.  They will be flying out of there also.  There is lots to do in San Diego, Sea World, The Zoo, lots of Museums and the Kansas City BBQ, this is where they filmed the bar scene in Top Gun.  




blue_river said:


> and I told you, I'm workin on Grumpy...he just needs time



Have you tried that Subliminal Suggestion Therapy?
You put a recording under his pillow and it plays all night.

you want to go to Disneyland. you want to go to Disneyland. you want to go to Disneyland you want to go to Disneyland


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> with a breaded chicken hoof sticking out of my mouth.  It's a sight to behold.



I worked with a Pilipino gentlemen that used to have these for lunch and he would sit at the table with them hanging out of his mouth, not a pretty sight


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> What's with Canucks and your liberal use of the letter "U".  What gives?
> 
> Personally, I think the letter "U" should be removed from the alphebet.  It's like half an "O".
> 
> I'm feeling "saucy" today.  Maybe I'll head over to Kathy's report and start a rousing conversation about Cow-Tipping or small engine repair.  Hmmm....



HEY

I started my NEW TR!!!


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I'm feeling "saucy" today.  Maybe I'll head over to Kathy's report and start a rousing conversation about Cow-Tipping or small engine repair.  Hmmm....



If you must you must


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Cool we can say things about you while you are gone.



   They better be nice things!



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Yeah we do, but I am really looking forward to it, except when Sorceress gets together with our friend from New YorkLet the male bashing begin



 


			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> LAX= Los Angels International Airport= 50 minute drive each way if the traffic is not bad



UGH!!  5 trips you say??   



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> San Diego=Taking our friends down on Wednesday to drop them off to visit friends down there.  They will be flying out of there also.  There is lots to do in San Diego, Sea World, The Zoo, lots of Museums and the Kansas City BBQ, this is where they filmed the bar scene in Top Gun.



I've been reading bout it all Goofster...and mentioning it to a certain someone  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Have you tried that Subliminal Suggestion Therapy?
> You put a recording under his pillow and it plays all night.
> 
> you want to go to Disneyland. you want to go to Disneyland. you want to go to Disneyland you want to go to Disneyland



Heck if that really worked, I'd be recording something else


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> They better be nice things!



Well of Course.crossing fingers behind back  



blue_river said:


> I've been reading bout it all Goofster...and mentioning it to a certain someone



I think I need to send off a box of things to do in Southern California 
         



blue_river said:


> Heck if that really worked, I'd be recording something else



you will do the dishes.you will do the dishes.


Kinda boring Blue


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Well of Course.crossing fingers behind back



HEY!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I think I need to send off a box of things to do in Southern California



He keeps asking where his Hooters pin is  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> you will do the dishes.you will do the dishes.
> 
> 
> Kinda boring Blue



Blue is never boring.....I just don't like points


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> He keeps asking where his Hooters pin is



Tell him I will send him two Hooters   pins if you guys make it out here




blue_river said:


> Blue is never boring.....I just don't like points



Why do you do this to me 

...so many come backs.... so many points


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Tell him I will send him two Hooters   pins if you guys make it out here



Not sure if that'll be enough to convince him but I'll mention it tonight  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Why do you do this to me
> 
> ...so many come backs.... so many points



 

Because "mischief" is my middle name


----------



## KathyRN137

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I'm feeling "saucy" today.  Maybe I'll head over to Kathy's report and start a rousing conversation about Cow-Tipping or small engine repair.  Hmmm....




   I heard that!

The game's afoot....or a chicken foot, if you insist.

Kathy


----------



## KathyRN137

What I'd really like to know is....

How come Buzz isn't in your bag of mixed nuts??   Seems like he'd be a perfect addition to any group of nuts! 

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> What I'd really like to know is....
> 
> How come Buzz isn't in your bag of mixed nuts??   Seems like he'd be a perfect addition to any group of nuts!
> 
> Kathy



Im thinking Buzz is a few levels above Mixed Nuts,

not sure what that would be called but One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest comes to mind.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Im thinking Buzz is a few levels above Mixed Nuts,
> 
> not sure what that would be called but One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest comes to mind.


----------



## blue_river

Is it this weekend that you have all that company??


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Is it this weekend that you have all that company??



Yes, They started arriving yesterday....I think my DIS time is going to be seriously impacted


I think we are head to Griffith Park this morning, they have a train display that also features the Original Barn from Walts home town


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Yes, They started arriving yesterday....I think my DIS time is going to be seriously impacted



Mine too over the next few days 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I think we are head to Griffith Park this morning, they have a train display that also features the Original Barn from Walts home town




Have a great time!!!!!!  or since it's evening now...hope you had a great time


----------



## KathyRN137

I've come all the way over from Jersey to see if you've posted anything new today and what do I find??  

  Nothing but the sound of crickets chirping over here!

You've been away for a week, you _must_ have _something_ to write about!!   Get crackin'!!  

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> I've come all the way over from Jersey to see if you've posted anything new today and what do I find??
> 
> Nothing but the sound of crickets chirping over here!
> 
> You've been away for a week, you _must_ have _something_ to write about!!   Get crackin'!!
> 
> Kathy



Yes Ma'am, 
I was hopping for one more good nights sleep, but I guess I can sleep next year.  

I'll up-load some pictures of my travels from last week and see what I can do.


----------



## KathyRN137

Ahem. 

  

Any day, now!   


Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

I forgot to download the pictures last night  

But I did get them done tonight.

Look for an update tomorrow


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

It's been kind of nice to have a little DIS break.  What have I been doing in the meantime you ask?  Well, let me tell you:

-First day of school for the kids.  I got Loud Girl and took her to her first day of "FULL TIME" Kindergarten and took about 100 pictures.  The teacher finally asked me to leave around noon.

-Drank a beer on Sunday and watched Linnie mow the lawn.

-Purchased my new 2008 Unofficial Guide.  I get one every year and seldom does anything change but what the heck... it's a tradition.   

-Been dieting like crazy for vacation and pants are now loose.  Also, I got down to the smallest setting on my new belt so I got to move to an old trusty belt I used to wear 5 years ago.   

-Bought a "New" belt since old one was from the 80's.

-Started thinking about my upcoming trip report.  I'm not excited about it.   

-Found a lot of scratches on my new car caused my Moan Boy walking around it and running Hot Wheels cars across the black paint.   

-Purchased a car cover to keep Moan Boy from ruining new car any further.

I'm now ready for some more DIS action so you two need to get busy!


----------



## Goofster57

Buzz,
I found a new food for you to take to WDW this year.
I had never heard of it until last week.

Scrapple

_Scrapple is typically made of hog offal, such as the head, heart, liver, and other scraps, which are boiled with any bones attached (often the entire head), to make a broth. Once cooked, bones and fat are discarded, the meat is reserved, and (dry) cornmeal is boiled in the broth to make a mush. The meat, finely minced, is returned, and seasonings, typically sage, thyme, savory, and others are added. The mush is cast into loaves, and allowed to cool thoroughly until gelled. The proportions and seasoning are very much a matter of the region and the cook's taste._

Can you smell it cooking in your room.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> Buzz,
> I found a new food for you to take to WDW this year.
> I had never heard of it until last week.
> 
> Scrapple
> 
> _Scrapple is typically made of hog offal, such as the head, heart, liver, and other scraps, which are boiled with any bones attached (often the entire head), to make a broth. Once cooked, bones and fat are discarded, the meat is reserved, and (dry) cornmeal is boiled in the broth to make a mush. The meat, finely minced, is returned, and seasonings, typically sage, thyme, savory, and others are added. The mush is cast into loaves, and allowed to cool thoroughly until gelled. The proportions and seasoning are very much a matter of the region and the cook's taste._
> 
> Can you smell it cooking in your room.




OMG!  I'd be banned for life.  

I was cooking on my hotel balcony one time with a Hibachi and somone turned me in.  I really had no idea I wasn't allowed to cook on my balcony.  I guess it's a fire hazard.  Anyway, it was great while it lasted.  I cooked up fish and kabobs and burgers and all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Goofster57

Hey guys I have a report about our trip to the La Brea Tar Pits over on the "Other California Trip Report" board.

Here's a link

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1566053


----------



## KathyRN137

I'll be right over!!  


Kathy


----------



## DisDancerina

Club33 sounds dreamy...


----------



## Goofster57

DisDancerina said:


> Club33 sounds dreamy...



It was a great experience; its one of those once in a lifetime chances that we were lucky to get to do twice.

Thanks for reading


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> It's been kind of nice to have a little DIS break.  What have I been doing in the meantime you ask?  Well, let me tell you:



Oh, I love updates  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> -First day of school for the kids.  I got Loud Girl and took her to her first day of "FULL TIME" Kindergarten and took about 100 pictures.  The teacher finally asked me to leave around noon.



I hate when posters (this means YOU) don't include said pictures  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> -Drank a beer on Sunday and watched Linnie mow the lawn.



 



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> -Purchased my new 2008 Unofficial Guide.  I get one every year and seldom does anything change but what the heck... it's a tradition.



A tradition I will now be starting thanks to you guys  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> -Been dieting like crazy for vacation and pants are now loose.  Also, I got down to the smallest setting on my new belt so I got to move to an old trusty belt I used to wear 5 years ago.



Good for you!  I gained about 5 pounds on our trip  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> -Bought a "New" belt since old one was from the 80's.



 



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> -Started thinking about my upcoming trip report.  I'm not excited about it.



Just you wait........you will be  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> -Found a lot of scratches on my new car caused my Moan Boy walking around it and running Hot Wheels cars across the black paint.
> 
> -Purchased a car cover to keep Moan Boy from ruining new car any further.



   You never did post a pic of the new car either


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Hey guys I have a report about our trip to the La Brea Tar Pits over on the "Other California Trip Report" board.
> 
> Here's a link
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1566053



On my way!!!!!!!!


----------



## momshadow

Montana Disney Fan said:


> OMG!  I'd be banned for life.
> 
> I was cooking on my hotel balcony one time with a Hibachi and somone turned me in.  I really had no idea I wasn't allowed to cook on my balcony.  I guess it's a fire hazard.  Anyway, it was great while it lasted.  I cooked up fish and kabobs and burgers and all sorts of stuff.



Dont mean to cut in here, but just had to jump up, ok lean forward and say hi from a fellow montana person, ah woman.  DH born and raised there. Many years of happy memories.


----------



## Goofster57

momshadow said:


> Dont mean to cut in here, but just had to jump up, ok lean forward and say hi from a fellow montana person, ah woman.  DH born and raised there. Many years of happy memories.



Oh NO NOT another one!!!  

Hey the more the merrier


----------



## Disneyolic

Ah heck. I don't even know if you're done or not with this TR but I just subbed. We will be planning at trip to California in 2009 and, of course, will be making a pit stop in Disneyland. Okay, back to reading....


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Ah heck. I don't even know if you're done or not with this TR but I just subbed. We will be planning at trip to California in 2009 and, of course, will be making a pit stop in Disneyland. Okay, back to reading....



The Actual plan is that since we go just about every week or two is to make this an on going Disneyland thread.


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> The Actual plan is that since we go just about every week or two is to make this an on going Disneyland thread.


I'm going to love this then! Still 2 years off but now I've got you to get me through...


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

This is the thread that just keeps on giving.   

When the Disneyland talk subsides, we usually talk about squirrels.


----------



## blue_river

or cheese

or toes

or anything that goes  

I stay away when they get on topics such as Hooters though...have to watch out for points


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Points?


----------



## KatGarcia

but the running amok (is that how u spell that? i can't spell, obviously) is soooooo amusing!!!!! The actual trip posts ain't bad either! LOL


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

KatGarcia said:


> but the running amok (is that how u spell that? i can't spell, obviously) is soooooo amusing!!!!! The actual trip posts ain't bad either! LOL




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runs_amok


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Points?



Points.

You get points from the mods for being bad on here.  Posting things you shouldn't  

When you get up to 40 points, you will be banned for two weeks (something like that...it's never happened to me...I've only heard about it from others...not mentioning any names)


----------



## Disneyolic

I'm only on page 10 but I'm sure I'll be seeing the squirrels soon???  

*Blue* ~ When you mentioned points, you said it after Hooters.  You can only imagine what I was thinking!


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> *Blue* ~ When you mentioned points, you said it after Hooters.  You can only imagine what I was thinking!



OMG!!!  Now I know why Buzz questioned that


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> OH!  BTW - DH and I have been having some serious conversations about a possible DL trip next year!!!!!!!!!!


I'm only on page 15 but I saw this. I think you should wait a year and go when we go in 2009!!! Except it's not just a DL trip, it's a Southern California trip as I have a ton of family out there.



Montana Disney Fan said:


> I wonder if WDW has a Gay Day and when it is.


Gay Day is in either May or June at WDW. Not that I did any studying on it or anything (not that there's anything wrong with it). Elton John actually has it posted on his website. Not that I'm an Elton John fan or anything (not that there's anything wrong with it).


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> OMG!!!  Now I know why Buzz questioned that



And no TR is complete then without the famous breasticle cookies....








And I have to officially add to this TR. Here is my first trip to DL. I am on the left!


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> I'm only on page 15 but I saw this. I think you should wait a year and go when we go in 2009!!! Except it's not just a DL trip, it's a Southern California trip as I have a ton of family out there.



Ya..about that.  DH has changed his mind a zillion times since that post.  I have no idea where we'll end up next summer  



			
				Disneyolic said:
			
		

> Gay Day is in either May or June at WDW. Not that I did any studying on it or anything (not that there's anything wrong with it). Elton John actually has it posted on his website. Not that I'm an Elton John fan or anything (not that there's anything wrong with it).



Not anything wrong with this post


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> And no TR is complete then without the famous breasticle cookies....




Be careful what you post re: bubbies.

It just may be how a certain someone got the nickname Chestnut on Nuts

just sayin'

 



			
				Disneyolic said:
			
		

> And I have to officially add to this TR. Here is my first trip to DL. I am on the left!



Awwwwwwwwwwww.......that's so cute DM


----------



## Goofster57

I give up my Bathroom breaks so I can get a Trip Report up about my Sony Picture Studio Tour and my Thread gets Hi-Jacked by two Women posting about things that I would get points for.... 

Oh the Inhumanity!!!  

OK so here is the link to the Studio Tour Thread, hope you enjoy...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1577806

You may now continue with the Hi-Jacking...


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> I give up my Bathroom breaks so I can get a Trip Report up about my Sony Picture Studio Tour and my Thread gets Hi-Jacked by two Women posting about things that I would get points for....
> 
> Oh the Inhumanity!!!
> 
> OK so here is the link to the Studio Tour Thread, hope you enjoy...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1577806
> 
> You may now continue with the Hi-Jacking...



Heh Heh

I've already been and posted  

Kinda like bought the T-shirt thingy


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Kinda like bought the T-shirt thingy


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> I give up my Bathroom breaks so I can get a Trip Report up about my Sony Picture Studio Tour and my Thread gets Hi-Jacked by two Women posting about things that I would get points for....
> 
> Oh the Inhumanity!!!
> 
> OK so here is the link to the Studio Tour Thread, hope you enjoy...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1577806
> 
> You may now continue with the Hi-Jacking...


Oh, you would never get points for us doing that. My breasticle cookies have been all over the DISboards. If they slapped me with points for that now I would probably laugh. Uhm, moderator....not laugh at you. Okay?


----------



## blue_river




----------



## blue_river

Where are you? 

I see your light on!


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Where are you?
> I see your light on!



The Lights on but nobody's home


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> The Lights on but nobody's home



I feel the same way


----------



## Disneyolic

I'm all caught up finally. Now, about those updates.....time's a-tickin'...


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> I'm all caught up finally. Now, about those updates.....time's a-tickin'...



I'm hoping to get out this weekend and get some pictures taken


----------



## PirateFish989

Goofster57!  Thought I'd join in on your thread, seeing how nobody but you (and a few selected others) ever responds to mine...anyway, I like the idea of an ongoing trip report.  

I'm enjoying it!  Only on page 4 or so...so I'm still getting caught up, but I did see your Club 33 pictures...cool!


----------



## Goofster57

Glad you stopped by Erin,

I have been having a lot of fun doing the reports.

I need to get back on track and get back to the park to do some updates.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

This is why we quit going to DL.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hq07fejwOXY


----------



## blue_river

PirateFish989 said:


> Goofster57!  Thought I'd join in on your thread, seeing how nobody but you (and a few selected others) ever responds to mine...anyway, I like the idea of an ongoing trip report.
> 
> I'm enjoying it!  Only on page 4 or so...so I'm still getting caught up, but I did see your Club 33 pictures...cool!



Welcome to our secret hideout


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Please excuse blue.  She has a lot of gas.


----------



## Disneyolic

I saw that video before and almost didn't watch it again until I saw the "Benny Hill" part of it. I like the remix. That's even funnier!


----------



## Goofster57

I have never seen that before, it's pretty funny.

Buzz you need to come on out, I promise we wont put Spam in your stretchy shorts.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> Buzz you need to come on out, I promise we wont put Spam in your stretchy shorts.




Funny you should mention that.  I was noticing last night that my shorts are really starting to smell "Spam-like".... might be time to wash 'em.  :


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Funny you should mention that.  I was noticing last night that my shorts are really starting to smell "Spam-like".... might be time to wash 'em.  :


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Please excuse blue.  She has a lot of gas.








That's okay Buzz, you don't even know where our "other" secret hideout is...I've been posting stuff about you there  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I have never seen that before, it's pretty funny.
> 
> Buzz you need to come on out, I promise we wont put Spam in your stretchy shorts.



 



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention that. I was noticing last night that my shorts are really starting to smell "Spam-like".... might be time to wash 'em.



That's just nasty.


----------



## Goofster57

Sorry I'm going to highjack this thread for a update to my Disneyland report.


So Friday and Saturday here is Southern California had been a little on the wet side so when the Sun broke on Sunday morning exposing bright beautiful blue skies we decided to head out to Disneyland for some clean air (well at least for a couple of hours) and sunshine.

I decided I would do a pictorial tour of Anaheims Downtown Disney (DTD).

Disneylands version is laid out a bit different then Walt Disney Worlds version, here at Disneyland DTD stretches from the Disney Hotel to Esplanade for the entrance to Disneyland and Disneys California Adventure.

We entered DTD from the DTD parking lot






On your right is the ESPN Zone










As you can see the sun was very bright this morning, so some of the pictures got a little washed out..Sorry






Here is the outside eating area for ESPN as you can see it is relatively close to Disneyland Hotel







On your left side is the Rainforest Café






















Next to The ESPN Zone is a small building that used to be newsstand but has since been converted into a Jewelry store.












Next to the Jewelry store is the Compass Books and Espresso Shop






Next up is the AMC 12






Next to AMC 12 is a very unique store called Starabilias, were you can find genuine, one-of-a-kind collectibles such as Jukeboxes, Coca-Cola machines, unique Americana Movie posters and photographs signed by Hollywood's greatest stars

















Here is the newsstand that used to be in the building that is now the Jewelry shop.






And here is the DTD Monorail Station; from here you can catch a Monorail to the Tomorrowland Station in Disneyland.






Well we havent got to far yet but check back and Ill post the rest of the tour soon.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goof said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm going to highjack this thread for a update to my Disneyland report.



 


Ok, now I'll go back and actually read your well thought out, and colorful, report.


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Ok, now I'll go back and actually read your well thought out, and colorful, report.



Man are you going to be disappointed....


----------



## Disneyolic

I was just thinking it was time for an update and Voila! an update... 

I must have some mean ESP vibes sent out to you. Anywho, the monorail from DTD to the Tomorrowland Station...how do they control the people in and out? Do you need to show your tickets or what??


----------



## Goofster57

Ok back to Downtown Disney

Here is our version of Pin Traders its much smaller then Disney Worlds, but I hear it makes it much easier for the Pin Sharks to consume their prey.






Here is a shot looking down towards the Esplanade






The next two shots are off the overpass of Disneyland drive











After Starabilias and next to the monorail track is the Lego Store






Next on the South side of DTD is Ralph Brennas Jazz Kitchen






Here is the outside dinning area






And their counter service location











Here is a cement thing with water in it






And here is a Tree







Across from the Jazz Kitchen is Tortilla Joes











You can dine inside or out on the Patio






They also have a Counter Service window (stay tuned)

*Side Bar-We walked back through DTD when we left and I took some more pictures of all of these places open and I will post them later.

This is looking back towards the Disneyland Hotel and you can see two of the three towers






Across from Tortilla Joes is the House of Blues











Im at my limit again; here is a shot of things to come..


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> I was just thinking it was time for an update and Voila! an update...
> 
> I must have some mean ESP vibes sent out to you. Anywho, the monorail from DTD to the Tomorrowland Station...how do they control the people in and out? Do you need to show your tickets or what??



Hey DM, 
Is that what that was I thought I had gotten some bad Braised Chicken Feet  

You do have to show your admission media to get on the Monorail at DTD.

If you board here it is a One-Way trip to Tomorrowland, you must disembark in Tomorrowland, if you board in Tomorrowland you have the option of disembarking at DTD or continuing back to Tomorrowland.

It's a much shorter ride then the route's in WDW.

Thanks for dropping by


----------



## blue_river

First of all I want to tell you that I appreciate these mini TR's because I may never get to see it for myself!

The second thing I want to know is, WTHeck time did you two get there?  The place looks empty!!

The Rainforest Cafe looks much different that the one at WDW eh?  or is it just my memory  

You mentioned pin trader sharks...there is something I want to ask you about that but it will have to wait until I get to that part in my TR.  

Thanks for sharing Goofster


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goof said:
			
		

> And here is a Tree



 

You slay me Goof.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> You slay me Goof.



You know, I'm really starting to think Goofsters style of trip reporting is the way to go.

Lots of pictures......few words.

Faster, easier and requires little memory.


----------



## Disneyolic

Gee...I was wondering about that tree picture. Would you say that that particular tree was a good place to sit shaded after a long day of shopping in DTD in the summertime? Or would you suggest another tree? Do you have any other tree pictures that I could perhaps choose from? Thank you so much for your help....


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> You know, I'm really starting to think Goofsters style of trip reporting is the way to go.
> 
> Lots of pictures......few words.
> 
> Faster, easier and requires little memory.




My report will be pictures with grunts.  Eventually, I won't even have to type a word.  Just pictures only.  By next year, I won't have to even post.  It's a progression thing.


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Gee...I was wondering about that tree picture. Would you say that that particular tree was a good place to sit shaded after a long day of shopping in DTD in the summertime? Or would you suggest another tree? Do you have any other tree pictures that I could perhaps choose from? Thank you so much for your help....



 

I found the tree pic funny too but thought to myself it must have some special meaning


----------



## Disneyolic

Blue ~ wasn't it you that did that photo montage of Buzz's last TR? I loved that! I want a link again. If it wasn't you...then nevermind.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> My report will be pictures with grunts.  Eventually, I won't even have to type a word.  Just pictures only.  By next year, I won't have to even post.  It's a progression thing.



Isn't that already your reporting style??  

Just kidding!

Speaking of next year, DH has agreed on another trip!!!!!!!!!

   

I'm going to book it this week before he changes his mind again  

Goofster:  That means DL is out 

   You should change your plans and go to WDW next summer!!!


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Speaking of next year, DH has agreed on another trip!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to book it this week before he changes his mind again
> 
> Goofster:  That means DL is out
> 
> You should change your plans and go to WDW next summer!!!


Yah for you!  Pick me up on the way. 

Hey...there's always Summer of 2009 for Southern California. I'll be there!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> Isn't that already your reporting style??
> 
> Just kidding!
> 
> Speaking of next year, DH has agreed on another trip!!!!!!!!!



We're going Oct 15-26th in '08.  Go with us!


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Blue ~ wasn't it you that did that photo montage of Buzz's last TR? I loved that! I want a link again. If it wasn't you...then nevermind.



Photo montage?  Are you talkin' bout the video with the sound effects???


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> We're going Oct 15-26th in '08.  Go with us!



Awwww...you know what?  I really really really wish we could 

I wouldn't be able to take the girls out of high school for such a long period of time.   

   Why don't you change your dates???????


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Photo montage?  Are you talkin' bout the video with the sound effects???


Yes that would be the one. I like my wording better.... 



blue_river said:


> Awwww...you know what?  I really really really wish we could
> 
> I wouldn't be able to take the girls out of high school for such a long period of time.
> 
> Why don't you change your dates???????


Hello? Does anyone care that I'm must sitting here not able to go there next year? Doesn't everyone want to go to California with me in 2009?


----------



## blue_river

OMGosh!

Do you want to hear what happened earlier?

I'm such a terrible mommy  

JoJo is in a co-op program with school.  This means she works at our local vet's office everyday durings school hours and will earn two credits for it.

Welp.  I drove her to the job this morning and she said "Don't forget to pick me up at 10:00."

Hmmmm....guess what I did?  I was too busy DISing and remembered her at 10:15.

ACK - was she ever mad at me


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Yes that would be the one. I like my wording better....



 

Here is the link:

My Youtube Videos



			
				Disneyolic said:
			
		

> Hello? Does anyone care that I'm must sitting here not able to go there next year? Doesn't everyone want to go to California with me in 2009?



Awww...I'm sorry.  I care.

That's too bad you can't go next year  

BUT on the bright side....you're going to California you lucky duck


----------



## blue_river

Uh oh...we've hijacked Goofsters thread again


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> OMGosh!
> 
> Do you want to hear what happened earlier?
> 
> I'm such a terrible mommy
> 
> JoJo is in a co-op program with school.  This means she works at our local vet's office everyday durings school hours and will earn two credits for it.
> 
> Welp.  I drove her to the job this morning and she said "Don't forget to pick me up at 10:00."
> 
> Hmmmm....guess what I did?  I was too busy DISing and remembered her at 10:15.
> 
> ACK - was she ever mad at me


You've scarred her for life...  sorry.



blue_river said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> My Youtube Videos
> 
> Awww...I'm sorry.  I care.
> 
> That's too bad you can't go next year
> 
> BUT on the bright side....you're going to California you lucky duck


Thanks. I have to watch that again. I loved it. I guess I can look forward to maybe your trip down here? In fact, I live for the day I get to actually meet you in person!


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> You've scarred her for life...  sorry.



I'm never going to hear the end of this one  



			
				Disneyolic said:
			
		

> Thanks. I have to watch that again. I loved it. I guess I can look forward to maybe your trip down here? In fact, I live for the day I get to actually meet you in person!



I had fun making that video  

Yes!  I definately want to get there before the snow!!!!

I'm looking forward to meeting you too - you trusting soul  

Where are we going to eat?


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Uh oh...we've hijacked Goofsters thread again






...and we're spinning out of control!



blue_river said:


> Yes!  I definately want to get there before the snow!!!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting you too - you trusting soul


I really am not that trusting, trust me!  



dirt po' in Ottawa said:


> Where are we going to eat?


You assume we're going out now? Do you think we're as rich as the Mills?


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> First of all I want to tell you that I appreciate these mini TR's because I may never get to see it for myself!



Yeah, we need to talk missy




blue_river said:


> The second thing I want to know is, WTHeck time did you two get there?  The place looks empty!!



O Dark 30, we pulled in the parking lot at 8:00 a.m.




blue_river said:


> The Rainforest Cafe looks much different that the one at WDW eh?  or is it just my memory



It is, the decor on the inside is the same, ours is smaller




blue_river said:


> You mentioned pin trader sharks...there is something I want to ask you about that but it will have to wait until I get to that part in my TR.



OK, but I will not name names do to pending litigation...


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Would you say that that particular tree was a good place to sit shaded after a long day of shopping in DTD in the summertime?



I would highly recommend this tree, of course after stopping by Jamba Juice for my favorite Peachy Perfection with a "FEM" boost


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> thought to myself it must have some special meaning



Yeah right, remember who is writing this


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Yeah right, remember who is writing this


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Speaking of next year, DH has agreed on another trip!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to book it this week before he changes his mind again
> 
> Goofster:  That means DL is out



OK I guess this is as good a time as any to get into this, what is up with this, I kick Rob to the bumper to make room for you in the car with Cheryl and now you drop this on me.

You are forcing me to go where I dont want to go.I am going to have to go to my dark side.it will not be prettyI will give you time to reconsider your decision


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Hey...there's always Summer of 2009 for Southern California. I'll be there!



Me too!!!!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Yeah, we need to talk missy



I know, I know


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> OK I guess this is as good a time as any to get into this, what is up with this, I kick Rob to the bumper to make room for you in the car with Cheryl and now you drop this on me.
> 
> You are forcing me to go where I don’t want to go….I am going to have to go to my dark side….it will not be pretty…I will give you time to reconsider your decision



   

Are you talking about the blackmail stuff??????  

BTW - I don't recall you making room inside the car with Cheryl!  Last I read, I was on the roof.


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I'm never going to hear the end of this one



Just get her a Lizard


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Are you talking about the blackmail stuff??????



The Blackmail Stuff  

You wish it was only the Blackmail Stuff....... 



blue_river said:


> BTW - I don't recall you making room inside the car with Cheryl!  Last I read, I was on the roof..



Don't go trying to confuse the only brain cell I have left


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Just get her a Lizard



That's not going to work this time.

It will be interesting at the dinner table tonight  

Oh ya...and JoJo's latest hair brained scheme:  She announced yesterday that she is now a vegetarian.  She's refusing to eat any meat I serve and gave me a 5 page printed list of the things I can buy for her during my next grocery order  

That one is going to send me to the looney bin I tell ya.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> The Blackmail Stuff
> 
> You wish it was only the Blackmail Stuff.......



 

Okay okay...I'm reconsidering.

I'll get back to you on it  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Don't go trying to confuse the only brain cell I have left



 

and how did you lose all your brain cells?????????  Hmmmm????


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> and how did you lose all your brain cells?????????  Hmmmm????





CHILDREN!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> CHILDREN!!!!!!!!!​



I HEAR YA ON THAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Oh ya...and JoJo's latest hair brained scheme:  She announced yesterday that she is now a vegetarian.  She's refusing to eat any meat I serve and gave me a 5 page printed list of the things I can buy for her during my next grocery order


Vegetarian? She would probably starve in my home!


----------



## KathyRN137

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Funny you should mention that.  I was noticing last night that my shorts are really starting to smell "Spam-like".... might be time to wash 'em.  :




Stitch must have borrowed 'em.
I suggest Windex....  


Kathy


----------



## KathyRN137

blue_river said:


> You should change your plans and go to WDW next summer!!!




...Perhaps August 17-28???  

(I'll save y'all some space around the fully enclosed campfire.)



Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> Perhaps August 17-28???
> 
> (I'll save y'all some space around the fully enclosed campfire.)



August...Campfire......Has someone been in the cooking sherry again?


----------



## blue_river

KathyRN137 said:


> ...Perhaps August 17-28???
> 
> (I'll save y'all some space around the fully enclosed campfire.)
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy



You better because that will be around the time we're going!!!!


----------



## KathyRN137

Hooray!  

(C'mon, Goofster, If we can go to Florida in August, why can't you?!)

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> (C'mon, Goofster, If we can go to Florida in August, why can't you?!)



Well there is nothing I like better then a good case of Heat Stroke.. ..


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

7 reasons *NOT* to go to Florida in August:

Item #1 - The average temp is 167 degrees (in the shade)

Item #2 - The lack of any type of alcohol festival

Item #3 - Florida's biggest Hurricane season is Aug 20 - Sep 7

Item #4 - Alligator Mating Season is late August

Item #4 - Buzz's Mating Season is late August

Item #7 - More rabid duck attacks happen in August than any other month

Item #8:  The lack of any type of alcohol festival


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> 7 reasons *NOT* to go to Florida in August:
> 
> Item #1 - The average temp is 167 degrees (in the shade)
> 
> Item #2 - The lack of any type of alcohol festival
> 
> Item #3 - Florida's biggest Hurricane season is Aug 20 - Sep 7
> 
> Item #4 - Alligator Mating Season is late August
> 
> Item #4 - Buzz's Mating Season is late August
> 
> Item #7 - More rabid duck attacks happen in August than any other month
> 
> Item #8:  The lack of any type of alcohol festival



It's obvious by your numbering of these points that you must be attending an Alcohol Festival at this time.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> It's obvious by your numbering of these points that you must be attending an Alcohol Festival at this time.




LOL!!!   


I knew you'd have a good one.


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> Well there is nothing I like better then a good case of Heat Stroke.. ..




I didn't think hotties got heat stroke....


Kathy


----------



## KatGarcia

"Item #7 - More rabid duck attacks happen in August than any other month"

I had NO idea!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

KathyRN137 said:


> I didn't think hotties got heat stroke....
> 
> 
> Kathy




Thanks... I seldom do.   




			
				KGarcia said:
			
		

> I had NO idea!



It's one of those "rare" facts that only I know about.  Also, were you aware that alligators only attack if you're wearing perfume made by Estee Lauder?  Weird eh?  (that's my Canadian "eh"... pretty good eh?)


----------



## blue_river

KathyRN137 said:


> Hooray!
> 
> (C'mon, Goofster, If we can go to Florida in August, why can't you?!)
> 
> Kathy



ZACKLY   



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Well there is nothing I like better then a good case of Heat Stroke..



Wimp!

I bet it's hotter in August where you live  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> 7 reasons NOT to go to Florida in August:
> 
> Item #1 - The average temp is 167 degrees (in the shade)
> 
> Item #2 - The lack of any type of alcohol festival
> 
> Item #3 - Florida's biggest Hurricane season is Aug 20 - Sep 7
> 
> Item #4 - Alligator Mating Season is late August
> 
> Item #4 - Buzz's Mating Season is late August
> 
> Item #7 - More rabid duck attacks happen in August than any other month
> 
> Item #8: The lack of any type of alcohol festival



Same goes for you  


Item #1 - The hotter the better  
Item #2 - We can have our own!
Item #3 - Wimp
Item #4 - Great opportunity for pics! 
Item #4 - Only once a year??   
Item #7 - Don't swim in the pools  
Item #8 - make your own festival 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





I really don't see the problem  



			
				Kathy said:
			
		

> I didn't think hotties got heat stroke....



Obviously he does  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> Thanks... I seldom do.



Sad.......very sad


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> I bet it's hotter in August where you live


Obviously, you have never been to California. It has the most perfect temperature and it even cools down at night for better sleeping. (I'm trying to pump myself for going to CA instead of FL in 2009).



Canadian Florida Tourism Guide said:


> Item #1 - The hotter the better
> Item #2 - We can have our own!
> Item #3 - Wimp
> Item #4 - Great opportunity for pics!
> Item #4 - Only once a year??
> Item #7 - Don't swim in the pools
> Item #8 - make your own festival


I'm all up for do-it-yourself alcohol festivals! 

How about a do-it-yourself wine fest in Niagara Falls?


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Weird eh?  (that's my Canadian "eh"... pretty good eh?)



Eh?

Missed this one!

Very good job Buzz  



			
				Disneyolic said:
			
		

> Obviously, you have never been to California. It has the most perfect temperature and it even cools down at night for better sleeping. (I'm trying to pump myself for going to CA instead of FL in 2009).



No I haven't but I've seen Goofster's recent posts about being in the three digits 



			
				Disneyolic said:
			
		

> I'm all up for do-it-yourself alcohol festivals!
> 
> How about a do-it-yourself wine fest in Niagara Falls?



I don't think they're warming up to the Niagara Falls idea


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> I don't think they're warming up to the Niagara Falls idea


Obviously. We need a new place to all meet up. Toronto? I love the CN Tower.

Cedar Point, Ohio? We can go rollercoaster crazy.

Key West? We can all try to hunt down Jimmy Buffet and have a margarita with him.

Las Vegas? I have a bro-in-law that lives there. 

Liverpool, NY? I don't have to travel ....  and we have a very interesting salt museum


----------



## blue_river

I'm off for the next four days    

I hope you plan on updating so I have something to do


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> I didn't think hotties got heat stroke....



Well that is all well and good for you women folk...how would that help Buzz out?


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Wimp!
> 
> I bet it's hotter in August where you live



Oh my Little Canadian Weather Girl, I will take California Summers over Florida anytime.  100 degrees here and 100 degrees there are a world apart.

Not totally out of the question


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Obviously. We need a new place to all meet up.



I vote for under the second palm tree from the right






And no Buzz, suits are NOT optional


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> I'm off for the next four days
> 
> I hope you plan on updating so I have something to do


I have a suggestion for something to do ... but it includes having to type some words onto the computer ...  



Goofster57 said:


> I vote for under the second palm tree from the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no Buzz suits are NOT optional


I'm all up for that one! Who's bringing the blender?


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Oh my Little Canadian Weather Girl, I will take California Summers over Florida anytime.  100 degrees here and 100 degrees there are a world apart.



OH!  I didn't know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Not totally out of the question



HEY!  Does this mean you're considering the idea??????

   



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I vote for under the second palm tree from the right



I could take that one!!!   



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> And no Buzz suits are NOT optional



What's a Buzz suit?   



			
				Disneyolic said:
			
		

> I have a suggestion for something to do ... but it includes having to type some words onto the computer ...



If you're talkin' bout another update, you're dreamin'!  I just posted one yesterday and then videos this morning.  You'll be lucky if I get my next one out by Tuesday.



			
				Disneyolic said:
			
		

> I'm all up for that one! Who's bringing the blender?



What are we making in the blender???


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> What's a Buzz suit?



Sorry, Grammar was never my strong suit as a matter of fact neither was school.

And no Buzz, suits are NOT optional

Coma added to correct (I think) punctuation


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Sorry, Grammar was never my strong suit as a matter of fact neither was school.
> 
> And no Buzz, suits are NOT optional
> 
> Coma added to correct (I think) punctuation



  Good thing......I'm not going to post what I thought you meant 

The PP may be reading


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> What's a Buzz suit?


I was wondering also but was informed ...



> If you're talkin' bout another update, you're dreamin'!  I just posted one yesterday and then videos this morning.  You'll be lucky if I get my next one out by Tuesday.


Like whatEVAH!



> What are we making in the blender???


I like pina coladas ...


----------



## Goofster57

OK, back to our regularly scheduled programming

This is a very unique shop it has lots of Marine/Boating/Aircraft items, I could easily spend a few paychecks in here.






Speaking of spending paychecks the next shop is were Sorceress would like to spend hers, it is the Illuminations Candle Shop







Across the way is the “Build a Bear” shop






Next to Illuminations is the Fossil watch shop






And the much talked about Disney Vault, here you can get Disney stuff, but you just have to pay more for it.






Next to the Vault is Something Silver Jewelry shop






Next to Something Silver is the Catal Restaurant;
Experience delectable, divine dining, from a casual bite at the Uva Bar to an elegant multi-course Mediterranean dinner. 
Grilled seafood, poultry and vegetables 
Crisp, inventive salads 
Flavorful pastas 
Extraordinary Art Deco atmosphere 











The Uva Bar is located in a plaza area in the middle of the walkway











Next to Build a Bear and across from Catal is Department 56






There is Wetzel’s Pretzel next to it;






Rant On
I do not believe I have ever gone to Wetzel’s when they have had what I wanted, there is always a wait for it to be made.  They serve Pretzels how hard can it be to have them ready, especially popular things like the Pretzel Dog?
Rant Off

Next Wetzel’s is Haagen-Dazs






This is looking down towards the Grand California back entrance






Before you get there you have Marceline's Confectionery Candy Shop






And for those who like to dress like a rock star, there is a Libby Lu’s






Here is the back entrance to the Grand California Hotel











In this shot you can see that some of the rooms are built directly over the Downtown Disney Shops






That’s all the room I have for this post next up we should be able to finish our tour of Downtown Disney


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> Next to Something Silver is the Catal Restaurant;
> Experience delectable, divine dining, from a casual bite at the Uva Bar to an elegant multi-course Mediterranean dinner.
> Grilled seafood, poultry and vegetables
> Crisp, inventive salads
> Flavorful pastas
> Extraordinary Art Deco atmosphere


Look Blue ... there's something for me, something for you, and something for Buzz.



> The Uva Bar is located in a plaza area in the middle of the walkway


I mean something for Buzz here ...  



> There is Wetzels Pretzel next to it;


Mmm... I like the Wetzel Bits.


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Mmm... I like the Wetzel Bits.



I do too, but I swear they never have any ready and they are never that busy that they can't keep up with the demand.


----------



## thmar

Wow...you're doing an awesome TR!!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> OK, back to our regularly scheduled programming



 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> This is a very unique shop it has lots of Marine/Boating/Aircraft items, I could easily spend a few paychecks in here.



Someday you'll get that boat Goofster  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Speaking of spending paychecks the next shop is were Sorceress would like to spend hers, it is the Illuminations Candle Shop



I'd be right along beside her  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Across the way is the Build a Bear shop



I've always wanted to do a build a bear thingy!



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Rant On
> I do not believe I have ever gone to Wetzels when they have had what I wanted, there is always a wait for it to be made.  They serve Pretzels how hard can it be to have them ready, especially popular things like the Pretzel Dog?
> Rant Off



First bagel dogs, now pretzel dogs    I need to see a picture of this Goofster.



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Next Wetzels is Haagen-Dazs



Mmmmmmmmm........Ice Cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Before you get there you have Marceline's Confectionery Candy Shop



Candy shop!!!!!!!  Even better  


Okay that was fun.

More please


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


>



  I have my doubts



blue_river said:


> First bagel dogs, now pretzel dogs
> I need to see a picture of this Goofster.



Here you go











Both are delicious with Hot Brown Mustard


----------



## Goofster57

thmar said:


> Wow...you're doing an awesome TR!!



Thanks, I'm having a blast doing it.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> I have my doubts



Whaaaaaaaaat?








			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are delicious with Hot Brown Mustard



Thanks!

The sun dried tomato & cheese dog looks yummmy!!!!!!


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> I mean something for Buzz here ...



I could picture him plunking his butt there while Linnie goes off shopping


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat?



OK now that I'll buy


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are delicious with Hot Brown Mustard


Oh gross... they look just a bit too suggestive to me! 

Cookies anyone?


----------



## Goofster57

Next to Haagen-Dazs is Basin where you can get pretty smelling stuff to wash your epidermis with or I guess your Stretchy shorts in a pinch.

Discover the store that's made a big splash! Try their exclusive chemical-free products: 
Bath Bombs for fizzy fun in the tub 
Massage Bars that will rub you the right way 
Shampoo Bars like Hair Nut and Egg Noggin' 
Dozens of Fresh Soaps - cut to order including Tahitian Vanilla, Golden Kiss and Ocean Mist 






Then you can grab some food at Napolinis
Authentic Italian fare includes fresh salads, delicious pastas, pizza and mouthwatering deli & panini sandwiches.






Across the way is Sephora so after you wash with the stuff you got at Basin you can splash some stinky stuff on from here






Next is one of our favorite stops on the way into the park Jamba Juice











Looking above Jamba Juice you can see some more rooms from the Grand California.

Interesting Side note, on more then one occasion guest have been spotted on their balconies early in the morning in different stages of dress forgetting that their balconies over look Downtown Disney

Fountain





Next to Napolinis is Naples Ristorante e Pizzeria
Enjoy delectable thin-crusted pizzas and delicious pastas from the bustling chefs in the open kitchen. Pizzas twirled before your eyes, then baked to perfection in wood-burning ovens luscious pastas, salads and other authentic Italian dishes Spectacular homemade gelato that melts in your mouth Fun and casual dining atmosphere











Outside eating area for Naples






Next to Jamba Juice is Quick Silver






And next to it is a Sunglass Shop, not sure how they stay in business






And the last shop is Anne Geddes






Then you come upon the World of Disney









































Note more rooms of the hotel are above the WOD

Well once again I am my limit


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

What the place that sells the mini bagel dogs?  I remember it was on the right as you were walking in to DtD from the theme parks.  I believe it was one of the first restaurants and was on a little corner.


----------



## Goofster57

Here are some Fountains that are across from WOD

















This is the Mickey and Friends Tram drop off area











Last but not least is La Brea Bakery Cafe
Enjoy the fabulous fare from the legendary family bakery made famous for "bringing bread to life."  Gourmet sandwiches Tasty pastries Delicious desserts and a variety of luscious rustic foods.






All in the relaxing confines of this aromatic cafe and its delightful outdoor patio

This is their sit down service patio











This is their Express Counter Service eating area











Here is shot looking from the Bakery area over to the Security Check point






And the Esplanade just past the check point where the ticket booths are located











Sorceress and I sat and enjoyed breakfast for about 40 minutes and this is what the Esplanade looked like after that 40 minutes











That is the line to get into Disneyland

We joined the line about 20 minutes after that











Next up I have some picture of Main Street decorated for the holiday and then some more of Downtown Disney on our way out.

If you are enjoying these pictorial tours tell your friends to check them out...

If you arent enjoying them tell your friends that Montana Disney Fan doesnt know how to do reports


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> What the place that sells the mini bagel dogs?  I remember it was on the right as you were walking in to DtD from the theme parks.  I believe it was one of the first restaurants and was on a little corner.



You're kind of right, as you are leaving the parks entering Downtown Disney it is on the right, but it is on the corner of the second group of buildings..right next to a restroom...which would be convent for a certain member of your party.


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> If you are enjoying these pictorial tours tell your friends to check them out...
> 
> If you arent enjoying them tell your friends that Montana Disney Fan doesnt know how to do reports


 I'll opt for choice #1. I've showed my husband some of the pics...


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> You're kind of right, as you are leaving the parks entering Downtown Disney it is on the right, but it is on the corner of the second group of buildings..right next to a restroom...which would be convent for a certain member of your party.



That's it!

What's the name of it????


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> That's it!
> 
> What's the name of it????



Wetzel's Pretzels

Are you one of those guys that just looks at the pictures?


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> Wetzel's Pretzels
> 
> Are you one of those guys that just looks at the pictures?




Did you say something?


----------



## blue_river




----------



## Disneyolic




----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


>



Same to you and more of it


Wow, I just had an elementary school flashback


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


>



Is that a Pretzel Bite doing the "Macarena"


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Same to you and more of it



Okie dokie smokey



I had me some wine for dinner......


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Okie dokie smokey
> 
> I had me some wine for dinner......



Friends don't let Friends Dis drunk


----------



## blue_river

Ya..so that pic of the thing in DL was cool


but i'd rather be doing this right now









just keepin it TR related Goofster  


hehehhehehehehheh


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Friends don't let Friends Dis drunk



Drunk?????

 

I only had 2 glasses  

but I do feel fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnne


----------



## Goofster57

Hang on, this could be a bumpy ride


----------



## blue_river

Okay.....later Gators...DH is dragging me off to look at his car work

More comments to your wonderful update will come later!


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> Is that a Pretzel Bite doing the "Macarena"


It's macaroni doing the macarena. It relates to your TR because of all the Italian places to eat at DTD. Yeah, that's it! 



blue_river said:


> Drunk?????
> 
> 
> 
> I only had 2 glasses
> 
> but I do feel fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnne


And what type of wine would this be? Could this wine possibly be found at the outdoor bar pictured in the TR? Yep ... keeping it TR related!


----------



## KathyRN137

I just love these picture reports!!  

You and the missus must get there pretty early... the crowd really built up while you were breakfasting! Wow!  


Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> I just love these picture reports!!
> 
> You and the missus must get there pretty early... the crowd really built up while you were breakfasting! Wow!
> Kathy



We got there around 8:00 a.m., the park didn't open until 9:00 a.m. that day

They usually open the gates at 8:30 a.m. with a rope drop on Main Street at 9:00 a.m.


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> It's macaroni doing the macarena. It relates to your TR because of all the Italian places to eat at DTD. Yeah, that's it!



OK I see that now


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

A long time ago, back in college, me and a bunch of friends stole this goat from a petting zoo.  We threw it in the back seat of the Chevy Nova and took it partying with us all night.

You haven't lived until you've been out partying with a goat.

At the end of the night, we turned the goat loose in the 24 hour Denny's restaurant then went back to my buddy's house to pound down some Keystones (all we could afford back then).

We hung out there a lot watching the Simpsons tapes that he would record.  The next morning we woke up we went back to the Denny's for breakfast and to check out the carnage caused by the goat.

We were sad to see that the goat was gone.  

We inquired with the waitress as to what might have happened earlier and she told us that this goat had come in and wandered into the kitchen area where the cooks were startled and took off after it.  A big chase around the restaurant ensued where plates were broken, food was knocked off tables, and panicky patrons stood on tables and chairs.

It must have been quite a scene.  

So the moral of the story is:  If you take a goat to a Denny's, make sure you stick around to see what happens.


----------



## Goofster57

Buzz,
You need to write an Autobiography it would be a best seller

"The Life and Times of Buzz Montana"


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> Buzz,
> You need to write an Autobiography it would be a best seller
> 
> "The Life and Times of Buzz Montana"




I've got a good Vegas story that ends with me in my underwear in the lobby of Ceasar's Palace but LtP swore she'd kill me if I ever told anyone about it.


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I've got a good Vegas story that ends with me in my underwear in the lobby of Ceasar's Palace but LtP swore she'd kill me if I ever told anyone about it.



Don't you hate it when you lose a bet!

Go ahead and tell it, nobody is reading this thread and besides Linnie is busy posting over on the Survivor China Thread


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I've got a good Vegas story that ends with me in my underwear in the lobby of Ceasar's Palace but LtP swore she'd kill me if I ever told anyone about it.


I think you should still post it. Our enjoyment far outweighs the outcome!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Disneyolic said:


> I think you should still post it. Our enjoyment far outweighs the outcome!



Let me ask...


Lin??


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

Well, let me address a few things before I say yay or nay. 

First off, Goof, hush about me on the Survivor China thread! Buzz might go oveer there and find out what I wrote about James the Hunk.  

Second, Whenever I do something dumb and Buzz gets after me I always remind him, "Well, you're the one that married me ya dummy." 

The Vegas story is one of those moments only in reverse. I married a lunatic and the story embarrasses me and makes me look bad for doing so. In my opinion anyway. 

Third, if you tell it, Buzz, then I get to tell the one about your underwear and the dry cleaner's. 

Go ahead.  As my late, beloved father said to me a few years ago, "Lin, it's a good thing you married Buzz. What the hell would have to laugh at if you didn't?!" So true....


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Linnie The Pooh said:


> Well, let me address a few things before I say yay or nay.
> 
> First off, Goof, hush about me on the Survivor China thread! Buzz might go oveer there and find out what I wrote about James the Hunk.
> 
> Second, Whenever I do something dumb and Buzz gets after me I always remind him, "Well, you're the one that married me ya dummy."
> 
> The Vegas story is one of those moments only in reverse. I married a lunatic and the story embarrasses me and makes me look bad for doing so. In my opinion anyway.
> 
> Third, if you tell it, Buzz, then I get to tell the one about your underwear and the dry cleaner's.
> 
> Go ahead.  As my late, beloved father said to me a few years ago, "Lin, it's a good thing you married Buzz. What the hell would have to laugh at if you didn't?!" So true....




Actually, the *Underwear at the Dry Cleaners* is an even funnier story.     I totally forgot about that!!


----------



## Goofster57

OK, Here are some random shots from Disneyland that I took that day.

Heres the main entrance
















And then on to Main Street at Town Square











Heres Goofy in his Halloween Custom






No I dont know who those Guest are but they do look like they are having fun






Here is a picture of Sir Goofy in the Disneyana Gallery






And a new Tinker Bell Figurine






Check on number 3 on the high score board of the Buzz Lightyear ride






OK, it was early and it wasnt my best performance

Here are the Nemo Submarine crews hard at work











This is a shot of New Orleans Square from the front of the Mark Twain





















Man I need to borrow Blues camera and lens

Short break in the pictures for a story

So Sorceress and I board the Mark Twain for a trip around the rivers of America, as we depart I notice two guys probably in their forties sitting on the other side of the bow from us, they are both holding hand held computer games.

As we depart from the dock they start playing them and they continue playing them during the whole 15 minute trip, when we dock they shut them off and pulled out a park map and the one said to the other..What do you want to ride now.  I never saw them look up once during the trip.

Here is one of the old rafts used to ferry people over to the island






The old settlers cabin, notice it isn't burning anymore






Here is the Indian Village






I understand this looks a lot like Fort Wilderness where Kathy will be staying next year

One of the old Keel Boats that used to run on the river many years ago






Well thats 20 again


----------



## Goofster57

Linnie The Pooh said:


> First off, Goof, hush about me on the Survivor China thread! Buzz might go over there and find out what I wrote about James the Hunk.



Did I say Survivor China I meant the why we love our mate thread,  




Linnie The Pooh said:


> Go ahead.  As my late, beloved father said to me a few years ago, "Lin, it's a good thing you married Buzz. What the hell would have to laugh at if you didn't?!" So true....



Linnie I think you are a Loving, Thoughtful, Giving person in the fact that you married Buzz and saved some other poor woman from suffering that fate.

Way to take one for the Female race


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

Goofster57 said:


> Did I say Survivor China I meant the why we love our mate thread,
> 
> Linnie I think you are a Loving, Thoughtful, Giving person in the fact that you married Buzz and saved some other poor woman from suffering that fate.
> 
> Way to take one for the Female race



Aww, thanks. Shucks. I do what I can.  

I didn't know this TR existed until Buzz showed it to me last night. I'm now spending my morning waiting for my sidewalk to dry (yes, really. I'm treating the cement today) and getting caught up on my reading! I love your pictures and Boot Strap is a doll!! That's so sweet that he was up early and dressed, waiting to go! Last year when we went to WDW, I got the kids up at the crack of dawn and told them it was the BIG day! Disney World! Trey ran back and forth from his room to the play room. I couldn't figure out what he was doing. After several laps, he came downstairs with all his favorite videos ready to be packed in our suitcase. He was running around gathering them up. It was so cute. He didn't care at all about clothes or anything-just had to make sure he packed his movies. 

That stupid sidewalk is taking forever to dry.  I'm all set to get to work. I'd go out there with a towel and hand dry but the neighbors might look at me funny. One of our neighbors waxes his garage floor. I always thought that was odd. 

Yeah, the dry cleaners story is a hoot. OMG. It always makes me laugh! Tell it Buzz! I still cringe at the Vegas one whenever I hear it. And it's not true that I swore him to secrecy. Well, I did, but whenever we're at a social function, he tells it.  So embarrassing.....


----------



## Goofster57

Linnie The Pooh said:


> I didn't know this TR existed until Buzz showed it to me last night.



I'm sure he was keeping it a secret so he could tell stories with out us getting the true story from you.



Linnie The Pooh said:


> Trey ran back and forth from his room to the play room. I couldn't figure out what he was doing. After several laps, he came downstairs with all his favorite videos ready to be packed in our suitcase. He was running around gathering them up. It was so cute. He didn't care at all about clothes or anything-just had to make sure he packed his movies.



Hey, the little guys has priorities  





Linnie The Pooh said:


> That stupid sidewalk is taking forever to dry.  I'm all set to get to work. I'd go out there with a towel and hand dry but the neighbors might look at me funny.



You could use a Hair Dryer or I am sure Buzz has a leaf blower...not that he has ever used it.


----------



## Goofster57

Here are some pictures of Downtown Disney as we leaving for the day, as you can see there are a lot more people there now and everything was open.

This is the Fountain at the beginning of DTD by the tram stop exit.











Here are a number of the Kiosks that were closed when we came in

Sunglasses





La Brea Backery





Magic Shop





Disney Credit Card





Haagen-Dazs





Get your name written fancy





Disney Mobile





Disney Vacation Club





All of these Kiosks are located across from World of Disney

Here are some shots walking back through Downtown Disney headed to the parking lot.











No line and probably no Pretzel Dogs either




















Counter Service Patio area of Tortilla Joes





Next up Kiosk Alley


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> Did I say Survivor China I meant the why we love our mate thread,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnie I think you are a Loving, Thoughtful, Giving person in the fact that you married Buzz and saved some other poor woman from suffering that fate.
> 
> Way to take one for the Female race




HEY!!!


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


>




Oooh!  Aaahhhh! _Department 56!!_  

I'd be coming out of this store with *lots o' bags*!!


Kathy


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> Here is the Indian Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand this looks a lot like Fort Wilderness where Kathy will be staying next year




Do they make bug-proof teepee RV's, ya think??


Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

Here is Kiosk Alley, it is located between Tortilla Joes and the Monorail station.

Another Disney Vacation Club






Decorate your own Sandals






Have your face put on a Magazine cover






Cigars






Cotton Candy






Face Painting






Carmel Corn, Why does it always smell so good and taste so bad?






Pick a Pearl (Pearl Factory)






Hair Braiding






Old Guys Rule T-Shirts






Crystal Shop






Cartoon Charactuers. (sp)






All of these are within about a 100 foot walk

A few more shots of the walk out






Pin Sharks in action




















Still no Pretzel Dogs


----------



## Goofster57

Just a few more that wouldn’t fit on the last post


























See ya in the Parks


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> Do they make bug-proof teepee RV's, ya think??
> 
> 
> Kathy



Sure it's Disney all of the bugs are Autoanimatronic


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

Yeah, the only thing Buzz works on at home is a six pack. 

Those are great pictures-it makes me really want to go to Disney soon. Oh wait-we are!!! I really need to get packing! 

I got sick of waiting for it to dry so I got my towels out there and did it myself. Looked like I was cleaning the sidewalk-a little nuts-but oh well. A job worth doing is worth doing well. Now I hope no one walks on it.


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> OK, Here are some random shots from Disneyland that I took that day.


I love the Halloween/Fall decorations at Disneyland. It is just so pretty.



> Here is one of the old rafts used to ferry people over to the island


I remember taking one of those rafts as a kid, probably about 9 years old then.



Linnie The Pooh said:


> Yeah, the dry cleaners story is a hoot. OMG. It always makes me laugh! Tell it Buzz! I still cringe at the Vegas one whenever I hear it. And it's not true that I swore him to secrecy. Well, I did, but whenever we're at a social function, he tells it.  So embarrassing.....


So, it someone going to post it or what?  Do I need to beg?


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

I'd be all over that Lego store like a buzzard on a gut wagon! Legos rule! I didn't know they had one in Disneyland!


----------



## blue_river

Linnie The Pooh said:


> I'd be all over that Lego store like a buzzard on a gut wagon! Legos rule! I didn't know they had one in Disneyland!



Linnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's so great to see you here on Goofsters thread


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

I'm working on a DL trip to California for Jan 26- Feb 2.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster, I love all the Halloween decor!

I can't wait until Christmas - you'll have to go and get some great shots.  I'd love to see that.

I've seen some TR's from those who went (WDW) during the Christmas season and it looks so magical.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I'm working on a DL trip to California for Jan 26- Feb 2.



That's so cool!  It will be exciting for the kids, I'm sure.  They probably don't remember the previous trips eh?

I hope you get to meet Goofster & Family


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

blue_river said:


> Linnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's so great to see you here on Goofsters thread



Thank you!  It's great to be here!


----------



## blue_river

Linnie The Pooh said:


> Thank you!  It's great to be here!



 

You don't come out an play on the boards as often anymore.  

Can't you talk that hubby of yours into an Aug 08 trip instead of Oct?


----------



## Goofster57

Linnie The Pooh said:


> I'd be all over that Lego store *like a buzzard on a gut wagon!* Legos rule! I didn't know they had one in Disneyland!



Linnie,
Is that you, is Buzz channeling through you or did you forget to log off your screen name?


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Linnie,
> Is that you, is Buzz channeling through you or did you forget to log off your screen name?



They're so much alike.  Like Buzz said, they were meant for each other


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I hope you get to meet Goofster & Family



Oh didn't I tell you we are going to be out of the country during that time,,,yeah thats it out of the country...Russia I think







Linnie,
We would love to meet up with you and the kids, but as far as Buzz I do have a reputation to uphold at the park


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Linnie The Pooh said:


> Thank you!  It's great to be here!




Sheesh!  Now this thread is getting all "girlie".


----------



## KathyRN137

Whatza matter, Buzz? Don't you like us girls anymore?  


Kathy


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

blue_river said:


> You don't come out an play on the boards as often anymore.



I  know-it seems like there's always so much to do that I'm not on my computer as much as I'd like to be!  



			
				blue said:
			
		

> Can't you talk that hubby of yours into an Aug 08 trip instead of Oct?



Probably not-he loves October!  Ok, this isn't a fall smiley but close and I really like his Santa hat. 

Actually, that Buzzard on a Gut Wagon saying is something I picked up from watching reruns of Alf. I love that alien. Wish he was still on t.v. Funny thing when I was typing that saying I had this crazy urge to drink a beer and scratch myself. I think I was channeling Buzz there.


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

KathyRN137 said:


> Whatza matter, Buzz? Don't you like us girls anymore?
> 
> 
> Kathy



Aw, poor Buzz. He's scared he'll get girlie germs.  

Goof, I do not blame you for not wanting to run into Buzz. I feel like that most days myself.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Oh didn't I tell you we are going to be out of the country during that time,,,yeah thats it out of the country...Russia I think



  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Linnie,
> We would love to meet up with you and the kids, but as far as Buzz I do have a reputation to uphold at the park



Are you sure about that Goofster?  Seems to me she's sounding a lot like Buzz these days  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> Sheesh! Now this thread is getting all "girlie".



And what's wrong with that?   



			
				Kathy said:
			
		

> Whatza matter, Buzz? Don't you like us girls anymore?



Ya, and what's wrong with girls?   



			
				Linnie said:
			
		

> I know-it seems like there's always so much to do that I'm not on my computer as much as I'd like to be!



Priorities Linnie  



			
				Linnie said:
			
		

> Probably not-he loves October!  Ok, this isn't a fall smiley but close and I really like his Santa hat.



   



			
				Linnie said:
			
		

> Goof, I do not blame you for not wanting to run into Buzz. I feel like that most days myself.



 

If you two are anything like how you post, I think it would be a hoot meetin up


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> I remember taking one of those rafts as a kid, probably about 9 years old then.




Woa.....that's a long time ago eh?   



			
				Disneyolic said:
			
		

> So, it someone going to post it or what?  Do I need to beg?



It appears so!

This I'd like to see


----------



## DisDancerina

We 3 You Boot Strap!


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Woa.....that's a long time ago eh?


Uhm, er, uhm ... if you mean 20 years ago is a long time then, yeah, 20 ... that's it. Only 20. No more. Don't even go there ... maybe a couple more but I'm not talkin' ... just typing and rambling.



> It appears so!
> 
> This I'd like to see


Begging? I need to beg? 

Oh please Buzz ... please bless us with your Las Vegas story and dry cleaners story. I would be mighty grateful. I could throw in my camping story when I first met Rob, maybe.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

I almost had it done when LtP called me to breakfast.  When I returned I found Moan Boy at the computer looking at Disney pictures and he had "X'd" out my DIS post so now it's lost forever.

I should have have finished it but LtP gets impatient when food is ready to eat.


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I almost had it done when LtP called me to breakfast.  When I returned I found Moan Boy at the computer looking at Disney pictures and he had "X'd" out my DIS post so now it's lost forever.
> 
> I should have have finished it but LtP gets impatient when food is ready to eat.



Linnie gets impatient?


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Only with me.


----------



## KathyRN137

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I almost had it done when LtP called me to breakfast.  When I returned I found Moan Boy at the computer looking at Disney pictures and he had "X'd" out my DIS post so now it's lost forever.




Moan Boy = Smart Boy

After all, as the eventual heir to the Mills Dynasty, he does have the responsibility of salvaging, er, maintaining the family's reputation.  


Kathy


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

KathyRN137 said:


> Moan Boy = Smart Boy
> 
> After all, as the eventual heir to the Mills Dynasty, he does have the responsibility of salvaging, er, maintaining the family's reputation.
> 
> 
> Kathy



The funny thing is that as the only handicapped member of the Mills Clan, he's also the most normal.  Go figure!?!?  Both kids got new furniture for their rooms today.  It's been great.  They've been upstairs in their rooms all day.

Ahhhh... Peace and Quiet for the "Man".


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Only with me.



Yep.  

And blue-we're exactly as we type. Nuts. Seriously.  We live in this neighborhood that has a lot of prissy people. One lady we secretly nicknamed "Princess." We're borderline rednecks in our area. We sit out in front of our garage in fold up lawn chairs watching cars go by while the kids play. Not exactly a classy bunch us Millses.  

We have a saying (one of the many) that we say to each other when we're in sync about something weird (and that happens a lot). We look at each other and say at the same time, "No one could love us!" We're meant for each other.  

We used to talk about how lucky we were to have found each other because no one else would understand our quirkiness. And we're very quirky. 

Well you all now that by now....


----------



## blue_river




----------



## blue_river

New furniture!

Yahooty 






The kids are at Nana's this weekend  

We went into the city today and looked at some new couches and then went out for dinner at East Side Mario's.

Both ordered the Cheese Cappaletti...Mmmmmmmm...mmmmmmm...good

Then we went to the casino with 100.00 each.  DH lost his within the first 1/2 hour and I only spent 40.00 of my money


----------



## Goofster57

Linnie The Pooh said:


> We sit out in front of our garage in fold up lawn chairs watching cars go by while the kids play



Great another family that does Sit Outs we do this a lot during the summer.

Get some subway sandwiches or pizza and Sit-Out and watch the normal people go by


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Then we went to the casino with 100.00 each.  DH lost his within the first 1/2 hour and I only spent 40.00 of my money




Wow what a small world, we are headed up to Ventura next weekend for a Water Polo Tournament and planned on going to a Casino in the area., here is a picture of what the kids gave us for the weekend







OK, maybe kids are better then a boat


----------



## blue_river

Linnie The Pooh said:


> And blue-we're exactly as we type. Nuts. Seriously.  We live in this neighborhood that has a lot of prissy people. One lady we secretly nicknamed "Princess." We're borderline rednecks in our area. We sit out in front of our garage in fold up lawn chairs watching cars go by while the kids play. Not exactly a classy bunch us Millses.



Most of the people "on our road" (cause it really isn't a neighbourhood) are rednecks too and we fit in nicely.  However, since we are the end house on the road there is no one to watch go by.  I think most of our neighbours don't like us too much because Bill always has the music blasting - REALLY LOUD  

We have secret nicknames for our neighbours too  

Some of them are; Leisure Suit Larry, The Hunters, The Haunted House Lady (the girls are terrified walking by her place) and a few I can't post 


ETA:  Do any of you remember the old computer game "Leisure Suit Larry"?????


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Wow what a small world, we are headed up to Ventura next weekend for a Water Polo Tournament and planned on going to a Casino in the area., here is a picture of what the kids gave us for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, maybe kids are better then a boat



That's soooooooooo sweet!  You're girls sound pretty special to me  

I hope you and Sorceress have better luck than us


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> That's soooooooooo sweet!  You're girls sound pretty special to me
> 
> I hope you and Sorceress have better luck than us



Im not counting on italthough last time we did walk out with $7 of their money.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> We went into the city today and looked at some new couches and then went out for dinner at East Side Mario's.
> 
> Both ordered the Cheese Cappaletti...Mmmmmmmm...mmmmmmm...good



Anything with Cheese is good.  Anything with Fried Cheese is even better.   

$100 each?  You guys went nuts!  Good for you.  All you have to remember is that the same $100 in Disney World could have gotten you a t-shirt or two glasses of beer.   

Sup wit da Yahooty?  Is that a Cancuck thing?


----------



## Disneyolic

I'm here this morning now that everyone talked their butts off. Gotta sneak in some DIS before breakfast. 

Buzz & Lin ~ I'm sure everyone else already knows but, are you both from Montana originally? And I'm always a freak about cost of living. I'm not asking what your home cost. I'm asking a general question like, what would a typical 3 BR 2 Ba home that is not in need of big renovations cost in a decent neighborhood near abouts your area. Is that general enough? And include them taxes too. The taxes here in NY are outrageous for the home that you get.

Not that I'm even thinking of moving out to Montana ...


----------



## TnkrBoo

Goofster57 said:


> Here are the Nemo Submarine crews hard at work


That one of the right is quite the looker...


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Disneyolic said:


> I'm here this morning now that everyone talked their butts off. Gotta sneak in some DIS before breakfast.
> 
> Buzz & Lin ~ I'm sure everyone else already knows but, are you both from Montana originally? And I'm always a freak about cost of living. I'm not asking what your home cost. I'm asking a general question like, what would a typical 3 BR 2 Ba home that is not in need of big renovations cost in a decent neighborhood near abouts your area. Is that general enough? And include them taxes too. The taxes here in NY are outrageous for the home that you get.
> 
> Not that I'm even thinking of moving out to Montana ...



I was born in Bellevue, WA but have lived darn near everywhere.  I settled in Montana after my duty in the Army.

LtP was born and raised in Montana.  She did a brief stint in Vegas as a stripper, but other than that she's always lived right her in Montana.

Montana is crazy.  There are a lot of resort towns where the cost of living is through the roof.  The billionaires through out the millionaires.

Where we live you can find a nice 3 or 4 bedroom (4 year old home) for approximately $350k.

I purchased our lot five years ago for $60k.  They now go for $120k.  The housing bust doesn't effect us up here since we never overbuilt to begin with.  You can build a house new from $175/sq ft to $350 / sq ft.

Really, it depends on what part of the state you want to live in.  Kalispell, Bozeman and Big Sky are so expensive you just can't afford to live there.  Helena, Missoula, and Billings are your best choices.  Butte and Great Falls are just awful towns so avoid those.


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

Montana Disney Fan said:


> LtP was born and raised in Montana.  She did a brief stint in Vegas as a stripper, but other than that she's always lived right her in Montana.



       

That is so *NOT* true! Buzz is in so much trouble right now. He's grounded off these boards for saying that about me!!!

I was born and raised in Billings and it's most likely going to be the only place I'll ever live. My family is all here (sometimes that's not such a good thing). But I really like it here. We don't have a sales tax but our property taxes are pretty high. I'm' not sure what they are, but they're expensive. It's pretty reasonable to live in Billings. People think our house cost more than it did. 

I gotta go give Buzz a good talking to now...I can't believe him sometimes!


----------



## Disneyolic

Thanks you two. I just am very interested in the price of living in different places. You can buy a decent 3 BR 2 Ba home here for about $200,000 but the property taxes are going to be about $6000 a year at least. Plus our state tax is 8% in this area. 

Thanks for the info. 

Psst....I think the stripper comment was funny!


----------



## KathyRN137

Linnie The Pooh said:


> That is so *NOT* true! Buzz is in so much trouble right now. He's grounded off these boards for saying that about me!!!




Yeah, like we really _believed_ him when he wrote that, Lin!!   


Keith,

Hope you had good luck; what a cute gift presentation!  (I typed present presentation, but that didn't look right.)  BTW, who plays the water polo again?? I don't remember.  


Kathy


----------



## KathyRN137

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I was born in Bellevue,




Okay, I am _not_ going there, but I am so tempted....


Kathy


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

I think for revenge on Buzz and the stripper remark, I'll tell the dry cleaner's story. Ok, here goes. 

One day, late in the afternoon he was busy running around and asked me to pick up his dry cleaning as a favor. I always make him do it, but it's right around the corner from our house so I thought I'd be nice and help him out. 

So it was around 5:30 ish and the place was jam packed. A lady comes from the back and sees that I'm next so she asks if she can help me. I said, "Dry cleaning for Mills." 

She says, "Oh for Buzz. I'll get that for you." He's a regular there. 

I'm waiting and pretty soon she comes back out with his clothes and oh my. When he scooped all his clothes off the closet floor to take in the dry cleaners, he accidentally got a pair of his underwear in there too. 

They had hung his underwear from clips on a hanger (like they do for pants) with the hole in the butt facing out so everyone could see it and to make things even worse, on the underwear they had put a big bright orange sticker that said, "SORRY! We were unable to get the stain out." 

I was mortified!! His holey stained underwear for all the folks to see!! I could've killed him. I haven't picked up his dry cleaning since. 

And Buzz was mad then-"Why did they even clean them? Wouldn 't they have known that was an accident? I never bring my underwear to the cleaners." Uh, well, you did so they gave it their best shot and apparently couldn't get them clean.  So embarrassing. All his clothes hanging there with his underwear.


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

KathyRN137 said:


> Yeah, like we really _believed_ him when he wrote that, Lin!!



That's true!


----------



## momshadow

My DH was born and raised there. I spent 16 years and went to RMC. No stripping though.


----------



## Disneyolic

Linnie The Pooh said:


> I think for revenge on Buzz and the stripper remark, I'll tell the dry cleaner's story. Ok, here goes.


Thanks for the story Lin. I can really imagine it too because my first job ever in high school was working at a dry cleaners. Best job ever ...  

Now, who keep around holey underwear with stains in them?  I magically find a place to file them. Of course, none of my own are like that ...


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

Disneyolic said:


> Thanks for the story Lin. I can really imagine it too because my first job ever in high school was working at a dry cleaners. Best job ever ...
> 
> Now, who keep around holey underwear with stains in them?  I magically find a place to file them. Of course, none of my own are like that ...



I know! Why keep icky underwear around?? I guess that's just part of the magic of being Buzz....


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> Yeah, like we really _believed_ him when he wrote that, Lin!!



Well, I did after hearing about her wearing Spiked Heels when she went Snowmobile'n




KathyRN137 said:


> Hope you had good luck; what a cute gift presentation!  (I typed present presentation, but that didn't look right.)  BTW, who plays the water polo again?? I don't remember.



Kathy from your mouth to the Slot machines ears, we are headed up this Thursday and will probably get to the Casino Friday night after Swimlovers last game of the day.  I'll be out of touch until we come back on Sunday so if I don't post by Sunday night that means we are kicking back in the Players Suite at the Casino


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> Okay, I am _not_ going there, but I am so tempted....
> Kathy



Yeah, That is what I thinking, isn't that the name of a famous hospital for the ....well you know...criminally insane


----------



## Goofster57

Linnie The Pooh said:


> They had hung his underwear from clips on a hanger (like they do for pants) with the hole in the butt facing out so everyone could see it and to make things even worse, on the underwear they had put a big bright orange sticker that said, "SORRY! We were unable to get the stain out."



That Amish cheese will get you every time


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> I’m not counting on it…although last time we did walk out with $7 of their money.



Hey, $7 in your pocket is better than their pocket  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> $100 each? You guys went nuts! Good for you. All you have to remember is that the same $100 in Disney World could have gotten you a t-shirt or two glasses of beer.



  Good point!



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> Sup wit da Yahooty? Is that a Cancuck thing?



I dunno if it is a Canuck thing or not.  I heard it on the radio one day and I've been using it since  



			
				Tinkerboo said:
			
		

> That one of the right is quite the looker...



I'm guessing that's your boyfriend  



			
				Linnie said:
			
		

> That is so NOT true! Buzz is in so much trouble right now. He's grounded off these boards for saying that about me!!!



OH Linnie  

You have my sympathies  


*ETA:  Can Buzz be off grounding now and come out play??  It's too quiet around here without him  *



			
				Linnie said:
			
		

> They had hung his underwear from clips on a hanger (like they do for pants) with the hole in the butt facing out so everyone could see it and to make things even worse, on the underwear they had put a big bright orange sticker that said, "SORRY! We were unable to get the stain out."
> 
> I was mortified!! His holey stained underwear for all the folks to see!! I could've killed him. I haven't picked up his dry cleaning since.



   How freakin' embarrassing!!!



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Well, I did after hearing about her wearing Spiked Heels when she went Snowmobile'n


----------



## blue_river

News for my buddies on this side of the boards:

High speed is now available for me!!!!!!!!!!!

    

Should be getting it within a week or two


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> News for my buddies on this side of the boards:
> 
> High speed is now available for me!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Should be getting it within a week or two


 That should mean an update just about every day!


----------



## TnkrBoo

you forgot one very important halloween decoration...


----------



## Goofster57

GO PADRES    GO PADRES


Oh Yeah, Never mind


----------



## TnkrBoo

Goofster57 said:


> GO PADRES    GO PADRES
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah, Never mind



too soon...the wound is still fresh.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

I'm off restriction!        

Actually, I went to Vegas.  The Rockies & Seahawks each made me enough money to pay for a meal in WDW.   

Lin DID live in Vegas for a few months before we met but she worked at a casino.

This Vegas trip was wonderful.  I caught some nice "rays" at the Mirage Pool.  Very relaxing and a nice base tan for vacation.   

Also, I didn't end up in the lobby wearing only my stained underwear.  Another bonus!   

Speaking of those underwear.  They were earmarked to hit the trash and that's why they were on the floor.  However, in my haste, they ended up in the dry clean only pile.  Also, there was no stain that I could see.    I can't believe they put the Orange sticker on them.   

5 sleeps !!!!!!


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Speaking of those underwear.  They were earmarked to hit the trash and that's why they were on the floor.  However, in my haste, they ended up in the dry clean only pile.  Also, there was no stain that I could see.    I can't believe they put the Orange sticker on them.
> 
> 5 sleeps !!!!!!


Since they  "know" you at the drycleaners, they were probably having some fun with you!


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Actually, I went to Vegas.  The Rockies & Seahawks each made me enough money to pay for a meal in WDW.
> 
> This Vegas trip was wonderful.  I caught some nice "rays" at the Mirage Pool.  Very relaxing and a nice base tan for vacation.
> 
> Also, I didn't end up in the lobby wearing only my stained underwear.  Another bonus!



Got a love those business trips!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> Got a love those business trips!


----------



## Disneyolic

What can we look forward to next with pictures?  

Or do we need to beg Buzz & Lin some more for stories?


----------



## Goofster57

We may need Buzz and Linnie to step in with a story or two, we are headed out of town this weekend to Ventura, maybe we will come across something good that I can report on.


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> We may need Buzz and Linnie to step in with a story or two, we are headed out of town this weekend to Ventura, maybe we will come across something good that I can report on.


Oh amuse me and take pictures of anything. Highway ... blah blah. I don't care. It just gives me my California fix!


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

Goofster57 said:


> Well, I did after hearing about her wearing Spiked Heels when she went Snowmobile'n



 Eeek, wouldn't that be a sight!!


----------



## blue_river

Count me in for some more stories from Buzz & Linnie


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

_...so I jumped ship in Hong Kong, and I made my way over to Tibet... and I got myself a job as a looper on this golf course in the Himalayas.  On my first day guess who they give me?  That's right, the Dali Llama himself.  The flowing robes, the baldness... striking.

So we're on the first the tee, and the Lama hauls off and hits one into the crevasse of this 10,000' glacier.  You know what he says to me?  Gunga, Galunga._


Oh Wait!  That's Caddyshack.  Sorry.   

No new stories.


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


> _...so I jumped ship in Hong Kong, and I made my way over to Tibet... and I got myself a job as a looper on this golf course in the Himalayas.  On my first day guess who they give me?  That's right, the Dali Llama himself.  The flowing robes, the baldness... striking.
> 
> So we're on the first the tee, and the Lama hauls off and hits one into the crevasse of this 10,000' glacier.  You know what he says to me?  Gunga, Galunga._
> 
> 
> Oh Wait!  That's Caddyshack.  Sorry.
> 
> No new stories.


Brilliant!

Anyone want to hear my not as exciting camping story?


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Anyone want to hear my not as exciting camping story?



Sure!!!

I wish I had a story to tell.........


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> Sure!!!
> 
> I wish I had a story to tell.........




You're telling one goofball!   


It's called a Trip Report.  Sheesh!


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I was too embarrassed to purchase them.


At least you were being smart ... well, sorta ...


----------



## KathyRN137

Looks like its gonna be a looong weekend.....


Kathy


----------



## Disneyolic

About 1 month after Rob & I first met he wanted to take me camping in the Adirondacks. Me, being the ever so pleasing girlfriend who said she "loves camping" told him sure! He chose a spot that is pretty remote smack dab in the middle of the Adirondacks. This place had a place you signed in and picked your own campsite. There were no bathrooms - it was a free place.

We had bought meats for speadies to cook on the grill. It was nightfall and Rob was cooking on the grill whilst I was getting the pasta salad out and setting up in our screen tent. I kept hearing crackling noises in the woods, but couldn't see anything as it was very dark. Only light was the firelight. At one point I was behind Rob and heard a very large SNAP in the woods. Rob grabbed the flashlight and there were two beady eyes looking at us - attached to a big brown bear. 

Holy crap! I freaked out. I ran to his truck and got in. Rob grabbed some pots and headed to the truck too as the bear was invading our campsite. Rob was banging the pots together to try to scare the bear but there was no scaring it. In fact, the bear made a mean snarling sound and that's when Rob opened the door and jumped in the truck immediately. 

Did I mention that it was summer and close to 90 degrees outside? I was afraid that the bear would come over to the truck and put it's claws in an open window. So, I wouldn't let Rob open the windows even a crack. So, we sat there, sweating like crazy, and the fire died out. It was pitch black. So dark that I tried opening my eyes even wider because I doubted they were open I could not see. Rob occasionally would turn on the truck lights to see the bear rummaging through our stuff. 

Did I mention that I had to pee? I held that pee for I don't know how long. There was no where to drive for miles so we didn't bother. Finally, Rob got the flashlight and did a camp search and saw no bear. I was nearly in tears and told Rob I had to pee and he directed me in the woods. I told him no way. I was going at the tree by the truck and he was going to stand right beside me. That was the most humiliating thing ever. I mean, I can sleep with the guy but I couldn't pee in front of him.  

We got in our tent and it proceeded to storm out that night but I never heard any of it. I was so exhausted I passed out.

And that is my camping story ...


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Now *THAT'S* a good story.    

Heidi, tell that one story again about when you were locked in the mens room for 29 hours at the Mini-Mart with nothing but a six pack of beer and a sack Ring Dings.

I never get sick of that one.


----------



## Goofster57

It's good to be back.....I think 

I'm surprised this thread is still open,

Peeing on a tree in a Wal-Mart bathroom for 29 hours while looking for a ball in a glacier while a bear is eating ring -dings....did I miss any thing.

And I thought we had a good weekend


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> It's good to be back.....I think
> 
> I'm surprised this thread is still open,
> 
> Peeing on a tree in a Wal-Mart bathroom for 29 hours while looking for a ball in a glacier while a bear is eating ring -dings....did I miss any thing.
> 
> And I thought we had a good weekend


This is what happens when you fail to post any Disneyland photos ...

Just sayin' ...


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Dude, if this gets locked up before mine I'd be surprised.  I'm shooting for a record.

BTW:  Come on over and join us.  Link below.


----------



## blue_river

Catching up over here.  I need two of me to go around  



Montana Disney Fan said:


> You're telling one goofball!
> 
> 
> It's called a Trip Report.  Sheesh!



HEY!  

It's not the same thing.



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> In high school I was arrested for stealing candy from the grocery store (can I say candy on these forums?)...



I don't think so  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> I was too embarrassed to purchase them.



Smart but sad



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> My dad was so proud when he picked me up at the police station.



Must be guy thing  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> That leads to my next story.  How on Earth did I ever end up in the military...?



I guess we'll have to wait for this story when you guys get back.



			
				Kathy said:
			
		

> Looks like its gonna be a looong weekend.....



 



			
				Disneyolic said:
			
		

> Holy crap! I freaked out. I ran to his truck and got in. Rob grabbed some pots and headed to the truck too as the bear was invading our campsite. Rob was banging the pots together to try to scare the bear but there was no scaring it. In fact, the bear made a mean snarling sound and that's when Rob opened the door and jumped in the truck immediately.



Pish posh...it's just a wee bear.  Doesn't even compare to a SHARK 

Great story  



			
				MDF said:
			
		

> Heidi, tell that one story again about when you were locked in the mens room for 29 hours at the Mini-Mart with nothing but a six pack of beer and a sack Ring Dings.
> 
> I never get sick of that one.



You want to hear it again???  Even I'm tired of that one  

BTW - who knew you could get drunk on three beer  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> It's good to be back.....I think
> 
> I'm surprised this thread is still open,



Welcome Back    

(I'm a little late on the welcome)   

We'll blame Buzz if it gets closed


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I need two of me to go around



   

 

If there were two of you, you could be at WDW and DL next year


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> We'll blame Buzz if it gets closed



LOL  I'll delete it.  I don't want that on my conscience.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> If there were two of you, you could be at WDW and DL next year



Now that would be the cats MEOW


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> LOL  I'll delete it.  I don't want that on my conscience.



You have a conscience??


----------



## KathyRN137

blue_river said:


> You have a conscience??




Well, Pinocchio had the cricket...

...Buzz must have a barfly.  


Kathy


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Nope, it was the chicken wings.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Hey Goofster. Don't know what universe I have been living in that I did not know you had a report over here. I spent pretty much my entire shift tonight reading through it. I love all you DL pictures so far. I can't wait to visit again, that trip is still a few years off though. 

Lin, the underwear story is hilarious! So embarrasing though. 

DM, that camping story sounds horrifying. I would have had a heart attack from fear. I am definitely NOT a camping girl. The extent of my camping experience was going to a lakeside campsite in Sandbanks where there is a bathroom, showers, and a convience store. We had to pack up and go back home after one day because I got sick after spending the whole day in the lake.


----------



## Disneyolic

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> DM, that camping story sounds horrifying. I would have had a heart attack from fear. I am definitely NOT a camping girl. The extent of my camping experience was going to a lakeside campsite in Sandbanks where there is a bathroom, showers, and a convience store. We had to pack up and go back home after one day because I got sick after spending the whole day in the lake.


Uhm ... I'm not a camping girl either! But when you're in "new love" you say you like things and _believe_ you really like them. Then a year goes by and you were wondering why you said those things ... I'm a hotel gal, preferably Disney hotel.


----------



## DisDancerina

Count me in as a hotel gal too!... Oh Yeah, Nice TR!!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

I've always had a saying:  "My idea of roughing it is a hotel with no bar".


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I've always had a saying:  "My idea of roughing it is a hotel with no bar".



 I am a hotel girl as well. It has to be a nice hotel as well. No Super 8 for me.


----------



## Goofster57

OK as promised on some thread I finally started the report on my girls Trainer for the Day experience at Sea World San Diego.

Here is the link

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1613741

Enjoy


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> OK as promised on some thread I finally started the report on my girls Trainer for the Day experience at Sea World San Diego.
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1613741
> 
> Enjoy



Woohoo!!

On my way


----------



## Goofster57

So since it is Womens Water Polo season out here in Southern California we havent been out to the park for a while, we have been spending our weekends at Swimlovers tournaments.

So I thought that I would post a few pictures I took at the Ventura Tournament a few weekends ago.

Here are the girls in action
















Between games Sorceress and I headed to check out the local beach


























After the last game we headed to the Ventura Pier for a bite to eat









































And Yes the sign says Bait now I just thought it was a play on words.






But if you look to the left of the menu you will see you can purchase Squid Bags and Mackerel Trays






I think they got my order of Fish and Chips confused with the Mackerel Tray

We had a really good time and a lot of fun.

We even caught a glimpse of Santa Claus on the drive home


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Those beach and pier shots are beautiful. 

I had never seen water polo before and always wondered how it was played.


----------



## Goofster57

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> I had never seen water polo before and always wondered how it was played.



Think Ice Hockey in the pool, using a ball instead of a puck.

I believe that it is just as physical as Ice Hockey, well they don't slammed into the boards, but you would not believe what goes on under the surface of the water.  Swimlover is covered in bruises and scratches after a tournament.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

I liked the Water Polo segment in Caddyshack.  Now what do they use the Baby Ruth for in that crazy sport??


----------



## blue_river

Wow!  I love the beach shots Goofster  

The water polo shots are pretty cool too.

I've never watched the sport either and had no idea how rough it is.


Thanks for sharing that with us


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> But if you look to the left of the menu you will see you can purchase Squid Bags and Mackerel Trays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they got my order of Fish and Chips confused with the Mackerel Tray




Yummy.


Kathy


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Fish & Chips... Mackeral Tray... Same thing right!!


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Fish & Chips... Mackeral Tray... Same thing right!!



I guess if you close your eyes and plug your nose


----------



## Goofster57

I came across some pictures I took back in May of this year, so I thought I would do a little mini pictorial report of Tomorrowland.

This is the Astro Orbiter that was moved out to the entrance of Tomorrowland during the last big refurbishment.





















Here is some of the architecture that can be seen as you enter Tomorrowland

You can see the old People Mover/Rocket Rod track entering the building on the lower right











Here is the entrance to Star Tours











This is looking towards Innoventions






This is where the Astro Orbiter ( Rocket Ships) used to be, now this thing comes to life every 20 minutes or so spins around, plays futuristic music and.well thats about it.






The arms with the DISH network satellite dishes rise up to the sky as if sending a message to outer space.






Here is where the fast passes for Buzz are located (to the left) and the exit from Buzz 






Which takes you through the Little Green Men Store Command











Where you can purchase pins











Or any thing Buzz you could think of






This is the exit of the Buzz Light Year ride






All of these people are standing at the Kiosk that enables you to send a copy of your picture to an E-mail address






This usually takes longer to do then the ride itself, sorry to say it isnt the Kiosks fault, it is usually Pilot Error.

Next up we continue the journey


----------



## Goofster57

Here is where you start your journey to ride Buzz











Once inside you receive your briefing from the Top Space Ranger himself






And load up in your Space Vehicles






Now I dont have any shots of the inside of the ride because I am to competitive to ride the ride and not blast away at every thing.

Across from the Little Green Men Store Command is.another exit shop.

This is called Star Traders






Those are Neon Mickeys that make it look like Mickey is tumbling through space when they are lit up at night.






This is a Star Wars section that is located at the exit of Star Tours











On the other end of Star Traders is where the Tomorrowland Arcade is located.











Outside of the Arcade is the exit for Space Mountain






Where you can buy your ride photo






Back outside and you can see the line for Space Mountain on the top of the theatre for Honey I Shrunk the Audience











This is the entrance to Space Mountain






This is a little plaza area located in front of Space Mountain, Honey and Innoventions.





















Hang in there only a few more to go


----------



## Goofster57

This is the Innoventions building






A small shop across from Innoventions handles the merchandise for the Jedi Training Academy and back then the soon to open Nemo Submarine ride






Here is were they hold the Jedi Training Academy











We have seen the show a couple of times and it is very enjoyable to watch

In the back of the Jedi Academy is the Tomorrowland Terrace…now that is not what it is called today, but that is what I will always call it.






They serve your regular Disney fare of Hamburgers, Chicken and Salads.






Here is the Nemo ride before it’s Grand Opening, remember I took these back in May






You can see the Monorail station above the Nemo ride



























Next to Nemo is the Autopia attraction
















And Last but not least is a picture of the gang that put up with me and my picture taking that day. 






Thanks guys

Hope you enjoyed this brief glimpse into Tomorrowland at Disneyland


----------



## KathyRN137

Yes! I did enjoy it; very much!!  Thanks Keith!

It's so interesting... having never been to DL but only WDW... seeing the attractions one usually associates with other parks in the Magic Kingdom!  A bit disorienting; (but you can disorient this Easterner with a trip to DL any time!)

Perhaps some day....  


Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> Perhaps some day....
> Kathy



Hey, We have lots of really nice RV parks out here  

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Disneyolic

Totally cool looking at the Tomorrowland photos. Thank you. I remember getting a burger at the Tomorrowland Terrace and having to scrape everything off from it as I like my burgers plain. Then somewhere around Tomorrowland my cousins and I watched the Pina Colada song guy! Thrilling...


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Disneyland is sooooo much better than MK.

Thanks Keith.  Good pix!


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Then somewhere around Tomorrowland my cousins and I watched the Pina Colada song guy! Thrilling...



Thats a new one on me, what exactly did he do...I mean besides sing




Montana Disney Fan said:


> Disneyland is sooooo much better than MK.



I would have to agree on this point, I like MK too, but Disneyland is my favorite between the two, with Epcot still being my favorite Disney park

Hey it's late shouldn't you be on the links by now?


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> Thats a new one on me, what exactly did he do...I mean besides sing


Uhm ... he played the piano, and he sang. And he played the piano. And he talked to the audience. That's about it. The only song I knew was the Pina Colada song. I wanted to keep riding the rides but I was outvoted 3 to 1. Oh well. 

I do like pina coladas ...


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Uhm ... he played the piano, and he sang. And he played the piano. And he talked to the audience. That's about it. The only song I knew was the Pina Colada song. I wanted to keep riding the rides but I was outvoted 3 to 1. Oh well.
> 
> I do like pina coladas ...


----------



## blue_river

Okay...Catching up over here!!

When you post pic by pic like that, it makes it seem like such a huge park.

I don't really know the size of DL but I do remember one of the bus drivers on our last trip to WDW saying that the parking lot at MK is bigger than DL.

Is that true?

I just find that hard to believe.

Anyways, thanks for sharing your tour with us Keith.  I enjoyed the journey through your eyes....er lens  

Now I'm heading over to finally check out the Sea World pictures


----------



## blue_river




----------



## blue_river




----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> When you post pic by pic like that, it makes it seem like such a huge park.
> 
> I don't really know the size of DL but I do remember one of the bus drivers on our last trip to WDW saying that the parking lot at MK is bigger than DL.
> 
> Is that true?



It is true all the parks at WDW dwarf Disneyland, it's said that Walt just didn't realize when he started in Anaheim how popular the park would be.


----------



## blue_river

I drink alone.............


Ya........with nobody else


----------



## blue_river

........I prefer to be by myself



So where are the halloween pictures you mentioned


or was it ...... well you mentioned something about posting new pics


----------



## blue_river

So......


Who won the game?


----------



## blue_river

You WHO!!!

Goofster!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Helllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Updates..............we awnat updates!!!


Get with it eh?


heh


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

LOL!      


blue's been at the cooking sherry again.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> blue's been at the cooking sherry again.



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


this is my hideout


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

dang blue.  let me bust out my Canadian Whiskey so I can catch up to you and quote lyrics...

I hate it when someone is drunker than I am on the boards.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> dang blue.  let me bust out my Canadian Whiskey so I can catch up to you and quote lyrics...
> 
> I hate it when someone is drunker than I am on the boards.



okie dokei smokey     


I have about 30 min. to kill before gettig into a movie


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Well, in that case.  Here's a sneak peek of our first night out.







It went downhill from this point.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Well, in that case.  Here's a sneak peek of our first night out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went downhill from this point.



  


love it!!!!!!!!!!!


more more more


----------



## blue_river

Ewwwwwwwww

That's so close up.......


I can seeee your nose hairs


----------



## blue_river

Did you ever seem to have one of those days
When everyone seemed to be on your case
From your teacher all the waydown to your best girlfriend
Well, that used to happen to me all the time
But I found a way to get out of it

Sittin in the classroom thinkin its a drag
Listening to the teacher rap--just aint my bag
When two bells ring you know its my cue
Gonna meet the boys on floor number 2

Smokin in the boys room
Smokin in the boys room
Teacher dont you fill me up with your rules
Everybody knows that smokin aint allowed in school


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

I prefer the Motley Crue version of that little diddy.     

yes, nose hairs.  not good.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

i think i spy a "boog" also.


----------



## KathyRN137

_Get down!
Boogie oogie oogie!
Get down!
Boogie oogie oogie....._


*Kathy*


----------



## Goofster57

OK kids everyone back in their seats it's quiet time and if you are all good little Girls and Buzz's, Uncle Goofster will tell you a story about his trip to Disneyland on Saturday.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

It's about damn time.   









Waiting...


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> OK kids everyone back in their seats it's quiet time and if you are all good little Girls and Buzz's, Uncle Goofster will tell you a story about his trip to Disneyland on Saturday.



Sheesh!  I'm sure glad to see you back.......I was stuck here all alone with Buzz and his boogers on the weekend


----------



## KathyRN137

"We're all in our places
with bright, shining faces...."

Kathy


----------



## blue_river

KathyRN137 said:


> "We're all in our places
> with bright, shining faces...."
> 
> Kathy



ya...well mine's still a little groggy yet.  Need some more caffeine


----------



## Goofster57

OK, Get your Milk and Cookies, for you Buzz what ever fried thing your eating this morning and here we go.....................

Disneyland opened at 8:00 Saturday morning so we were up early and on our way.  The plan was to take some pictures of the Halloween decorations at the park, so here they are.

Here is the famous picture spot inside the turnstiles











The lamp post decorations






We went through the tunnel on the left on to Main Street




































Looking down Main Street towards the Hub





Looking back down Main Street towards the Train Station






We headed over for a quick trip on Buzz Lightyear, only scored 387,000, bad gun, the sights were off, and then headed over to Big Thunder Ranch to see the decorations there.
















And look who we found carved into a pumpkin






Next up we boarded the train for a trip around “Walt Disney’s Magic Kingdom”


----------



## Goofster57

As you can see the train was pretty empty






We were in the last car






Pulling out of the Frontierland Station on the way to Toontown.






Off in the distance is the Nightmare Before Christmas Haunted Mansion, I never made it back over there for pictures, so I guess Ill just have to go back again.

Inside Splash Mountain and thats not my flash being reflected in the glass, because you shouldnt use flashes while in the rides






Next is a blurry picture of the back of Big Thunder Ranch, we were really booking it






Here is the Fence Post






And then we finally arrived at the Toontown station






There were a few items of luggage that needed to be loaded before we could be off again.






Across from the station is Disneylands version of Princess for a Day











I will put it on my list for a pictorial tour in the future

As we pulled out of the station you could see the Matterhorn in the distance






And then we passed the close ISASW, it is getting its Christmas make over











As our journey continued was passed two Audioanamatronic gardeners











Arriving at the Tomorrowland station we caught a glimpse of the Autopia cars speeding by





















Then we headed off to the Main Street station, but that will have to continued in the next posting


----------



## KatGarcia

Great pics! And the commentary, as usual is hilarious! I'm so glad we got to see DL this past june! Lovin the Halloween decorations! Nice to see u updating again!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

How often do they open at 8am?  How do you find out what time they open?

On those train pictures, it looks like the seats run different than the train at MK.  Is that right?

I like the shot of the fence post.   

DL is definately prettier than MK.  Just needs a bigger a castle.   

It looks cold.  What was the temp?

We actually did Autopia once.     What were we thinking?

Thanks goof.  I love the graphical tour.  Pretty pictures make Buzz happy.


----------



## Goofster57

KatGarcia said:


> Great pics! And the commentary, as usual is hilarious! I'm so glad we got to see DL this past june! Lovin the Halloween decorations! Nice to see u updating again!



Thanks, I keep telling my wife that she just doesnt appreciate me humor enough and as soon as I get home I going to march straight out of my room in the garage and show her your post.


The Last couple of months have been full of water polo games with my youngest, but the season ends in a few weeks so we will have our weekends free again.


Thank for stopping by, look for some more from this visit soon.





Montana Disney Fan said:


> How often do they open at 8am?  How do you find out what time they open?



Most Saturdays in the off season, you can go to the Disneyland web site and click on the calendar link towards the top of the page.  They usually have a few month in advanced posted.



Montana Disney Fan said:


> On those train pictures, it looks like the seats run different than the train at MK.  Is that right?



They have one train that the seats face the front like WDWs



Montana Disney Fan said:


> It looks cold.  What was the temp?



It was very overcast  in the 60s in the morning, which was a good thing for the guys on the fire lines out here, it eventually burned off and got up to the 80s by the afternoon



Montana Disney Fan said:


> Pretty pictures make Buzz happy.  Pirate



Buzz Happy=Goofster Happy


----------



## blue_river

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I love the Halloween pictures!!!!!!!


Back later for more comments...have to get ready for work and then pick up the girls.  See - I didn't forget today


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Back later for more comments...have to get ready for work and then pick up the girls.  See - I didn't forget today



I'm sure they appreciate that too.


----------



## Disneyolic

Love the pics again! Gosh ... I hope you can keep this up for another couple of years for me ...


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Love the pics again! Gosh ... I hope you can keep this up for another couple of years for me ...



Hey DM, as long as I remember to charge the battery not a problem


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Great pictures Goof, I love the parks when they are decorated for Halloween.


----------



## Goofster57

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Great pictures Goof, I love the parks when they are decorated for Halloween.



The best time out here is Christmas, they really pull out all the stops


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> The best time out here is Christmas, they really pull out all the stops


Oh my goodness! I bet it gets darn right dangerous out there with no stops at Christmastime!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> OK, Get your Milk and Cookies, *for you Buzz what ever fried thing your eating this morning* and here we go.....................



 

We just never know!

Always keepin' it interesting for us  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

>



I love this picture!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> The best time out here is Christmas, they really pull out all the stops



Okay - I really really can't wait to see those pictures    

I love Christmas


----------



## Goofster57

First a small picture update of Big Thunder Ranch, I discovered that I had not posted these in yesterdays report.





















OK with that out of the way lets get back on the train

Here we are pulling into the Main Street Train station











We decided that we would disembark here and head over to Disneys California Adventure to see the decorations there.

So off across the Esplanade we headed





















Next up under the Golden Gate Bridge and onto the Sunshine Plaza


----------



## Disneyolic

I love the the pic that shows the close proximity of California Adventure to Disneyland. The last time I was there it was a parking lot. Huh!

And I like the candy corn A's. I don't particularly like candy corns but they look cute as A's. 

Great job as always!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

LOL.  They changed the A in California to that Candy Corn.  Doooooood, that is sooooo  cooool!   

Esplanade?  That's quite a big word don't you think?


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

I love the giant candy corn!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> I love the giant candy corn!




Hey!  That was MY observation.   

Git yer own!!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Hey!  That was MY observation.
> 
> Git yer own!!



Hmmm, actually it appears that it was DM's observation first. I guess we are just a bunch of candy corn loving copycat's!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Hmmm, actually it appears that it was DM's observation first. I guess we are just a bunch of candy corn loving copycat's!




Doh!!!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Doh!!!


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Hey!  That was MY observation.
> 
> Git yer own!!





Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Hmmm, actually it appears that it was DM's observation first. I guess we are just a bunch of candy corn loving copycat's!





Montana Disney Fan said:


> Doh!!!


And just when I was going to speak up and say that was mine first ... you all resolved that!  

 
  
   
   ​


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> First a small picture update of Big Thunder Ranch, I discovered that I had not posted these in yesterdays report.



Now, that is pretty neat picture!!

Where are you today?  Must be actually working ...  ... just sayin'


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

Wow I love that giant candy corn!


----------



## Disneyolic

Linnie The Pooh said:


> Wow I love that giant candy corn!


Back off! The candy corn has been spoken for!


----------



## Goofster57

OK everyone settle down or you will have to go to the naughty mat for time out.

There will be plenty of Candy Corn   to go around in the next post, that should be up today.

As Blue suggested they have actually expected me to work these last few days.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> OK everyone settle down or you will have to go to the naughty mat for time out.



No comment  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> There will be plenty of Candy Corn   to go around in the next post, that should be up today.



Good!  I'm pretty bored today and I have a long stretch of work coming up starting Friday  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> As Blue suggested they have actually expected me to work these last few days.



The nerve of those people eh?

Don't they know you have fans waiting here?


----------



## blue_river

Are you working on it now?


----------



## blue_river




----------



## blue_river




----------



## blue_river

I'm feeling a little ignored at the moment


----------



## Goofster57

Blue just becasue my light is on does not mean anyone is home  

Have you thought about switching to Decaf Tea?


----------



## Goofster57

OK, We left off walking across the cement thing that connects the two parks (have to keep it simple for Buzz) for the rest of you the Esplanade and entered DCA.

Let the trip begin






The “Sunshine Plaza” has been transformed into a “Candy Corn Farm”































Even Minnie was into the Candy Corn look






As was the out door vending Kiosks






There were some strange crops being grown









































And right on cue to water the crops it started to drizzle a little






So you see Boys and Girls there is no need to fight over the Candy Corn there will be lots to go around

Next up a Bad Runway plan and a little kitten


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Blue just becasue my light is on does not mean anyone is home
> 
> Have you thought about switching to Decaf Tea?



Hmmmmmmmm

 


NOooooooooo

I don't like decaf


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> OK, We left off walking across the cement thing that connects the two parks (have to keep it simple for Buzz) for the rest of you the Esplanade and entered DCA.



 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> The Sunshine Plaza has been transformed into a Candy Corn Farm



OMGosh.......look at all the candy corn!!!!!!!!

Even the crops   LOL

That's so fun  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Next up a Bad Runway plan and a little kitten



A little kitten??????  Not a stray I hope


----------



## Goofster57

Here are a few extra shots I took that day for your enjoyment

The Bakery inside DCA






We had planned on getting a bite to eat until we saw this






To long of a line for us, so we moved on

Here is a picture of the runway in “Condor Flats”






Now who builds a runway with a thirteen story hotel at the end of it?






Around the corner is Grizzly River Run, here is the final drop






And the Geyser you have to go through






Here are a few shots of the grounds and pools at the Grand California Hotel


























In this shot you can see the very close proximity (Buzz that means really near by) to DCA
















And this is a really lousy picture of the lobby






If you pay close attention and really look around you can even find some wildlife
















And finally we found a shirt that was made especially for Sorceress






Hope you enjoyed the trip and we will get back to the park and find more things to take pictures of.


P.S. here is another one that slipped by me, this is the planter bed at the Train Station in Frontierland


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> A little kitten??????  Not a stray I hope



There are a number of Feral Cats (Buzz this means strays, wild, not tame) in and around Disneyland Resort.

The story is that back when the park first open they had a slight rat problem so one of the Imaginers got this ides to go to the local animal shelter and get some stray cats to release on property and thus the Urban Legends were as born.

I have knowledge of at least 7-8 different adult cats on property, now that was the first kitten I have seen in a while.

I have also heard that there is a group of people that are trapping them and taking them to the vet to be checked out and fixed and then returned.


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

Poor blue! I'll pay attention to ya!!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Just look at all that Candy Corn!

Judging from your pictures it appears that DL goes on overdrive with the decorations, much more so than WDW.

What a cute little kitten. If I had seen it I would have wanted to take it home.


----------



## Disneyolic

Did I mention that I don't really like candy corn? Pretty to look at ... yucky to eat. Gimme a peanut butter cup any day baby!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Disneyolic said:


> Did I mention that I don't really like candy corn? Pretty to look at ... yucky to eat. Gimme a peanut butter cup any day baby!



I love both! I would choose the peanut butter cup over the candy corn any day though.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> I have also heard that there is a group of people that are trapping them and taking them to the vet to be checked out and fixed and then returned.



Awww...Good!!   

I like the shirt that was made for Sorceress  



			
				Linnie said:
			
		

> Poor blue! I'll pay attention to ya!!



Thanks Linnie


----------



## BecBennett

I hate to sound naive... But can someone please explain the candy corn to me??  

I've seen so many pictures of the stuff and I just feel like I've missed a Disney joke or something...


----------



## Goofster57

BecBennett said:


> I hate to sound naive... But can someone please explain the candy corn to me??
> 
> I've seen so many pictures of the stuff and I just feel like I've missed a Disney joke or something...



You probably are having problems understanding the Candy Corn thing because you suffer from "Sanity" were most of the rest of us suffer from "Insanity"  

There is no Disney or inside joke, it was just that a few of the...."posters" were "discussing" who liked the Candy Corn more and it just kind of took off from there.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

DCA & DL definately decorate better than WDW.  Those shots are incredible!

The hotel looks nice.

When we were down there we never did the Grizzly water ride.  Looks fun!



			
				Goof said:
			
		

> You probably are having problems understanding the Candy Corn thing because you suffer from "Sanity" were most of the rest of us suffer from "Insanity"



I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> You probably are having problems understanding the Candy Corn thing because you suffer from "Sanity" were most of the rest of us suffer from "Insanity"
> 
> There is no Disney or inside joke, it was just that a few of the...."posters" were "discussing" who liked the Candy Corn more and it just kind of took off from there.



OMG!!!

My guts are busting this morning


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> My guts are busting this morning



The Boards do seem to be a little out of control this morning don't they.

What a great way to start a day


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

blue_river said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> My guts are busting this morning



I have been having the same problem Blue except I have been attempting to eat breakfast while reading/laughing. Not a good combination.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Goofster57 said:


> The Boards do seem to be a little out of control this morning don't they.
> 
> What a great way to start a day



The boards are crazy this morning! I am having trouble keeping up! So much for my ninja posting skills. 

I think that we all have a bit too much sugar in our systems after last night.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster said:
			
		

> The Boards do seem to be a little out of control this morning don't they.
> 
> What a great way to start a day



YES!  I'm so glad I didn't have to work today and miss out on it all  





Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> The boards are crazy this morning! I am having trouble keeping up! So much for my ninja posting skills.
> 
> I think that we all have a bit too much sugar in our systems after last night.



Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Disneyolic

I wonder why Blue Riverine hasn't posted here?


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> I wonder why Blue Riverine hasn't posted here?



Hmmmmmmm


GOOD POINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goofster57

So misunderstood


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> So misunderstood


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

blue_river said:


>


----------



## Blue Riverine

I was just wondering Goof ... Do you know the way to San Jose?

Did you leave your heart in San Francisco?

Is LA really your lady?


----------



## blue_river

Blue Riverine said:


> I was just wondering Goof ... Do you know the way to San Jose?
> 
> Did you leave your heart in San Francisco?
> 
> Is LA really your lady?



Blue Imposter strikes again!!!




ETA:  and notice that Goofster was offline!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneyolic

Blue Riverine said:


> I was just wondering Goof ... Do you know the way to San Jose?
> 
> Did you leave your heart in San Francisco?
> 
> Is LA really your lady?


These are intriguing questions for sure!


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


>



Great back to Therapy


----------



## Goofster57

Blue Riverine said:


> I was just wondering Goof ... Do you know the way to San Jose?
> 
> Did you leave your heart in San Francisco?
> 
> Is LA really your lady?




Yes


NO


Maybe


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> ETA:  and notice that Goofster was offline!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey Blue, who's side are you on here  ....I though I was your Bestest      DIS'er Friend.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Hey Blue, who's side are you on here  ....I though I was your Bestest      DIS'er Friend.



You are my bestest DIS friend  

BUT

I could say the same thing then eh?

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> You are my bestest DIS friend
> 
> BUT
> 
> I could say the same thing then eh?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Blue, I would never attempt to impersonate you, there is no way I could hope to achieve the greatness, the perfection, the funniness of your personality.

The truth will set me free...it will happen, the Impostor will be disclosed and I will be vindicated (is that legal in Canada?) maybe not tomorrow maybe not next week, but it will happen.


ETA: If the IP Address doesn't fit....YOU MUST ACQUIT


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Blue, I would never attempt to impersonate you, there is no way I could hope to achieve the greatness, the perfection, the funniness of your personality.
> 
> The truth will set me free...it will happen, the Impostor will be disclosed and I will be vindicated (is that legal in Canada?) maybe not tomorrow maybe not next week, but it will happen.



Aww........shucks  

I don't think it is you for a couple of reasons.

Although you were an easy target  

Buzz seems more likely...............

I have some theories


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> ETA: If the IP Address doesn't fit....YOU MUST ACQUIT


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> ETA: If the IP Address doesn't fit....YOU MUST ACQUIT



Rob has some sort of thing that captures the IP address.....we need to talk to him


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Rob has some sort of thing that captures the IP address.....we need to talk to him


Ah ha! The truth will soon come out.


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Ah ha! The truth will soon come out.



I still think it's Buzz!


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> I still think it's Buzz!


I'm beginning to think that myself. I just looked at the profile and Buzz's pic is there ...


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> I'm beginning to think that myself. I just looked at the profile and Buzz's pic is there ...



No fricken way!!!

Going to check it now


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

blue_river said:


> I still think it's Buzz!



No, I don't think so. If it was, I'd probably spill it. I really don't think it is.  He wouldn't be so obvious as to put his picture in the profile for people to see it. I think it's someone wanting us to think it's Buzz. 

Now won't I look stoopid if it is him?


----------



## Goofster57

Linnie The Pooh said:


> No, I don't think so. If it was, I'd probably spill it. I really don't think it is.  He wouldn't be so obvious as to put his picture in the profile for people to see it. I think it's someone wanting us to think it's Buzz.
> 
> Now won't I look stoopid if it is him?



I have to side with Linnie on this, I think it is someone that is trying to throw suspicion off them and on to buzz.

I checked the profile yesterday and there wasn't a picture and who ever it is could easily have taken the King shot from the thread.

Now if it is Buzz, I am the one standing next to Linnie with the stoopid look on my face.


----------



## Blue Riverine

Suspicion schmuspicion. I'm not Buzz but I think he makes a hot queenie or kingy? I posted my own picture in my profile just so I don't mess with you people any longer. Gee willakers.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> I have to side with Linnie on this, I think it is someone that is trying to throw suspicion off them and on to buzz.
> 
> I checked the profile yesterday and there wasn't a picture and who ever it is could easily have taken the King shot from the thread.
> 
> Now if it is Buzz, I am the one standing next to Linnie with the stoopid look on my face.



Gee thanks Goof.


----------



## blue_river

You're all under suspicion until further notice!!!


----------



## Disneyolic

Everyone's guilty until proven innocent!


----------



## Blue Riverine

How about a Disneyland Dis meet? I'd be willing to hop on my emu and travel south through the great states.


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Everyone's guilty until proven innocent!





Blue Riverine said:


> How about a Disneyland Dis meet? I'd be willing to hop on my emu and travel south through the great states.



Sounds good...how about like next was it February or March


----------



## Disneyolic

Blue Riverine said:


> How about a Disneyland Dis meet? I'd be willing to hop on my emu and travel south through the great states.



I'm going in 2009! Emu?


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

Blue Riverine said:


> Suspicion schmuspicion. I'm not Buzz but I think he makes a hot queenie or kingy? I posted my own picture in my profile just so I don't mess with you people any longer. Gee willakers.



I actually looked at the picture. Hoping to see who this was. Not too bright tonight, I guess.


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> OK, We left off walking across the cement thing that connects the two parks (have to keep it simple for Buzz) for the rest of you the Esplanade and entered DCA.



I'm so glad you esplaned that for us.....

Kathy


----------



## blue_river

KathyRN137 said:


> I'm so glad you esplaned that for us.....
> 
> Kathy



 

What a DIS day!  Time to call it a night I think


----------



## BecBennett

Goofster57 said:


> You probably are having problems understanding the Candy Corn thing because you suffer from "Sanity" were most of the rest of us suffer from "Insanity"
> 
> There is no Disney or inside joke, it was just that a few of the...."posters" were "discussing" who liked the Candy Corn more and it just kind of took off from there.



Ok, I get that, but that doesn't explain why DCA is covered in the stuff...


----------



## Goofster57

BecBennett said:


> Ok, I get that, but that doesn't explain why DCA is covered in the stuff...



Oh, That I can't help you with, sometimes I think the Disney Imagineers are more insane than we are.


----------



## Disneyolic

BecBennett said:


> Ok, I get that, but that doesn't explain why DCA is covered in the stuff...


Going with the Fall theme? Candy Corns ... Halloween/Fall. Seems simple enough.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

It's just candy corn.  Let's leave it at that.


Man!    Can we belabor a topic or what??

Ok Goof... Put up some more pix.

 



Oh, and one more thing:  That Candy Corn is cool.  MK don't get no Candy Corn.


----------



## Disneyolic

I wonder why there aren't any peanut butter cups?


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Firts!!

*burp*


----------



## Disneyolic

Sec2nd ... belch!


----------



## Disneyolic

Anyone up for spin the bottle?


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

That sounds choice dude!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Buzz + Photobucket = Trouble!


I love my new found talent.

I'm gunna moon you guys next.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> It's just candy corn.  Let's leave it at that.
> 
> 
> Man!    Can we belabor a topic or what??
> 
> Ok Goof... Put up some more pix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and one more thing:  That Candy Corn is cool.  MK don't get no Candy Corn.


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Anyone up for spin the bottle?



As long as I don't have to kiss my monitor!  


HEY

Gues what happned to me?

when I linked over here.....k?

following?

well..........the DIS asked for my passowrd


OMG

I thought maybe i was Banned


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Buzz + Photobucket = Trouble!
> 
> 
> I love my new found talent.
> 
> I'm gunna moon you guys next.



I'm WAITING


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> As long as I don't have to kiss my monitor!
> 
> 
> HEY
> 
> Gues what happned to me?
> 
> when I linked over here.....k?
> 
> following?
> 
> well..........the DIS asked for my passowrd
> 
> 
> OMG
> 
> I thought maybe i was Banned



huh huh huh   that woulda been cool dude.


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> I'm WAITING


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> huh huh huh   that woulda been cool dude.



 npooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


>



Nice butt DM


----------



## ncsjodi

You guys are just crazy mean! 

But, what can I say, I don't have anything else to do on a Friday night! Bring it on!


----------



## HomeschoolMama

Disneyolic said:


>


----------



## blue_river

ncsjodi said:


> You guys are just crazy mean!
> 
> But, what can I say, I don't have anything else to do on a Friday night! Bring it on!



Mean???  Us???

Nevah


----------



## blue_river

HomeschoolMama said:


>



SEeeeeeeeeeeee........your still in da loop HMama


----------



## HomeschoolMama

blue_river said:


> SEeeeeeeeeeeee........your still in da loop HMama


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

This place has been mod free for months!!


----------



## ncsjodi

I sure hope it's mod-free for your sake, Buzz. Wouldn't want you to get banned before you even finish day one of your trip report!!!


----------



## blue_river

ncsjodi said:


> I sure hope it's mod-free for your sake, Buzz. Wouldn't want you to get banned before you even finish day one of your trip report!!!



Really eh!


I have to type real slow now or I keep making mistakes.


I'm going to look back on these DIS days one day and it's gonna make me smile


----------



## GeminiAngel

I'm just having so much fun!  took me awhile to catch up over at Buzz's TR. I'm late but here to help crash your TR too!!   

Got my sam adams & Hot Buffalo Wing pretzels pieces! Party On!


----------



## blue_river

Last call for alcohol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





Sorry we missed ya Goofster!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

ist pritty late now.  im last guy stading.  not gud.  wun more vodka & im finishedth.  

wereh da frig is goof?


----------



## Disneyolic

What happened last night?

All I know is that I woke up with a tattoo on my left butt cheek that says:

Buzz is the GAT Master
but LtP Rulz!!! ​


----------



## Goofster57




----------



## Disneyolic

Goof! We figured out that you are the real Blue Riverine! So fess up ...


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Goof! We figured out that you are the real Blue Riverine! So fess up ...



Two people know of my innocence.me and the real Blue Riverine poster


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Disneyolic said:


> What happened last night?
> 
> All I know is that I woke up with a tattoo on my left butt cheek that says:
> 
> Buzz is the GAT Master
> but LtP Rulz!!! ​




     


It was fun.

Next Party should be right here.  In the Mod-Free Zone.


----------



## GeminiAngel

Goof -  What great pics! I decided to read your entire TR while waiting for Buzz to get around to his!  
I haven't been to DLR in almost 2 years. Your photos gave me the fix I needed, Thanks!   
What kind of camera did you use? the photos are stunning.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

GeminiAngel said:


> Goof -  What great pics! I decided to read your entire TR while waiting for Buzz to get around to his!
> I haven't been to DLR in almost 2 years. Your photos gave me the fix I needed, Thanks!
> What kind of camera did you use? the photos are stunning.




He borrowed blue_river's grenade launcher.


----------



## GeminiAngel

Montana Disney Fan said:


> He borrowed blue_river's grenade launcher.


----------



## Blue Riverine

I've got a heck of a hangover ... last near 2 days. But I finally dug myself out of the igloo in hopes of seeing some more Disneyland photographs. Can't a lonely Canuck get some DL photographs???


----------



## Goofster57

Blue Riverine said:


> I've got a heck of a hangover ... last near 2 days. But I finally dug myself out of the igloo in hopes of seeing some more Disneyland photographs. Can't a lonely Canuck get some DL photographs???



Sorry, Blue Riverine or Blue Rivera or who ever you are...Sorceress was feeling a bit under the weather this weekend so we stayed home and I waited on her hand and foot to help her make a speedy recovery.

Maybe next weekend


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> Sorry, Blue Riverine or Blue Rivera or who ever you are...Sorceress was feeling a bit under the weather this weekend so we stayed home and I waited on her hand and foot to help her make a speedy recovery.
> 
> Maybe next weekend


Well, what a sweetheart you were! I can wait until next week to view more pics!!! They are worth waiting for.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Awww, what a great husband!


----------



## Disneyolic

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Awww, what a great husband!


Not like that insensitive Buzz who makes Linnie make him burgers after surgery ...


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Disneyolic said:


> Not like that insensitive Buzz who makes Linnie make him burgers after surgery ...



So true


----------



## Goofster57

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Awww, what a great husband!



Yes, That Sorceress is one lucky women to have landed such a great catch as myself.....my abundant modesty prevents me from going on.....


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Disneyolic said:


> Not like that insensitive Buzz who makes Linnie make him burgers after surgery ...




Hey!!  :

She just did it when I went back to the hospital to retrive her Driver's License that she forgot.


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Hey!!  :
> 
> She just did it when I went back to the hospital to retrive her Driver's License that she forgot.


Ah ah ah! You forgot! Remember?


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

That's right DM, let him have it! I couldn't believe him that day....


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Linnie The Pooh said:


> That's right DM, let him have it! I couldn't believe him that day....




sorry 








mmmmm... burger....


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

It's ok, Buzz. I still love you. I like to think that you were just so worried about me that you forgot my stuff.  Frantic with worry, actually....


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Linnie The Pooh said:


> It's ok, Buzz. I still love you. I like to think that you were just so worried about me that you forgot my stuff.  Frantic with worry, actually....



Actually that's 100% true.  I couldn't imagine being home alone with those two monsters you created!


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Actually that's 100% true.  I couldn't imagine being home alone with those two monsters you created!



If I recall, you share some of the blame er "credit" too!


----------



## HomeschoolMama

Linnie The Pooh said:


> It's ok, Buzz. I still love you. I like to think that you were just so worried about me that you forgot my stuff.  Frantic with worry, actually....



Get a room, you two!


----------



## HomeschoolMama

I can't handle it *any more*!!!   
Your title is spelled wrong.  Sorry.   I was trying to ignore it, but I couldn't anymore.   And you people call yourselves friends...  Help the guy out, will ya?


----------



## Goofster57

HomeschoolMama said:


> I can't handle it *any more*!!!
> Your title is spelled wrong.  Sorry.   I was trying to ignore it, but I couldn't anymore.   And you people call yourselves friends...  Help the guy out, will ya?



Sorry.....It really bothers you huh?....I'll fix it right away.....


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

HomeschoolMama said:


> I can't handle it *any more*!!!
> Your title is spelled wrong.  Sorry.   I was trying to ignore it, but I couldn't anymore.   And you people call yourselves friends...  Help the guy out, will ya?




LOL!     

That's part of the "charm" of this report.  Don't change it!!!


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> LOL!
> 
> That's part of the "charm" of this report.  Don't change it!!!



Now Buzz that wouldn't be right to intentionally leave something that bothers someone else so I have to change it. 

ETA: Especially since HSM didn't participate or egg on the Hi-Jacking over the week-end...oh wait let me read back a bit.


----------



## Goofster57

HomeschoolMama said:


> I can't handle it *any more*!!!
> Your title is spelled wrong.  Sorry.   I was trying to ignore it, but I couldn't anymore.   And you people call yourselves friends...  Help the guy out, will ya?




OK HSM....I added the "S" into the title...hope that helps....


----------



## Disneyolic

HomeschoolMama said:


> I can't handle it *any more*!!!
> Your title is spelled wrong.  Sorry.   I was trying to ignore it, but I couldn't anymore.   And you people call yourselves friends...  Help the guy out, will ya?


I thought the same thing but never said anything. I guess I'm a nicer person ...  



Goofster57 said:


> OK HSM....I added the "S" into the title...hope that helps....


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> OK HSM....I added the "S" into the title...hope that helps....



   

Hiya buddy!  

Just checkin' in over here to see what's happening.

I see everyone is behaving......... 


Thought I throw this out here this morning...it's too quiet here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great day!!


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Hiya buddy!
> 
> Just checkin' in over here to see what's happening.
> 
> I see everyone is behaving.........
> 
> 
> Thought I throw this out here this morning...it's too quiet here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!!



I see you're returning to the scene of the crime.  

Don't forget to pick-up the girls


----------



## HomeschoolMama

Goofster57 said:


> Now Buzz that wouldn't be right to intentionally leave something that bothers someone else so I have to change it.
> 
> ETA: Especially since HSM didn't participate or egg on the Hi-Jacking over the week-end...oh wait let me read back a bit.





Goofster57 said:


> OK HSM....I added the "S" into the title...hope that helps....



Maybe you're name should be Jokester57, huh, mister?!    

For the record if you read Buzz's report, I said I didn't want to crash over here and get a bad rep, but peer pressure made me follow them.  They begged me to come, provided a link and _EVERYTHING_!


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

But now the "n" is gone. What happened to the "n"?


----------



## GeminiAngel




----------



## Goofster57

HomeschoolMama said:


> Maybe you're name should be Jokester57, huh, mister?!




I'm not sure what you mean?  




HomeschoolMama said:


> For the record if you read Buzz's report, I said I didn't want to crash over here and get a bad rep, but peer pressure made me follow them.  They begged me to come, provided a link and _EVERYTHING_!



So if they told you to run outside in a blizzard naked, grab a Canadian Goose and throw it in the Fry Daddy you would do it?


----------



## Goofster57

Linnie The Pooh said:


> But now the "n" is gone. What happened to the "n"?



 

OK, I'm thinking maybe you and Buzz do belong together, either that or have you noticed a pod like thing next your bed lately?


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

Goofster57 said:


> So if they told you to run outside in a blizzard naked, grab a Canadian Goose and throw it in the Fry Daddy you would do it?



I bet I know someone who would do that! And his name starts with B and ends with Z. 

Pod like thing next to my bed? What would that be?


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> I see you're returning to the scene of the crime.



Heh Heh Heh 

I could never stay away from this place!  It's my hideout I told ya  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Don't forget to pick-up the girls



Done!

Whew.

I didn't forget only because I had to pick them AFTER work


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> Heh Heh Heh
> 
> I could never stay away from this place!  It's my hideout I told ya



Me too.

I enjoy the "Mod-Free" atmosphere.  It allows me to say things like poop, b00bs, and Rat-Fart.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Me too.
> 
> I enjoy the "Mod-Free" atmosphere.  It allows me to say things like poop, b00bs, and Rat-Fart.



Shhhhhhhhh

That's probably only temporary


----------



## blue_river

Linnie The Pooh said:


> I bet I know someone who would do that! And his name starts with B and ends with Z.



 

I wouldn't doubt it!


----------



## HomeschoolMama

Goofster57 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean?
> So if they told you to run outside in a blizzard naked, grab a Canadian Goose and throw it in the Fry Daddy you would do it?



What?!  We don't see many blizzards in Texas...    Fry Daddy? I don't have one.  I sent it to Buzz and Linnie for their anniversary.


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I enjoy the "Mod-Free" atmosphere.  It allows me to say things like poop, b00bs, and Rat-Fart.



Buzz, Please this is my Trip Report Thread, it is a family board, so I would ask that you please refrain from using Linnie's pet names for you.


----------



## Goofster57

HomeschoolMama said:


> What?!  We don't see many blizzards in Texas...    Fry Daddy? I don't have one.  I sent it to Buzz and Linnie for their anniversary.



OK, Blizzard may be a little strong, I lived in Lubbock for a year so I know you get snow..at least in that part of the Lone Star State and no Fry Daddy

So we will make an adjustment

So if they told you to run out in your boots and spurs and grab a Prairie Dog and put him in the Open Pit Barbecue would you?


----------



## Disneyolic

Linnie The Pooh said:


> But now the "n" is gone. What happened to the "n"?


_I never claimed to be the sharpest crayon in the box_
Oh how true ...  



Montana Disney Fan said:


> Me too.
> 
> I enjoy the "Mod-Free" atmosphere.  It allows me to say things like poop, b00bs, and Rat-Fart.


Don't forget dingle-berries ... hee hee hee


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

Goofster57 said:


> Buzz, Please this is my Trip Report Thread, it is a family board, so I would ask that you please refrain from using Linnie's pet names for you.



   



			
				Diseyolic said:
			
		

> I never claimed to be the sharpest crayon in the box
> Oh how true ...



Hey!  That was taken totally out of context! I was saying something on the CB and the Tag Fairy got me!


----------



## Disneyolic

Linnie The Pooh said:


> Hey!  That was taken totally out of context! I was saying something on the CB and the Tag Fairy got me!


Speak to the 'puter cuz the ears ain't lis'nin.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Linnie The Pooh said:


> Hey!  That was taken totally out of context! I was saying something on the CB and the Tag Fairy got me!



LOL!     The Tag Fairy "nailed" that one!!


----------



## GeminiAngel

Where is the Mod?


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

GeminiAngel said:


> Where is the Mod?



blue killed her with that grenade launcher.


----------



## GeminiAngel

The party should be thrown on this TR.

The cat's away the mice will play!  The bar is open! Who cares that its Tuesday.


----------



## HomeschoolMama

Goofster57 said:


> OK, Blizzard may be a little strong, I lived in Lubbock for a year so I know you get snow..at least in that part of the Lone Star State and no Fry Daddy
> 
> So we will make an adjustment
> 
> So if they told you to run out in your boots and spurs and grab a Prairie Dog and put him in the Open Pit Barbecue would you?



Why, yes.  Yes I would...  Darn prairie dogs...  
I'm not near the panhandle.  We're talking near San Antonio here...


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

GeminiAngel said:


> The party should be thrown on this TR.



I'm *ALL* about that!

*Spam Fest!!!*

    
  
    
  
   ​


----------



## GeminiAngel

Now its Wed. I'm at work 7:05am Vegas time.  I say 
Vegas time, because that is just a fine time to open a beer here!  

Oh wait, I'm at work.  Ah, what the heck. bottoms up!


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> blue killed her with that grenade launcher.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I'm *ALL* about that!
> 
> *Spam Fest!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Count me in!!


----------



## Goofster57

OH...NO...Not Again


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> OH...NO...Not Again



We're unstoppable!


----------



## Disneyolic

Goof! What's up with the correct spelling of Disneyland? It's just not the same here anymore ...


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Disneyolic said:


> Goof! What's up with the correct spelling of Disneyland? It's just not the same here anymore ...



I'm not too fond of that either.


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I'm not too fond of that either.




Official Petition
Change "Disneyland" back to "Dineyland"

1. DM
2. Buzz


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Disneyolic said:


> Official Petition
> Change "Disneyland" back to "Dineyland"
> 
> 1. DM
> 2. Buzz



Actually, my vote is for *Dingoland*.  Sorry.


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Actually, my vote is for *Dingoland*.  Sorry.


Nobody would know what that would be plus it would be too "kary". People would think, "The dingo ate my baby!" So, too bad. You're on the petition whether you like it or not.


----------



## blue_river

I liked the original name, Dineyland.  It was soooo Goofster.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Disneyolic said:


> Nobody would know what that would be plus it would be too "kary". People would think, "The dingo ate my baby!" So, too bad. You're on the petition whether you like it or not.




Doh!


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> I liked the original name, Dineyland.  It was soooo Goofster.



Official Petition
Change "Disneyland" back to "Dineyland"

1. DM
2. Buzz
3. Blue


----------



## Blue Riverine

Disneyolic said:


> Official Petition
> Change "Disneyland" back to "Dineyland"
> 
> 1. DM
> 2. Buzz



You can add my name to change back to dineyland!


----------



## BecBennett

Whenever I see the spelling as Dineyland I always think of the movie "Bullet Proof" When Adam Sandler get's excited about going to "Dineyland!"  

Always gives me a chuckle.


----------



## Disneyolic

BecBennett said:


> Whenever I see the spelling as Dineyland I always think of the movie "Bullet Proof" When Adam Sandler get's excited about going to "Dineyland!"
> 
> Always gives me a chuckle.


Does that mean we can add your name to our petition?



blue_river said:


> I liked the original name, Dineyland.  It was soooo Goofster.



Official Petition
Change "Disneyland" back to "Dineyland"

1. DM
2. Buzz
3. Heidi
4. Blue Riverine


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

Add me to the list. 

Dineyland has charm.


----------



## Disneyolic

Linnie The Pooh said:


> Add me to the list.
> 
> Dineyland has charm.


Official Petition
Change "Disneyland" back to "Dineyland"

1. DM
2. Buzz
3. Heidi
4. Blue Riverine
5. Linnie


----------



## wvdislover

Go back to Dineyland!!!  It keeps things more fun and quirky!


----------



## Disneyolic

wvdislover said:


> Go back to Dineyland!!!  It keeps things more fun and quirky!


Official Petition
Change "Disneyland" back to "Dineyland"

1. DM
2. Buzz
3. Heidi
4. Blue Riverine
5. Linnie
6. wvdislover



  
  ​


----------



## goofster577

*ifr i get vote then also dineyland is my vote.  i like be part of team.   


Booh Yaaah!!!!!*


----------



## Disneyolic

goofster577 said:


> *ifr i get vote then also dineyland is my vote.  i like be part of team.
> 
> 
> Booh Yaaah!!!!!*



Official Petition
Change "Disneyland" back to "Dineyland"


1. DM
2. Buzz
3. Heidi
4. Blue Riverine
5. Linnie
6. wvdislover
7. Goofster577



  
  
​


----------



## Montana Diznee Fan

goofster577 said:


> *ifr i get vote then also dineyland is my vote.  i like be part of team.
> 
> 
> Booh Yaaah!!!!!*


If you can then so can't me. Dineyland rulez!


----------



## GeminiAngel

What the heck. Count me in too.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goof!  Buzz is comin' to town.   

Let's hook up, hold hands, and skip down the middle of main street, USA.  It's the heartbeat of America, the heartbeat of a holiday.  You see the great smiling faces up and down the street
Its remarkable how friendly all the people can be
Im walking right down the middle of Main Street USA


I want a girl just like the girl that married dear old dad
She was a pearl and the only girl that daddy ever had
A good old-fashioned girl with heart so true
One who loves no body else but you
Oh, I want a girl just like the girl that married dear old dad


Im walking right down the middle of Main Street USA
You know its no illusion its a dream thats here to stay
If ya wanna tie up your life you ought to find yourself here
Youre welcome any time you have the mind to appear
Im walking right down the middle of Main Street USA


Through the rhythm of heart  heart heart
That means we get to march
At the party ---?--- like today
Im walking right down the middle
Right down the middle
Im walking right down the middle of Main Street USA


----------



## GeminiAngel

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Goof!  Buzz is comin' to town.
> 
> Let's hook up, hold hands, and skip down the middle of main street, USA.  It's the heartbeat of America, the heartbeat of a holiday.  You see the great smiling faces up and down the street
> Its remarkable how friendly all the people can be
> Im walking right down the middle of Main Street USA
> 
> 
> I want a girl just like the girl that married dear old dad
> She was a pearl and the only girl that daddy ever had
> A good old-fashioned girl with heart so true
> One who loves no body else but you
> Oh, I want a girl just like the girl that married dear old dad
> 
> 
> Im walking right down the middle of Main Street USA
> You know its no illusion its a dream thats here to stay
> If ya wanna tie up your life you ought to find yourself here
> Youre welcome any time you have the mind to appear
> Im walking right down the middle of Main Street USA
> 
> 
> Through the rhythm of heart  heart heart
> That means we get to march
> At the party ---?--- like today
> Im walking right down the middle
> Right down the middle
> Im walking right down the middle of Main Street USA



Bravo!  Its Montana Disney Fan, the Musical.


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Diznee Fan said:


> If you can then so can't me. Dineyland rulez!





GeminiAngel said:


> What the heck. Count me in too.




Official Petition
Change "Disneyland" back to "Dineyland"


1. DM
2. Buzz
3. Heidi
4. Blue Riverine
5. Linnie
6. wvdislover
7. Goofster577
8. MDF#2
9. GeminiAngel



  
  
  
​


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

GeminiAngel said:


> Bravo!  Its Montana Disney Fan, the Musical.



I knew the first line but had to copy and paste the other lyrics.  Dumb Buzz.


----------



## cathy0124

Disneyolic said:


> Official Petition
> Change "Disneyland" back to "Dineyland"
> 
> 
> 1. DM
> 2. Buzz
> 3. Heidi
> 4. Blue Riverine
> 5. Linnie
> 6. wvdislover
> 7. Goofster577
> 8. MDF#2
> 9. GeminiAngel



After plowing thru all 57 pages - my vote is to change it back as well!


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Goof!  Buzz is comin' to town.




That's so NOT FAIR  

I want to go too  

Why does Goofsters ticker say he's going to Billings though?


----------



## Disneyolic

cathy0124 said:


> After plowing thru all 57 pages - my vote is to change it back as well!



Official Petition
Change "Disneyland" back to "Dineyland"


1. DM
2. Buzz
3. Heidi
4. Blue Riverine
5. Linnie
6. wvdislover
7. Goofster577
8. MDF#2
9. GeminiAngel
10. cathy0124



  
  
  
 
​


----------



## blue_river

Goofster:  Where are you these days?

Are you busy with work?

I haven't seen many posts around the boards at all  

Don't you like us anymore?


----------



## Disneyolic

Maybe he got booted for coming up with all those imposters?


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Official Petition
> Change "Disneyland" back to "Dineyland"
> 
> 
> 1. DM
> 2. Buzz
> 3. Heidi
> 4. Blue Riverine
> 5. Linnie
> 6. wvdislover
> 7. Goofster577
> 8. MDF#2
> 9. GeminiAngel
> 10. cathy0124




Spell it right  ..Spell it wrong  I just cant please you people  .Women  

My Great Grand Pappy Goofster02 used to say some people would complain if you hung them with a new rope.. 





Montana Disney Fan said:


> Goof!  Buzz is comin' to town.



Great news Buzz,  we would have loved to meet Linnie and the kids.but as Blue noticed



blue_river said:


> Why does Goofsters ticker say he's going to Billings though?



Well unfortunately be in Billings Montana for the 134th Annual Cow Tipping Festival. 




blue_river said:


> Goofster:  Where are you these days?
> 
> Are you busy with work?
> 
> I haven't seen many posts around the boards at all



Hello Blue,
Its nice to be missed.. 

Things have been busy at work; we have a few people out so my work load increased a bittime to look for a new job I guess, Ill be Dog Gone if I am going to come into work and be expected to do something on top of showing up.  




blue_river said:


> Don't you like us anymore?  :guilty



Im like a bad penny, I may be gone for a while, but I always show up again.  




Disneyolic said:


> Maybe he got booted for coming up with all those imposters?



Oh DM, I am grooming a special Tootsie for you to kiss as part of your apology when the truth comes outDecisionsDecisions Limburger or Sauerkraut in my socks?...What the heck Ill use both.



OhP.S. since Im back this would be a good time for the impostor(s) to start posting again to help keep suspension on me.


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> Spell it right  ..Spell it wrong  I just cant please you people  .Women


You've only had 1 complainer about the misspelled Disneyland. All your true fans want the original!! 



> Well unfortunately be in Billings Montana for the 134th Annual Cow Tipping Festival.


 Go on ... make my day!







> Oh DM, I am grooming a special Tootsie for you to kiss as part of your apology when the truth comes outDecisionsDecisions Limburger or Sauerkraut in my socks?...What the heck Ill use both.


And why or why do you think it's moi? 



> OhP.S. since Im back this would be a good time for the impostor(s) to start posting again to help keep suspension on me.


You don't think I'd be that stupid now? Oops! I mean, the _imposter_ wouldn't be that stupid. Phew! Almost gave that away!


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> And why or why do you think it's moi?



I didn't  say it was you, I refer you to the post below from another thread to help understand my response



Goofster57 said:


> I am a very patient man.the truth will come out eventually.it always does..some one will slip up.....
> 
> And when they do Ladies I will accept nothing less then a well deserved apology while youre kissing my Tootsies and then there after you will need to address me as your Greatnessit may involve some peeled grape feeding also
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: You will be glad to know that I don't have any Mutant toes like someone else we know



So all I'm doing DM is adding you to the list...

Any one else I think there are a few Tootsies left


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> You don't think I'd be that stupid now? Oops! I mean, the _imposter_ wouldn't be that stupid. Phew! Almost gave that away!



See what I mean, the truth will come out.........


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> I didn't  say it was you, I refer you to the post below from another thread to help understand my response
> 
> 
> 
> So all I'm doing DM is adding you to the list...
> 
> Any one else I think there are a few Tootsies left





Goofster57 said:


> See what I mean, the truth will come out.........


I remember that post! And boy oh boy is that person gonna be loving your perfect tootsies! That person may even have a chance this coming March?


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> I remember that post! And boy oh boy is that person gonna be loving your perfect tootsies! That person may even have a chance this coming March?



I may need to re-think this..............


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

I'm a tad behind but:  


      


Say "HI" to my parents while visiting Billings.  You can't miss 'em.  Dad will be the one with the black slacks, white tube socks, black loafers and a t-shirt that says *"Help!  I've fallen & I cant reach my beer"!!*

Mom, well she's easy too... 300 pounds, silk fish net stockings, heavy eye makeup, and an Olivia Newton-Jonn turtle neck.

We're a classy bunch.


----------



## Disneyolic

Okay ... call me slow but ... Goof, does your Billings, MT, countdown in anyway coincide with the Mills' family trip to Disneyland??


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Okay ... call me slow but ... Goof, does your Billings, MT, countdown in anyway coincide with the Mills' family trip to Disneyland??



Yep, Same time, Ironic isn't it?


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> Yep, Same time, Ironic isn't it?


Amazing that you timed that so well ...


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Amazing that you timed that so well ...



Amazing....I was thinking.....

 awesome,  fascinating,  incredible,  marvelous,  prodigious,  unbelievable,  wonderful


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Say "HI" to my parents while visiting Billings.  You can't miss 'em.  Dad will be the one with the black slacks, white tube socks, black loafers and a t-shirt that says *"Help!  I've fallen & I cant reach my beer"!!*
> 
> Mom, well she's easy too... 300 pounds, silk fish net stockings, heavy eye makeup, and an Olivia Newton-Jonn turtle neck.
> 
> We're a classy bunch.



Just a short Pre-Trip report of what we know so far  

We will be stayaing at the Slobber Knocker Inn and we have made ADR's at the Slab-o-Beef Buffet.   

When I first called they didn't have anything available, but when it came up in conversation that we knew the Mills Clan, they tripped over their road apples to accommodate us.

We will be dinning in the Mill's Grand Room at the "Love our Beef" table.

Man it pays to know people


----------



## GeminiAngel

Goofster57 said:


> Just a short Pre-Trip report of what we know so far
> 
> We will be stayaing at the Slobber Knocker Inn and we have made ADR's at the Slab-o-Beef Buffet.
> 
> When I first called they didn't have anything available, but when it came up in conversation that we knew the Mills Clan, they tripped over their road apples to accommodate us.
> 
> We will be dinning in the Mill's Grand Room at the "Love our Beef" table.
> 
> Man it pays to know people


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> Just a short Pre-Trip report of what we know so far
> 
> We will be stayaing at the Slobber Knocker Inn and we have made ADR's at the Slab-o-Beef Buffet.
> 
> When I first called they didn't have anything available, but when it came up in conversation that we knew the Mills Clan, they tripped over their road apples to accommodate us.
> 
> We will be dinning in the Mill's Grand Room at the "Love our Beef" table.
> 
> Man it pays to know people


 Please remember to have a couple of Rocky Mountain Oysters for me!


----------



## blue_river

Hmmm.......







This is what I'm thinking Goofster:

We ALL head out to Montana and have a big PARTAY at Buzz & Linnie's place while they're away on vacation.

They'll never notice a thing.   

I bet we don't even have to bring any booze or food .......they're probably well stocked


----------



## Goofster57

CCOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLL

First Dibs on the Fry Daddy!!!!!

I want to sleep in Stitch's room


----------



## GeminiAngel

Goofster57 said:


> CCOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> First Dibs on the Fry Daddy!!!!!
> 
> I want to sleep in Stitch's room



What makes you think its not going with them?


----------



## Goofster57

GeminiAngel said:


> What makes you think its not going with them?



DARN, hadn't thought of that


----------



## Disneyolic

I guess it's a BYOFD party ... bring your own fry daddy!


----------



## blue_river




----------



## Disneyolic

How funny that you should post the Blues Brothers here! A memory by DM:

_It was Summer 1980. I was 14 years old and I flew out to California by myself to spend the summer with my grandma and meet the cousins whom I hadn't really seen since we were all babies. One beautiful California night we went to a double drive-in and we all watched the Blues Brothers. We were singing, "Gimme some lovin', gimme gimme some lovin'," for the rest of the summer. Well, that and Neal Young songs. Not a funny story but a wonderful memory._ 

Thanks Blue!


----------



## GeminiAngel

blue_river said:


>



Where did you get these!!!


----------



## GeminiAngel

Disneyolic said:


> How funny that you should post the Blues Brothers here! A memory by DM:
> 
> _It was Summer 1980. I was 14 years old and I flew out to California by myself to spend the summer with my grandma and meet the cousins whom I hadn't really seen since we were all babies. One beautiful California night we went to a double drive-in and we all watched the Blues Brothers. We were singing, "Gimme some lovin', gimme gimme some lovin'," for the rest of the summer. Well, that and Neal Young songs. Not a funny story but a wonderful memory._
> 
> Thanks Blue!



That's a great story.  I love stories like that.  Little bits of growing up history.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster!!!  I have some great news!


The little blue guy is heading your way


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Goofster!!!  I have some great news!
> 
> 
> The little blue guy is heading your way


Excuse me? I thought Stitch was coming down here!!! Are you pimping Stitch out?


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> How funny that you should post the Blues Brothers here! A memory by DM:
> 
> _It was Summer 1980. I was 14 years old and I flew out to California by myself to spend the summer with my grandma and meet the cousins whom I hadn't really seen since we were all babies. One beautiful California night we went to a double drive-in and we all watched the Blues Brothers. We were singing, "Gimme some lovin', gimme gimme some lovin'," for the rest of the summer. Well, that and Neal Young songs. Not a funny story but a wonderful memory._
> 
> Thanks Blue!



Awww.  Nice story


----------



## blue_river

GeminiAngel said:


> Where did you get these!!!



One of my favourite smiley sites.  I think if you check the properties it will say!


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Excuse me? I thought Stitch was coming down here!!! Are you pimping Stitch out?



He is! But he'll be leaving shortly after because he told me he wants to see the Christmas decorations at *Dineyland*


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> He is! But he'll be leaving shortly after because he told me he wants to see the Christmas decorations at *Dineyland*


Oh ... I can't wait to see pictures of Stitch in *Dineyland* at Christmastime.


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Goofster!!!  I have some great news!
> 
> The little blue guy is heading your way





Let them come, were ready for him and the Mills clan​





Nice knock down power, but not the best for drive bys​
Take no Prisoners​


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Let them come, were ready for him and the Mills clan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice knock down power, but not the best for drive bys​
> Take no Prisoners​



    

Good one Goofster


----------



## blue_river

Hmmm

I have this nagging feeling that I need to be somewhere

 

bye bye


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Hmmm
> 
> I have this nagging feeling that I need to be somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> bye bye


almost forgot the girls again ...


----------



## Disneyolic

Goof ~ I'm loaning Stitch my vehicle ...


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Hmmm
> 
> I have this nagging feeling that I need to be somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> bye bye




         

Tell JoJo and Goofy they can come live with us, the backyard will be smaller but they can get passes to Disneyland


----------



## GeminiAngel

Poor little guy looks cold.  Send him here to Vegas to warm up a bit before heading to DLR with the Mills.


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> almost forgot the girls again ...



 

almost doesn't count


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Tell JoJo and Goofy they can come live with us, the backyard will be smaller but they can get passes to Disneyland



No way!  I'd lose my babies for good!!


----------



## Disneyolic

When is the next Dineyland visit? I can't wait to see the Christmas deco!


----------



## Goofster57

Not sure, we got three very big boxes from Fed-X today., they are two weeks early........



Its our new computer so I imagine that getting it set-up may take first priority.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> Great news Buzz,  we would have loved to meet Linnie and the kids.but as Blue noticed
> 
> 
> 
> Well unfortunately be in Billings Montana for the 134th Annual Cow Tipping Festival.



LOL!!  I'm trying to catch up and HAD to comment about this.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Not sure, we got three very big boxes from Fed-X today., they are two weeks early........
> 
> 
> 
> Its our new computer so I imagine that getting it set-up may take first priority.



Lucky Duck!!!    

Have fun with that!!!!


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Lucky Duck!!!
> 
> Have fun with that!!!!



The new computer is really cool, the 22" monitor is so cool I can see it from across the room now.

Pictures tomorrow


----------



## GeminiAngel

Goofster57 said:


> The new computer is really cool, the 22" monitor is so cool I can see it from across the room now.
> 
> Pictures tomorrow



Enjoy! I just bought a 22 incher about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> The new computer is really cool, the 22" monitor is so cool I can see it from across the room now.
> 
> Pictures tomorrow


I just about did a little  and then I realized it was pictures of your new computer. Okay, maybe a little  ...



GeminiAngel said:


> Enjoy! I just bought a 22 incher about 2 weeks ago.


This is so points worthy ....


----------



## Blue Riverine

Just popping in to see the 22-incher ...


----------



## Goofster57

As promised


----------



## Disneyolic

Very nice Goof! And I am sure you put that very special game on just for us. What is it? It looks like Army Men. My Rob loves to play that on PS2.


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Very nice Goof! And I am sure you put that very special game on just for us. What is it? It looks like Army Men. My Rob plays loves that on PS2.



Its part of the Call of Duty programs...my favorite...I will probably be MIA for a day or two since I got it back


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Very nice! Love the big screen.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Is that the new COD4?

Look for *[DI] Sgt. Buzz* and the headshot icon whenever you die in multiplayer!


----------



## blue_river

I haven't read back but saw the pictures!!!

Very sweet   

Will catch up tomorrow


----------



## blue_river

Hrm...there wasn't much to catch up on over here.

Guess you're too busy playing with your new toy


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Canadian Olympic Hopefuls


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Canadian Olympic Hopefuls



Is there anywhere you haven't posted this link???


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

blue_river said:


> Is there anywhere you haven't posted this link???



I think he missed my TR.


----------



## blue_river

For you and your family Goofster:


----------



## blue_river

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> I think he missed my TR.



Sheesh!

He's got a one track mind


----------



## blue_river

Okay Goofster,

the party is over!

You've had plenty of family time

now get your butt back over here


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Its part of the Call of Duty programs...my favorite...I will probably be *MIA for a day or two *since I got it back



This quote was posted on the 17th!!!!

It's now the 22nd.  That's more than a day or two


----------



## Disneyolic

I totally agree with what that Blue gal said!


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> I totally agree with what that Blue gal said!



That's cause I'm smart 




and no comments from the Buzz gallery on that one!


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> That's cause I'm smart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no comments from the Buzz gallery on that one!


Buzz has a gallery? Where?


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Buzz has a gallery? Where?



Probably in one of his 20 rooms in that mansion of his


----------



## Disneyolic

I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> Probably in one of his 20 rooms in that mansion of his



It's only 18 rooms.

That game Goof is playing is VERY addictive.  Like Crack.  Only when you shoot someone, it's not for real.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> It's only 18 rooms.
> 
> That game Goof is playing is VERY addictive.  Like Crack.  Only when you shoot someone, it's not for real.



We're in room 3


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> We're in room 3




Your in my bedroom??


----------



## KatGarcia

Montana Disney Fan said:


> It's only 18 rooms.
> 
> That game Goof is playing is VERY addictive.  Like Crack.  Only when you shoot someone, it's not for real.



My husband would agree as would his many clocked hours of playing Call of Duty.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Your in my bedroom??



Buzz,

stop posting your fantasies on the DIS!


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Buzz,
> 
> stop posting your fantasies on the DIS!


I had to go back on this one and now ....


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Disneyolic said:


> I had to go back on this one and now ....




So funny, yet so slow.


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


> So funny, yet so slow.


Hey!  Whoooooooooooooooooooooo


yoooooooooou



calllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllling






slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow?


----------



## KathyRN137

Missin' ya over here on the East Coast....


Kathy


----------



## TnkrBoo

Goofster57 said:


> As promised




what's that in the upper left hand corner? it looks like a glass from the plaza... hmm? suspicious


----------



## Goofster57

Sorceress and I were out of state most of last week on a family emergency,  we are back and trying to catch up on every thing.  

Hopefully it shouldn't take to long to go back and read all the bad things you have been saying about on all the different posts while I was gone.  

I do have some photo tours that were taken before we had to leave that I will get posted when I can.  

So hang in there with me and once I get caught up and save Western Europe and Northern Africa I'll be back in full swing.


And Yes smarty pants Tnkrboo that is a glass from Plaza, you should know you had me procure it for you.


----------



## Disneyolic

Oh dear Goof. I hope everything is alright now. But if you're back to saving them other countries, then I guess so. I'll try and be patient waiting for your next photo tour.


----------



## Goofster57

OK, Here are some pictures from our latest trip to Disneyland, it was back on Sunday November 18th, as you will see the weather was very overcast, but we still had a great time.

We parked in our usual spot in Downtown Disney and made our way to the Esplanade (big cement area for you Buzz)


























Here is the line for the Monorail






Disneyland always decorates the Lamp Post no matter what season so I will include those as we go






The line at the Main Gate






Finally on Main Street USA-Disneyland


























The Castle was decorated a little different this year, the front was blocked off do to the tapping of the WDW Christmas special, more on that later.






We moved over to Tomorrowland to check out Nemo

The Line





More line





More line





And you guessed it more line










OK next we head to Small World Mall


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> OK, Here are some pictures from our latest trip to Disneyland, it was back on Sunday November 18th, as you will see the weather was very overcast, but we still had a great time.


That really was overcast. What was the temperature. An "ish" will be fine ...



> We parked in our usual spot in Downtown Disney and made our way to the Esplanade (big cement area for you Buzz)


 



>


I really like this one with Dumbo on it!




>


Those are some big balls. About how big would you say they were? I'm being serious here.



> The Castle was decorated a little different this year, the front was blocked off do to the tapping of the WDW Christmas special, more on that later.


Love the snow on it!


----------



## Disneyolic

Thanks for changing it back to Dineyland ... it brings back such memories!


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> That really was overcast. What was the temperature. An "ish" will be fine



As I recall it was in the low 60's that morning



Disneyolic said:


> Those are some big balls.
> About how big would you say they were? I'm being serious here.



If I get points I'm coming after you... 

I would say the bigger ones are at least 12"...I'll take a tape measure next time we go out



Disneyolic said:


> Love the snow on it!



This is the first year it has been decorated this way, I hope to get some more pictures up close


----------



## KatGarcia

Jeez the lines for nemo are still that long!!!!?? YEESH! I really did wanna try it but oh well. LOL> The castle looks so cute!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goof said:
			
		

> Esplanade (big cement area for you Buzz)



  Thank you.

Is that smog or fog?


Awww... that little castle looks so cute.  


Goof, let's meet every day in March by the Walt Statue in front of the Castle.  See you there!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

I just love that Dumbo banner, it is adorable.  

Snow on the castle, I can't wait to see some closer shots.  

That Nemo line is nuts. Hopefully it will have died down by 2012.


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Thank you.



Glad I could help out Buddy



Montana Disney Fan said:


> Is that smog or fog?



It's actually Smoke from a room over in the hotel, someone was burning something on their Hibachi they had going on the balcony.... 



Montana Disney Fan said:


> Awww... that little castle looks so cute.



It might be small, but Walt walked through it... 



Montana Disney Fan said:


> Goof, let's meet every day in March by the Walt Statue in front of the Castle.  See you there!



Wow as tempting as that sounds we have already booked the "Muck a Stall" tour in Billings and there is a really stiff cancellation fee, if you had only suggested it a bit earlier....


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> It's actually Smoke from a room over in the hotel, someone was burning something on their Hibachi they had going on the balcony....


 



> It might be small, but Walt walked through it...


And so did I! 



> Wow as tempting as that sounds we have already booked the "Muck a Stall" tour in Billings and there is a really stiff cancellation fee, if you had only suggested it a bit earlier....


----------



## Goofster57

KatGarcia said:


> Jeez the lines for nemo are still that long!!!!?? YEESH! I really did wanna try it but oh well





Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> That Nemo line is nuts. Hopefully it will have died down by 2012.



Amazing isnt it, We commented as we walked onto Buzz that day about how it used to be a two hour wait




Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> I just love that Dumbo banner, it is adorable.



Dumbo seems to be the character this season




KatGarcia said:


> The castle looks so cute!





Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Snow on the castle, I can't wait to see some closer shots



It looks better then the pictures are showing so I will really try and get some better shots


----------



## Goofster57

OK, we headed over to Small World Mall































Made a stop by the Princess Fantasy Faire;

_Enter the enchanted world of "happily ever after" where little princesses and knights are invited to a royal gathering. Immersive storytelling, fun crafts, including sparkling crowns to decorate, and regal ceremonies make this a fairytale experience come true.

Activities at the royal gathering include:
Disney Princess Storytelling  Join a Disney Princess for a special story where Guests are invited to help tell the tales. 
Royal Coronation Ceremony  Learn what it takes to be a true princess or knight with a regal celebration. 
Royal Dance  After taking the Royal Oath, Guests are invited to take part in a lively group dance. 
Royal Arrivals  Three Disney Princesses make their grand entrance and greet their Guests. 
And many more royal celebrations._





















Here I stuck my camera over the fence behind the Princess Snack Shop






Then we headed back out to Small World Mall































Even the Kiosk carts get into the season






Next installment we will head over to Big Thunder Ranch


----------



## Goofster57

Over the river and through the woods to Big Thunder Ranch we go































This the turkey that Bush pardoned last year











I hear that this is wear Santa hangs out when he is at Disneyland































Billy Hill and his brothers even did some decorating











Next time we will head back to New Orleans Square


----------



## Disneyolic

Still enjoying the pictures. I have to go back and comment on IASW. DL was the first place I have ever seen it and love the outdoor look to it. What a disappointment WDW is compared. I showed Rob the pic of IASW at DL and he was really surprised. He think he said, "Wow!" and meant it.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Loving the Christmas decorations.


----------



## Montana Diznee Fan

You know you're in California when...


Your co-worker has 8 body piercings and none are visible.

You make over $250,000 and still can't afford a house.

You take a bus and are shocked at 2 people carrying on a conversation in 
English. 

Your child's 3rd grade teacher has purple hair, a nose ring and is named 
Breeze.

You can't remember...Is pot illegal?  

You've been to a baby shower that has two mothers and a sperm donor.

You have a very strong opinion about where your coffee beans are grown and can taste the difference between Sumatran and Ethiopian.

You know which restaurant serves the freshest arugula.

You can't remember...Is pot illegal? 

A really great parking space can move you to tears.

A low speed pursuit will interrupt ANY television broadcast.

Gas costs 75 cents per gallon more than it does anywhere else in the U.S. 

A man gets on the bus in full leather regalia and crotchless chaps.  You 
don't even notice.ssst:

Unlike back home, the guy at 8:30 am at Starbucks wearing the baseball cap 
and sunglasses who looks like George Clooney IS George Clooney.

Your car insurance costs as much as your house payment.

You can't remember...Is pot illegal? 

It's sprinkling and there's a report on every news station about "STORM 
WATCH 2000."

You have to leave the big company meeting early because Billy Banks himself 
is teaching the 4:00 pm Tae Bo class.

You pass an elementary school playground and the children are all busy with 
their cell phones or pagers.

It's sprinkling outside, so you leave for work an hour early to avoid all 
the weather-related accidents. 

Hey!!!! Is pot illegal? 

You AND your  have therapists


----------



## blue_river

I finally got a day off and I've spent it catching up on subbed TR's.

I saved the best for last  



Goofster57 said:


> Sorceress and I were out of state most of last week on a family emergency,  we are back and trying to catch up on every thing.



I'm glad you're back  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Hopefully it shouldn't take to long to go back and read all the bad things you have been saying about on all the different posts while I was gone.



Did you find any bad things?  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I do have some photo tours that were taken before we had to leave that I will get posted when I can.
> 
> So hang in there with me and once I get caught up and save Western Europe and Northern Africa I'll be back in full swing.



Checkin' em out now


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> I finally got a day off and I've spent it catching up on subbed TR's.
> 
> I saved the best for last


 Are you kidding me? _Making a mental note on TR priorites ... _


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> OK, Here are some pictures from our latest trip to Disneyland, it was back on Sunday November 18th, as you will see the weather was very overcast, but we still had a great time.



Woohoo!!  Dineyland at Christmas  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> We parked in our usual spot in Downtown Disney and made our way to the Esplanade (big cement area for you Buzz)



 







Ha Ha Ha......or should I say Ho Ho Ho!

I love this one  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Here is the line for the Monorail



Woa.....the lines are long.  Is there a season when it isn't too busy?







BE-U-TIFUL  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> The Castle was decorated a little different this year, the front was blocked off do to the tapping of the WDW Christmas special, more on that later.



OH!   

On to the next post.........


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> OK, we headed over to Small World Mall



Ok, I'm following  

I love your lamp post shots!!!




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Made a stop by the Princess Fantasy Faire;
> 
> _Enter the enchanted world of "happily ever after" where little princesses and knights are invited to a royal gathering. Immersive storytelling, fun crafts, including sparkling crowns to decorate, and regal ceremonies make this a fairytale experience come true.
> 
> Activities at the royal gathering include:
> Disney Princess Storytelling  Join a Disney Princess for a special story where Guests are invited to help tell the tales.
> Royal Coronation Ceremony  Learn what it takes to be a true princess or knight with a regal celebration.
> Royal Dance  After taking the Royal Oath, Guests are invited to take part in a lively group dance.
> Royal Arrivals  Three Disney Princesses make their grand entrance and greet their Guests.
> And many more royal celebrations._



This sounds like fun  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Here I stuck my camera over the fence behind the Princess Snack Shop



   That's your best shot of the day  




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Even the Kiosk carts get into the season



Awwwwwwww.

I want to go to DL or WDW at Christmas time  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Next installment we will head over to Big Thunder Ranch



On my way!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Over the river and through the woods to Big Thunder Ranch we go



  (sounds like it needs some whistling here)




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> This the turkey that Bush pardoned last year



   Must be an American story  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I hear that this is wear Santa hangs out when he is at Disneyland



Wait a minute........Santa is at DL too?  Do they have a Santa at WDW also??


Okay, I'm all caught up!  Thanks so much for the tour  

When's the next installment


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Are you kidding me? _Making a mental note on TR priorites ... _





but it's a Christmas installment and I just love Christmas


----------



## Disneyolic

What's with all these "You know you're from ..."? Most of them are pretty funny. I was feeling left out so I tried to find one for New York but it pretty much centers on New York City. Figures. They think they're the only ones in the state. I did find one for the Syracuse are tho and I think it's funny but probably not so much every one else ...


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> What's with all these "You know you're from ..."? Most of them are pretty funny. I was feeling left out so I tried to find one for New York but it pretty much centers on New York City. Figures. They think they're the only ones in the state. I did find one for the Syracuse are tho and I think it's funny but probably not so much every one else ...



Just ignore it...that's just Buzz thinkin' he's funny


----------



## Goofster57

Update may be delayed a bit this morning

Happy Rainy Friday in California where the locals don’t remember how to drive in the rain.

3 ½ Hour commute of 20 miles this morning 






because of this






.






Good news no one was seriously hurt


ETA: Unfortunately by time I heard about it I was already in grid lock with no exit and basically was parked on the freeway for hours.

Thats what I get for listening to Christmas music instead of the traffic report


----------



## Disneyolic

OMG! That looks awful. Thank God no one was killed. What freeway were you on Goof?


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> OMG! That looks awful. Thank God no one was killed. What freeway were you on Goof?



Santa Ana (5) just south of Disneyland


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

WTH does someone in LA need a H2 for?  I see it in the picture there.



			
				bllue said:
			
		

> Just ignore it...that's just Buzz thinkin' he's funny



Hey!  

It ain't me!!


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> WTH does someone in LA need a H2 for?  I see it in the picture there.



Hey the local Government Officials have to get around some how...


----------



## Disneyolic

Just spreading a little SNOW DAY from our back deck out to California ...


----------



## Goofster57

Thanks for the snow DM,

It's supposed to be in the high 70's today so it isn't going to last long, I better get to making Snowballs....


----------



## Goofster57

OK, So we headed back to New Orleans Square



















































Haunted Mansion Holiday line






















OK, here is another picture of the Castle with a stage set out in front of it.  They were filming a segment for the Christmas Day show from Walt Disney World.






This is the beginning of the line to get into the roped off area to see the special performer






This is the middle






And here it goes back even more






Now we asked who the performer was going to be and a Cast Member told us it was some girl from Hannah Montana, now I consider myself to be pretty hip, but I have never heard of any Big Star from Hanna Montana.Oh well

Next up we will head across the big cement slab to Disneys California Adventure


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> Now we asked who the performer was going to be and a Cast Member told us it was some girl from Hannah Montana, now I consider myself to be pretty hip, but I have never heard of any Big Star from Hanna Montana.Oh well
> 
> Next up we will head across the big cement slab to Disneys California Adventure


OMG! You are not hip! It was probably either Miley Cyrus or Billy Ray Cyrus. Judging from the line, I'm thinking Miley (aka Hannah Montana herself)!!! 

I loved the pics of New Orleans Square. I think this area of Disneyland has always been my favorite. It is decorated beautifully!  Thank you.


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> OMG! You are not hip! It was probably either Miley Cyrus or Billy Ray Cyrus. Judging from the line, I'm thinking Miley (aka Hannah Montana herself)!!!



GOTCHA... 

It was Miley


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Disneyolic said:


> OMG! You are not hip! It was probably either Miley Cyrus or Billy Ray Cyrus. Judging from the line, I'm thinking Miley (aka Hannah Montana herself)!!!
> 
> I loved the pics of New Orleans Square. I think this area of Disneyland has always been my favorite. It is decorated beautifully!  Thank you.





Goofster57 said:


> GOTCHA...
> 
> It was Miley



  I thought everybody on the planet knew about Hannah Montana, even if they don't have young girls in the family.


----------



## TnkrBoo

i took a few night shots at DL last night at the CM holiday party. I thought i would highjack goofster's thread and share them with you guys.


the castle is gorgeous with the icicle effects they do!










althought i won't ride small world holiday, the outside was very festive





a little blurry but it's the small world clock





one of the mickey wreaths on main street





the christmas tree-DL's is real unlike WDW's.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Very pretty photos Tnkrboo. The castle is beautiful, have you seen the pictures of Cinderella castle all done up in lights?


----------



## TnkrBoo

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Very pretty photos Tnkrboo. The castle is beautiful, have you seen the pictures of Cinderella castle all done up in lights?



i have seen a few. I think the icicle effects are just so cool. I hope WDW leaves their decorations up for a little bit after the holidays so I can see the castle in january.


----------



## Disneyolic

Excellent nighttime pics of DL. I love them!!!!!!!! Thank you so much. I love this thread ...


----------



## Goofster57

OK, So now we traverse the great cement slab to Disneys California Adventure





















Under the bridge and over to the Sunshine Plaza (the sunshine was missing this day)












































































And there appeared to be a Special Guest who took some time off to join the fun


----------



## Goofster57

Next up we stroll down Hollywood Blvd


























After Hollywood we headed over to the exit at the Grand California to head home for the day and then it happened..


----------



## Disneyolic

Hey! Who said that you can leave cliffhangers????


----------



## TnkrBoo

i know what happened!!!


----------



## Goofster57

TnkrBoo said:


> i know what happened!!!




You Moved Out..


----------



## TnkrBoo

Goofster57 said:


> You Moved Out..



quit DREAMing


----------



## Disneyolic

I know ... you got to meet Miley Cyrus in person and you jumped up and down like a little girl. Am I right?


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goof said:
			
		

> OK, So now we traverse the great cement slab to Disneys California Adventure



I call it the esplanade.  

The DL Christmas decorations are WAY better than WDW.  I'll try to get some shots.  Great pix Goof.


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I call it the esplanade.



Thats it I couldn't think of the real name for it... 

Blue's the one who said it was called the "Great Cement Slab"


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> Thats it I couldn't think of the real name for it...
> 
> Blue's the one who said it was called the "Great Cement Slab"




And blue would be correct.  Way to go blue-ster!!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Sorry to hijack your thread but here are some pix of WDW in Christmas theme:


----------



## wvdislover

Oh my gosh, was the whole park that busy?   There's a reason I went in September!  I'd love to go at Christmastime, but couldn't handle the crowds.  What better way to lose your ADHD/Asperger's child!


----------



## blue_river

Hiya Goofster!

I'm behind again but I'll catch up tomorrow evening  

I spent the last hour catching up on Buzz bathroom installment   and now I have to get my butt to bed.


----------



## Goofster57

Hey Buzz, That was a really cool Hi-Jacking...Thanks...


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> You really captured the Christmas magic with all your photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we asked who the performer was going to be and a Cast Member told us it was some girl from Hannah Montana, now I consider myself to be pretty hip, but I have never heard of any Big Star from Hanna Montana.Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girls would have flipped!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## blue_river

TnkrBoo said:


> i took a few night shots at DL last night at the CM holiday party. I thought i would highjack goofster's thread and share them with you guys.
> 
> 
> the castle is gorgeous with the icicle effects they do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> althought i won't ride small world holiday, the outside was very festive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little blurry but it's the small world clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the mickey wreaths on main street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the christmas tree-DL's is real unlike WDW's.



What a wonderful hijacking!!! 

Thanks for the great shots Tinkerboo


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> And there appeared to be a Special Guest who took some time off to join the fun



Ha ha ha ha

Look at the shirt Santa is wearing


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> After Hollywood we headed over to the exit at the Grand California to head home for the day and then it happened..



What happened???????????


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Thats it I couldn't think of the real name for it...
> 
> Blue's the one who said it was called the "Great Cement Slab"



Eh??

 

HEY!  I love the new pic in your signature  

That reminds me - Have you worn your hat yet?????  It is the season.......


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread but here are some pix of WDW in Christmas theme:



Ummmm

Nice hijacking Buzz but couldn't ya do better than THREE pictures?


----------



## blue_river

I think it's time for another sneak attack


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> I think it's time for another sneak attack




I'm IN!  I like this mod-free atmosphere.


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> What happened???????????



Wait for it........




blue_river said:


> That reminds me - Have you worn your hat yet?????  It is the season.......



I did but got beat up by the Mighty Duck Cheerleaders..   ...It wasn't easy but I fought them off for hours


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I'm IN!  I like this mod-free atmosphere.



Heh Heh

Me too!!!

I still try to be on my best behaviour though...which is hard for me at times


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Wait for it........



How long do we have to wait?



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I did but got beat up by the Mighty Duck Cheerleaders..   ...It wasn't easy but I fought them off for hours



OMG

   

It's good to have you back Goofster  

It's like the good ole days over here


----------



## Goofster57

So where did I leave off....Oh yeah,,,We are leaving the park for the day...We're tired, The weather is really stinky, very overcast and cold...so as we are exiting the park we hear


CONGRATULATIONS YOU'VE BEEN DREAMED.....

All right..Could it be a DVC Membership...a Disney Vacation to all the Theme Parks....a Cruise on the DCL.....a Nights stay in the Mickey Suite....

No not exactly














We got Fast Passes for both parks, OK it's not a great Dream, but it was still cool, the only down side was they had to be used that day.

Sorceress was talking about going back in and using them, but my AARP self was ready to call it quits.

So now I have a nice addition to my collection


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> So where did I leave off....Oh yeah,,,We are leaving the park for the day...We're tired, The weather is really stinky, very overcast and cold...so as we are exiting the park we hear
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS YOU'VE BEEN DREAMED.....
> 
> All right..Could it be a DVC Membership...a Disney Vacation to all the Theme Parks....a Cruise on the DCL.....a Nights stay in the Mickey Suite....
> 
> No not exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got Fast Passes for both parks, OK it's not a great Dream, but it was still cool, the only down side was they had to be used that day.
> 
> Sorceress was talking about going back in and using them, but my AARP self was ready to call it quits.
> 
> So now I have a nice addition to my collection




Awwwwwwww.....what a bummer that you only received them as you were leaving  

but still  

it is a nice keepsake like you said  

Um...what does AARP stand for???


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> A
> wwwwwwww.....what a bummer that you only received them as you were leaving
> 
> but still
> 
> it is a nice keepsake like you said
> 
> Um...what does AARP stand for???



It was cool to get them...I would have thought that we would have gotten something else by then since the Dream thing had been going on for like 18 months.


AARP=American Association of Retired Persons

American Association of Retired Persons=Old


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> AARP=American Association of Retired Persons
> 
> American Association of Retired Persons=Old



   


How old are you anyhow??


ETA:  Let me rephrase that question:

How young are you anyhow??


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> How old are you anyhow??



When I was born;

The Dead Sea was just sick..

Dirt was new

The Grand Canyon was an indentation

Jurassic Park brought back memories.

Mr. Clean had hair

Burger King was only a prince

I hit the half century mark a couple of months ago, 
but according to Sorceress I act like I'm twelve...


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> When I was born;
> 
> The Dead Sea was just sick..
> 
> Dirt was new
> 
> The Grand Canyon was an indentation
> 
> Jurassic Park brought back memories.
> 
> Mr. Clean had hair
> 
> Burger King was only a prince



 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I hit the half century mark a couple of months ago,
> but according to Sorceress I act like I'm twelve...



Still pretty young  

Nothing wrong like acting & feeling like a kid

*ahem*

unless of course you've been annoying her


----------



## blue_river

Wait a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!

A couple of months ago?

Why didn't you let us know  

I'm sending you a belated post:


Happy Birthday Goofster!


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> *ahem*
> 
> unless of course you've been annoying her



I thought I was your Bestest Dis Buddy..how could you even think that...you think you know me so well... 

Oh, Yeah, Never mind


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Happy Birthday Goofster!



Thanks, Nice card, No really Funny.....

Note to self put revenge plan in motion


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> I thought I was your Bestest Dis Buddy..how could you even think that...you think you know me so well...
> 
> Oh, Yeah, Never mind



Heh Heh



Well I'm off to pick up the girls!

Have a great rest of the day!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> When I was born;
> 
> The Dead Sea was just sick..
> 
> Dirt was new
> 
> The Grand Canyon was an indentation
> 
> Jurassic Park brought back memories.
> 
> Mr. Clean had hair
> 
> Burger King was only a prince



So roughly the same age as blue & DM...


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Montana Disney Fan said:


> So roughly the same age as blue & DM...



Somebody is going to be in BIG trouble!


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> So roughly the same age as blue & DM...



It's been nice knowing you Buzz..and don't worry about LtP and kids when they come out here in March, I know this really nice guy to introduce her too.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Goofster57 said:


> It's been nice knowing you Buzz..and don't worry about LtP and kids when they come out here in March, I know this really nice guy to introduce her too.


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> I did but got beat up by the Mighty Duck Cheerleaders..   ...It wasn't easy but I fought them off for hours


   



Goofster57 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS YOU'VE BEEN DREAMED.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got Fast Passes for both parks, OK it's not a great Dream, but it was still cool, the only down side was they had to be used that day.
> 
> Sorceress was talking about going back in and using them, but my AARP self was ready to call it quits.
> 
> So now I have a nice addition to my collection


There are some people who would have loved it! And you saved them???  



Montana Disney Fan said:


> So roughly the same age as blue & DM...


You are so dead. I do recall that you are the same age as we are ... me being the youngest.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> So roughly the same age as blue & DM...









Them's fightin' words right there!


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> You are so dead. I do recall that you are the same age as we are ... *me being the youngest*.



You wish!   


Mornin' DM


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> It's been nice knowing you Buzz..and don't worry about LtP and kids when they come out here in March, I know this really nice guy to introduce her too.



   I know a few up North here too!


----------



## blue_river




----------



## Disneyolic




----------



## blue_river

Thinking of you all


----------



## Montana Disney Fan




----------



## Disneyolic




----------



## blue_river

Hey buddy.....how ya doing?


----------



## blue_river

`




  ​



`


----------



## Disneyolic




----------



## blue_river

MERRY CHRISTMAS






FROM OUR FAMILY TO YOURS​


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

hmmmm... :


not much goin' on in here.


----------



## blue_river

I wonder if Stitch arrived


----------



## Disneyolic

I've been gone this long and there have only been 2 posts? Where are you Goof?


----------



## KathyRN137

blue_river said:


> I wonder if Stitch arrived




PLEASE!! If we could just get him to LEAVE!!  He decided he really wanted to stay and spend the holidays with the KathyRN family, but to tell the truth, he is really causing havoc around here!  No wonder the kids' rooms are always so messy!  

It's been _very, very_ cold here in Jersey the past few days, though.  I think he may be getting homesick for Hawaii....

Kathy


----------



## KathyRN137

Thanks so very much for all the pictures of the DL Christmas decorations; I really enjoyed them!    So pretty!

Happy New Year,

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

Happy New Year to all

Slowly getting back into a normal life and hoping to get back out to the park so I can provide some pictorial updates.

Sorceress and I did make it to the park last night for dinner at the Plaza Inn on Main Street...

Chicken Dinner=GUD

The Holiday decorations were still up, but rumor had it that they were coming down last night.


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> Thanks so very much for all the pictures of the DL Christmas decorations; I really enjoyed them!    So pretty!
> 
> Happy New Year,
> 
> Kathy



It is my favorite time of the year at Disneyland

I need to get over and catch up on your trippie


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> Happy New Year to all
> 
> Slowly getting back into a normal life and hoping to get back out to the park so I can provide some pictorial updates.
> 
> Sorceress and I did make it to the park last night for dinner at the Plaza Inn on Main Street...
> 
> Chicken Dinner=GUD
> 
> The Holiday decorations were still up, but rumor had it that they were coming down last night.


Welcome back! You were missed! Don't ever go away that long again, okay?


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> I've been gone this long and there have only been 2 posts? Where are you Goof?



I think I am back.......Keep your fingers crossed

Your Fingers Buzz not your eyes


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> I think I am back.......Keep your fingers crossed
> 
> Your Fingers Buzz not your eyes



Hey!  

I'm glad to see you're back.  LtP will be REALLY happy.  She just loves your humor.


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm glad to see you're back.  LtP will be REALLY happy.  She just loves your humor.



She needs to get out more...


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Welcome back Goofster! We've missed you!


----------



## Goofster57

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Welcome back Goofster! We've missed you!



Thanks Lessa

I missed all of you too.

Don't tell Buzz that he'll get a swelled head


----------



## KatGarcia

Yay Goofster's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goofster57

Check out this YouTube of the Holiday Castle lighting at Disneyland.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR3Yrq4y37k

I got to see it last night for the first time.

It gave me Goosebumps

Hey they were Manly Goosebumps


----------



## Goofster57

KatGarcia said:


> Yay Goofster's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi Kat...Thanks


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

Goofster57 said:


> She needs to get out more...



  

See what he means! That's right up my alley!! Happy New Year Goof, glad to see you're back!


----------



## Disneyolic

Thanks for the link Goof. I loved it. I suppose it's even more breathtaking in person!


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Thanks for the link Goof. I loved it. I suppose it's even more breathtaking in person!



It really is DM, 

I think it's the best effect I have ever seen on the Castle.

I hope they do it again next year.


----------



## blue_river

It's great to have ya back


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

*burp*


----------



## Ferry Joy

Thanks for the great on going trip report!


----------



## Loafmastermom

Hi Goofster  

A bunch of rowdies in here. My kind of people. Love the pics!!


----------



## DisDancerina

Goofster57 said:


> Check out this YouTube of the Holiday Castle lighting at Disneyland.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR3Yrq4y37k
> 
> I got to see it last night for the first time.
> 
> It gave me Goosebumps
> 
> Hey they were Manly Goosebumps



*Simply Breathetaking.  *


----------



## blue_river

Loafmastermom said:


> A bunch of rowdies in here. My kind of people.


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> It's great to have ya back



Thanks Blue



Montana Disney Fan said:


> *burp*



Well Said Buzz



Ferry Joy said:


> Thanks for the great on going trip report!



Your Welcome,
We got out to the park yesterday so stay tune for an up-date today.



Loafmastermom said:


> Hi Goofster
> 
> A bunch of rowdies in here. My kind of people. Love the pics!!



Welcome to the Rowdy Bunch



DisDancerina said:


> *Simply Breathetaking.  *



It truly was, can't wait for next year to see it again.



blue_river said:


>



Come on Blue you really think anyone is going to believe your an "Angel".


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Well Said Buzz



D'oh  




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Your Welcome,
> We got out to the park yesterday so stay tune for an up-date today.



w00t  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Come on Blue you really think anyone is going to believe your an "Angel".





Only a select few see my true colours


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> Come on Blue you really think anyone is going to believe your an "Angel".


Certainly not me! I've seen how much she likes a certain pickle book ...


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Certainly not me! I've seen how much she likes a certain pickle book ...



 

DM - I must tell you, I was very reserved on that mini trip and on my bestest behaviour


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Certainly not me! I've seen how much she likes a certain pickle book ...



Speaking of pickle books...we really should get back to that TR


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Speaking of pickle books...we really should get back to that TR


I'll leave it up to you to find it buried in the CB ...


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> I'll leave it up to you to find it buried in the CB ...



Ugh...I already went looking last night  

I should have subbed to it.


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Ugh...I already went looking last night
> 
> I should have subbed to it.


If you posted then you subbed. Actually, I think I can find it that way ... let me try.


----------



## DisDancerina

Disneyolic said:


> If you posted then you subbed. Actually, I think I can find it that way ... let me try.



*This may take a while...*


----------



## Goofster57

So Sorceress and I found ourselves wondering around the West Coast Happiest Place on Earth yesterday so I thought I would snap some pictures as we walked around.  

Some of these items are the sometimes overlooked places at Disneyland; others are just things that caught my eye.

As we first entered the park we saw that they have added a new figure to the Mickey Floral garden that greets guest when they enter the park.






Once inside there is the Flagpole in Town Square






Here is a little trivia about the base of the Flagpole,
A car had knocked over a street light on Wilshire Boulevard in Los Angeles. Where Emile Kuri a Disney Imagineer, bought it for $5.00 and brought it the park to be used as the base of the Flag Pole

The inscription on the Plague at the bottom has Walts opening day speech on it.

"To all who come to this happy place... Welcome. Disneyland is your land.
Here age relives fond memories of the past... and here youth may savor
the challenge and promise of the future.
"Disneyland is dedicated to the ideals, the dreams, and the hard facts
that have created America... with the hope that it will be a source of joy and 
inspiration to all the world."​
This guy has been standing here for as long as I can remember






At the end of Main Street between the Castle and the Hub you will find this plaque.  






This is were they buried a Time Castle

The inscription reads;

Placed beneath this marker on July 17, 1995​
The Disneyland 40th Anniversary Time Castle​
A "Time Castle," containing Disneyland memories, messages and milestones, lies beneath this spot. The Disneyland Time Castle is dedicated to the children of the 21st century, who may unlock its contents on the 80th Anniversary of Disneyland: July 17, 2035.​
Now it was called a Time Castle because it was no ordinary Time Capsule






As we were walking through the Castle I spotted an errant Christmas Ornament floating in the Castle moat






Right inside the Castle gate you can see the Draw Bridge Raiser/Lowerer thingy






While walking through the Castle if you look closely you will find a gold color spike in the ground.






This marked the center of Disneyland when it opened, now I dont believe this is true anymore with all of the expansions

Once through the castle you will find a drinking fountain on the left with a very special couple on top











To the right is a secret passage






to a special Wishing Place






And then we came upon proof that Buzz has been to Disneyland before











An often over looked area to walk through is King Tritons Garden





















The crowds for Nemo are still big on weekends






The park was a little busy






The line on the left was for the Matterhorn and the one on the right is still for Nemo.  The wait for Nemo is still around 2 hours.

Ok thats it for this post be back soon with more.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> So Sorceress and I found ourselves wondering around the West Coast Happiest Place on Earth yesterday so I thought I would snap some pictures as we walked around.



You're so fricken lucky to live that close  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> As we first entered the park we saw that they have added a new figure to the Mickey Floral garden that greets guest when they enter the park.



Love the Tink statue!!!!   




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Here is a little trivia about the base of the Flagpole,
> A car had knocked over a street light on Wilshire Boulevard in Los Angeles. Where Emile Kuri a Disney Imagineer, bought it for $5.00 and brought it the park to be used as the base of the Flag Pole
> 
> The inscription on the Plague at the bottom has Walt’s opening day speech on it.
> 
> "To all who come to this happy place... Welcome. Disneyland is your land.
> Here age relives fond memories of the past... and here youth may savor
> the challenge and promise of the future.
> "Disneyland is dedicated to the ideals, the dreams, and the hard facts
> that have created America... with the hope that it will be a source of joy and
> inspiration to all the world."​



How interesting!  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> At the end of Main Street between the Castle and the Hub you will find this plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is were they buried a “Time Castle”
> 
> The inscription reads;
> 
> Placed beneath this marker on July 17, 1995​
> The Disneyland 40th Anniversary Time Castle​
> A "Time Castle," containing Disneyland memories, messages and milestones, lies beneath this spot. The Disneyland Time Castle is dedicated to the children of the 21st century, who may unlock its contents on the 80th Anniversary of Disneyland: July 17, 2035.​



Omgosh - that's soooooo cool!  I hope you will be there for that  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> As we were walking through the Castle I spotted an errant Christmas Ornament floating in the Castle moat



   You're funny.



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> While walking through the Castle if you look closely you will find a gold color spike in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This marked the center of Disneyland when it opened, now I don’t believe this is true anymore with all of the expansions



I wonder how many people know all this stuff?  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Once through the castle you will find a drinking fountain on the left with a very special couple on top



Puuurty  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> And then we came upon proof that Buzz has been to Disneyland before



   



Thanks for the terrific update  

I think this is one of the best ones yet because of all the little "overlooked" tidbits of information you shared!


Many thumbs up!!!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Hey, they spelled Dineyland wrong!


----------



## Disneyolic

Love the new photos Goof. I especially like the new Tinkerbell one!



blue_river said:


> I wonder how many people know all this stuff?


I knew about that gold stake. They have one in Disney World too ...



Montana Disney Fan said:


> Hey, they spelled Dineyland wrong!


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> You're so fricken lucky to live that close



I know




blue_river said:


> I wonder how many people know all this stuff?



Just the ones that don't have a life



Montana Disney Fan said:


> Hey, they spelled Dineyland wrong!



I noticed that too.



Disneyolic said:


> I knew about that gold stake. They have one in Disney World too ...



I didn't know that


----------



## Goofster57

On with the tour,

Over in front of the Matterhorn are the old boat docks for the Motor Boat Cruise that is long gone






This is a really nice place to take a rest maybe let a little one get in a nap or feed some ducks and just watch the crowds go by

The Mad Tea Party seems to be under refurbishment











Or this is the newest hide out for Britney

She may have been visiting the White Rabbits house






When headed through Fantasyland remember to look up, here is a weather vain on top of Mr. Toads Wild Ride






Here is some themein on the back side of Big Thunder Mountain






As you walk down Big Thunder Trail there is a nice little lake on the west side of the trail






The mine shaft is part of the old Mine Ride

And if you are patient and look real close you can see fish jumping in the calm waters
















Ok, Actually they are Fish on a Stick they always jump in the same exact place, it is fun to watch the tourist get all excited about seeing Live fish at Disneyland

Frontierland Themed Trash cans






Happy 31st Anniversary Honey











Walt gave this to his wife Lillian for their 31st Wedding Anniversary and the story goes it was to big for the Disney Home Mantel, so Lillian gave it to Disneyland.

Some themeing above the newly re-opened River Belle restaurant






Now those would be some great seats for Fantasmic

Here is a small Guided Tour group over near the Haunted Mansion in New Orleans Square






There is a frequently missed fountain near the Mansion






New Orleans Square themed Trash cans






This anchor can be found down near the water front of the Rivers of America






This is the Sea Wall that runs along the river in New Orleans Square






It looks like one of the local river traffic barges lost a keg of rum


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

I just love all the small details at Disneyland. It is a beautiful park.


----------



## Goofster57

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> I just love all the small details at Disneyland. It is a beautiful park.



It's nice to slow down a bit and look at the details of DIsneyland


----------



## Goofster57

Goofster57 said:


> As we were walking through the Castle *"I"* spotted an errant Christmas Ornament floating in the Castle moat



It has been brought to my attention by Sorceress that in fact she is the one that spotted the errant ornament in the above picture and pointed it out to me.

So this serves as an "Official Public Apology" to Sorceress for not acknowledging her expert observation skills in the original posting on this subject.....





Ok, Honey. . can I come back in the house now?


----------



## Goofster57

At the base of the Tarzans Tree you will find a nice little babbling brook






I would love to have a room above the Bazar located in Adventureland






Then I could just go next door to get a Tattoo while getting Banjo lessons






Next to Aladdins Oasis near the exit of the Jungle Cruise you can find this nice little sitting area to rest your tired bones






I was walking by and thought I saw one of my In-Laws






But I was mistaken

As you enter Frontierland you will come across this plaque and flagpole











Here are some shots of the entrance area to Frontierland






Notice the open door






This is a storage room for Fantasmic Crowd control items











We decided that we needed a little Mickey snack so we headed to the local Pretzel cart






And the question of the day is;

How many Cast Members does it take to sell Pretzels?






Apparently FOUR

Another nice place to rest and enjoy the day is at the patio of Refreshment Corner on Main Street.  This is where we decided to sit and enjoy our Mickey Pretzels.











Should be able to finish off in the next post.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> It has been brought to my attention by Sorceress that in fact she is the one that spotted the errant ornament in the above picture and pointed it out to me.
> 
> So this serves as an "Official Public Apology" to Sorceress for not acknowledging her expert observation skills in the original posting on this subject.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Honey. . can I come back in the house now?


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> I was walking by and thought I saw one of my In-Laws



  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> We decided that we needed a little Mickey snack so we headed to the local Pretzel cart



I love the pretzels!


Thanks for the update


----------



## Loafmastermom

Becoming quite the photographer with these posts! You should quit your job and go to work at Dineyland.


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> Ok, Honey. . can I come back in the house now?


That oughtta learn ya!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Oh my gosh, I just love that Mickey pretzel!


----------



## Blue Riverine

What did I miss?


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

I hope it's sunny like your pix when we're there.  Buzz thinks sun = gud.


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I hope it's sunny like your pix when we're there.  Buzz thinks sun = gud.



I think you will be OK, may get a bit chilly at night


----------



## blue_river

I wanna be in sunny CA

doing this


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I wanna be in sunny CA
> 
> doing this



Panting?


----------



## Ferry Joy

Wow I love seeing all the sun in your pictures. Helps to warm me up on a -1C (or for you guys 30 F)


----------



## Goofster57

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Oh my gosh, I just love that Mickey pretzel!





blue_river said:


> I love the pretzels!



The pretzels are good.

How do you eat them?

I always start with the ears




Loafmastermom said:


> Becoming quite the photographer with these posts! You should quit your job and go to work at Dineyland.



I tried that but they said there wasn't a Dwarf named Goofumpy





Disneyolic said:


> That oughtta learn ya!



You think so wouldn't ya






Ferry Joy said:


> Wow I love seeing all the sun in your pictures. Helps to warm me up on a -1C (or for you guys 30 F)



Yeah, I'll remind you of that when we have the terrible heat waves of 65 or 66 degrees next month

Thanks for reading,

Just remember what Sorcerers says.....

"Stop Reading and Posting it just encourages him"


----------



## Goofster57

So after our Mickey Pretzel with Mustard for those of you that were wondering, we headed on down Main Street USA.

Now the one thing that I always try to remember when in a Disney park is to stop and look up, if you dont you will miss some interesting things and this trip was no exception.

We entered the Watch Shop/Emporium and while Sorceress was trying to find something to buy






I stepped into Plush Alley and looked up.  I have had an Annual Pass for the last 22 years and I have never noticed these signs before
















Or the stunning chandlers











.

For you Star Wars (Star Wars is a registered trade mark of George Lucas Enterprises) fans






For you nature lovers (This is a registered trade mark of Mother Nature)






Here are the themed Trash Cans out on the Esplanadesorry big flat cement thingy






For you Foundry Factory Fans







The lines to purchase ticket media were pretty busy this day






And as a parting shot the Monorail as it crosses over Downtown Disney with the new Dreams paint job











OK thats it for now,


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> I think you will be OK, may get a bit chilly at night



What about swimming during the day?  Remember, we're from Montana.  But will it be open?



Goofster57 said:


> Panting?



  



Goofster57 said:


> Here are the themed Trash Cans out on the Esplanadesorry big flat cement thingy




      Thanks for "*dumbing*" it down for Buzz.  

Are those "talking" trash cans?  LG loves the one in Tomorrowland.  She actually knows what time it comes out.   

This all reminds me of my Trash Can story:

Years back, in high school, some buddies and I drove up to Bozeman, MT for a big College Football game (UM Griz vs. MSU Bobcats).  Anyway, we basically guzzled beer all the way, all through the game, then on into the night.  Have you heard of the famous Rockin' R Bar?  Well, we ended up there.

Soon, we were out on the streets of downtown Bozeman with about 20,000 others from the two colleges after the game.  As you can imagine, Griz and Bobcats don't mix too well.

To make a long story short, I probably shouldn't have been wearing my Griz (Missoula) sweatshirt in town (Bozeman) after midnight.

Four Seniors in college grabbed me, ripped off my shirt, and urinated on it.  Then they grabbed me and tossed my boney **** in a dumpster and shut the lid.  They threatened to hurt me bad if I came out so I stayed in there till the next morning.  

I actually got a pretty good night's sleep.   

If you're wondering what happened to my friends, well, they did the honorable thing and ran like Forrest Gump in the other direction once the brutes grabbed me and started slapping me around.

Since then, I'm off garbage cans.


----------



## Loafmastermom

Montana Disney Fan said:


> What about swimming during the day?  Remember, we're from Montana.  But will it be open?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for "*dumbing*" it down for Buzz.
> 
> Are those "talking" trash cans?  LG loves the one in Tomorrowland.  She actually knows what time it comes out.
> 
> This all reminds me of my Trash Can story:
> 
> Years back, in high school, some buddies and I drove up to Bozeman, MT for a big College Football game (UM Griz vs. MSU Bobcats).  Anyway, we basically guzzled beer all the way, all through the game, then on into the night.  Have you heard of the famous Rockin' R Bar?  Well, we ended up there.
> 
> Soon, we were out on the streets of downtown Bozeman with about 20,000 others from the two colleges after the game.  As you can imagine, Griz and Bobcats don't mix too well.
> 
> To make a long story short, I probably shouldn't have been wearing my Griz (Missoula) sweatshirt in town (Bozeman) after midnight.
> 
> Four Seniors in college grabbed me, ripped off my shirt, and urinated on it.  Then they grabbed me and tossed my boney **** in a dumpster and shut the lid.  They threatened to hurt me bad if I came out so I stayed in there till the next morning.
> 
> I actually got a pretty good night's sleep.
> 
> If you're wondering what happened to my friends, well, they did the honorable thing and ran like Forrest Gump in the other direction once the brutes grabbed me and started slapping me around.
> 
> Since then, I'm off garbage cans.



I am at a loss for words.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Loafmastermom said:


> I am at a loss for words.




Me too.


----------



## Disney owl

great report thanks for sharing


----------



## Boston Tea Party

Goofster57 said:


> OK thats it for now,


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Panting?



Sweating!  From the HEAT!  Ya know.  Geeeeeez  



Goofster57 said:


> The pretzels are good.
> 
> How do you eat them?
> 
> I always start with the ears



We had pretzels in Epcot but I don't remember them being in the shape of Mickey heads 

Surely, I would have taken a picture of that if they were.

Buzz????  Are they??  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I tried that but they said there wasn't a Dwarf named Goofumpy



  

I love that!  That should be your new nickname 




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll remind you of that when we have the terrible heat waves of 65 or 66 degrees next month



Bring it on!!!!!!!!!   



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Just remember what Sorcerers says.....
> 
> "Stop Reading and Posting it just encourages him"



 

Yes but we don't have to deal with you full-time.

Kinda like bringing the grandkids back home to the parents after a visit  


Now...time to read your latest installment


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> So after our Mickey Pretzel with *Mustard* for those of you that were wondering,




Ewwwwwwwwwww.  JoJo eats ketchup with everything  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> We entered the Watch Shop/Emporium and while Sorceress was trying to find something to buy



Hey!  Sorceress looks great!  Did she colour/lighten her hair???  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I stepped into Plush Alley and looked up.  I have had an Annual Pass for the last 22 years and I have never noticed these signs before



It's amazing what you see when you become the photographer 

but an exit sign???   






The chandeliers were stunning! 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> For you nature lovers (*This is a registered trade mark of Mother Nature*)



   Purty  




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Here are the themed Trash Cans out on the Esplanadesorry *big flat cement thingy*



   I love your pics Goofster!



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> And as a parting shot the Monorail as it crosses over Downtown Disney with the new Dreams paint job



Cool shot!!!!!!!!!!!!




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> OK thats it for now,



Awwwwwwwwk


----------



## blue_river

Mater said:
			
		

>



What's so funny?   



			
				Mater said:
			
		

> Thanks for "*dumbing*" it down for Buzz.



Now that's FUNNY!!!    



			
				Mater said:
			
		

> This all reminds me of my Trash Can story:
> 
> Four Seniors in college grabbed me, ripped off my shirt, and urinated on it.  Then they grabbed me and tossed my boney **** in a dumpster and shut the lid.  They threatened to hurt me bad if I came out so I stayed in there till the next morning.



OMG Buzz!   
What a horrible experience  



			
				Mater said:
			
		

> I actually got a pretty good night's sleep.



Okay, I guess it wasn't that bad then  



			
				Mater said:
			
		

> If you're wondering what happened to my friends, well, they did the honorable thing and ran like Forrest Gump in the other direction once the brutes grabbed me and started slapping me around.



 
Nice buddies  



			
				Mater said:
			
		

> Since then, I'm off garbage cans.



   I can see why


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Mork said:
			
		

> We had pretzels in Epcot but I don't remember them being in the shape of Mickey heads
> 
> Surely, I would have taken a picture of that if they were.
> 
> Buzz???? Are they??



Nope!


----------



## Goofster57

Loafmastermom said:


> I am at a loss for words.





Montana Disney Fan said:


> Me too.



Ok, I find this hard to believe for both of you    




Disney owl said:


> great report thanks for sharing





Boston Tea Party said:


>



Your welcome; stop back later once the rain stops out here in Sunny Southern California Ill get out to the park for some more fun




blue_river said:


> Sweating!  From the HEAT!  Ya know.  Geeeeeez



Oh, Thanks for clearing that up  



blue_river said:


> We had pretzels in Epcot but I don't remember them being in the shape of Mickey heads
> 
> Surely, I would have taken a picture of that if they were.
> 
> Buzz????  Are they??



I think they are in the shape of Turkey Legs down there  




blue_river said:


> I love that!  That should be your new nickname



Oh Thanks just what I need another nickname   



blue_river said:


> Yes but we don't have to deal with you full-time.



Hey,   You say that like it would be a bad thing



blue_river said:


> Hey!  Sorceress looks great!  Did she color/lighten her hair???



What are you trying to get me in trouble?

*No, it looks as great as it always has*




blue_river said:


> It's amazing what you see when you become the photographer
> but an exit sign???



I would have got a closer shot of it, but I dont have a Grenade Launcher like Grumpy    




blue_river said:


> What's so funny?
> OMG Buzz!
> What a horrible experience




Yeah, Think how the trash can felt


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Nope!



Didn't think but thought I should check with the Master  



Goofster57 said:


> Your welcome; stop back later once the rain stops out here in Sunny Southern California Ill get out to the park for some more fun



Lots of rain in CA now Goofster?



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Oh, Thanks for clearing that up



Glad to help out  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I think they are in the shape of Turkey Legs down there



Ew.  Have you ever had one of those?  They look so huge.



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Oh Thanks just what I need another nickname



Oh?  What other nicknames do you have?? 




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Hey,   You say that like it would be a bad thing



Noooooooooooo  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> What are you trying to get me in trouble?
> 
> *No, it looks as great as it always has*



Good answer and yes you're right but I just thought it looked lighter than previous pics.  Course you don't post many  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I would have got a closer shot of it, but I dont have a Grenade Launcher like Grumpy



Talkin' bout the grenade launcher...do you mind if I post a few wildlife pics here that I took last week?  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Yeah, Think how the trash can felt


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Lots of rain in CA now Goofster?



The are saying that we have had more during this last storm (2-3 days)
then all of last season



blue_river said:


> Ew.  Have you ever had one of those?  They look so huge.



No, with no future plans for one either



blue_river said:


> Oh?  What other nicknames do you have?? .



Yeah, I don't think so



blue_river said:


> Good answer and yes you're right but I just thought it looked lighter than previous pics.  Course you don't post many



She's camera shy   




blue_river said:


> Talkin' bout the grenade launcher...do you mind if I post a few wildlife pics here that I took last week?



I don't mind at all...I would love to see pictures of a Saturday night at the Rivers House


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> The are saying that we have had more during this last storm (2-3 days)
> then all of last season



Oh dear...I haven't seen anything on the news about it.



> No, with no future plans for one either




DITTO!!!



> Yeah, I don't think so



Hmm...maybe Sorceress will be kind enough to post a few  



> She's camera shy



Aww.  That's too bad.  It's all about the memories  




> I don't mind at all...I would love to see pictures of a Saturday night at the Rivers House



Haha...very funny   


K...have to resize and crop them first.  I'll be back.


----------



## blue_river

The first set are of an eagle that we get to see about once a month.  It's hard to get a good shot because by the time we notice it, he's already moving on.  Sam took these:






















It's quite an amazing bird!
Hopefully DH will be around to take pictures the next time it shows up!!!


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Sam took these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite an amazing bird!



Nice pictures Goofy


----------



## Goofster57

Ok here is something you don't see everyday

A "Sailing Ship" going backwards





Disney Magic


----------



## blue_river

The next set are taken by me.  The coyotes have returned  

Unfortunately all the shots are dark because DH had the camera on a setting for something else and I didn't notice at the time.  I ran outside in my slippers through the snow.  My feet were numb by the time I came back inside.

I'm sure he'll be able to get some better shots because they come around more often!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Is that "Wolfy"?


AK Bird Show:


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Nice pictures Goofy



Ahem...where's my "nice pictures" comment  



Goofster57 said:


> Ok here is something you don't see everyday
> 
> A "Sailing Ship" going backwards



As interesting as that was...doncha have any other DL videos???




Montana Disney Fan said:


> Is that "Wolfy"?



He could almost fit in and run with the pack.  Looks to be about the same size but it's hard to tell because the coyotes are so far away.



			
				Mater said:
			
		

> AK Bird Show:



Too bad the eagle shot turned out blurry.  Did you get more???

We haven't seen the bird show at AK.  Hmmm.


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Ahem...where's my "nice pictures" comment



Sorry, I was Goggling something   

Nice pictures Blue,

Do they ever cause trouble with pets?



blue_river said:


> As interesting as that was...doncha have any other DL videos???




How this?


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Sorry, I was Goggling something



Pay attention!!!!



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Nice pictures Blue,
> 
> Do they ever cause trouble with pets?



Gee thanks...even though they're terrible shots.  We haven't had any problems with them but have heard on the radio to watch your pets.  Apparently there have been many sightings in our area.  We've been here many years and this is the first we've seen coyotes in the past 2 years.



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> How this?



A little better......what else have ya got??


----------



## blue_river




----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


>



Buzz has a Hat


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Buzz has a Hat


----------



## blue_river




----------



## DisDancerina

blue_river said:


>


----------



## Disneyolic

We have a crap load of turkeys in our back yard.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Disneyolic said:


> We have a crap load of turkeys in our back yard.


----------



## DisDancerina




----------



## Disneyolic

_Hello ... is there anybody in there ... just nod if you can hear me ... is there anyone at home?_


----------



## Disneyolic

Disneyolic said:


> We have a crap load of turkeys in our back yard.





Montana Disney Fan said:


>



They're in my neighbor's backyard eating the fallen seeds from the birdfeeder. And that's not all of them ...


----------



## DisDancerina

Disneyolic said:


> They're in my neighbor's backyard eating the fallen seeds from the birdfeeder. And that's not all of them ...


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer




----------



## Montana Disney Fan




----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> They're in my neighbor's backyard eating the fallen seeds from the birdfeeder. And that's not all of them ...



Cool!!!!!!!


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


>


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


>





blue_river said:


>


----------



## Goofster57

Geeezzzz,

I haven't even started to recover from our Super Bowl Party yesterday,

there were only 9 of us, but we had enough food to feed 40.

It is supposed to be a nice week weather wise so I'm thinking about trying to talk Sorceress   into an evening trip to the park.....

So what do you say Sweetie?


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

I'm bloated and got the runs.


----------



## Ferry Joy

Aawwh!


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I'm bloated and got the runs.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> So what do you say Sweetie?





Montana Disney Fan said:


> I'm bloated and got the runs.



I guess that means the answer is no?


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I guess that means the answer is no?



You are so going to get it Blue


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> You are so going to get it Blue


You hear that Blue? You're gonna get lucky!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> You are so going to get it Blue







Disneyolic said:


> You hear that Blue? You're gonna get lucky!



Hmm...wonder if that means I'll get a picture of the hat???


----------



## Disneyolic




----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


>



It's not the hat I'm referring to.

He has a Senators hat I sent him


----------



## Disneyolic

who?


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> who?



Goofster!!!!


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Goofster!!!!


No, I'm DM. Duh!


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> No, I'm DM. Duh!



what was your "who" for???


----------



## blue_river

Think I'll just hang out over here for awhile  

Appears to be no mods around these parts


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> what was your "who" for???


Who are the Sens ... didn't know until you said Senators


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Who are the Sens ... didn't know until you said Senators



Really?  OH

I thought you were just kidding around before   


Isn't Rob home today?


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Really?  OH
> 
> I thought you were just kidding around before
> 
> 
> Isn't Rob home today?


Yes, Rob's home today. He just took Brookie to preschool. I think I'm going to touch up hair ... gotta run!


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Yes, Rob's home today. He just took Brookie to preschool. I think I'm going to touch up hair ... gotta run!



Okie dokie smokey  

I'll be back later!


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Okie dokie smokey
> 
> I'll be back later!


Hey! I'm back!


----------



## Goofster57




----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


>


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


>



   



Disneyolic said:


>



Yay!!!!!!!!

DM is back!!!!!!!


----------



## blue_river

Now tell me about the new hair-do?  


Ya got any pictures?


----------



## blue_river

Waiting.....................  


Sheesh


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Now tell me about the new hair-do?
> 
> 
> Ya got any pictures?


Woman! It's just a touchup. It's not new.


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Woman! It's just a touchup. It's not new.



OH

Well that's boring.


I'm thinking on some highlights 

My hair always turns darker in the winter


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> OH
> 
> Well that's boring.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking on some highlights
> 
> My hair always turns darker in the winter


I was doing highlights myself but stopped last year. My hair was getting a bit fried. The colour I do now is just a shade or 2 lighter than my normal hair and I really like it.


----------



## blue_river




----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


>


I cut my hair ...


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> I cut my hair ...



I just read that!

Going to check it out!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Disneyolic said:


> I cut my hair ...




I have a hat!


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I have a hat!



I have a hockey stick!!!!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> I have a hockey stick!!!!


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> I have a hockey stick!!!!


I'm waiting for my plasma TV ...


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Disneyolic said:


> I'm waiting for my plasma TV ...



I though he was sending it to me....


----------



## Disneyolic

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> I though he was sending it to me....


Nope. He promised it to me. Sorry!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Disneyolic said:


> Nope. He promised it to me. Sorry!


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


>



 



Disneyolic said:


> I'm waiting for my plasma TV ...



You can have it.  I'm getting the hummer  



Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> I though he was sending it to me....


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> You can have it.  I'm getting the hummer


Funny ... that's what Rob always says!


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


>





blue_river said:


>





Disneyolic said:


>





Montana Disney Fan said:


> I'm bloated and got the runs.





blue_river said:


> Waiting.....................
> 
> 
> Sheesh





blue_river said:


>





Disneyolic said:


> I cut my hair ...





Montana Disney Fan said:


> I have a hat!





blue_river said:


> I have a hockey stick!!!!


----------



## Disneyolic




----------



## blue_river

Still a bit early  


I can't believe the snow we're getting


----------



## Disneyolic

No snow here but a dusting ...


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

blue_river said:


> Still a bit early
> 
> 
> I can't believe the snow we're getting



ditto for me.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


>



 


You can't get rid of me that easily Goofster!










Just peeking in


----------



## Disneyolic

I'm peeking too!


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

You guys are seriously freaking me out with the eyes!


----------



## Goofster57

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> You guys are seriously freaking me out with the eyes!



Thank you Lessa

Finally a normal person


----------



## carrieannie

*Subbing Goofster!! *


----------



## Goofster57

carrieannie said:


> *Subbing Goofster!! *



Yeah...Two Normal People

Welcome Ed

May I call you Ed?

Don't want to get Buzz all Jealous

 

As I said on the other thread, I am hoping to get out this weekend for an up-date


----------



## carrieannie

Goofster57 said:


> Welcome Ed
> 
> May I call you Ed?
> 
> Don't want to get Buzz all Jealous
> 
> 
> 
> As I said on the other thread, I am hoping to get out this weekend for an up-date


AWW Thanks!!    everyone else calls me Ed..Buzz asked me one nite what carrieannie meant and I started to expain it and he lost patience and said Ed was shorter!


----------



## Goofster57

carrieannie said:


> AWW Thanks!!    everyone else calls me Ed..Buzz asked me one nite what carrieannie meant and I started to expain it and he lost patience and said Ed was shorter!



Just think what they may discover once he donates his brain to science


----------



## carrieannie

Goofster57 said:


> Just think what they may discover once he donates his brain to science


Hmm that would be interesting  
Not used the color over here on "The Other Side" ! 
Love your pictures of DL. I dont know much about it. Will Linnies PTR be over here?


----------



## Goofster57

carrieannie said:


> Love your pictures of DL. I dont know much about it. Will Linnies PTR be over here?



We love going out to the park for an hour or two and just relaxing.

I used to have a job that I had to work 20 hours a week mandatory over time ever week.  I was really worn out so I would go to Disneyland ever evening on the way to pick up the kids from the baby sitter, get a Coke and sit in Town Square on Main Street for an hour and get an attitude adjustment.

Not sure were LtP will put her Pre Trip, but I am looking forward to it and there visit out here.


----------



## Disneyolic

Just looking for an update ...


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> but I am looking forward to it and there visit out here.



I'm sooooooooo jealous


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I'm sooooooooo jealous



You know you are welcome too

You guys are WDW veterans now, so I think you need to visit Disneyland


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> You know you are welcome too
> 
> You guys are WDW veterans now, so I think you need to visit Disneyland



Thanks!  Very kind of you to welcome us as well.

You do know that I did try to persuade DH awhile back but I didn't win that one.   

Someday.....


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

blue_river said:


> Thanks!  Very kind of you to welcome us as well.
> 
> You do know that I did try to persuade DH awhile back but I didn't win that one.
> 
> Someday.....



I'm sure you will get out there eventually. Maybe if you don't pitch it as solely a DL trip but put more emphasis on visiting the national parks since you guys are an outdoorsy kind of family.  

The Dreamer family is hitting CA in 2012.  I haven't been to CA since I visited my best friend back in 1995 and the rest haven't been back since we moved in 1991.


----------



## blue_river

I think we'll end up going once the kids are older and have moved away  




HEY!!!!

I just noticed something!

This is my 7000th post


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> This is my 7000th post



*Congratulations on your 7,000 th post*​


----------



## Disneyolic

Just a drive-by 8814th post!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

10,0000 for me!!


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


> 10,0000 for me!!


We're not talking about how many times you've been a numb nut Buzz ...


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Disneyolic said:


> We're not talking about how many times you've been a numb nut Buzz ...






Big Meanie!


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Big Meanie!


Oh yeah? Well you started it with insulting my doggie!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> *Congratulations on your 7,000 th post*​




Thanks Goofster!!   



Disneyolic said:


> Just a drive-by 8814th post!



  That's not a milestone number for celebrating.  Post us again when you reach 9000!



Montana Disney Fan said:


> 10,0000 for me!!




HEY!!!!  I just noticed........we missed your 4000th post!

Congrats on 4000 posts Mater!!!!!!!!

   




Disneyolic said:


> Oh yeah? Well you started it with insulting my doggie!



For the record DM, I think you have an adorable doggy


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> That's not a milestone number for celebrating.  Post us again when you reach 9000!


Aw shucks. I just wanted to join in the fun.



			
				blue said:
			
		

> For the record DM, I think you have an adorable doggy


Thanks Blue. He is a cutie. But he is definitely getting old.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> HEY!!!!  I just noticed........we missed your 4000th post!



I'm ashamed, not proud.


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I'm ashamed, not proud.


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Aw shucks. I just wanted to join in the fun.



Well you have to wait your turn!   



			
				DM said:
			
		

> Thanks Blue. He is a cutie. But he is definitely getting old.



   How old is he?  



Montana Disney Fan said:


> I'm ashamed, not proud.



Ya, I would be ashamed too if I joined the DIS in 1999


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> How old is he?


He is 13. I'm worried about this age as he does have a seizure disorder too. You "Wolfy"  really hit home these past couple of days ...


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Disneyolic said:


>


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


>


----------



## blue_river




----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

blue_river said:


>



I love that!


----------



## blue_river

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> I love that!



Hi Lessa!!  

Heh Heh

Obviously, that smiley is a duck after playin' with the Sens


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

blue_river said:


> Hi Lessa!!
> 
> Heh Heh
> 
> Obviously, that smiley is a duck after playin' with the Sens



 Obviously


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Hi Lessa!!
> Obviously, that smiley is a duck after playin' with the Sens





Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> Obviously



There you girls go dreaming again


----------



## Disneyolic

Oops! I must be thinking of another thread that updates more frequently ...


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> There you girls go dreaming again



Yep, Dreamin' of our players   

.......ohhhhhhhh....I guess you meant something else   



Disneyolic said:


> Oops! I must be thinking of another thread that updates more frequently ...



You must be talking about my thread


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Hmmm... not much going on around here.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Hmmm... not much going on around here.



Hmmm......we could say the same thing about your thread


----------



## Goofster57

Ive been a little out of commission the last couple of weeks and pretty much only going to work and back home.  Hopefully things will continue to improve and I can get back to the important stuff soon.


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Hmmm... not much going on around here.


 



blue_river said:


> Hmmm......we could say the same thing about your thread


  



Goofster57 said:


> Ive been a little out of commission the last couple of weeks and pretty much only going to work and back home.  Hopefully things will continue to improve and I can get back to the important stuff soon.


   

Oops! I got carried away. That wasn't funny.


----------



## Disneyolic

Are you all packed for your Billings, Montana, family vacation?


----------



## Disneyolic

When I did a search in my graphics for Montana, it came up with the flag only. But I had 2 choices for California. One of them is the flag and one of this is this ...





NY gets 4 choices but ... and here's the kicker ...


Canada has 5 pages worth! Wassup with dat? Here's my favourite Canadian one:


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Ive been a little out of commission the last couple of weeks and pretty much only going to work and back home.  Hopefully things will continue to improve and I can get back to the important stuff soon.




We can wait......doesn't stop us from posting over here  



Disneyolic said:


> Are you all packed for your Billings, Montana, family vacation?



Hey..I forgot about that!   



Disneyolic said:


> Canada has 5 pages worth! Wassup with dat? Here's my favourite Canadian one:



It's cause we're special


----------



## blue_river

I like the new graphic you added to your siggie Goofster


----------



## carrieannie

*Hi Goofster. Did you guys make plans to meet up with the Mills Family this week?    We want pictures if you did! *


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> Are you all packed for your Billings, Montana, family vacation?




Turns out I am on the Montana Future Farmers of America Watch List so I was unable to travel  




Disneyolic said:


>



Hey the California Dancing Raisin   I havent seen him in a while




Disneyolic said:


> Canada has 5 pages worth! Wassup with dat



Because they have nothing else to do during those long winter months  




blue_river said:


> We can wait......doesn't stop us from posting over here



Yeah like you guys not posting was an option  

  




blue_river said:


> I like the new graphic you added to your siggie Goofster



Thanks, 
Just kissing up in case Hilary gets elected  
I am going to need a place to live.






carrieannie said:


> *
> Hi Goofster. Did you guys make plans to meet up with the Mills Family this week?    We want pictures if you did! *



There was some talk about meeting up for dinner but no plans were made, I think theyre scared


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Because they have nothing else to do during those long winter months



 

There's lots to do if you don't mind the cold weather.  I just happen to hate being cold  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Yeah like you guys not posting was an option



Not gunna happen 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> Just kissing up in case Hilary gets elected
> I am going to need a place to live.



We have room in the shed 





			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> There was some talk about meeting up for dinner but no plans were made, I think theyre scared



Ahem....I think it's the other way around


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> There's lots to do if you don't mind the cold weather.  I just happen to hate being cold



How did you end up living in Canada?  



blue_river said:


> We have room in the shed



Can I keep my pins in the house?  




blue_river said:


> Ahem....I think it's the other way around



I'm not scared of nothin..well Sorceress when she's mad at me, she doesn't fight fair...she uses logic...I am totally out gunned when she uses that


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> How did you end up living in Canada?



I asked my parents the same question for years  

DH and I are willing to move somewhere warmer provided he can get work!



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Can I keep my pins in the house?



Certainly.......I'll take very good care of them  




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I'm not scared of nothin..well Sorceress when she's mad at me, she doesn't fight fair...she uses logic...I am totally out gunned when she uses that


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

blue_river said:


> I asked my parents the same question for years
> 
> DH and I are willing to move somewhere warmer provided he can get work!



If you wanted to stay in Canada you would have to move all the way out to Victoria. They are famous for their good weather and almost nonexistent winter. Otherwise you are out of luck with warm places to live in Canada.


----------



## blue_river

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> If you wanted to stay in Canada you would have to move all the way out to Victoria. They are famous for their good weather and almost nonexistent winter. Otherwise you are out of luck with warm places to live in Canada.



Ya...um ... I meant the U.S.


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

blue_river said:


> Ya...um ... I meant the U.S.



What a traitor!  J/K I loved living in the States and Canada, each have their good and bad qualities.


----------



## blue_river

Lifelong_Dreamer said:


> What a traitor!



 

Ya....tell me what you think about Canada when you wake up tomorrow!


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> DH and I are willing to move somewhere warmer provided he can get work!



Hey, We could always used a good plummer here in California, I speak from experience.

And you could always work at Disneyland.. 



blue_river said:


> Certainly.......I'll take very good care of them



OK,   Maybe I will just keep them with me in the shed  

But feel free to visit them


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> Hey, We could always used a good plummer here in California, I speak from experience.
> 
> And you could always work at Disneyland..



But they couldn't afford the housing!  Well, I can't anyway unless you stick me in a mobile home. Still hoping to win Powerball tonight and buy my dream home in Temecula ... It has a guest house!


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> But they couldn't afford the housing!  Well, I can't anyway unless you stick me in a mobile home. Still hoping to win Powerball tonight and buy my dream home in Temecula ... It has a guest house!



Hey as soon as Grumpy installs a few dishwashers they can make a nice offramp house out of the boxes.  

Housing is pretty bad, but right now the prices are dropping



Temecula is a very nice town, we travel there probably 2-3 times a year.

Old Downtown has some really great shops to walk around in


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Hey, We could always used a good plummer here in California, I speak from experience.
> 
> And you could always work at Disneyland..



OH YES - I'd love to work at Dineyland!!!!!  That would be awesome  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> OK,   Maybe I will just keep them with me in the shed
> 
> But feel free to visit them



   Whaaaaaaaaaat?  Doncha trust me?  



Disneyolic said:


> But they couldn't afford the housing!  Well, I can't anyway unless you stick me in a mobile home. Still hoping to win Powerball tonight and buy my dream home in Temecula ... It has a guest house!



That expensive eh??  What kinda price are we talking?



Goofster57 said:


> Temecula is a very nice town, we travel there probably 2-3 times a year.
> 
> Old Downtown has some really great shops to walk around in




Hubby has been checking out pricing in Florida  
I think he's getting serious about this!


----------



## blue_river

What is your favourite random image?


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> OH YES - I'd love to work at Dineyland!!!!!  That would be awesome



What job would you like?



blue_river said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaat?  Doncha trust me?



I was born at night, but not last night  



blue_river said:


> That expensive eh??  What kinda price are we talking?



You could be talking any where from 250K to a Million
And the 250K would be a small condo




blue_river said:


> Hubby has been checking out pricing in Florida
> I think he's getting serious about this!



I understand that you can get some really good deals on land so you can build your own home.


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Hubby has been checking out pricing in Florida
> I think he's getting serious about this!


California weather is way better though. The further from LA, the lower the prices tho. I can see myself living out there someday. Even Rob would much rather live in CA than FL and he has never been there!


----------



## KatGarcia

What ever happened to all the DineyLand pics????


----------



## Disneyolic

KatGarcia said:


> What ever happened to all the DineyLand pics????



What? You mean this isn't a chat room with cool people?


----------



## Goofster57

KatGarcia said:


> What ever happened to all the DineyLand pics????





Disneyolic said:


> What? You mean this isn't a chat room with cool people?



Oh it's hard be popular  

Ok, OK I think I my be up to getting out to the park this weekend and I will see what I can do


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> What job would you like?



I think it could be fun taking the pics (Photopass Person)  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I was born at night, but not last night



Darn and I thought I had ya!   




			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> You could be talking any where from 250K to a Million
> And the 250K would be a small condo



See...my biggest problem about the whole moving thing is losing my location on the water  





Disneyolic said:


> California weather is way better though. The further from LA, the lower the prices tho. I can see myself living out there someday. Even Rob would much rather live in CA than FL and he has never been there!



I think I would too 



KatGarcia said:


> What ever happened to all the DineyLand pics????



We're having a break.....we're having a kit kat (FYI - that's from a Canadian commercial)



Disneyolic said:


> What? You mean this isn't a chat room with cool people?



 



Goofster57 said:


> Oh it's hard be popular
> 
> Ok, OK I think I my be up to getting out to the park this weekend and I will see what I can do




Woohoo  

Wait a minute.......when are you meeting up with the Mills Clan??????


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> Oh it's hard be popular


Not for me!







blue_river said:


> We're having a break.....we're having a kit kat (FYI - that's from a Canadian commercial)


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I think it could be fun taking the pics (Photopass Person)



You have certainly demonstrated that you can take better pictures then most of them  




blue_river said:


> Darn and I thought I had ya!



You have to get up pretty early to pull the  ...eerrr...uhm ...something...over something...I'll get back to you on this





blue_river said:


> See...my biggest problem about the whole moving thing is losing my location on the water



After seeing pictures of your backyard I would totally agree  




blue_river said:


> Wait a minute.......when are you meeting up with the Mills Clan??????



No plans were made   I will keep my eye out for them if we go.


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> No plans were made   I will keep my eye out for them if we go.


You could always email Buzzaroo ...


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> You could always email Buzzaroo ...



I think he is scared to meet up, hes afraid that LtP and the kids will think I'm funnier and more entertaining then him and he will have to ride the Fantasyland rides by himself


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Goofster57 said:


> I think he is scared to meet up, hes afraid that LtP and the kids will think I'm funnier and more entertaining then him and he will have to ride the Fantasyland rides by himself



I think that must be it, no other explanation.


----------



## carrieannie

Disneyolic said:


> You could always email Buzzaroo ...


I was just getting ready to post the same thing. 


Goofster57 said:


> I think he is scared to meet up, hes afraid that LtP and the kids will think I'm funnier and more entertaining then him and he will have to ride the Fantasyland rides by himself


c`mon Goofster. send him and e-mail. how far away are you guys anyway?


----------



## Disneyolic

California!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Disneyolic said:


> California!



Huh?


----------



## Disneyolic

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Huh?


Zackly!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster - make room in your garage!

We're flying out of this snow hole


----------



## blue_river




----------



## Disneyolic




----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> California!



JoJo LOVES Seth Cohen


----------



## blue_river




----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> JoJo LOVES Seth Cohen


Really? I was more a Ryan fan myself. Me likey the bad boys. I miss that show. I really did like it (except Marissa) and I even downloaded the theme song!


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> Really? I was more a Ryan fan myself. Me likey the bad boys. I miss that show. I really did like it (except Marissa) and I even downloaded the theme song!



I liked Ryan better too.

I hear ya on the bad boy thing  


It's why I'm with my DH


----------



## Disneyolic

California ... Phantom Planet


----------



## blue_river

Disneyolic said:


> California ... Phantom Planet



I was sorry when they ended the show.


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Goofster - make room in your garage!
> 
> We're flying out of this snow hole





blue_river said:


>





blue_river said:


>



Stop teasing us , I know that is just the bone freezing cold talking


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Stop teasing us , I know that is just the bone freezing cold talking



Ya...dats true but I would still love to get out there one day


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Ya...dats true but I would still love to get out there one day



Well be here when you make it out


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> Ya...dats true but I would still love to get out there one day





Goofster57 said:


> Well be here when you make it out



And hopefully I would too. I'm now eyeing a spot in Laguna Niguel ...


----------



## blue_river

What's going on over in this neck of the woods?  


Anyone home?


----------



## blue_river

I've been thinking...

we need a new thread


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


> I've been thinking...
> 
> we need a new thread


Really? Why? This is mod free!!!


----------



## KathyRN137

Did you make it to the park this past weekend?? 


Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> Did you make it to the park this past weekend??
> 
> 
> Kathy



I did sneak out Friday for a couple of hours, I didn't do any trip report picture taking.  

It was my first visit in about 5 weeks so I just went and enjoyed the evening and didn't want the pressure of taking pictures that DM would like and not complain about.

It was very crowded Friday night, I guess some "Spring Breaks" have started   across the country and I think they all came to Disneyland.

I had hoped to get out Sunday, but instead I went grocery shopping with Sorceress, you know push the basket, load the bags etc, she is such a lucky women


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> I did sneak out Friday for a couple of hours, I didn't do any trip report picture taking.
> 
> It was my first visit in about 5 weeks so I just went and enjoyed the evening and didn't want the pressure of taking pictures that DM would like and not complain about.
> 
> It was very crowded Friday night, I guess some "Spring Breaks" have started   across the country and I think they all came to Disneyland.
> 
> I had hoped to get out Sunday, but instead I went grocery shopping with Sorceress, you know push the basket, load the bags etc, she is such a lucky women






You know I love all of your pictures!!! I only complain when you don't have any!


----------



## Disneyolic

Bored here ...  


_There was a guy sitting at an airport bar and noticed a beautiful woman sitting next to him. He thought to himself "Wow!! She is so gorgeous she must be a flight attendant" So he decides to scoot towards her and try to pick her up but can't think of a pickup line. After thinking for a while he turns towards her and says, "Love to fly and it shows??"

She gives him a blank, confused stare and he immediately thinks to himself, ooh shoot, she must not fly for Delta. So he thinks of something else and says, "Something special in the air??" 

She gives him the same confused look. He thinks dang! She must not fly for American. So next he says, "I would really love to fly your friendly skies!" 

Suddenly the woman, irritated beyond belief with this guy barks out "Man, what the (insert expletive of choice here) do you want???" 

The man, in a relieved voice, says, "Ahhh, Air Canada."_


----------



## wvdislover

I might get to go to Disneyland!    Our company seminar next February (which is held in Orlando 3/4 of the time) is going to be in Long Beach, California!!!  I'm trying to figure out if I can get my DD's, who will be 11 and 7, flown out there, too.  How busy is it in mid-February?  Should I stay at one of the DL resorts?  They look really expensive.  Is it worth it to stay there, or are there just-as-nice alternatives that don't cost as much, that are pretty close?


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goof, last week was spring break for us.  That's why we went down.

We noticed that by Thursday, it was getting VERY crowded.  Mon-Wed were slow.  No lines at all.

We walked on to Space Mountain on Tuesday around 1 pm without waiting.

We saw a lot of cheerleaders so I think there was a competition on DLR or sumtin.


----------



## Goofster57

wvdislover said:


> I might get to go to Disneyland!    Our company seminar next February (which is held in Orlando 3/4 of the time) is going to be in Long Beach, California!!!  I'm trying to figure out if I can get my DD's, who will be 11 and 7, flown out there, too.  How busy is it in mid-February?  Should I stay at one of the DL resorts?  They look really expensive.  Is it worth it to stay there, or are there just-as-nice alternatives that don't cost as much, that are pretty close?



February is a good time to visit the crowds are down, but so are some of the attractions for refurbishment.  You can check the Disneyland web site when the time gets closer.

Disney Hotels are nice, but that does come with a price.  I think that the local hotels are just fine and you can get 2-3 nights for the price of one at Disney.  There are a number of them with in walking distance and the others a bit farther away have shuttles.

Heres is a map of the area with some of the hotels noted


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Goof, last week was spring break for us.  That's why we went down.
> 
> We noticed that by Thursday, it was getting VERY crowded.  Mon-Wed were slow.  No lines at all.
> 
> We walked on to Space Mountain on Tuesday around 1 pm without waiting.
> 
> We saw a lot of cheerleaders so I think there was a competition on DLR or sumtin.



There were a ton of the little cheerleader types (bless their hearts) in the Downtown Disney area Friday night.

Which wouldn't have been an issue, except there were quite a few groups that were traveling in hoards and not being considerate of others, blocking walkways while they did their aerial routines and pyramids.

Security was kept pretty busy, but my buddy John said it was better than chasing the guy in the Stinky Stretchy Shorts around GCH


----------



## wvdislover

Goofster57 said:


> February is a good time to visit the crowds are down, but so are some of the attractions for refurbishment.  You can check the Disneyland web site when the time gets closer.
> 
> Disney Hotels are nice, but that does come with a price.  I think that the local hotels are just fine and you can get 2-3 nights for the price of one at Disney.  There are a number of them with in walking distance and the others a bit farther away have shuttles.
> 
> Heres is a map of the area with some of the hotels noted



Cool!!!  Thanks for the great info!


----------



## Goofster57

wvdislover said:


> Cool!!!  Thanks for the great info!



I've had experience with the Candy Cane Inn just south of the park, we have had friends stay there.  They have a shuttle or you could walk (10 mins Max), they serve a pretty good complimentary breakfast and the pool is nice.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goofster57 said:


> Security was kept pretty busy, but my buddy John said it was better than chasing the guy in the Stinky Stretchy Shorts around GCH



The "stretchies" didn't get much use this trip.  We decided no BAGS so I had to wear shorts with pockets to hold my "stuff".  We also went without a stroller all 5 days!


----------



## blue_river

Hi Buddy


----------



## blue_river

`











`


----------



## blue_river

`


----------



## Montana Disney Fan




----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Hi Buddy



Hi yourself Blue



blue_river said:


>



Maybe when I was younger



blue_river said:


>



Come on down



Montana Disney Fan said:


>


----------



## Disneyolic




----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Cali = Gud.


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Maybe when I was younger



Ya, I hear ya  




Disneyolic said:


>



I can't say I miss it because I've never been but I bet I would


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

I fell "off" the Meat Diet last night.  It wasn't pretty.  Chips, cookies, popcorn, handfulls of flour, and candy bars.

Woke up with a sick belly.  

The two bottles of wine didn't help the situation.

Buzz = dumb


----------



## carrieannie

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I fell "off" the Meat Diet last night. It wasn't pretty. Chips, cookies, popcorn, handfulls of flower, and candy
> 
> Buzz = dumb


HMMM,,,What kind of flower did you enjoy? Sun? Poppy? Marigolds? Daisys?


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

carrieannie said:


> HMMM,,,What kind of flower did you enjoy? Sun? Poppy? Marigolds? Daisys?



    Oops!


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> I fell "off" the Meat Diet last night.  It wasn't pretty.  Chips, cookies, popcorn, handfulls of flour, and candy bars.
> 
> Woke up with a sick belly.
> 
> The two bottles of wine didn't help the situation.
> 
> Buzz = dumb


----------



## Goofster57

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Buzz = dumb





blue_river said:


>


----------



## blue_river




----------



## Goofster57




----------



## Montana Disney Fan

You've been absent Goof.  What gives?


----------



## blue_river

Keep in touch...........email


----------



## blue_river

Hope you guys had a wonderful Easter


----------



## KathyRN137

Hiya!!  

Thought of you today when going through my pins....

Kathy


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> Hiya!!
> 
> Thought of you today when going through my pins....
> 
> Kathy



I'm sorry  

I'm sure the names you called me I have heard before from other people that I have enable in the hobby know as "Pin Collecting"

*Today on Jerry Springer

How my life was ruined by pin collecting​*


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> I'm sure the names you called me I have heard before from other people that I have enable in the hobby know as "Pin Collecting"
> 
> *Today on Jerry Springer
> 
> How my life was ruined by pin collecting​*


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Goof got us all hooked.  

He didn't mention that it costs a fortune!


----------



## Goofster57

I should have signed a "Royalty Deal" first


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Goof got us all hooked.
> 
> He didn't mention that it costs a fortune!



It really isn't that expensive unless you buy lots!



Goofster57 said:


> I should have signed a "Royalty Deal" first


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

Everyone in our family now has a full lanyard.  

I think we're in to it about $100 per person.  Close to that anyway.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Everyone in our family now has a full lanyard.
> 
> I think we're in to it about $100 per person.  Close to that anyway.



Goofy has 50 pins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not sure how much she has spent


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> Goofy has 50 pins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not sure how much she has spent



Figure $7 each.


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Figure $7 each.



DH and I each bought her some trading sets and the rest she bought with her own money.

Both girls have already started saving for our trip this summer.

JoJo has a job now - her first job!


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> JoJo has a job now - her first job!



Trapper?


----------



## blue_river

Montana Disney Fan said:


> Trapper?



Nooooooooooooo.

She's working at our local vet office and LOVES it!


----------



## carrieannie

blue_river said:


> Nooooooooooooo.
> 
> She's working at our local vet office and LOVES it!


Oh thats great!! That would be a good job to have!


----------



## blue_river

carrieannie said:


> Oh thats great!! That would be a good job to have!



Yes!  I wouldn't mind working there myself  

She started there through a co-op program with high school.


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> JoJo has a job now - her first job!



Congrats

What is she doing?

ETA; Never mind boy was I late posting

I figured it would be with Animals

JoJo the Animal Whisperer


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Congrats
> 
> What is she doing?
> 
> ETA; Never mind boy was I late posting



She does a bit of everything - helps the vet, vet techs, works at the desk, keeps track of inventory - that kind of stuff.

They let her take videos with her digital camera of some of the operations.  At the beginning, she had a problem with fainting but she seems to be getting over that now


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> They let her take videos with her digital camera of some of the operations.  At the beginning, she had a problem with fainting but she seems to be getting over that now



Tell her thats OK, I got wooise just reading that she videoed them


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Tell her thats OK, I got wooise just reading that she videoed them



   Hooboy


----------



## blue_river




----------



## Disneyolic




----------



## Montana Disney Fan

blue_river said:


> She does a bit of everything - helps the vet, vet techs, works at the desk, keeps track of inventory - that kind of stuff.
> 
> They let her take videos with her digital camera of some of the operations.  At the beginning, she had a problem with fainting but she seems to be getting over that now



Has she been allowed to euthanzie a kitten yet?   What method do they use... club or drowning?


----------



## Disneyolic




----------



## KathyRN137

I have a working-in-the-vet's-office-story!


My youngest sister, Geri, had the exact same job as Jo Jo when she was a teenager.  One day, a woman with one of those fancy, long-haired white cats comes in (think Fancy Feast commercial) and tells the vet that she wants her cat "clipped".

The vet was surprised since the cat had such a beautiful long coat, but, he said okay and gave the cat to my sister for her to clip it.

Now, you must understand that in "vet-speak", when you "clip" an animal it means that you clip its fur all the way down to the skin.  They usually do it when the animal has mange or some other skin disorder.

My sister thought it was strange, too, but she did as the vet told her and "clipped" the cat's lovely long white hair until there was nothing but a skinny pink body showing (think hairless Egyptian cat).

The woman returned to pick up the cat and went hysterical.

She had wanted the cat's _claws_ to be clipped!!    


Too funny.....

Tell Jo Jo  I said "Good Luck" and to never make _that_ mistake!!  

Kathy


----------



## wvdislover

KathyRN137 said:


> I have a working-in-the-vet's-office-story!
> 
> 
> My youngest sister, Geri, had the exact same job as Jo Jo when she was a teenager.  One day, a woman with one of those fancy, long-haired white cats comes in (think Fancy Feast commercial) and tells the vet that she wants her cat "clipped".
> 
> The vet was surprised since the cat had such a beautiful long coat, but, he said okay and gave the cat to my sister for her to clip it.
> 
> Now, you must understand that in "vet-speak", when you "clip" an animal it means that you clip its fur all the way down to the skin.  They usually do it when the animal has mange or some other skin disorder.
> 
> My sister thought it was strange, too, but she did as the vet told her and "clipped" the cat's lovely long white hair until there was nothing but a skinny pink body showing (think hairless Egyptian cat).
> 
> The woman returned to pick up the cat and went hysterical.
> 
> She had wanted the cat's _claws_ to be clipped!!
> 
> 
> Too funny.....
> 
> Tell Jo Jo  I said "Good Luck" and to never make _that_ mistake!!
> 
> Kathy



 That is TOO FUNNY!!!  I can just imagine!  I guess the lady didn't find much humor in it, though.


----------



## blue_river




----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


>




Hope it didn't cause you too much indigestion. 

Hope everything is going well for your Dad.


----------



## Disneyolic

blue_river said:


>



Aw thanks Blue!


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Hope it didn't cause you too much indigestion.



   Noooooooooooooooooo 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> Hope everything is going well for your Dad.



He's doing fabulous!  Thanks  



Disneyolic said:


> Aw thanks Blue!



Yes........I thought about YOU too


----------



## blue_river

Sheesh..it's awfully quiet over here


----------



## wvdislover

Hello-ooo, is anyone out there?


----------



## Disneyolic

wvdislover said:


> Hello-ooo, is anyone out there?



You be knockin' but you can't come in ...


----------



## Linnie The Pooh

I'm here!


----------



## wvdislover

Disneyolic said:


> You be knockin' but you can't come in ...


----------



## Goofster57

Insert Cricket sounds


yard sales, casino visits, emergency room visits (parents), wedding venue visiting, water polo games, dusting, vacuuming, washing clothes who's had time to get to the park  

I hope to rectify that soon...very soon


Ok to be honest I haven't been doing the dusting, vacuuming, washing clothes, I have taken a few naps


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> Insert Cricket sounds
> 
> 
> yard sales, casino visits, emergency room visits (parents), wedding venue visiting, water polo games, dusting, vacuuming, washing clothes who's had time to get to the park
> 
> I hope to rectify that soon...very soon
> 
> 
> Ok to be honest I haven't been doing the dusting, vacuuming, washing clothes, I have taken a few naps



I'm up for info on that to bide the time ...


----------



## BecBennett

It has been a while since an update hasn't it...??


----------



## KathyRN137

Goof's definitely addicted to that new game, I'm thinkin'. 

 Waaaaah!! We miss you!!!  

Kathy


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> Insert Cricket sounds
> 
> 
> yard sales, casino visits, emergency room visits (parents), wedding venue visiting, water polo games, dusting, vacuuming, washing clothes who's had time to get to the park
> 
> I hope to rectify that soon...very soon
> 
> 
> Ok to be honest I haven't been doing the dusting, vacuuming, washing clothes, I have taken a few naps



MEN!!!   

Seriously, I miss your reports too, especially since I may never get to see DL.


----------



## Loafmastermom

Hi Hi Hi! We moved; I'm back; what's up? Hi everybody!


----------



## Disneyolic




----------



## Loafmastermom

Lmao!


----------



## Goofster57

Made it to the park today, if things are slow at work tomorrow I will try and get a report up


----------



## Lifelong_Dreamer

Goofster57 said:


> Made it to the park today, if things are slow at work tomorrow I will try and get a report up


----------



## BecBennett

Going back to a previous post I have a vet story too! It happened to a friend of mine named Karina.

She was doing work experience at a Vet clinic when she was still in high school. The vet asked her to hold onto a cat so they could give it a needle to knock it out while they did something to it, nothing serious, probably just a clipping  

Anyway, Karina was holding the cat, when it decided that it didn't like being held, and it didn't like the needle coming towards it, and generally just didn't like what was going on. So it started to squirm and scratch and hiss and move about alot. Now my friend was trying desperately to hold it in place, and to calm it by talking quietly to it and the like, while the vet was trying to get the needle in there somewhere. - Somehow, whilst Karina was talking to the cat it managed to get quite a good kick in and knocked the hand that the needle was in... sending it flying... into Karina's tongue...

The vet didn't seem too concerned, but send Karina home telling her that her tongue might go numb, but it was no big deal. Get some rest and come back in tomorrow.

So Karina went to another friends place - she lived out of town, and was staying with this friend during work experience, and told her what had happened, as her tongue was going numb... So Erin (the other friend) put Karina to bed, and having a laugh, stayed by her side patting her until she fell asleep.

The next day, Karina woke up to find a saucer of milk by her bed...  

Sorry, I always manage to get a laugh out of that story...


----------



## Goofster57

So after a long hiatus from the parks we made out triumphant return this past Sunday.  I figured that the “Spring Break” crowds would be gone and the summer tourist wouldn’t have started to arrive yet, so things should be good.

We needed to be home by noon so Sorceress could go on line and get some tickets to the Los Angeles Times Book Festival being held the last weekend of this month.  She wanted to make sure that she could get tickets to see Julie Andrews who will be discussing her book “Simeons Gift”.

So we headed out about 7:30 am so we could get to get park opening at 8 am, we arrived at the Downtown Disney lot and made the pleasant walk to the main gate and we were on Main Street by a little after opening.

As expected and hoped for the crowds were very lite

















Now also for the first time in a long time I decided to take along my Pin Traders and see what I could find on lanyards.

Here is the little trader book I use to carry my traders around in











Here was our first stop on the Pin Quest, this is the Westward Ho Trading Company shop and pin trading area






These are the table they have set up for pin traders to display their wares











Here are the rules that are posted on each table






Now lets head into the shop






This poor couple had just bought their first trading lanyard set…if they only knew



















































We actually broke down and bought two MLB Team pins for the girls
Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim and San Diego Padres (sorry for the bad picture)






There was a little Pin Trading going on with some managers out in front of the store











Now the test for this installment is….

Can you spot the “Pin Sharks?”

Back with more later


----------



## nodoubt51

Goofster57 said:


> Here was our first stop on the Pin Quest, this is the Westward Ho Trading Company shop and pin trading area



Hi Goofster. 
Just love your reports!  
Where in the park is this? I will be at DL this weekend & I would love to take a look.


----------



## Goofster57

nodoubt51 said:


> Hi Goofster.
> Just love your reports!
> Where in the park is this? I will be at DL this weekend & I would love to take a look.



Hi Jamie,

This location is right inside the entrance to Frontierland on the right hand side next to the shooting gallery.

You should have some good weather this weekend enjoy


----------



## Disneyolic

I love those pictures. It is really cool seeing the tons and tons of pins. I never really took notice but now I definitely am getting into it. Thanks Goof!


----------



## blue_river

Ohhhhhhh!

A pin post! 

I'll be back tomorrow with comments


----------



## Goofster57

Disneyolic said:


> I love those pictures. It is really cool seeing the tons and tons of pins. I never really took notice but now I definitely am getting into it. Thanks Goof!



Disclaimer:
The Original Poster accepts no Liability (Financially, Mentally, Marital or Physical) for any addiction that may arise from engaging in the hobby of "Pin Collecting"


----------



## Goofster57

So we took off from Frontierland and headed to New Orleans Square where they have a little pin shop stuck in the back, as you can see the crowds are still non-existent






We did coma across a Dream Team member doing some trading






It was perfect day to walk around the park






So hidden way in the back of NOS there is a pin shop






Its a bit small but has a fair selection of pin fodder
















This location does not have any pin trading tables in the area

Here are a few shots of the park for those Non-Pin People






Here is a few shots of the front entrance to the Dream Suite











Heading into Adventureland the crowds are staring to pick-up






We made it over to Tomorrowland next

Its now about 9:30 and the crowds are growing at a steady pace

How spoiled am I, this is crowded to me






Our destination is the Little Green Men Store Command






This pin location has a tendency to be busier then most, it is the exit to Buzz Lightyear and all of his merchandise and it is also one of the main pin locations in Disneyland











Here are some of the current pin bags available at the park





















Here are a few shots of the inside theme of the store











This location has 4-5 pin trading tables located right outside the shop so guest can trade.

OK thats it for now, be back with a Nemo Crowd shot (glad I have a pocket full of passes for this ride) and a look at pin locals in Disneys California Adventure


----------



## nodoubt51

Goofster57 said:


> Hi Jamie,
> 
> This location is right inside the entrance to Frontierland on the right hand side next to the shooting gallery.
> 
> You should have some good weather this weekend enjoy



Thanks Goofster!! 
 This report is great for those newbie pin traders. 

It's wonderfull to walk around the park with little to no crowds. It was the same when I was last there in early April.


----------



## TnkrBoo

Goofster57 said:


> Heading into Adventureland the crowds are staring to pick-up



just for future reference...you can't really judge the crowd size in adventureland due to it's small walkway capacity.


----------



## Goofster57

TnkrBoo said:


> just for future reference...you can't really judge the crowd size in adventureland due to it's small walkway capacity.



Spoken like a true Ex-Cast Member


----------



## Disneyolic

Still love that New Orleans Square! ... and your pictures, of course!


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> Now the test for this installment is.
> 
> Can you spot the Pin Sharks?
> 
> Back with more later




Yay!!   Goofster's back!!

I think the guy in the aqua jacket and cap looks suspiciously "sharky" (!)

We just got back from WDW last night and even though Tricia and I agreed ahead of time that we would _not_ succumb to pin-mania... we nevertheless came back more pin-heavy than ever!    She's becoming quite the trader, too! 

I must remember to take pix before Ed downloads the memory cards.  That's right, card*s*!

Glad to see you back, Keith, and I hope all is well with the parental units.  


*Kathy*


----------



## jordanyosh

I didn't know this was an ongoing thread..I'm here now....


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> I think the guy in the aqua jacket and cap looks suspiciously "sharky" (!)



Kathy,
Go with your feeling



KathyRN137 said:


> We just got back from WDW last night and even though Tricia and I agreed ahead of time that we would _not_ succumb to pin-mania... we nevertheless came back more pin-heavy than ever!    She's becoming quite the trader, too!



Yes another victim....uhm I mean collector




KathyRN137 said:


> I must remember to take pix before Ed downloads the memory cards.
> That's right, card*s*!



Please do I would love to see what you guys got



KathyRN137 said:


> Glad to see you back, Keith, and I hope all is well with the parental units.



We have had some more small issues but things seem to be going pretty good "Knock on Wood"



jordanyosh said:


> I didn't know this was an ongoing thread..I'm here now....



Neither did I when I started it, I need to get another installation up today


----------



## Goofster57

Ok so when we left off we were over in the pin store in Tomorrowland.

We decided that we would head over to Disneys California Adventure and check out the Food and Wine Festival that was going on.

First we took a stroll by the Finding Nemo line






Still pretty crowded this days

This is the walk way between the Matterhorn and the castle






Not too bad

Here are the turnstiles with all the guest coming in






The crowds are growing

We exited Disneyland and made the walk across the Esplanade towards DCA
















Ok back to pins

This is in the store called Greetings to the left as you enter the park
















They used to have a much bigger pin area but it has been scaled back

We conitued our stroll towards the Pacific wharf area






The crowds were lite so far

We made a quick stop in P.T. Fleas a pin location located along the main walkway


























From there we headed back to check out the Food and Wine festival..but that will have to wait for the next update


----------



## KatGarcia

YAY! Updates! I really miss DL but I am really glad we got to go at least once.... although there is talk of a return in Dec 09. Looking fed to the F&W stuff tho!!!!


----------



## jordanyosh

I didn't know there were so many pin locations at DL/DCA........


----------



## PirateFish989

Pins - oh so dangerous.

When I was there last time, I was adamant that I would not be sucked in by a freaking pin with Mickey on it.  I was convinced that they were a waste on money.  Yet, by the end of the trip, I had a whole bag full. And I'm still convinced that they are a waste of money.

But really, how can you NOT get pins?

I was impressed with how many pins the Little Green Men Store Command and the Frontierland shop-place-that-I-can't-remember-the-name-of had. 

Pins - they suck you in and don't let you back out. Ever.

(and very cool SD Padres pin. GO PADRES!)


----------



## KatGarcia

Is this thing on????


----------



## blue_river




----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


>



I see you

Man have I been bad about posting to this thread or what

I'll try and take care of that ASAP


----------



## Disneyolic

Goofster57 said:


> I see you
> 
> Man have I been bad about posting to this thread or what
> 
> I'll try and take care of that ASAP



That's okay Goof ... as long as you keep up to date elsewhere ...


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo




----------



## momrek06

*Keith*, I just found this thread!!!!  

AWESOME pictures!!!!!!  

I am subscribing!!!!!


----------



## Goofster57

Mary Jo said:


>



Hey Mary Jo how have you been?  Are are the Kids...Oh sorry.. Young Adults



momrek06 said:


> *Keith*, I just found this thread!!!!
> 
> AWESOME pictures!!!!!!
> 
> I am subscribing!!!!!



Hi Kar, Times getting close

I had hoped to add to this report this weekend.  I got up yesterday at 6:30 with the intention of being at the park when it opened.  I walked out the back door and the heat hit me the thermometer read 73 already so I walked back in and sat under the AC vent all day.


----------



## PirateFish989

Goofster57 said:


> I walked out the back door and the heat hit me the thermometer read 73 already so I walked back in and sat under the AC vent all day.



Seriously?

Hot here = 107


----------



## Goofster57

While cleaning up my hard drive I came across some pictures of the park that I thought I would share.  Ive taken these in the last month or two during some visits, nothing in particular just something for a little Disneyland fix.

One Sunday morning we took the Monorail in from Downtown Disney































Please keep your arms and hands inside the ride at all times






Approaching the Main Gate
















Here is a shot of the Buzz Lightyear cars






The Big Gun






Notice that it detaches from the car for better aiming

Now if these had come out you would have noticed our scores






Sorceress=100,200

Goofster=890,600

I have some Video of the Monorail ride that I will post and a few shots from our walk around the park.

Stay tuned


----------



## KatGarcia

Holy Crow, an update!!!! Nice to see you!


----------



## Goofster57

KatGarcia said:


> Holy Crow, an update!!!! Nice to see you!



Back at ya Kat

I'm hopping life will settle down (nothing bad, just busy) a bit so I can get to the important stuff.


----------



## blue_river




----------



## momrek06

Goofster57 said:


> *Hi Kar, Times getting close*



I AM HERE, I AM HERE, *Keith*!!! And I am so loving Southern California.  We went to DTD the very first day I was in CA.  Have not had a chance to get to DL but soon, real soon!!!


----------



## blue_river

momrek06 said:


> I AM HERE, I AM HERE, *Keith*!!! And I am so loving Southern California.  We went to DTD the very first day I was in CA.  Have not had a chance to get to DL but soon, real soon!!!




Have I told you how jealous I am of you???


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> Have I told you how jealous I am of you???



Why would you want to be bald?


----------



## Goofster57

OK, I have been catching heck for being a slacker here, which would "Offend" me if it wasn't for the fact it was true.  I was going to list everyone that was giving me a hard time, but I didn't think I should single people out....
goodvibes  Linnie, Blue, KAR, Kat, Disneyolic  )

So here is an installment of our recent trip to DTD

So we headed to Downtown Disney last night and I took the camera to share our experience, so here are some pictures in no particular order.

As we pulled off the freeway we found ourselves behind a truck caring one of the tram cars











This is the way to get to Mickey and Friends Parking Structure, Downtown Disney or the Disneyland Hotel






You can see the structure to right in this one






The Disneyland Hotel is off in the distance to the right











This is a shot of the planter across from ESPN Zone as you can see this is where a lot of guys sit to watch the big screen located on the front of the building






Looks like a little plug for a Disney movie






Here is the entrance to Jazz Kitchen





I tried to get some shots of the menu but the lighting was less then perfect






Here area few shots of our house
Entry Hall






Fireplace





Shrine to me by Sorceress





OK this is actually in the Illuminations shop

OK, next up is our stop at WOD, Shopping Shopping Shopping


----------



## KatGarcia

YAY and update.... and i never gave u a hard time.....  The WALL-E thing is freakin huge- jeez!


----------



## momrek06

Goofster57 said:


> Why would you want to be bald?



Who you calling BALD, hmmmm.....   = KAR!!!!!



Goofster57 said:


> OK, I have been catching heck for being a slacker here, which would "Offend" me if it wasn't for the fact it was true.  I was going to list everyone that was giving me a hard time, but I didn't think I should single people out....
> goodvibes  Linnie, Blue, KAR, Kat, Disneyolic  )
> 
> Here is the entrance to Jazz Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get some shots of the menu but the lighting was less then perfect



Loving all your DL pic's, *GOOF*!!!  As you know B & I have only been to the JAZZ KITCHEN and we LOVED it!!!  

SATURDAY NIGHT HERE WE COME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goofster57

momrek06 said:


> Who you calling BALD, hmmmm.....   = KAR!!!!!



So as I sit here with my size 12 foot in my mouth developing a case of athletes tongue I have come to realized that Blue was talking to you when she said she was jealous.  

It really isn't my fault that darn Canuck is so hard to Understand with that accent she has  

So I owe you an apology and the Dole Whips are on me


----------



## momrek06

Goofster57 said:


> So as I sit here with my size 12 foot in my mouth developing a case of athletes tongue I have come to realized that Blue was talking to you when she said she was jealous.
> 
> It really isn't my fault that darn Canuck is so hard to Understand with that accent she has
> 
> So I owe you an apology and the Dole Whips are on me





     

Hmmm.........never had a DOLE WHIP before!!!!!!!!  

See you tomorrow night, *GOOF*!!!!


----------



## Goofster57

momrek06 said:


> Hmmm.........never had a DOLE WHIP before!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well I have to say I think they are over rated, but saying that could get you killed by some fans of the Dole Whip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momrek06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See you tomorrow night, *GOOF*!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it, I'll be the bald guy...oh but you already knew that
Click to expand...


----------



## travelmel

KatGarcia said:


> As much as I'd love to see Nemo I'm not waiting in a line for anything more than an hour...and thats stretchin it! Oh well an excuse to go back!
> 
> How's the weather been over there? I'm excited to leave humidity here! T Minus 2 Days and counting!! Wooooooo.....



Mini Highjack!

I hope you make it onto Nemo.. it was DEFINITELY a highlight of our recent trip. (we were on the second sub of the day!)


----------



## travelmel

Goofster,

I want to take a minute to tell you HOW GREAT your pictures are!  This should be a sticky!  You are so awesome!  I've highjacked some of your pictures and put them in my OPP file (other people's pictures) so I can look back and remember how things that I forgot to take a picture of looked.   

Thanks so much and I'm having a great time with your report
Melissa


----------



## travelmel

Disneyolic said:


> And no TR is complete then without the famous breasticle cookies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have to officially add to this TR. Here is my first trip to DL. I am on the left!



That is quite the Janet Snow White!


----------



## travelmel

Goofster57 said:


> Disneyland is so much beter than mk...
> 
> 
> I would have to agree on this point, I like MK too, but Disneyland is my favorite between the two, with Epcot still being my favorite Disney park
> 
> Hey it's late shouldn't you be on the links by now?



I wish you could go out and do a pictorial like THIS one for MK!! (still early in the report and happy!


----------



## Goofster57

travelmel said:


> Goofster,
> 
> I want to take a minute to tell you HOW GREAT your pictures are!  This should be a sticky!  You are so awesome!  I've highjacked some of your pictures and put them in my OPP file (other people's pictures) so I can look back and remember how things that I forgot to take a picture of looked.
> 
> Thanks so much and I'm having a great time with your report
> Melissa



Thank you, I enjoy going to the park and just walking around and taking pictures.  I haven't been able to get out as much as i would like, I'm hoping that changes soon.

Highjack all the pictures you want, Im glad you enjoy them.


----------



## Disneyolic

travelmel said:


> That is quite the Janet Snow White!


Hello!!! What do you mean by Janet Snow White? I thought that Snow White was maybe Kevin Costner's ex-first wife?  




DM .... aka "Flora" at Fairy Godmothers!


----------



## travelmel

Disneyolic said:


> Hello!!! What do you mean by Janet Snow White? I thought that Snow White was maybe Kevin Costner's ex-first wife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DM .... aka "Flora" at Fairy Godmothers!



I'm outta the loop as I had to look up who his ex wife was (the richest ex-snow white EVER)!  

I was referring to Janet Snow from Three's Company..... Come n knock on our door.....


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> So as I sit here with my size 12 foot in my mouth developing a case of athletes tongue I have come to realized that Blue was talking to you when she said she was jealous.
> 
> It really isn't my fault that darn Canuck is so hard to Understand with that accent she has


----------



## blue_river

Silly Me, 
I thought I was going to find an update.....


----------



## momrek06

blue_river said:


> Silly Me,
> I thought I was going to find an update.....



HAHAHAHA, *BLUE*!!!!


----------



## Goofster57

take this you two.......

First here is Swimlover with some kid that was pawned off on us by his parents






As you can tell this is the After shot of their trip on Grizzly Rapids

(OK truth been known KJ spent the evening with us in the parks instead of being locked in the hotel bathroom with a bag of Funyuns and a bottle of water while his Parents enjoyed themselves at The Jazz Kitchen.)

After Grizzly, Sorceress and KJ headed over to Soarin to do the signal rider line.











I took this opportunity to walk around Condor Flats and take some pictures







First up






Taste Pilots Grill

Here is the menu











Sorceress really like their Wild Blue Yonder burger, I am partial to the Supersonic Salad, sorry no food porn this trip as we didnt eat there this time.

Next are pictures of themeing in the area





















My attempt at an Artsy Shot through some old tires











As you can see the price of gas in California has finally dropped






Here are some shots of the Fly n Buy shop located across from Soarin


----------



## Goofster57

Here is some of the Apparel they have for sale there



























Here is a rocket engine on display outside of Soarin






IN the summer time they have a fine mist that comes out of here to help cool the park visitors






Here are some fuel tanks






(Some of you may recognize these from the Man Report, I don't know that we ever figured out what Buzz was doing to them)

This is the control tower that is next to Fly n Buy






Here is a plane that sits at the far end of the run way











Heres the path of the runway






Hope they gain altitude quickly

And here are KJ and Sorceress after their ride on Soarin






Next we headed over to Screamin,











Heres a redneck picture of Screamin






After Soarin we headed across the Esplanade to Disneyland to catch a few more attractions before turning KJ back over to his parents later that evening.

We had a lot of fun that night, KJ is a great kid, I think Swimlover almost wished she had a younger brotherAlmost


----------



## travelmel

Great update!  You are my favorite TR. Great pics, ALL THE TIME. You're like the TR Channel!


----------



## momrek06

*GOOF *and *SORCERESS*, you have absolutely beautiful daughters!!!  You are so blessed.  

AND my *KJ*, with a *PROVIDENCE COLLEGE FRIARS*   T-shirt on!!!!!!!!!     

Wow, thanks for all the pictures, *Goof*. You do such a FAB job of taking *Disneyland* photos....this is an AWESOME thread!!!


----------



## heatherleigh

Wow, you took amazing pictures.  It gave me an idea I am going to try to remember to have the front pics of us walking taken.  Those are cute.  I would have never thought of it.  I did get a cute one of my husband and son holding hands walking from the back.


----------



## CPM

*Hello Keith!!! *I was directed to come over here and view some fab pix of my son!!
KJ had so much fun that night, he still talks about all of you!!! He even said how cool swimlover was to go on the rides with!
You are all the best!! 

I'm loving all your photos 
Thanks for posting!!


----------



## PirateFish989

Goofster57 said:


>



Does this butt belong to someone you know?




Goofster57 said:


> My attempt at an Artsy Shot through some old tires



I cannot tell you how many "artistic shots" I have that look just like this one.


----------



## CPM

momrek06 said:


> [B]GOOF [/B]and *SORCERESS*, you have absolutely beautiful daughters!!!  You are so blessed.
> 
> AND my *KJ*, with a *PROVIDENCE COLLEGE FRIARS*   T-shirt on!!!!!!!!!




They take after their mother 
(j/k goof)


That was just for you Kar!!


----------



## Goofster57

PirateFish989 said:


> Does this butt belong to someone you know?



I had not even noticed that derrière, I was looking at the Model of the plane  



PirateFish989 said:


> I cannot tell you how many "artistic shots" I have that look just like this one.



Most of mine seem to look more like the one of the plane model  



CPM said:


> *Hello Keith!!! *I was directed to come over here and view some fab pix of my son!!
> KJ had so much fun that night, he still talks about all of you!!! He even said how cool swimlover was to go on the rides with!
> You are all the best!!



I know I have more of our experience together that week, but I will wait until you get there in your trippy.  




CPM said:


> They take after their mother
> (j/k goof)



Wish I could argue that point, but I cant


----------



## carissanboys

I'm just making my way around visiting all of my FG friends here at the Dis.   And here I find pictures I've never seen.


----------



## CPM

Imagine that!
(hi Car)


----------



## carissanboys

CPM said:


> Imagine that!
> (hi Car)



Hi Cheryl


----------



## momrek06

CPM said:


> Imagine that!
> (hi Car)








carissanboys said:


> Hi Cheryl





Hello CAR and CHERYL!!!  

About time that GOOF update this thread..uh..!!!


----------



## carissanboys

Hey Kar! It's weird seeing different usernames for you ladies.


----------



## momrek06

carissanboys said:


> Hey Kar! It's weird seeing different usernames for you ladies.


----------



## CPM

LOL I know.
Hi Kar!


----------



## CPM

Kar,
You have a lot of DIS posts!


----------



## momrek06

CPM said:


> Kar,
> You have a lot of DIS posts!



Oh, *Cheryl*...that was back in the days when I was on Chatters....we chatted ALLOT!!!!


----------



## momrek06

*GOOF*​


----------



## carissanboys

You ALL have a lot of posts! I joined back in 2004, but then didn't post much until we started planning our trip in 2007.


----------



## carissanboys




----------



## CPM

Mine are 10 years old! Us Nuts used to chat a lot.


----------



## CPM

GOOF!!​


----------



## Goofster57

I like being the Birthday Boy


----------



## Loafmastermom

Hey Goofster! Always nice to see an update from you.   As always, you have the best pics around!


----------



## CPM

Loafmastermom said:


> Hey Goofster! Always nice to see an update from you.   As always, you have the best pics around!



You should see his pen


----------



## Goofster57

CPM said:


> You should see his pen




Pay no attention to the women behind the curtain


----------



## Goofster57

So we get up Sunday morning and we have a dilemma…do we want to go to breakfast and then a movie or to a movie and then lunch…..so we decided that we will go to breakfast then to Disneyland.

So we head out about 9:00 and decided that we would have breakfast in the Downtown Disney area, I was leaning towards Rainforest Café and Sorceress was thinking La Brea Bakery and as always in our give and take relationship (I give/She takes) after we park were headed towards La Brea Bakery.

As we approach ESPN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



at about 9:15 we see that they appear to be open and we discuss seeing if they their breakfast menu, so enter approach the podium and in deed we are informed that they are serving breakfast.  Now I remember their breakfast menu have a number of really good items on like Cinnamon Rolls in a cast iron skillet, Killer French Toast, so I am looking forward to it.

To save you having to read a long story this was a big mistake, bad service, bad food and raw bacon twice.


So now on with the good stuff, we decided that we would just walk around the Disneyland Hotel and take some pictures to share with you all.

Here is a file picture of how the hotel looked in years past






There are three towers that make up the Disneyland hotel now, they recently went through a name change and are now named after the Disney Cruise line ships.

There is the Magic that used to be the Marina, this is were the main check in lobby is located





There is the Dreams formerly the Sierra, this is were the Concierge lounge is located, this is the tower closest to Downtown Disney






This is the elevator that goes to the CL from the outside of the building






The third and final tower is the Wonder which used to be the Bonita






This is the only tower we have stayed in, due to an error on the front desks part we were moved to this tower to a corner suite, it was very nice.

The buildings themselves have not really changed over the years, however the grounds have I will try and post comparison pictures of old and new when I can.

In the center of the towers is where the Neverland pool is now located






Not the best picture to show the pool I will have some better ones later

This is how it used to look






There was an Arcade that was below the water level, you could rent paddle boats and cruise around the marina and in winter they would bring in a floating ice rink for skating.


When you first dive up to the Magic tower to check in you’re greeted by Mickey himself






You then head in to the lobby to check in











So other things to check out in the lobby area
















There is also a gift shop

















(Continued next post)


----------



## Goofster57

On the other side of the Fantasia Shop is walk of memoires of shorts, there are two walls covered in pictures taken during the construction of Disneyland and some of famous visitors




































At the end of the hall is another hall





In this hallway there is a board with pictures of the Hotel through the years.
(At the end of this hall is where Goofys kitchen is located).
















And across from that board is my favorite display in the Hotel; it is a display case full of Disneyana Memorabilia
















Next walking around the hotel grounds


----------



## carissanboys

Now THESE look familiar.  

But, I went back and looked at your pictures from when you had KJ with you. I wish we could multiquote here.  

Very cool to see the picture of Soarin'. Well, the outside of the building anyway.

Very interesting "artsy" photo.  

Very interesting shot of a strange woman's behind.

I love the rednecked photo of Screamin' - KJ looks like he's having a blast.


----------



## carissanboys




----------



## momrek06




----------



## carissanboys

I need to get Stitch on his way to California so Keith can post about his adventures out there. Maybe I should have Stitch hitchhike his way there.


----------



## PirateFish989

So I'm thinking I'm *WAY* behind here.  

Cool pictures!!!!!  They make me want to go explore the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## Goofster57

Hey Ladies,

Wow, I haven't been over here in a while.

Carissa I was thinking that I would resurrect this thread when Stitch shows up and goes to the park with me, who knows maybe he would like to see some of the other sites of SoCal too like, Hooters, Fredrick's of Hollywood, Bikini Beach.....


----------



## carissanboys

Goofster57 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Wow, I haven't been over here in a while.
> 
> Carissa I was thinking that I would resurrect this thread when Stitch shows up and goes to the park with me, who knows maybe he would like to see some of the other sites of SoCal too like, Hooters, Fredrick's of Hollywood, Bikini Beach.....



  

I've been working hard this morning to get him all ready for his trip.  I'm hoping to send him off tomorrow.

Have you received any other mail from the east coast recently???   Man, mail service is S-L-O-W.


----------



## Goofster57

carissanboys said:


> Have you received any other mail from the east coast recently???   Man, mail service is S-L-O-W.



Check you TR


----------



## carissanboys

Goofster57 said:


> Check you TR



Saw it.


----------



## carissanboys




----------



## blue_river

carissanboys said:


>





Stitch is heading to CA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goofster57

carissanboys said:


>



Great,
I'm getting rid of one a week from today only to be replaced by one that may be even more trouble.


----------



## carissanboys

Goofster57 said:


> Great,
> I'm getting rid of one a week from today only to be replaced by one that may be even more trouble.



Well, at least this one won't be sticking around for 20+ years - although you never know!


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Wow, I haven't been over here in a while.
> 
> 
> *Welcome Back!!  *
> 
> 
> 
> Carissa I was thinking that I would resurrect this thread when Stitch shows up and goes to the park with me, who knows maybe he would like to see some of the other sites of SoCal too like, Hooters, Fredrick's of Hollywood, Bikini Beach.....




 

Please try to resist the *American Girl Store*... He's still getting over his broken heart...
*
Kathy*


----------



## Goofster57

We may have a problem.........

I was coming home from work and turned the corner to the front door and found this






Upon closer examination it was a package that was sent to me by Carissa






As you can see it appears that the contents has made a run for it...

I tried to contact the local Fish and Game department to let them know that a Possibly Very Dangerous Animal was lose on the streets of Anaheim, but thanks to Arnold's Cutbacks all I got was a answer machine.

Stay tuned for further developments.


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> Please try to resist the *American Girl Store*... He's still getting over his broken heart...
> *
> Kathy*




I hope he's not headed there already....


----------



## carissanboys

Hmmmmm - any sign of him yet?

Have you put an APB out on him yet??


----------



## carissanboys

I just showed Connor the picture of the box and he said, "Oh no! Maybe he went to Disneyland!"


----------



## momrek06

carissanboys said:


> *I just showed Connor the picture of the box and he said, "Oh no! Maybe he went to Disneyland!"*


----------



## blue_river

carissanboys said:


> I just showed Connor the picture of the box and he said, "Oh no! Maybe he went to Disneyland!"





That's cute!!!!


I know you'll be busy for the next week but I can't wait for more pictures Goofster!!


----------



## momrek06

GOOF, any sign of STITCH?? 

Maybe Goof, if you change the title of your thread to DISNEYLAND, Stitch may just show up!!!  
Not sure exactly what *Dineyland* is....

       

















LYMI, Goof!!!!


----------



## carissanboys

momrek06 said:


> GOOF, any sign of STITCH??
> 
> Maybe Goof, if you change the title of your thread to DISNEYLAND, Stitch may just show up!!!
> Not sure exactly what *Dineyland* is....



  Ahhhh - poor Keith.


----------



## Goofster57

momrek06 said:


> GOOF, any sign of STITCH??
> 
> Maybe Goof, if you change the title of your thread to DISNEYLAND, Stitch may just show up!!!
> Not sure exactly what *Dineyland* is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LYMI, Goof!!!!



It's a Long....Long.....Long Story Karen


----------



## carissanboys

Goofster57 said:


> It's a Long....Long.....Long Story Karen


----------



## momrek06

Goofster57 said:


> It's a Long....Long.....Long Story Karen






carissanboys said:


>


----------



## KathyRN137

I'm sending lots of  for your daughter's wedding!!

I wish them all the best... health and happiness always!!

*
Kathy*


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

momrek06 said:


> GOOF, any sign of STITCH??
> 
> Maybe Goof, if you change the title of your thread to DISNEYLAND, Stitch may just show up!!!
> Not sure exactly what *Dineyland* is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LYMI, Goof!!!!


 




Hey Keith!


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> I'm sending lots of  for your daughter's wedding!!
> 
> I wish them all the best... health and happiness always!!
> 
> *
> Kathy*



Thanks Kathy,

It was a perfect wedding

Here is her bridal party, my other daughter who was maid of honor is the one in the upper left






She looked Gorgeous


----------



## Goofster57

Mary Jo said:


> Hey Keith!




Hello Mary Jo,

How are doing?

I've missed seeing you at D-land, I was going to try and track you down during the all girls meet, but didn't want to make the other ladies jealous of you.


----------



## Goofster57

Stitch Update,

He was spotted at the hotel this weekend while we were at the wedding











I wasn't sure where the pizza came from that was in the refrigerator until I saw this picture which explains the charge on my credit card from the local pizza parlor


----------



## wvdislover

Both girls looked beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## momrek06

GOOF and SORCERESS!!! Your daughters are beautiful!!!   It must have been a thrilling weekend!!!   Where did the kids go on their Honeymoon?


Wow, that STITCH,  sure can get into some of the most interesting spots!!!


----------



## carissanboys

Glad to see that Stitch has been found.


----------



## Goofster57

wvdislover said:


> Both girls looked beautiful!  Congratulations!



Thank you




momrek06 said:


> GOOF and SORCERESS!!! Your daughters are beautiful!!!   It must have been a thrilling weekend!!!   Where did the kids go on their Honeymoon?



Thanks Karen, they get their looks from me

They flew to Hawaii and are catching a ship to cruise the islands and then they are going to stay on board while the ship repositions to Vancouver, 16 days in all.



momrek06 said:


> Wow, that STITCH,  sure can get into some of the most interesting spots!!!



You have no idea......I would elaborate, but I don't want points



carissanboys said:


> Glad to see that Stitch has been found.



It appears that he is alive and well and very well fed


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> She looked Gorgeous




Oh, she certainly does!! 

I'm so happy for you and for them!

Now, where's the pic of FOTB in his tux???  C,mon! Let's see you!! 


*Kathy*

P.S. I'm glad Stitch decided *not* to crash the wedding!


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> Oh, she certainly does!!
> 
> I'm so happy for you and for them!
> 
> Now, where's the pic of FOTB in his tux???  C,mon! Let's see you!!
> 
> 
> *Kathy*
> 
> P.S. I'm glad Stitch decided *not* to crash the wedding!



Thanks Kathy

Here you go






I heard he had plans to crash the wedding, but decided against it.


----------



## momrek06

Goofster57 said:


> Thanks Karen, they get their looks from me
> 
> They flew to Hawaii and are catching a ship to cruise the islands and then they are going to stay on board while the ship repositions to Vancouver, 16 days in all.



WOW, that sounds like one amazing HONEYMOON!!!   Did Stitch manage to find his way into TINKERBOO's suitcase???


----------



## KathyRN137

Oh my goodness.... You won't believe this, Keith, but my eyes welled looking at that pic of you walking your daughter up the aisle! 

  How lovely!


*Kathy*


----------



## Goofster57

KathyRN137 said:


> Oh my goodness.... You won't believe this, Keith, but my eyes welled looking at that pic of you walking your daughter up the aisle!
> 
> How lovely!
> 
> 
> *Kathy*



I seem to make a lot of people cry when they see me........


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> It was a perfect wedding



  Again......love all the wedding photos!!!




Goofster57 said:


> Stitch Update,
> 
> He was spotted at the hotel this weekend while we were at the wedding



I was going to say he must be awfully cold in there but that's probably nothing after being in Canada 



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure where the pizza came from that was in the refrigerator until I saw this picture which explains the charge on my credit card from the local pizza parlor



ROTFLOL!!! 

What a hoot 



Goofster57 said:


> Thanks Karen, they get their looks from me



Wonder if Sorceress agrees with that statement?  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> You have no idea......I would elaborate, but I don't want points



Wait for it........









Wait for it..........








Here they come!!!!!!!











Goofster57 said:


> I seem to make a lot of people cry when they see me........



Tears of joy....I'm sure


----------



## BecBennett

Hey look at that, I haven't been in the trip report section for AGES, and just now I was thinking about this trip report, thinking about how entertaining it used to be, 

And here it is! At the top of the boards!


----------



## blue_river




----------



## Goofster57

We're hoping that things will get back to normal by this weekend so we can make a run to the park.

The Food and Wine Festival is going on in California Adventure so I'm just hoping that Stitch doesn't find his way over there.


----------



## momrek06

Goofster57 said:


> *The Food and Wine Festival is going on in California Adventure* so I'm just hoping that Stitch doesn't find his way over there.



COOOOL, Goof!!! 

We saw *Robert Irvine from Dinner Impossible* make a salmon dinner!!! 
















Then we decided to go to *DL*!!! 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.






Every ride was 60 minutes or longer wait.     Soooooooo crowded we left.


----------



## carissanboys

Karen - did you see Jamie there? She posted a picture of Robert on Facebook. 

Me thinks Stitch + vino = BIG TROUBLE!!!


----------



## momrek06

carissanboys said:


> Karen - did you see Jamie there? She posted a picture of Robert on Facebook.
> 
> *Me thinks Stitch + vino = BIG TROUBLE*!!!



 



No Carissa, I did not see Jamie!   I will tell you it was so crowded that when we pulled into the DL parking garage, CM officials were pulling cars off to the side of the garage and MAKING THEIR OWN PARKING SPACES. It was crazzzzzy.   All the regular parking lots were FULL and every ride we happened upon was not even using FP's!   Other than the fact the weather was FABULOUS, we did end up leaving within 2 hours. Every store, restaurant, ride had lines that would have shocked you. I think between the fact the Food & Wine was going on and allot of schools are on Spring Break =


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> We're hoping that things will get back to normal by this weekend so we can make a run to the park.



Here's hoping then!  



			
				Goofster said:
			
		

> The Food and Wine Festival is going on in California Adventure so I'm just hoping that Stitch doesn't find his way over there.



OH NO........sounds like trouble is brewing 



carissanboys said:


> Karen - did you see Jamie there? She posted a picture of Robert on Facebook.
> 
> Me thinks Stitch + vino = BIG TROUBLE!!!



I saw the picture she posted but had no idea who he was


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> We're hoping that things will get back to normal by this weekend so we can make a run to the park.




Hooray!!  Does that mean this thread is officially resurrected??

We non-facebookers need attention, too, ya know!! 


*Kathy*


----------



## blue_river

Okay........so I know you've been to DL twice in the past couple days.......where are the pics already???


----------



## momrek06

blue_river said:


> Okay........so I know you've been to DL twice in the past couple days.......where are the pics already???




Ya, pass the popcorn, BLUE!!!


----------



## Goofster57

No Pics, 

We just spent the time with our out of town guests, after we get 3-4 weeks rest maybe I'll get out for some picture taking, I did come up with what I think are good themes for reports.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I always look for you when I go to the parks.  One of these days....


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Goofster57 said:


> Hello Mary Jo,
> 
> How are doing?
> 
> I've missed seeing you at D-land, I was going to try and track you down during the all girls meet, but didn't want to make the other ladies jealous of you.


 
I wish we could have seen you - I would have had fun making them all "lime green' when they saw you  (shhhh -- don't tell Siobahn).

I'm reading back on your posts.... am I reading right in that your daughter got married?


----------



## Goofster57

Mary Jo said:


> I'm reading back on your posts.... am I reading right in that your daughter got married?



Yep, Jessica got married back on April 19th down in La Jolla






That's Alyssa in the upper left hand corner






Jessica and her new Husband Ryan


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> No Pics,
> 
> We just spent the time with our out of town guests, after we get 3-4 weeks rest maybe I'll get out for some picture taking, I did come up with what I think are good themes for reports.



I guess since you go so often, it's nice to take a break.  I'll let you off the hook this time 


So..........what themes???


----------



## Goofster57

blue_river said:


> I guess since you go so often, it's nice to take a break.  I'll let you off the hook this time



After the scare we had the week before with their health, we just wanted to enjoy our time with them.



blue_river said:


> So..........what themes???



You'll just have to wait and see....


----------



## blue_river

Goofster57 said:


> After the scare we had the week before with their health, we just wanted to enjoy our time with them.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll just have to wait and see....



I'm so happy to hear your friend is doing well 

and


I'm waiting.........


----------



## Goofster57

I know...I know....All of these distraction in life.

Not sure that we make it out there this weekend either, we are watching my Nephew while his parents are out of town and I don't think he has a pass any more.


----------



## KathyRN137

Bumping.... in hopes of finding out what happened to Stitch!! 

(The Goofster must still be out there, chasing him down!!)


*Kathy*


----------



## Stretchy Shorts




----------



## Goofster57

WTH is up with this Goofster Goof....He lives 10 minutes from Disneyland, you'd think we could get some kind of picture update on a regular basis...


----------



## Goofster57

I have to confess that I was out at both parks yesterday with the family.

I decided not to take the camera and just enjoy the day with them.

We spent the morning in Disneyland doinf rides and watching the Jedi Academy training.

Then we went over to DCA for the last day of the Food and Wine Festival....<Burp> and enjoyed a nice bread bowl of Corn Chowder...

I see if I can find where Stitch is hiding and see if we can make a trip to the park Soooooon...


----------



## carissanboys

If I told you the boys were sitting here crying, hoping for an update on their buddy Stitch - would that help get one up here faster??


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> WTH is up with this Goofster Goof....He lives 10 minutes from Disneyland, you'd think we could get some kind of picture update on a regular basis...




Well, not that I want to complain or anything, but....

It _has_ been over a year! 




Goofster57 said:


> I have to confess that I was out at both parks yesterday with the family.
> 
> I decided not to take the camera and just enjoy the day with them.




Imagine that! 

Looking forward to that Stitch update!  Forget about us grown-ups...you wouldn't want to disappoint those three sweet little boys, _would you???_


*Kathy*


----------



## momrek06

Goofster57 said:


> I have to confess that I was out at both parks yesterday with the family.
> 
> I decided not to take the camera and just enjoy the day with them.
> 
> We spent the morning in Disneyland doinf rides and watching the Jedi Academy training.
> 
> Then we went over to DCA for the last day of the Food and Wine Festival....<Burp> and enjoyed a nice bread bowl of Corn Chowder...
> 
> I see if I can find where Stitch is hiding and see if we can make a trip to the park Soooooon...




 Ohhh, *Goof*, the weather was SPECTACULAR yesterday for a family fun day at Disneyland!!!  

I cannot believe it has been 3 weeks since being at the LAND....and I only live 20 minutes away. 



Aww, *Carissa*.


----------



## KathyRN137

Goofster57 said:


> I see if I can find where Stitch is hiding and see if we can make a trip to the park Soooooon...







*Kathy*


----------



## carissanboys

So.......

Did Stitch do anything special on the 4th of July???


----------



## BecBennett

*sigh* I was hoping to stumble on an update...


----------



## blue_river

It's been forever since I've been to the DIS and I had to look up this thread and bump it to the top 


Missing all things Disney and needed a fix...so here I am


----------



## momrek06

blue_river said:


> It's been forever since I've been to the DIS and I had to look up this thread and bump it to the top
> 
> 
> Missing all things Disney and needed a fix...so here I am



  BLUE!!!!




Umm, *OP*, if you are out there, somewhere, its been *TWO YEARS* since your last update!!!


----------



## BecBennett




----------



## serendipity

Miss you!  Hope all is well!


----------



## momrek06

YIKES, another year has passed and no updates, *OP*, where can you be???


----------



## skiingfast

momrek06 said:


> YIKES, another year has passed and no updates, *OP*, where can you be???



Busy in WDW is my guess.


----------



## momrek06

skiingfast said:


> Busy in WDW is my guess.



   Hiya, *Matt*, the OP is a very good friend of mine . hmm, I better tell him his thread has been resurrected!!!


----------



## BecBennett

This thread is going to start having birthday celebrations...


----------



## Goofster57

Wow!!!

It has been a while since there has been a post from the OP here....lol

The reason being I haven't been to Disneyland since April of 2010.

However, it looks like a busy summer of out of town visitors so I should be returning to the park soon.

I'll do my best to get some pics of those visits posted.


----------



## skiingfast

Goofster57 said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> It has been a while since there has been a post from the OP here....lol
> 
> The reason being I haven't been to Disneyland since April of 2010.
> 
> However, it looks like a busy summer of out of town visitors so I should be returning to the park soon.
> 
> I'll do my best to get some pics of those visits posted.


----------



## skiingfast

Goofster57 said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> It has been a while since there has been a post from the OP here....lol
> 
> The reason being I haven't been to Disneyland since April of 2010.
> 
> However, it looks like a busy summer of out of town visitors so I should be returning to the park soon.
> 
> I'll do my best to get some pics of those visits posted.



X2


----------



## Goofster57

Wow!!
It has been a while since I've been around here.
Definitely enjoying the memories. 

Wondering if MaryJo would still pick on me if I started posting again?  LOL


----------

